# Der Jäger, Sündenbock für alles?



## Jembon (7. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele nun seit letztem April WoW. Ich kam auf den Geschmack, weil einige meiner Kollegen schon lange WoW zockten und immer mehr damit begonnen haben. Ich wollte also auch mal schauen, was man da so verpasst, habe mir einen Gästeaccount gemacht und danach sofort angefangen. 

Mit einem Jäger. 

Ich hatte sehr viel Spass mit ihm, ich denke, er ist eine gute Wahl für Mainchars, er levelt sich gut, macht Spass, man hat auch im Solospiel Einblicke ins Aggromanagement mit dem Pet (was zu -eigentlich- gutem Aggromanagement innerhalb einer Gruppe führt), er kann stolze Elitequests alleine machen, weil er stets einen Tank (Pet) mithat und hat drei Talentbäume, in denen ein Anfänger nicht allzuviel verskillen kann. 
Ich habe mir den Jäger auf Level 70 gespielt, habe neben dem questen noch ab und zu Inzen gemacht mit RL-Kollegen, habe auch ein paar echt nette unbekannte WoW-Spieler kennen gelernt, die mir auch ab und zu geholfen haben, wannimmer ich Probleme hatte.

Was ich aber Schade finde, ist, dass es Leute gibt, die die Jäger verabscheuen und uns Jägersleut' nie in Instanzen mitnehmen wollen (hab selbst schon erlebt: "Jäger? omg, da nehmen wir lieber einen Healpala als DD"). Von mir ausgesehen Grundlos. 

Zum Beispiel gibt es ja die Meinung, dass Hunter alles needen, ein RL-Kollege hat mir mal gesagt, dass ein Hunter eine Plattenrüstung weggeneedet kann, die Ausrede: "Vielleicht kann der Hunter mit Level 80 Platten tragen". Oder dass ein Jäger mal auf Healbonusrüstung needen kann, "gibt +Petheal!". Doch dass es vorkommen würde kann ich mir schlicht und einfach nicht vorstellen. 
Im Gegenteil, mir hat einmal ein Schamane den Kürass des Wildtierfürsten weggeneedet, obwohl ich Todesneed auf ihn hatte und er nach etwa 10 runs einmal gedropt ist. Oder das Stundenglas des Entwirrers, von einem Magier... Genauso bei der Fungustuchrüstung aus Maraudon, beim Raremob, den hat mir ein Paladin weggeneedet. Solche Aktionen hasse ich... 

Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist, dass der Jäger nicht genug für die Gruppe tun kann. Wiederum ein Fehler:
1. Aspekt des Rudels (Nützlich bei ganzem Wipe beim Endboss)
2. Aspekt der Natur (Sklavenendboss..... Nur ein Beispiel...)
3. Aura des Volltreffers (AP-Bonus)
4. Mal des Jägers (nochmal AP-Bonus)
5. Eiskältefalle (CC-Effekt, der aber relativ schwer zu beherrschen ist....)
6. Skorpidstich (Gegner richtet weniger Schaden an)
7. Pet kann z.B. in einem Bosskampf die Adds ablenken
8. Erschütternder Schuss, Streuschuss, Zurechtstutzen (Alles gute Fähigkeiten, um z.B. den Flaggenträger in WS aufzuhalten)
9. Totstellen (In Zusammenhang mit Ingenieursberuf und somit dem Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL nützlich!)
Sind nur gerade 9 Punkte, die mir gerade eingefallen sind. Da gibts noch weitere. Ergänzt, falls ihr noch welche habt.

Witerhin kommt hinzu, dass ein Jäger wenig Schaden macht. Im Vergleich zu einem Schurken, Magier oder Hexer mag das stimmen, doch ich selbst, der ich mich nicht als herausragender Spieler ansehe, war einmal erster Dmg-Dealer in DK.  Und in Maraudon, einer meiner Lieblingsinstanz, War ich nur um die 6% unter dem Magier (Gerechtigkeitshalber muss ich anbringen, dass ich einen Level höher war!). Letzte Woche in Warsong war ich Rang 3, zuoberst ein Kollege, dann ein Hordie und dann ich.



Ich finde, dass diese Klasse einen weitaus besseren Ruf verdient hat als sie besitzt. Ich weiss, dass ich gleichzeitig mit diesem Thread eine Lawine lostreten werde mit "l2p, ihr dummen Jäger" "Jäger ist die einfachste Klasse überhaupt, mimimimimi". Ich denke, dass der Jäger einfach zu lernen, aber sehr schwer zu meistern ist. Wie die meisten Klassen. Aber einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat. Wie die wenigsten Klassen.


So long
Jembon, Dwarf, Hunter

.... und wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten. GL&HF mit denen.


----------



## Hinack (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Also ich spiele selber einen Jäger als mainchar (lvl 70) und bin in raids immer erster oder zweiter im dmg meter. Das vorurteil mit dem "pet heal equipt" kommt aus einer zeit vor BC , da wurde pet heal durch + heal erhöht, ist heute aber nichtmehr so.

MFG Hinack


----------



## Thyphon (7. Januar 2008)

genau wie die schurken..
aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
nja.. vll würde dein ap add usw mehr bringen wenn mehr schurken / offis / hunter itselfs oder ähnliches in nem raid wären..
aber is ist halt net der fall..

grüde: ae vom boss.. das bekommt n mage einfach nicht ab.. normalerweise..
pet von jäger ist zu 90% auch nahkämpfer.. -> ae betroffen..
und hunter machen echt nicht so viel schaden wie machen gerne hätte..
klar kann man auf schaden skillen..
aber er ist und bleibt eine soloplayklasse..
überleben > schaden ist da motto

das könnte man noch ewig weiter führen..
warum die klasse aus dem und dem grund besser ist als die blabla..

aber dazu fehlt mir gerade einfach die lust..

so long mfg.. und falls ich mich irre.. verbessert mich^^


----------



## Tycroc! (7. Januar 2008)

naja... mein kumpel spielt hunter... in ws ist er imba aber beim rest... naja.. ich als moonkin und er als hunter (beide full t5) gehen zusammen raiden... ich muss sagen dass ich als moonkin ehreblich mehr schaden machen und mit battlerezz dem raid vielmehr bringe... ich will jetzt hier keine moonkin vs hunter diskussion machen aber ich selbst bin der meinung dass hunter mehr ins pvp gehören oder farmen sollen.. das können sie.. sry is meine meinung


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (7. Januar 2008)

hm...
also ich erlebe oft das irgendein jäger irgendwas meint besitzen zu müssen...
ok...ich sehe das auch oft bei anderen...
der schamane z.b. hat bestimmt auch dir die rüstung nicht gegönnt und mitgewürfelt weil er sich vielleicht rächen wollte an deiner klasse...
er könnte ja schlechte erfahrungen mit jägern haben...
wenn ich mir jäger so angucke ... ich hab ganz kurz mal einen getwinkt...
meiner meinung nach : eine nicht so schwere klasse die aber dafür großen ärger hat weil sie immer essen fürs pet haben muss (unmengen) und dazu noch millionen pfeile ... 
das du aber gut kämpfen kannst dank pet gegen einen elite das glaub ich dir...ist gut so eine art tank zu haben...hab ich bei meinen neuen hexer twink ja auch...

naja...ich will die jäger jetzt nicht schlecht machen...
ich halte sie für sehr stark...wobei diese stärke durchs tier kommt ... allerdings stelle ich mir auch vor das sie aber auch unglaublich mit essen und pfeilen kämpfen müssen...

sorry für rechtschreibfehler im text...


----------



## Mage_Mâline (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann sagen hab auch mit diesem vorurteil zu kämpfen (bin auch hunter lvl 69) aber ich hab eine super gilde erwischt die mich gerne mit nimmt und ich glaube auch merkt das hunter super sind und nicht jeder hunter ein kiddi der jedem alles weg würfelt (hab ich glaube noch nie gemacht 99% sicher)
also bin deiner meinung hunter haben einen besseren ruf verdient


----------



## Bratiboy (7. Januar 2008)

ich kann deinen frust schon verstehen das es dich ärgert das dich niemand mitnimmt weil du nen hunter spielst ...aber meiner meinung übertreibst du vielleicht nen bischen... du hast nicht zufällig schonmal vergelter pala gespielt oder ? wenn ich als vergelter ne gruppe such muss ich mir im lfg channel sachen wie "lol nen dmg pala" und ähnliches anhören... dagegen haben die hunter noch nen super ruf obwohl der vergelter noch vergleichbaren schaden macht und noch mehr support für ne gruppe bietet... wenns dich stört wechsel zu horde ich hab noch nie davon gehört das jemand nen hunter wegen diversen klischees nicht mitnimmt....


----------



## Lulapi (7. Januar 2008)

Servus an alle.

Erstmal fettes Lob an Jembon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast genau das geschrieben was ich denke.

Zuerst sollte ich sagen das ich selber einen Draenei Jäger auf 70 habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten kann ich deine Erfahrungen mit dem wegneeden nicht teilen. Wenn ich der einzige Hunter in der inze war hab ich auch meistens alles bekommen was ich geneedet habe. (meistens quatscht man sich mit den Leuten im Ts ab)

Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung wieso wir so einen schlechten Ruf haben. Die meisten denken warscheinlich das ein Jäger leicht zu spielen ist. Aber dem ist nicht so. Aber jeder sollte mal einen Jäger ausprobieren bevor er über uns urteilt.

Ach ja für BG hab ich einen Lieblingschuß. "Stich des Flügeldrachen" Damit kann man die Leute echt ärgern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte schon einige auf dem BG die es nur auf mich abgesehen hatten, weil ich sie öfters eingeschläfert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten steh ich voll und ganz zu meinem Jäger und genieße bei meiner Gilde einen sehr guten Ruf.

Danke für deinen tollen Tread Jembon


----------



## Programmchef (7. Januar 2008)

Als ich damals mit WoW angefangen hab, und mir nen Jäger gemacht hab, hat ein Freund zu mir gesagt, nimms nicht persönlich, aber bei nem wipe is grundsätzlich immer der Jäger schuld oO bzw es wird alles auf ihn / dummes pet geschoben. 

Damals hat ich natürlich noch 0 Ahnung und konnt net viel anfangen damit, aber im Game sind mir dann einige Klassiker aufgefallen:

.) Todesminen, große Schmiede, Jäger fällt runter, Pet läuft nach runter und pullt alles (Grundsätzlich gibts die meisten Wipes mit Jäger sowieso immer weil das Pet rundum läuft und alles pullt, denk ich)

.) Jäger macht Mehrfachschuss und trifft den gesheepten Mob und lässt ihn wieder frei. 
.) Nahkampfjäger oO
.) Jäger die denken sie seien Tanks und immer pullen, weil sie ja von weiter weg ranziehen können....und vl dann auch noch die ads mitziehen
.) Jäger die während des Fights Aspekt des Rudels net rausnehmen (und das auch nicht nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen)
.) Pet auf nen Mob gehetzt, der läuft davon in die nächste Ad-Gruppe, Pet hinten nach und zieht noch mehr.

Ich denk das sind die meisten (Anfängerfehler) die man so als Jäger machen kann, ist mir auch zu genüge passiert, aber ich hab draus gelernt......

Find auch das der Jäger sehr viel für die Gruppe tun kann und auch mit dem DmG stimmts nicht.....Jede Klasse kann sau-viel dmg machen, wenn man weis wie man sie richtig spielt und wo die schwächen des Gegners liegen......

Soviel dazu, Hunter ftw^^ und denkt dran es gibt palas auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Freezy (7. Januar 2008)

also ich denke das sind Vorurteile ( genauso wie Krieger = doof und Pala = 0 dmg  [ die mit einigermaßen gutem equipt ähnlich viel Dmg machen können wie Off - Warris ich spreche aus erfahrung ] ). Aber vor'm release von bc wurden heal boni durchaus auf + petheal übertragen dadurch wurden dem heiler manchmal auch +heal equipts weggewürfelt. genauso ist es Unsinnn zu behaupten hunter würden mit multishoot generell IMMER 3 grps auf einmal pullen mit nem tollen tank der mit charge pullt kann das selbe passieren. 

naja zum schluss nochmal das sind vorurteile und da es bestimmt jedem schon mal passiert ist das er 'was weggewürfelt bekommen haben und wenn das ein hunter war schließen sie sich der meinung an und so wird diese allgemein. andere klassen würfeln genauso weg nur da achtet man nicht soo drauf weil hunter doch immer im mittelpunkt des "need - interesses" stehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Aldûin


----------



## Kreacher08 (7. Januar 2008)

also ich kann das gar nich nachvollziehen mit dem jäger als sündenbock meine gilde besteht zu 70 % aus jägern und allgemein habne jäger auf meinem realm(Arthas) nen sehr guten ruf und werden oft in raids mitgenommen


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (7. Januar 2008)

Kreacher08 schrieb:


> also ich kann das gar nich nachvollziehen mit dem jäger als sündenbock meine gilde besteht zu 70 % aus jägern und allgemein habne jäger auf meinem realm(Arthas) nen sehr guten ruf und werden oft in raids mitgenommen



70 % jäger ? da läuft aber nichts mit raids ohne hilfe von anderen gilden oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jembon (7. Januar 2008)

Programmchef schrieb:


> .) Todesminen, große Schmiede, Jäger fällt runter, Pet läuft nach runter und pullt alles (Grundsätzlich gibts die meisten Wipes mit Jäger sowieso immer weil das Pet rundum läuft und alles pullt, denk ich)



Schade hat Blizz das nun genervt, aber vor 2.3 konnte man per "Auge des Wildtiers" mit dem Pet über die Klippe springen, "Stehenbleiben" des Pets aktivieren, das Auge des Wildtiers beenden, selbst runterhüpfen und dann wieder folgendes Pet machen.... geht leider nichtmehr.


----------



## Shadlight (7. Januar 2008)

mein main ist auch hunter .....lol eq zum pet heilen omg was sind das für n4p´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alunisiira (7. Januar 2008)

hab ich irgendwas verpasst????
den schaden den du mit einer klasse raushauen kannst, hängt hauptsächlich von deinem niveau ab.

ich kenne raids, da sind die jäger die leute die den meisten schaden raushauen, und ja die haben illidan schon down ...
ich kenne raids, da machen magier den meisten schaden ... etc ...
also kannst du das nicht auf dem niveau verallgemeinern ... 
das könntest du sagen, wenn alle raids illidan down hätten, dann würde jeder spieler das maximale aus seiner klasse rausholen und man könnte statistische auswertungen anstellen  ...  

und persönlich finde ich jäger sogar ziemlich stark, in arena sogar zu stark, weil in sie im gegensatz zu anderen klassen alles gut kontern können. bin 1650 wertung, kann sein dass es oben wieder anders aussieht ...

und pet heilen kannst du selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und als heiler noch aufm pet aufpassen ist nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und wenn der boss ae macht, dann ziehst du ma dein pet zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... sollte schaffbar sein finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und empirisch bin ich der meinung, dass viele nachtelf jäger nicht sonderlich reif sind, und somit immer wieder negativ aufgestoßen haben ...


----------



## Kreacher08 (7. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> 70 % jäger ? da läuft aber nichts mit raids ohne hilfe von anderen gilden oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch das geht wir nehmen halt den rest der ncoh da is mit als priester palas druiden magier
wir sind zwar 70% jäger aber das heißt ja nich das wir alle 70% gleichzeitig raiden


----------



## BehÚter1 (7. Januar 2008)

Auf unserem Server Lordaeron werden eigentlich alle Klassen gleich behandelt !

Aber bei uns werden Krieger nicht als DDler mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja bin Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lvl 69

Die Sache mit dem schlechten Ruf kann ich dir NICHT zustimmen !


----------



## lebrown (7. Januar 2008)

also erstmal...
wenn man nachher etwas skilled mit dem hunter umzugehen weiß dann hat man das pet auf passiv und ich habe mein pet auch in kara und so gar nicht erst rausgeholt...
vom dmg her geht hunter auch gut ab wenn er gut geskilled und man etwas plan hat...
aber natürlich spielt auch das equip wie bei jeder anderen klasse eine rolle!

beim weglooten ist es so: kiddies auf lvl 36 bei nem endboss der schwere rüssi dropped looten es!
grund: auf 40 kann ich schwere rüssi tragn....sowas regt mich immer voll auf!


das waren jetz mal so die sachen die mir noch eingefallen sind!
lg zwään


----------



## Seacore (7. Januar 2008)

Also von meinem Kumpel weiß ich, dass die Vorurteile net stimmen, wenn einer in nem Raid mitgenommen wird, dann der, glaub net, dass sich je über den einer beschwert hat, das mit dem Pet und Aggro ziehen muss man halt üben. Und vom Damage her, (hab zwei Kumpels die als Main nen Hunter spielen) der erste hat immer mti den meisten Schaden nachm Bossfight und null mana, der andere hat Mana und nich so viel DMG, ich denke, es kommt vor allem auf die Person dahinter an und wie sie den Hunter beherrscht, anstatt auf die klasse selber.


----------



## matic (7. Januar 2008)

> Also ich spiele selber einen Jäger als mainchar (lvl 70) und bin in raids immer erster oder zweiter im dmg meter



Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?


----------



## Shadlight (7. Januar 2008)

und auserdem machen hunter im pvp mega dmg ... gegen krieger u schurken zb weil JÄGER sind Distanzkampf o0 und stoffis machen sie erst recht kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (7. Januar 2008)

ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Hunter einen wirklich zu schlechte Runf genießen, wir haben auch sehr gute Hunter in der Gilde, aber ich bin wirklich ab und zu misstrauisch gegenüber rnd Hunter, die ich nicht kenne, da es wirklich Hunter gibt, die wirklich zu dumm sind eine 2. Esfalle zu legen usw. aber wenn ein Hunter spielen kann, dann ist er wirklich ein guter Mitstreiter in Gruppe und Raid.
Was ich aber auch sagen muss ist, ein Vergelter Pala KANN und MACHT Schaden, egal was andere behaupten, glaubt mir, bzw nehmt mal einen in der Grp mit und ihr werdet es selber sehen.

Greetz


----------



## Fledermaus (7. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, die ganzen Vorurteile kommen davon, dass viele als ertsen Charakter einen Jäger spielen, vor allem Jüngere. Ich mein, der Nachtelfen Bogeschütze à la Legolas ist halr einfach attraktiv.
 Und oft bewahrheitet sich das dann auch. Ich habe schon mehr jüngere Spieler erlebt, die einen Jäger spielen als die, die eine andere Klasse spielen. Ob jüngere Spieler automatisch schlechter sind, ist ein anderes Thema, aber das Vorurteil ist halt so.

Ob der Jäger Schaden macht oder wichtig für die Gruppe sind, spielt da gar keine Rolle, das sind eben die Vorurteile...

Aber mein Tipp: Such dir ne nette Gilde, die dich auch mal in Raids mitnimmt und zeig ihnen, was ein Jäger kann! Dann werden sie dich bestimmt wieder mitnehmen.

MGF Maus

P.S.: Zum Thema Vorurteile gegen Jäger kann ich die Klassen beschreibung von Barlow auf wowszene.de empfehlen, da ist zu ziemlich alles aufgelistet und sehr lustig anzuhören, wenn man es nicht allzu erst nimmt.


----------



## matic (7. Januar 2008)

Ja das glaube ich gerne - Jäger sind im *PvP* stark, aber im PvE sind sie lange nicht so wichtig wie Schurken / Magier.

Gruß,

*Edit*



> Was ich aber auch sagen muss ist, ein Vergelter Pala KANN und MACHT Schaden, egal was andere behaupten, glaubt mir, bzw nehmt mal einen in der Grp mit und ihr werdet es selber sehen.



Mag sein, jedoch muss man A) diesen "DD"-Paladin auch spielen können und  ein gutes bis sehr gutes Equip haben, vorher machen nur die ganzen Stuns Sinn.


----------



## Fledermaus (7. Januar 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## krakos (7. Januar 2008)

ich will nicht alle Jäger in eine Topf hauen, kenne auch Jäger mit denen man gut in Instanzen gehen kann... aber persönlich hab ich zu schlechte erfahrungen gemacht..

ich würd sagen.. mit 80% aller Jäger die ich in Instanzen/Gruppenquests erlebt habe :/

Beispiele?
Aggro (naja, wie auch bei so manch anderem DD)
Rumgewhine weil das pet nicht so geheilt wird...
Pullen durch fehlbedingung des Pets
Bei Ebenenüberspringen pet nicht eingepackt..

-.-

vom schaden her, habe ich aber keine Ahnung.. schau eig nur auf meinen ^^


----------



## Kamiya (7. Januar 2008)

Mach dir nichts draus. Deine Sorgen sind völlig unbegründet und gehören in das gleiche Märchenbuch, in dem Palas keinen Schaden machen und Druiden nicht Heilen können. 
Ich habe sehr gerne Jäger in der Gruppe, da sie das Team sehr gut ergänzen. Sie können wunderbar Pullen, sind im CC sehr nützlich, können (wie ich finde) am besten von allen Klassen die Adds in Bosskämpfen bearbeiten UND der Schaden, den die austeilen, ist ja nun auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.  

Naja, und was die Sache mit dem Pet und dem Wipe angeht.......demnächst nehme ich auch keine Mages mehr mit, da sie die Aggro vom Tank gezogen haben...
Es gibt überall Blindfische, trotzdem haben ALLE Klassen eine Daseinsberechtigung in Gruppen. (Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die bereits bestehende Gruppenzusammenstellung an) Und wer was anderes behauptet, der sollte sich nochmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob er selber unbedingt fürs Gruppenspiel geeignet sind.


----------



## Thorat (7. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Was ich aber Schade finde, ist, dass es Leute gibt, die die Jäger verabscheuen und uns Jägersleut' nie in Instanzen mitnehmen wollen (hab selbst schon erlebt: "Jäger? omg, da nehmen wir lieber einen Healpala als DD"). Von mir ausgesehen Grundlos.



Leute die so etwas sagen, haben einfach nur keinen Plan.


> Zum Beispiel gibt es ja die Meinung, dass Hunter alles needen, ein RL-Kollege hat mir mal gesagt, dass ein Hunter eine Plattenrüstung weggeneedet kann, die Ausrede: "Vielleicht kann der Hunter mit Level 80 Platten tragen". Oder dass ein Jäger mal auf Healbonusrüstung needen kann, "gibt +Petheal!". Doch dass es vorkommen würde kann ich mir schlicht und einfach nicht vorstellen.


zu dem mit der Platterüstung sag ich einfach nur: "L0L".
Und das mit dem +petheal; "Wer keine Ahnung hat.." ihr wisst schon, dieses +heal, wirkt sich NICHT auf den Petheal aus.


> 5. Eiskältefalle (CC-Effekt, der aber relativ schwer zu beherrschen ist....)


Da bin ich nicht einverstanden... Wer das mit 70 noch nicht beherrscht... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das erste mal ist es vllt schwer, aber nach ein paar malen, geht das recht einfach... ausser bei einem caster, da muss man halt mh geskillt sein, wegen dem silence shot...




> Ich finde, dass diese Klasse einen weitaus besseren Ruf verdient hat als sie besitzt. Ich weiss, dass ich gleichzeitig mit diesem Thread eine Lawine lostreten werde mit "l2p, ihr dummen Jäger" "Jäger ist die einfachste Klasse überhaupt, mimimimimi".


Zum leveln is die klasse vllt einfach, aber in späteren 70er Inzen muss man sich anstrengen.


z.B mit dem DMG, Mages machen halt nen Pyro, 5 mal versengen dann feuerball, dann wieder einmal versengen usw.
Jäger müssen sich da etwas mehr anstrengen mit dmg, dafür werden sie dann auch mit dem dmg meter belohnt...


mfg


----------



## Next Exitus (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo erst mal,

zuerst muss ich sagen: "Ich bin ein von Vorurteilen geprägter Mensch!"
NUR! Man kann mich auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Jäger ist es aber im Allgemeinen so:

Ich nehme immer einen mit aber wenn er einmal was falsches macht fliegt er raus! Ganz einfach weil als Healer dumme Jäger einfach ein aggressives Problem sind. Es gibt tausend Dinge die ich schon erlebt hab und die meisten sind hier auch schon genannt worden.

Trotzdem nehme ich einen mit weil sie für Ini's klasse sind.


Im restlichen PvE bin ich auf Jäger nicht gut zu sprechen. 


Sie prahlen damit Gruppenquests alleine gemacht zu haben. Na und? Mit einem persönlichen Tank würde ich das locker selber hinkriegen!

Sie machen Duelle und fühlen sich sooo toll weil man als Krieger z.B. nicht einfach wegen Pet an sie ran kommt. (Duelle sind eigentlich immer Klassen abhängig)

Und ehrlich... sie würfeln auf die beklopptesten Sachen mit "Need".


Natürlich habe ich auch andere Jäger erlebt aber diese werden eben immer seltener so dass man einfach ein Vorurteil gegenüber Jäger hat und wenn ich so auf Realms gucken habe ich das Gefühl jeder Newbie nimmt einen weil ein Freund meinte er sei einfach zu leveln.

Andere Klassen haben zurecht mehr Anerkennung als der Jäger finde ich und daran wird sich auch nie was ändern.


----------



## Shadlight (7. Januar 2008)

lol das denkst du nur weil du noch nie einen gespielt hast ...und das jäger auf "alles" need machen stimmt doch net ....das sind auch nur normale menschen die die zocken genau wie mage,tank,wl DENk doch mal nach !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2008)

Das problem ist folgendes:
Ein jäger zu lvln ist in etwa so schwer wie pizza machen^^
mit autoshot pet geht ALLES down was nicht elite ist.

Aber: einen jäger GUT zu spielen dauert. Ja ich war immer erster im dmg meter aber habe dann irgendwann aufgrund von gildenauflösung meinen schami gespielt. dieser macht mir um einiges mehr spass. grund dafür weis ich auch nicht ;D

Aber manche kennen es vlt noch; die hunter epic q. Wie oft musste man einem helfen weil der in winterspring nix kiten konnte? .. und den wievielten warri hast du auf 41 meter range gekitet ;D ach ich hab es geliebt ^^

Aber nun hmm es ist einfach nicht mehr das selbe seit sie den jäger so gebufft haben. im 1 on 1 ist es fast der neue hexer und da ist es nicht lustig. ah ich kite dich .. hmm du gehst auch so down^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Januar 2008)

Es gibt deswegen soviele Vorurteile, da es viele Spieler gibt die einen Jäger spielen, da er einfach zu Leveln ist, wie du es schon beschrieben hast.
70% dieser Spieler beherrschen ihren Jäger nicht, da er doch einer der komplexesten Klasse ist die es gibt. Man muss wirklich viel drauf haben um mit einen Jäger richtig viel Dmg machen zu können.
Der zweite Punkt ist, dass fast alle Bots und Chinafarmer einen Jäger haben, da er wie schon gesagt, einfach zu leveln ist, dies bringt den Jäger auch wieder in ein schlechtes Licht. Dann machen sich die Leute lustig über sowas und so wird es immer schlimmer, sodass man alle Jäger verallgemeinert.

//edit Wie mein Vorposter schon erwähnt.

und ja die Jäger epiq quest war schon toll. Diese Quest hat einen Jäger zu einem Jäger gemacht, da er für diese Quest alles perfekt beherrschen muss.


----------



## -ash- (7. Januar 2008)

hm...ich glaube solche aussagen lassen sich nur all zu leicht über jede klasse sagen, je nach subjektivem blickwinkel des betrachters!

Ich, für meinen teil, habe oft genug dumm geschaut, als mir ein allzu dummer jäger wieder mein item vor der nase weg-geneedet hat! Ich spiele übrigens einen undead rogue!
Das heisst nun widerrum für mich nicht, dass ich alle jäger in einer schubade packe und sie als dumm beschimpfe.....Nein....zugegebenermassen sind jäger wohl meine verhasstesten gegner, aber das hat ja nun was mit den pvp zutun! Im PvE sind sie wohl nette begleiter, doch vielen jägern wächst es zu kopf, dass sie soviele items tragen können...und das nutzen sie nur all zu gern auf kosten anderer spieler aus.

Aber wie erwähnt, kann man das über viele viele leute sagen!
Meiner erfahrung nach gibt es sowieso nur hexer und priester, die ohne viel nachdenken verdammt gern mitgenommen werden. der hexer macht einfach viel schaden und hat auch ein pet ( schade @ jäger ) und der priester macht sowohl viel dmg wie er auch gut heilen kann! und ohne heal geht nicht viel.
Von daher sind hexer und healerklassen ( heal-dudu oder heal-schami ) diejenigen, die immer dabei sind....und der krieger..nun ja, wie soll ich es sagen...irgendwer muss ja den dummen spielen und die aggro auf sich ziehen...gebe es andere bessere möglickeiten, würden diese wohl auch wegfallen...

ich als schurke bin das ach gewohnt, dass ich den hexer oder priestern nachstehe, aber das ist nur zu logisch....leider....also beklag dich nicht über jäger die nicht mitgenommen werden...anderen klassen geht es nicht besser!!!


----------



## Lodariel (7. Januar 2008)

Alunisiira schrieb:


> ich kenne raids, da sind die jäger die leute die den meisten schaden raushauen, und ja die haben illidan schon down ...
> ich kenne raids, da machen magier den meisten schaden ... etc ...
> also kannst du das nicht auf dem niveau verallgemeinern ...
> das könntest du sagen, wenn alle raids illidan down hätten, dann würde jeder spieler das maximale aus seiner klasse rausholen und man könnte statistische auswertungen anstellen  ...
> ...




ich persönlich halte nichts von solchen allgemeinen Vorurteilen gegen Jäger, es gibt einfach nichts geileres als einen perfekt gespielten Jäger (ok Schutzpala aber egal jetzt xD)
allerdings ist die Anzahl an Trotteln, die einen Jäger spielen, im Verhältnis zur gesamten vorhandenen Zahl der Klasse größter als bei (fast?)allen anderen Klassen, einfach deshalb, weil eben viele 12-jährige imba R0xx0r kiddies einen Jäger spielen... (JA, es gibt aber auch 12-jährige, die ihre Klasse gut beherrschen und das vielleicht mehr als die Vorurteile behaupten)


----------



## Kagrim (7. Januar 2008)

mimimimimimim


----------



## Aitaro (7. Januar 2008)

spiele selbst n jäger und kenne diese vor urteile nur zu gut..

aber zum glück is es bei uns aufm server eigentlich nicht so.. jäger sind meist gern gesehen in inis und raids.. das problem ist aber meistens das viele meinen jäger sei leicht zu spielen.. im solo play stimmt es zwar, bei in inis und raids ist es gar nich so einfach..

viele punkte wurden oben schon erwähnt.. als jäger muss man halt auf vieles aufpassen.. vor allem auf sein pet.. aber anderer seits, welcher magier kann schon von sich behaupten das er mit frostnova oder einem sonstogen aoe nicht auch mal einen mob ausm cc geholt hat? das kann immer mal passieren.. eisfalle ist wirklich ne fast unberechenbare cc fähigkeit, aber im normalfall wenn man schon ne kleine eingespielte gruppe hat, oder nicht grad n tank der nen rekord run aufstellen will, hat man eigentlich 2 fallen direkt am anfang.. wenns gut läuft, und man seinen jäger etwas beherrscht kann man einen gegner schon über ne minute locker ausm kampf holen.. 1 falle wird vor dem pull gelegt, am besten wenn schon markiert wird, wenn dann der pull kommt sollte der cd schon wieder weg sein.. also falls wiedersteht kann man direkt ne neue legen.. falls drin is geht man nen stück zur seite und legt schon die nächste falle usw.. 

ja ok, jäger haut vll nich soviel "instant" dmg raus wie nen mage oder hexxer, aber dafür macht er meist konstanten dmg auf einen längeren zeitraum.. in dem zeitraum wo der mage sein feuerball castet schiess ich auch 3-5 mal normal und mit skills..  in fast jedem bg bin ich eigentlich immer unter den top5 beim gewirkten schaden.. und bei den kills bin ich auch meist vorne mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amrodt491990 (7. Januar 2008)

Ich Spielen jetzt 7 Monate WoW und bin auf dem Realm Ambossar. 
Mein Bruder und ich wollten nämlich zusammen Leveln, ich habe mich für den Druiden (Gleichgewichtsskillung) und er für den Jäger (Bmskillung), ich muss sagen Jäger sind alleine oft sehr gut, aber was ich echt hasse ist wenn die sich totstellen ob wohl nur 2 Mobs kommen und dann sagen ja meine Rüstung hätte zerstört werden könne etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; Nun Treffsicherheits Jäger sind schon net schlecht, guter Dmg output, und so. In Inis bringts die Ireführung, aber totstellen wen der kein Ingi ist naja dann, hat die ganz Gruppe wieder Grund auf dem Jäger wütend zu sein, die Klasse, auch wenns sich dumm anhört muss man Spielen könne, Bm genau so wie, Treffsicherheit, da man im falschen moment, schnell andere wie mages mit Stoffrüstung ins Target der Gegenr bringt, wenn man sich Totstellt, deswegen, ich hab nix gegen Jäger wenn die ihre Klasse beherschen.

Dann wie oben genannt, der Dmg ist halt komstant, aber nicht zuvergleichen mit Dudu, mage und Hm, doch durchaus brauchbar in lange Mana zeherenden Kämpfen wenn alle OOm sind ist der jäger der, der für dmg sorgt.


----------



## Shurycain (7. Januar 2008)

hi leudde,
look at this    http://youtube.com/watch?v=HgUkgM_Yg-A     das ist ein fach zu geil     (2 und 3 teil kann man rechts in der spalte sehen)
 ich will das jetz auf gar keinen fall auf die klasse :jäger beziehen, ich meine der typ hätte au z.B en krieger sein können. aber trotzdem ... das MÜSST ihr sehen !!!

uuunser FUTUREMAN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mb

Shury


----------



## -ash- (7. Januar 2008)

> ja ok, jäger haut vll nich soviel "instant" dmg raus wie nen mage oder hexxer, aber dafür macht er meist konstanten dmg auf einen längeren zeitraum.. in dem zeitraum wo der mage sein feuerball castet schiess ich auch 3-5 mal normal und mit skills.. in fast jedem bg bin ich eigentlich immer unter den top5 beim gewirkten schaden.. und bei den kills bin ich auch meist vorne mit dabei tongue.gif




jetzt aber mal ganz ehrlich.....90 % der jäger sind einfach NICHTS ohne ihr pet O.o
Und ich weiss nicht ob man so unglaublich damit prahlen muss, wenn man praktisch ein 2er Team darstellt, der gegen gegner besteht !!!
Ich weiss net, aber jäger können schwere rüstung tragen, aus der ferne und im nahkampf gehen und wenn sie es dennoch schaffen mist zu bauen, dann sind sie doch selber schuld!

Ich meine 1. mal spielen soo viele neulinge jäger weil es einfach zu leveln ist und man die klasse aus anderen spielen gut im gedächtnis hat! ging mir auch mal so...dann wurde es mir nach 2 tagen zu blöd und ich habe gewächselt!

es gibt sicher jäger die auch spielen können, aber die sind finde ich sehr rar!
nur wein ein jäger auf dem damagemeter oben steht, heisst das GAR nichts! mit einem tank und fernangiffe würd ich als schurke auch ganz toll überleben, wenig aggro ziehen und leicht die oberen pplätze einnehmen können!! 

( ok das war vll. etwas hart aber diese kommentare, dass ein jäger obere ränge hat ist doch nichts besonderes )


----------



## Telyar (7. Januar 2008)

matic schrieb:


> *Edit*
> Mag sein, jedoch muss man A) diesen "DD"-Paladin auch spielen können und  ein gutes bis sehr gutes Equip haben, vorher machen nur die ganzen Stuns Sinn.




okay, du hast recht, dass equip ist stark entscheidend ob man dmg macht oder nicht, und zu spielen ist er auch schwer, aber wenn man ihn spielen kann, dann ist er wirklich übel. Ich habe einen DDPala gespielt auf 70 und jetzt spiele ich einen Mage aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Pala einfach mehr damage reingehauen hat wie der Mage, kA ob ich meinen Mage nicht spielen kann, aber der Pala war einfach übler^^


----------



## Fetti741 (7. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele WoW erst seit knapp 3 Monaten und wundere mich immer wieder über solche Diskussionen. Spieler einer Klasse hassen andere Klassen oder nehmen diese nicht in ihre Gruppe auf. Für mich ist das alles absoluter Blödsinn.

Hinter jedem Char steckt nun mal ein Mensch - ob der nun als Druide, Krieger oder Jäger spielt ist völlig ohne Bedeutung. Es gibt kleingeistige Arschlöcher und tolerante, großzügige Leute auf die man sich absolut verlassen kann, das ist im Grunde alles was zählt, wenn man sich in dieses Spiel begibt.

Ich denke, wenn jemand seinen Charakter gut beherrscht,  bestimmte Zusammenhänge im Spielgeschehen begriffen hat und vor allem auch in kritischen Situationen den Überblick und Nerven behält, ist die Klasse die er spielt wirklich zweitrangig. Ich habe jetzt zwar noch keine großen Raids mitgemacht (mein Main Char ist ein Krieger lv 51 - habe noch einen Jäger lv 42, einen Magier lv 34 und einen Hexer lv 40), aber ich weiß mit Sicherheit schon jetzt, dass es mir vollkommen wurst sein wird, ob ich oder wer auch immer bei irgendwelchen Aktionen dann den meisten Damage gemacht hat.

Mich interessiert eher, dass ich meinen Teil zum Erfolg möglichst geschickt und klug beitragen kann, wenn für mich dabei dann mal ein gutes Teil abfällt - um so besser. Der größte Spaß entsteht doch dann, wenn alle am Ende zufrieden ihren PC ausschalten. Wenn man ständig egoistisch denkt bzw. sich wie ein Arschloch benimmt, bleibt einem der größte Spielspaß den WoW zu bieten hat verwehrt.

Gruß

Fetti

@edit: übrigens ist es bei mir meistens so, dass mir immer die Spielfigur am meisten Spaß macht, mit der ich gerade spiele. Wenn ich mich für eine einzige entscheiden müsste, würde mir das ziemlich schwer fallen. Jede Klasse die ich bisher angespielt habe, hat irgendwelche tollen Vorzüge gegenüber den anderen, weshalb ich wirklich mit jeder absolut gerne spiele.


----------



## MuMa (7. Januar 2008)

Hey ihr lieben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Mainchar war der Jäger, ich habe ieinen in den Betas gespielt und dann mit sehr viel Spaß 40 lvl zu 2. und die letzten 20 (bzw. 30 lvl) alleine gelevelt.
Ich durfte in MC pullen, ob mit Pfeil oder Pet, ist es M A L schief gegangen, wurde gelacht und n neuer Try.
(Habe es geschafft, Geddon, Shazzrah n Kernhund und n Lavapack zu pullen o.O)
Damals gabs keine beschmierten Zeichen, ohne Jägermal konnte nicht richtig markiert werden, herrlich war es, dass Jäger immer gebraucht wurden.
Der Jäger hat super Spaß gemacht, doch dann fing es an, dass beinahe jeder n Jäger Twink hatte u die auch mit Rüssi ausstatten wollte, hauptsache schnell schnell, dann kann der Jäger ja alles tragen, okay F A S T alles, also brauchen die auch alles, wenigstens für aufe Bank o.O Ich weiß nicht, warum das alles passiert ist, aber meist waren es halt Twinks die alles wech gefürfelt ham, NIE das Pet beim Sprung von Abhängen, Klippen etc weggepackt ham (ich erinnere mich an UBRS, wo ich Jedesmal drauf hingewiesen wurde... Meine Antwort war immer: ICH KENNE MEINEN JOB!! Es hat mich geärgert, dass Jäger immer weiter einen miesen Ruf bekamen und immer weniger Schaden machten, aber Schaden ist nicht alles, ein gutes Gruppenspiel ist viel wichtiger. 
Nun ja, dann kam BC und ich levelte die nächsten 10 lvl meinen Jäger. Allerdings fand ich da schon, dass es beim questen wenig neue gute Jäger Sachen gab, und habe mir mal die ganzen Heal / Caster Sachen angesehen, hat mich ziemlich geärgert, alle ham sich über neue Sachen gefreut und ich bin noch immer in meinem "ollen" T2 rumgelaufen. Naja, dachte ich mir, gehste mal in Instanzen, da bekommst du auch neue Sachen... ... ... ...
Habe ich lange gedacht und ich stand laaaange in den LFG Tools und immer nach Gruppen gesucht,- vergebens.
Wir hatten im Raid 7 Stamm Jäger, alle von vor BC und alle als Mainchar, alle hatten das selbe Problem, keiner fand Gruppen.
Nunja, schweren Herzens habe ich meinen Jäger mal in Shattrath geparkt und meine Hexe gelevelt. Schon beim leveln gab es viele schöne neue Sachen für die Hexe, da hat es sich richtig gelohnt und jede Stunde kam mindestens ein Whisper, ob ich nicht mit mag in irgend ne Inze etc. 
Nun ja, ich war begeistert, nicht mehr Stunde um Stunde mit n Jäger rumzustehen (Habe alle mir bekannten Qs fertig gehabt) sondern ich wurde wieder gebraucht, wie vor BC. 
Ich war sehr froh darüber und habe mich mit den anderen Jägern unterhalten, wir hatten immer n Top Kontakt und bei uns gabs nie schwierigkeiten. 
Es hat nicht lange gedauert, da haben 3 weitere Jäger andere Chars hochgelevelt und einer hat WoW verlassen weil er nicht mitgenommen worden ist. 
Wir sind noch alle im selben Raid, aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich festgestellt, dass Jäger wieder weniger werden, wir haben nur noch 3, ich lese häufiger: Jäger gesucht; Wo sind all die Jäger?...
Ich habe meinen Jäger rausgeholt und durfte tatsächlich nach ca 9 Monaten BC mal wieder mit dem Inzen sehen und den entrosten, ja ich bin eingerostet, längst bin ich nimmer so fit, aber es kommt wieder.
Jäger werden gebraucht, wenn sie gespielt werden können.
Ich sag nur: ICH KENNE MEINEN JOB!!!


----------



## Olga (7. Januar 2008)

so, guten abend ! 

Da will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben ) Ich spiele auch einen 70 Jäger und denke ich habe ihn gut im griff. Klar mißlingt auch mal eine Eisfalle,  das ist aber eher selten der Fall! Ich denke das kommt auf den Menschen hinter dem Charakter an, ob der Jäger nun "gut" oder "schlecht" spielt.

Genau so kann man sagen...boah was für´n sch... TANK, er bekommt die aggro nicht gehalten...
Oder der Mage regt sich auf weil die Adds auf ihm hängen...weil er die Aggro des Tanks um meilen überragt...
Oder der Heiler ist am Wipe schuld, da er nicht richtig geheilt hat..
usw, usf...

JEDE Klasse ist zu gebrauchen, vorallem in Inis oder Raids.  Und wenn ich lese "ICH BIN TOP 1-2 DD in der Liste"
Euch sei mal gesagt: " Ihr versteht das ZIEL des RAIDS nicht". Das Ziel ist es mit 25 Leutchen die Instanz zu räumen, JEDER trägt seinen Teil dabei zu bei. Es ist egal ob DU 1. oder 4. bist. Der BOSS muss einfach liegen. Das gelingt nur mit einer ausgeglichenen Gruppe.

Gute nacht )


----------



## Tharinn (7. Januar 2008)

Next schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> zuerst muss ich sagen: "Ich bin ein von Vorurteilen geprägter Mensch!"
> NUR! Man kann mich auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen
> ...



Hmm. Das einzige, was ich davon hundertprozentig unterschreiben kann ist, dass du ein von Vorurteilen geprägter Mensch bist. Und, dass man dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen könnte, dem widerspricht ja wohl der letzte Satz " ... daran wird sich auch nie was ändern." Wenn ich mit der gleichen Bereitschaft, jedes miese Erlebnis zu verallgemeinern an die Beurteilung einer beliebigen Charakterklasse rangehen würde, würde ich mich wohl in keiner Gruppe mehr wohlfühlen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (7. Januar 2008)

also ich habe nichts gegen jäger. im gegenteil bevorzuge sie auch in 5er inzen.

machen sehr guten schaden und dank Erschütternder Schuss, Streuschuss, Zurechtstutzen usw. im PvP immer zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Zultharox (7. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem wegwürfeln und dem Vorurteil das Jäger auf alles Need machen kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Ich bin zwar erst mit meinem Jäger als Twink knapp unter 50 aber es für mich immer das ich am Ende der Instanz am wenigsten mit nehme...

Leder? Nein ich nehm lieber Schwere Rüstung...
Kein Beweglichkeit drauf? Kann der Krieger/Schurke ect. haben.
Waffe mit Nahkampfwirkungen (zB. Chance das Ziel mit ~ dps zu treffen) brauch ich nicht.

Ich halte nur ausschau auf gute Beweglichkeit bzw. Beweglichkeit Sachen und Distnzwaffen die ziemlich selten sind...

Und ich finde das es bei Hybridklassen (mein Main ist ja selbst eine) viel schlimmer ist...


----------



## Aîm (7. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> genau wie die schurken..
> aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
> ...



ok, das mit den keksen und der krampf stimmt, aber das jäger keinen schaden machen kannst du nicht behaupten. in 5er inis sind jäger (falls mindestens durchschnittlich gut gespielt) IMMER an platz 1 im dmg.
gestern auch noch in kara gewesen, bei siechhuf mit einem destro-hexer, der ful kara und etwas gruul equiped ist, ein verstärker schami, der bei uns für seinen dmg bekannt ist, weil er praktisch komplett ssc equipt ist, und dann gab es noch mich. der hexer hat die wichtel gebomgt, deshalb braucht man sich über seine 34% und #1 bei dem boss nichts weiter zu sagen, dann kam ich #2 mit knapp 2% vorsprung vor dem schami, also laber keinen mist, vonwegen hunter machen keinen dmg, nur weil du noch keinem begegnet bist, oder es nicht wahr haben willst.
das mit dem ae ausweichen: da hat das pet für ein paar pet-punkte 50% chance aoe effekten auszuweichen, und mit einem pet heal drauf überlebt es so gut wie immer, bei fast jedem boss, falls man das bissl an hirn hat, um es bei großem schaden zurückzuziehen, wie bei arans schemen vor der ae.


----------



## n8duSt (7. Januar 2008)

also ich sehe das so das es einfach zu viele jäger gibt...es ist ja nicht so das ein jäger nicht gut ist freund von mir spielt auch einen und teilweise finde ich es unglaublich was er so an schaden macht...
im pvp bekommt er so einiges down..
ich als schurke finde den vergleich zwischen jäger und schurke unfair da die eine klasse fernkämpfer und die andere nahkämpfer ist.
grade ich als schurke freu mich natürlich über +125ap 
aber ein schurke ist halt im gruppenspiel NUR dafür da schaden zu machen und das ist auch das was er am besten kann wenn man in der lage ist einen schurken zu spielen.

und jäger können halt durch auren usw die gruppe unterstützen.
und ja ansich habe ich auch was gegen jäger aber wenn eine klasse richtig gespielt wird ist es einfach unglaublich was sie an schadens output haben kann.


bis auf mages die machen sowieso instant immer dmg und dafür muss man kein hirn haben.
sie sind zudem auch noch beliebt und joa werde immer gerne zum raiden mitgenommen
und vorm kampf sheppen kann auch net so schwer sein
als schurke muss man da schon um einiges mehr geschick haben um einen gegner aus dem kampf geschehn zu halten.

so long

n8duSt


----------



## Arkoras (7. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das mit dem Pet-heal war vor BC, da konnte man viel damit machen. Es wurde erst kurz nach BC abgeschafft, es gibt sogar einen Jäger, der hat Azuregos, den Weltboss in Azshara allein gekillt, hat ne Stunde gebraucht und nur durch 1100 + Pet heilen hat er es geschafft!


----------



## cazimir (7. Januar 2008)

Ohne alles durchzulesen, meine Meinung zum Jäger:
Ist nen top DDler und auf Singletarget fast gleich mit Mages.
Er kann viel supporten, kann aber auch viel kaputt machen, was den Jäger wohl so nen schlechten Ruf gegeben hat. Gut ich glaube die meisten sachen die über den Jäger gesagt werden glauben die Leute die das sagen nicht mal selbst xD

Aber gestern hat es tatsächlich nen Jäger geschafft das Schild vom Krosh wegzuschiessen -.-


----------



## plehmann (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin auch Jäger lv 64 und hab bisher fast immer den ersten Platz im dmg meter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt allerdings daran das viele Mages vor 70 frost geskillt sind und einige den Warlock nicht beherrschen! Nen Guter Hunter und nen Guter Mage dürften fast gleich liegen im dmg (allerdings nicht im Raid und Pet dmg mitgerechnet), nen guter Warlock macht mehr dmg wenn er richtig gespielt wird. 

Im Raid kommt der Hunter net so gut weg weil er da weniger dmg macht als die andern dd´ler und wie bereits erwähnt bringt er auch für den raid weniger als bsp. mage oder Warlock. 

Die Dmg diskussion find ich eh unsinnig weil ich alle 3 von mir erwähnten Klassen gespielt habe und immer mal erster und Zweiter im dmg war. Ist viel skill und equip abhängig denke ich.


Das beste was ich je zum Thema sheepen geshen hab war ne gruppe Tank, priester, mein Jäger und 2 mages. Der eine Mage sheept der andere haut seine AEs raus und erwischt ständig auch das Schaf!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte meinen das ein mage auf sowas sensibiliert ist!!!


----------



## Twofaceoo (7. Januar 2008)

ich war auchmal mit nem rouge im slabby, der mir schallspeer weg gewürfelt hat, also bitte...


----------



## STL (7. Januar 2008)

Also, diese ganzen gschichten ala Mutlishot-Sheepwegmach-pull-scheiße..

klar, das passiert. aber nur noobs oder um 5uhr nachts, weil man übermüdet ist! mir persönlich passiert das alle 20-30 inis mal un das nur, weil  fernseher neben her läuft.

Also bitte leute.. vergesst diesen ganzen schmarn und geht mal mit offenen augen und guten huntern in inis (Aluria auf Dalvengyr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So das musste gesagt werden.. ich kanns nimmer hören..

@Topic: wurde schon gesagt


----------



## Juliy (7. Januar 2008)

Auch mal meinen Senf dazu....

Also es ist eben leider so dass sich

1. Neue Spieler

und 

2. Junge Spieler

für einen Jäger entscheiden. Klar man hat ein Pet, mit dem man auf Reise gehen kann.
Ist auch nix auszusetzen. Ich habe selbst einen Hunter Twink und er gefällt mir.
Aber wenn ich dann z.B Nachtelfen Hunter sehe mit dem Namen Legolas da weiss ich ganz genau
hierbei handelt es sich um einen 12 Jährigen...
Von neuen Spielern wirds gerne gespielt weil man wie gesagt ein Pet hat und weil die Klasse
auch einfach zum leveln bzw spielen ist.

An sich ist der Hunter eine super Klasse, dass Problem ist dass es so viele negative Beispiele gibt.

- Meistens spielen Hunter sehr junge Spieler die sich nicht wirklich in die Gesellschaft anpassen können (Es gibt auch positive Beispiele!). Dass heisst sie flamen gleich rum etc.

- Oft werden Hunter auch von Chinafarmern benutzt. Warum ? Weil man als BeastMaster 5 Mobs pullen kann und locker wegratzen kann. Sogar Mobs mit 5-6 Level über dem BM sind einfach.

Dann gibts halt auch noch so Jäger wie 

''Futureman''

falls ihn auf Anhieb jmd kennt. Der im Schattenlaby nicht wirklich vorzeigbar ist.
Aber was viele nicht wissen: Er war besoffen.

Leider ist er eben Hunter und dass hat nochmal so eine Debatte verstärkt

mfg


----------



## Cheffe! (7. Januar 2008)

ich halte den jäger für eine sehr gute unterstützung, eisfalle als cc und die kombo todstellen * kabel haben uns schon öfter den hals gerettet...

wer sagt dass jäger nix drauf haben soll selber mal einen spielen , denn wirklich leicht zu meistern is die klassen nciht...

früher konnte man recht leicht unterschieden welcher jägers drauf hat und welcher nicht, denn wer damals die quest für den bogen, den köcher und den stab geschafft hat, konnte seine klasse spielen..

leider ist wahrscheinlich die rasse, in der der jäger am meisten vorkommt die der stolzen nachtelfen, die ,geben wirs mal zu, größtenteils von kiddies gespielt wird, und das hat dem jäger glaube ich den schlechten ruf eingebracht...

gute jäger da draußen, lasst euch nicht unterkriegen
MFG Cheffe!


----------



## Thunderlady (7. Januar 2008)

Also zu diesem wegwürfeön sag ichs mal so ich habe früher selbst einen 70er hunter gespielt un egal was wenn etwas dropt was besser als das bisherige ist mach ich need und wenn der schurke mich dafür umbringen würde auch wenn es leder ist genauso darf ein offkrieger doch schwere rüssi tragen wenn sie besser als das bisherige is


----------



## derigrun (7. Januar 2008)

versteh garnet was ihr für probs mit 
"hunter finden keine innigrp / keinen raid " habt
wir haben neulich mit kara 3 (!) huntern gecleart *g* ^^

anderer punkt

hunter sind allesneeder

nun ja dass stimmt sogar ein wenig
genau wie verstärkerschamanen profitieren hunter 
von fast jedem attribut : agi-> ap un crit; int-> ap un mana genau wie mp5

unnötig sind da nur zB: stärke, spellcrit & +spelldmg (hm ...arkanshot ?)
un so was aber sonst haben diese beiden klassen ein sehr breit gefächertes bedürfnisfeld ^^

mfg derigrun


----------



## Rudi TD (7. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun seit letztem April WoW. Ich kam auf den Geschmack, weil einige meiner Kollegen schon lange WoW zockten und immer mehr damit begonnen haben. Ich wollte also auch mal schauen, was man da so verpasst, habe mir einen Gästeaccount gemacht und danach sofort angefangen.
> 
> Mit einem Jäger.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar unfair, aber leider logisch wenn 80% ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> in denen ein Anfänger nicht allzuviel verskillen kann.



Dem kann ich dir gar nicht zustimmen.
In den Hunterbäumen gibt es so viele Dinge die auf den ersten Blick grandios aussehen, auf den 2ten Blick dann aber müll sind.
Deswegen skillen die meisten falsch.


----------



## Diomor (7. Januar 2008)

Ich muss sagen ich bin ehemaliger Hunter Spieler, und unser ehemaliger Raidleiter war ebenfalls Jäger, doch die Sprüche hörte man auch gegen unseren Raidleiter.

Wo das Klischee herkommd, weiss glaub ich keiner so genau, aber es gibd so viele Klischees in WoW, man nehme das ständige rumhüpfen der Nachtelfen (das sich leider bestätigt ich hüpfe selber herum wie n Kaninchen -.-')

Fakd ist, auch ich habe gemerkd das der Jäger viele Fehler machen kann, wie z.B Der Mob hat ein wenig HP übrig und der Jäger rennt lässig zum Mob mit Raptorstoß um den Finisher zu machen, dabei vll. noch hübsch die nächste Mobgruppe gepulld da er ein paar Level niedriger war.

Der Multi Schuss ... natürlich bekannd und es stimmd leider, ich weiss nich ob nur ich es zu damaligen anfangs jäger zeiten vergessen habe oder auch andere, aber das Schaf wird einfach leichd übersehn wird es nich gemarked =/

Das mit den Aspekten ist wirklich übel ... sry aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis, seinen ersten Aspekt bekommt man mit Level 4!!!! und es stehd bei jedem blöden Aspekt dabei WAS dieser kann und das nur EINER aktiv sein kann ... wer das nich kapierd sollte lieber die Hände vom Spiel lassen


Der Jäger machd Höllenschaden, beherrscht man ihn wirklich gut und benutzt Verzauberungen (ja ist ja manchmal ne seltenheit .. verzauberungen? was das? ... -.-') und Sockel etc.
Man muss in jeden Charakter investieren um das Maximum rausholen zu können.

Der Jäger wird aber gebraucht! das beste Beispiel ist Magmadar im Molten Core.
Ohne den Shot des Jägers würde doch der Raid abmurkseln binnen paar Sekunden (damals jtz bestimmd nichd mehr)

Aber  es ist doch so, eine Klasse MUSS es treffen, wir hatten pech, ein Kiddie ist als erstes aufgefallen .. DIE JÄGER WARENS!
Es muss einen Sündenbock geben sonsd gibds doch kaine Gründe mehr iwie den Wipe iwie recht zu fertigen.

Es ist das selbe wenn eine Klasse bei einem Patch verstärkd wird .. nää näää nää die und die Klasse ist jetzt zu stark nervd die bla bla ... T.T unsinnig -.- ...

Jäger haben es nichd verdiend, diesen Ruf zu haben, denn zuerst schaut man mal auf seinen Damage und schaut ob derso hoch is bevor man auf andere los gehd!!!!


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (7. Januar 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich spiele selber einen Jäger als mainchar (lvl 70) und bin in raids immer erster oder zweiter im dmg meter. Das vorurteil mit dem "pet heal equipt" kommt aus einer zeit vor BC , da wurde pet heal durch + heal erhöht, ist heute aber nichtmehr so.
> 
> MFG Hinack



na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter


----------



## Timon_Pumba (7. Januar 2008)

Hmm....jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Die Vorurteile gegen Jäger rühren glaube ich immer noch aus der Pre-BC Zeit her. Und das kommt wohl widerum daher, dass es unheimlich viele Jäger gab. Sehr viele Einsteiger dachten sich......Rüstung + Fernkampf + Begleiter (den man sich sogar selbst aussuchen kann) + Totstellen usw. =nettes Teil.

Krieger hatten Tanks zu sein, Mages Frost, Palas, Priester und Druiden Heiler. 
Mit BC kam dann endlich eine große Viefalt an Möglichkeiten einen Charakter zu spielen. Ich war sehr erstaunt, als ich damals einen Pala als Maintank komplette instanzen ohne Probleme hab tanken sehen. Von Schattenpriestern fang ich erst garnicht an^^

Aber nochmal zum Jäger.....ich habe von Anfang an ein Jäger gespielt, hab auch alle Hochs und Tiefs durchgemacht. Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen 70er Schattenpriester und einen 70er Hexenmeister aber der Jäger macht immer noch am meisten Spaß! Als Beastmaster macht man dann schon sehr viel Schaden bei unübertroffenem Aggromanagement^^

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Schaden, den eine Klasse verursacht maßgeblich von der Person abhängt, die am Rechner sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hexer oder Priester der ständig Mobs in andere Gruppen feart usw. kann auch nervig sein. 
Und was das need auf Items angeht so hat sich da auch vieles verändert. Schamanen können auch alles brauchen^^

so long......machts gut

ps.: Es gibt auch ein Video, wo ein Jäger ALLEINE HDZ1 Heroic macht. Nach 1 Stunde 35 Bossfight lootet er den endboss^^


----------



## teroa (7. Januar 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> hi leudde,
> look at this    http://youtube.com/watch?v=HgUkgM_Yg-A     das ist ein fach zu geil     (2 und 3 teil kann man rechts in der spalte sehen)
> ich will das jetz auf gar keinen fall auf die klasse :jäger beziehen, ich meine der typ hätte au z.B en krieger sein können. aber trotzdem ... das MÜSST ihr sehen !!!
> 
> ...




loooooooooollll wie geil ist das dennn^^



@thema was los hat die chinafarmerklasse schon wieder ne Deprifase???
mein ehrfahrung nach 2,3 jahren wow ist jäger machen wirklich auf alles need egal ob se es brauchen oder nicht:


----------



## Slayv (7. Januar 2008)

guten Abend

möchte wer noch mehr senf? ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt so viele dinge, die man beachten muss egal welche klasse! Bei uns ist es so, dass jäger gerne gesehen sind, ob es daran liegt, dasw wir unsere jäger schon 2 jahre kennen, oder weil sie einfach spielen können? Viele klassen haben mit vorurteilen zu kämpfen, Moonkin, Vergelter Palas und noch andere.
Aber das diese klassen 1. angeblich kaum schaden machen 2. nichts für die gruppe tun uvm ist doch müll, buffs gibts auch von denen, und wenn die gruppe im raid klug verteilt ist, dann hauen alle klassen, die auf dmg aus sind auch was raus, es gibt tolle movies von allen, meele pala, shadow priester, moonkin ...
Früher hiess es auch, ach shadowpriester sind müll im raid, das hat sich dann aber gelegt xD das wird auch mit den anderen klassen irgendwann so sein, wann ist abzuwarten.
(spiele einen schatten priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also, lernt aus fehlern, wird euch was vorgeworfen, dann versucht es denen zu zeigen, dass es nicht so sein muss.

MfG Slayv


----------



## ragosh (7. Januar 2008)

öhmm wenn ihr jäger aufm dmgniveu von mages und hexer seit dann solltet ihr diese auswechseln^^
bin zwar erst lvl 69 mage (12% noch bis lvlup muaharhar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber das irgendwer über mir im dmgmeters war is mir noch nie passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer es is vom lvl n zu krasser unterschied

dafür haben zauberer net wirklich viel chance gegen hunter im pvp denn bsi man da n zauber fertig hat is man schon tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigZ (7. Januar 2008)

jungs.....
ich hoffe es gibt hier nicht noch bald nen pala whine thread von wegen keiner mag uns und alle sagen, dass wir kein schaden machen.....
man ey....jäger sind wirklich zu gebrauchen, aber nicht weil sie schaden machen, sondern als supporter
und jetzt kommt mir bitte net mit der aussage, dass die hunter von nihilum schaden machen......
man muss alles im verhältnis sehen


----------



## Talas (7. Januar 2008)

Zur wegwürfeln-Diskussion: Ich habe schon oft genug resto-schamis gesehen, die mit Stoff oder Leder rumlaufen, weil die Teile einfach besser waren, als die die sie vorher hatten.

Zur Schadensdisskussion und der Nutzlosigkeit in inzen: erstens, habe ich mal mit 60 pvp alterac gemacht.
Ratet mal wievielter ich in  der Schadensliste war in 9 von 10 bg's? Genau, erster(war MM geskillt). Und nein, ich hatte kein heftiges gear, wollte ich mir dadurch besorgen und die einzigen enchants die ich hatte waren +8 bew auf stiefel und +5 bew auf armschiene.
Außerdem hab ich den Riesenkrebs(Name entfallen) in den Sklavenunterkünften mit meinem Pet (BM-Skillung) ALLEINE von 7% auf 0% runtergebracht, alle anderen waren tot.
Außerdem ist Irreführung schon sehr nützlich, die knapp 3-5k aggro(kommt auf crit-glück an) sind bei Bossfights schon nützlich. Und denkt mal nach, würde Nihilum Jäger mit in den BT nehmen, wenn sie nutzlos wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Zum Thema nachtelfen sind scheisse: Schonmal gegen nen getarnten Krieger oder Jäger im PvP gespielt?
Außerdem ist jedem selber überlassen welche Rasse er nimmt und es sind doch auch nicht alle Ally Druiden kiddies weil sie Nachtelf spielen oder?

Soviel zu mir, von anderen Jägern hab ich nicht viel mitgekriegt, war nur einmal mit einem in ner inze.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass er katastrophal schlecht gespielt hat und nach 5 sekunden tank-ziel/bossaggro hatte. Und nein, er war nicht 13, er war über 20. Aber man kann nicht alles verallgemeinern



So far Talas


----------



## KlausIV (7. Januar 2008)

Auf jeden Jäger der spielen kann kommen 12 zomfg ololol Legolas n811en Hunter die sowas von keinen Plan von WoW haben..

Deshalb bin ich z.b. immer misstrauisch gegenüber unbekannten huntern.

Das der Hunter auch Easy zu lvln geht macht das ganze nicht besser, sondern fördert eher vorurteile.


Jäger mit Skill sind ne Bereicherung fuer jede Gruppe, aber Random Jäger sind wie Russisches Roulett.


----------



## Redstorm (7. Januar 2008)

pff wenn ein hunter auf platte oder heal würfelt ich würd die dem in A**** stecken ( sry für die ausdrucksweise)^^


----------



## Dunham (7. Januar 2008)

hunter waren vor 2.3 schon ein wenig opfer... abr seit 2.3... sind sie etwas zu stark geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labbi (7. Januar 2008)

Hunter sind definitv keine Opfer mehr und je nach Encounter können se auch mal ganz ordentlich im Dmg reinhaun.


----------



## Sedraku (7. Januar 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde sind Jäger Schuld, naja an allem. Allerdings nicht auf die Art und weise wie ihr jetzt vielleicht denkt.
In der Regel läuft es in den Raids bei uns so ab. Wir schlagen uns durch diverse mobgruppen. Auf einmal zieht z.B. unser Agrowütiger Shadowprist Agro und Stirbt kurz darauf. Indemfall heisst es nicht der Prist soll besser auf seine Agro aufpassen oder der Tank soll besser agro ziehen.
Nein. Auf solche ereignisse fällt im Ts meist einfach die lustige bemekrung "Der Jäger ist schuld."
Jemand bekommt ein Item nicht gedropt "Der Jäger ist schuld."
Jemand geht afk "Der jäger ist schuld."
Ein Infernal beim Prinz in karazahn fällt ungünstig. "Der Jäger ist schuld."

ausnahen gibt es wenn:
Ein Wipe passiert tatsächlich mal der jäger hat sich totgestellt und das Ingikabel verhindert das allgemeine laufen. Dafür kommt man für eine halbe Stunde auf "Dieser Hunter ist nicht schuld" List^^.

Dieses lästern über alte und teilweise noch bestehende Vorurteile kann man natürlich auch nicht nur zur raidunterhaltung sondern auch zur eigenen verwenden. Daraus entstand ein kleiner makrokrieg zwischen mir und dem Spämladin unserer Gruppe (Wir verstehen uns immer noch gut^^) indem wir die ganze raidgruppe mit den Vorurteilen der jeweiligen Klasse unterhalten^^

Also mein Fazit, über Vorurteile kann man lachen.


----------



## Chalya (7. Januar 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?


ich habe mit meinem hunter einen full epic waffen krieger im dmg abgezogen 
und ich habe nur 3 epics und trage noch lvl 60 leder armschinen und war sogar noch knap hinter mag

und ich finde wenn man hunter gut zocken kann dann is der hunter imba so wie bei jeder klasse
(das eqip muss aber stimmen)


mfg chalya
ps. scheis was auf Rechtschreibung


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> genau wie die schurken..
> aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
> ...



Da kann ich dir einfach nicht zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso sollten Jäger keinen oder wneiger Dmg machen als ein Magier??
Beim Jäger ist es genauso wie bei jeder anderen Klasse auch>------Wer seine Klasse beherrscht ist klar im Vorteil.
Mit der richtigen Rotation zu Waffe und Skillung kann ein Jäger locker an den DMG eines Magiers kommen,da er einfach schneller ist.Bei Schurken ist das natürlich was anderes ^^
Und Jäger Soloplay Klasse???
Ein Beispiel>------
Karazhan-Nethergroll:
Nach dem "Vanish" von  Nethergroll(in der er seinen Frostatem castet) findet ein Aggro reset statt,was schnell einen armen Heiler oder Stoffi aus den Latschen hauen kann.Jäger>----Irreführung auf den jeweiligen Tank und sowas passiert nicht.Das selbe gilt auch im Kampf gegen Nightbane.
Dies sind nur einige Beispiele warum ein Jäger für Gruppen nützlich sein kann,vorrausgesetzt man kann ihn auch spielen.
Ein Jäger kann z.b eine Überlebensskillung wählen,von der jeder Raid mit mehr als einem Melee nutzen hat.
Es gibt in der vor-vor letzten Ebene im Talentbaum die Fähigkeit "Schwäche aufdecken".Diese hat bei 3 Punkten eine 100% Chance, Schwäche aufdecken zu proggen ,die die Angriffskraft aller Melees für 7 Sekunden um 25% des Jägers Bew zu erhöhen.Also bei Gruul z.B sehr nützlich da dort meist mehrere Jäger,Schurken und Tanks(die davon auch provitieren) vorhanden sind.Natürlich sollte die Bew des Jägers entsprechend hoch sein.
Zu den CCs>----Klar eine Eisfalle ist ne Sache für sich und kann schief gehen.Aber durch meist hohe HP und  
"Kite" Taktik überlebt ein Jäger auch in Kara meist jede missglückte Eisfalle und durch entsprechende Skillung der Falle erhöht sich auch die zuverlässigkeit der Fallen.Muss es wissen>----spiele selbst einen ^^
Mage>----Sheep----Mob stürmt auf den armen Stoffi zu und one hittet ihn meist.

Ich könnte noch etliche andere Beispiele nennen,aber das würde dann wohl zu weit führen.

Irgendjemand sagte mal"Nicht jeder Hunter ist ein Idiot und nicht jeder Idiot spielt einen Hunter "

Viele WoWler wählen den Hunter als Main Klassen aber vll 10-15 % davon,können ihn auch spielen.

Also lasst euch ned ärgern,denn wie immer gilt>-----Wer seine Klasse beherrscht ist klar im Vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## labbi (7. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter



Und was ist das für ein Quatsch.. bei uns sind die Jäger in der Regel auch immer unten aber es gibt Ausnahmen die richtig rein haun und je nach Encounter auch mal 1 oder 2 im Dmg meter sind.


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (7. Januar 2008)

Vorurteile gibts immer und wird es auch immer geben...

Man kann nur weiter für seine Ziele kämpfen und deinen Widersachern zeigen,dass es auch anders geht.





MFG Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Januar 2008)

labbi schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein Quatsch.. bei uns sind die Jäger in der Regel auch immer unten aber es gibt Ausnahmen die richtig rein haun und je nach Encounter auch mal 1 oder 2 im Dmg meter sind.




Eben.Je nach Encounter variert das oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (8. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, dass der Jäger einen so schlechten ruf hat, weil er eigentlich kaum nen Gegner hat, der ihn richtig derbe aufmischen kann (wie z.B. ein Frostmage nen krieger zerreisst)... Sogar die ach-so-imba warlocks haben ihre schwächen (warri, schurke, hunter (?) ), aber welche klasse ist dem jäger stark überlegen (im 1on1)? Mir fällt keine ein...


----------



## Melian (8. Januar 2008)

spätestens seit irreführung muss man nicht diskutieren, da gehören einfach minimal 2 jäger in den raid, bei gewissen bossen (leotheras, kael,bosse in denen der tank viel aggro braucht) sogar 3-4....

ich mag jäger..


----------



## Zokar (8. Januar 2008)

jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was zu dem thema sagen

http://wowwebstats.com/diodgkp2s6cts?s=21303-21992

als beispiel dafür, dass jäger auch im t6-bereich schaden machen können


ich selbst bin nicht so weit, kann mich aber noch gut an den letzten leerhäscherkill erinnern
da waren 3 jäger auf den ersten 3 plätzen

ich weis damage ist nicht alles, aber im raidkontent stirbt der boss nicht durch gut zureden oder wenn die heiler nur noch 5 % mana haben
er stirbt wenn die 1, 2 oder was weiß ich wieviel millionen trefferpunkte weg sind, und das geschieht nun mal hauptsächlich durch die damagedealer

ich hab hier irgendwo was von nihilum gelesen, und das dort die jäger keinen schaden machen
nur weil eine gilde einen encouter schafft heisst das nicht dass auch alle spieler ihre klasse beherrschen
wir haben den leerhäscher auch gelegt obwohl wir nen frostmage mit 50 zaubertreffwertung und 2 heilpriesteritems dabei hatten

und was das beherrschen der klasse jäger betrifft, es gibt meiner meinung nach keine klasse die schwerer ist im pve

jede andere klasse braucht neben dem theroriecrafting nur auf den global cooldown zu achten um max. schaden zu machen
beim jäger ist das leider anders
er hat sozusagen 2 gobal cooldowns die er koordinieren muss, den golbal cooldown und den autoschuss
so dass es im endeffekt wichtig ist in welcher 1/10 sekunde er den schuss loslässt damit er max schaden hat und gleichzeitig den autoschuss nicht blockiert

was die ganze sache noch schwerer macht, der jäger muss bei komplizierten bossen nicht nur auf sein leben achten, sondern auch auf das von seinem pet, sonst geht ja schaden verloren, was je nach skillung bis zu 30 % sein können

dass viele jäger ihre klasse nicht beherrschen können liegt an zwei gründen
1. als jäger kann man sehr leicht leveln ohne sich groß gedanken über eine perfekte rotation zu machen
2. als jäger bekommt man erst auf lvl 62 einen skill(zuverlässiger schuss), der grundlage jeder jägerrotation ist

statt des zuverlässigen schusses spielen viele jäger weiter mit ihrem zielschuss, da er ja relativ früh skillbar ist


----------



## sTereoType (8. Januar 2008)

Talas schrieb:


> Zur wegwürfeln-Diskussion: Ich habe schon oft genug resto-schamis gesehen, die mit Stoff oder Leder rumlaufen, weil die Teile einfach besser waren, als die die sie vorher hatten.
> 
> Zur Schadensdisskussion und der Nutzlosigkeit in inzen: erstens, habe ich mal mit 60 pvp alterac gemacht.
> Ratet mal wievielter ich in  der Schadensliste war in 9 von 10 bg's? Genau, erster(war MM geskillt). Und nein, ich hatte kein heftiges gear, wollte ich mir dadurch besorgen und die einzigen enchants die ich hatte waren +8 bew auf stiefel und +5 bew auf armschiene.
> ...


welcher bg war es denn? da du keinen speziell genannt hast würd ich denkend as es warsong war, davon abgesehen das ich dir die zahlen so wie so nicht glaub. wenn es nicht warsong war , bist du bestimmt ein alli der im av nur rumzergt, da man ja weis das es im av oder auch arathi net um dmg sondern um stützpunkte und resourcen geht.

mfg sTereoType


----------



## kalbO (8. Januar 2008)

ich weiß zwar nich ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat, aber bei uns in den raids hat meistens ein schamane auf alles need gemacht. finde persönlich das ein schami einen eher was weg needet als ein hunter.
bezieht sich aber mehr auf die schamis auf meinem server


----------



## it's magic (8. Januar 2008)

huhu jem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bins nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also unser hunter is auch immer ziemlich weit oben mit dabei ^^ manchmal sogar erster...
und nervt nich mimimi dann is der rest im raid crap -.- blaa


----------



## Geronimus (8. Januar 2008)

es kommt nur darauf an WIE man seine klasse spielt...es gibt spieler gegen die hab ich im dmg auf raids keine chance an die heranzukommen...dann gibts wieder welche (gleiche klasse) die nichtmal halbsoviel schaden machen wie ich...und JEDER...der eine andere klasse heruntermacht ist einfach nur unfähig seine eigene klasse zu beherrschen


----------



## Gias (8. Januar 2008)

Der Jäger leidet am selben Problem wie Schurken
-es gibt verdammt viele Spieler die entweder den Charakter nicht vernünftig spielen können oder
sich nicht benehmen können und das zieht dann den Ruf der gesamten Klasse runter
dass chinafarmer spielen jäger motto hilft auch kaum weiter


----------



## Verac (8. Januar 2008)

Bin selber nachtelf Jäger Stufe 62 BM geskillt. Hab damit auch schon einen 67 Jäger geplättet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab selber öfters erlebt, dass mich jemand einfach so gekickt hat (ohne Kommentar, und wir waren grad beimIni eingang). Oder sie gesagt haben, ne wir wollen einen Mage, weil der Mehr Damage macht.
We schon gesagt, hat Blizz die 9 Klassen gut ausbalanciert. Man muss sie nur beherschen können.
Ich muss ja selber zugeben, dass ich auch eine Klasse habe, die ich nicht besonders mag, ich sie aber trotzdem nicht ausschließe.
Schurke *hust*

Ich würfle eigentlich niemanden was weg. Meisten wird mir was weggewürfelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (8. Januar 2008)

Verac schrieb:


> Bin selber nachtelf Jäger Stufe 62 BM geskillt. Hab damit auch schon einen 67 Jäger geplättet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja spätestens mit betreten der scherbenwelt trennen sich ja unsere equipwege -bekommst ja dann reichlich schwere rüstungsteile und wir schurken bleiben beim leder (feral dudus reichen auch schon als konkurrenz )

btw mage ist auch nicht unverzichtbar,das einzig wirklich einmalige ist kostenlos futter -das wars aber auch schon, statt sheep kannst du genauso gut eisfalle legen und selbst wenn du nicht soviel dmg machst -dafür
musst du auch nicht alle 3min päuschen einlegen zum trinken wenn du max dmg fahren willst und pet kann aushelfen wenn der tank nicht alle mobs halten kann


----------



## Tinytimmy (8. Januar 2008)

was man hier so alles lesen muss, oje oje. 

einer der vorredner hats auf den punkt gebracht: viele anfänger und farmer spielen gerne jäger, das bedingt wesentlich den schlechten ruf der klasse. im übrigen ist es nicht ganz einfach den jäger wirklich zu meistern, da gibt es einfachere klassen.
mit einem guten spieler dahinter ist der jäger gleichwertig mit allen anderen klassen. dank bc ist mittlerweile jede klasse ersetzbar wenn der spieler nicht dämlich ist.

in KEINER guten gilde wird dir jemand sagen, dass jäger scheisse sind (solange du 'normal' spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

grüße tinytim


----------



## Necronos1 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich selber hatte einen 70er Jäger, habe mitgeraidet, Gruul, mag und ssc war immer unter den top 5-7, unser top dd war meist der andere Jäger, der wesentlich besseres equip als ich hatte. Natürlich gibt es auch Combination wie ein Warlock und Shadowpriest zusammen, wenn du gut eingespielt sind, kommt aber absolut nichts and den Schaden von einem Warlock ran. Problem ist nur, was bringt der Jäger der Gruppe? Wenn auf Treffsicheheit geskillt ist seine Aura mit 100 AP und vielleicht nochmal für bestimmt pulls, da hörts dann aber auf. Pet ist überflüssig in Raids, Hexenmeister kann siens ja immerhin noch Opfern. Der Schurke hat für mich das selbe Problem, er bringt einfach nicht so viel für die Gruppe, keine Buffs oder sonstiges in dem Sinne.

Ich bin leider auch der Meinung, dass der Ruf von einem Jäger durch so viele Anfänger bedingt ist, fast jeden den ich kenne, der WoW spielt, hat mit einem Hunter angenfangen oder spielt ihn immer noch, weil er solo einfach super ist! Mit dem wegwürfeln habe ich es zum Glück nicht wirklich erlebt, mit dem Schaden schon einige Male, aber nachdem ich mit 45% Gruppenschaden dabei war, wurde es aufeinmal ganz still.

Also Fazit, Hunter sind gute dds, wenn die Person dahinter auch spielen kann. Normalerweise nehmt ihr ja eh keine blau equipten mit, womit man eigenlich schonmal die Anfänger ausschließen kann!


----------



## Tanyanka (8. Januar 2008)

Mein Main ist eine 70er Trolljägerin die ich über alles liebe. Musste mir zwar grad am Anfang auch ein paar dumme Jägersprüche anhören, aber mittlerweile habe ich gelernt mit meinem Jäger zu spielen. Ich sag nicht dass ich perfekt bin, bei weitem nicht. Aber ich hab 'ne tolle Gilde und werde gerne in Inis mitgenommen. 

Und was habt Ihr denn immer mit "muss zuoberst auf DMG Liste sein"? Es geht nicht immer darum am meisten DMG rauszuhauen, sondern auch um Aggro-Control. Damage ist gut - aber klaut nicht ständig dem Tank die Aggro. Die Kunst ist richtig dosiert zu spielen, da geht es nicht immer darum dass man jetzt der imba top dmg dealer ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitti2801 (8. Januar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> mein main ist auch hunter .....lol eq zum pet heilen omg was sind das für n4p´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tztz, Wenn man keine Ahnung hat -> Ich hoff dir is klar dass so ein LvL60 N4p mit PetHeal Equip Azuregos Solo gemacht hat und deswegen wurde der + Heal auch weggepatcht, gleich wie spelldmg nichtmehr zum Arkanen Schuss gezählt wird.



> Und was habt Ihr denn immer mit "muss zuoberst auf DMG Liste sein"?



Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Vorallem wenn man als CC mit ist kann man sich nicht 100%ig auf DMG konzentrieren und sollte ein Hunter zwischen Eisfalle packen,Kiten und bla bla Platz 1 sein im DM dann sollten sich die anderen DD's fragen was sie falsch machen. Apropos DM -> Müsst ihr immer den Schwanzvergleich mitlaufen lassen?


----------



## Raefael (8. Januar 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?


Mages kochen Wasser und backen Brot und Locs stehen hinten und pflücken Blümchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SCNR

//Rafa


----------



## TvP1981 (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich find es kommt nicht darauf an, welche Klasse man spielt, sondern ob man sie weiß zu spielen.
Richtig geskillt und equipt macht ein Jäger auf dem DD konkurenz. Ja das geht.

Gut, ich spiele nun mehr DD-Klassen aber bin auch sehr gern mit Jägern unterwegs. 
Elite Gruppenquest, die 3 Stufen höher erfordern mit nem Jäger kein Problem.

Mit dem Need hab ich noch nicht so erlebt, auch wenn ichs gehört habe. Mich betrifft es ja nu weniger,
weil nen Jäger wohl doch hoffentlich kein Stoff tragen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte man sich schämen, einzelne Klassen zu diskriminieren, jeder hat seine Vorteile.
Selbst der kleine Paladin. Und auch der kann richtig gespielt gut schaden machen.
Mit ein wenig Übung beim setzen der Siegel schafft man es sogar, dass sich die stapeln und der 
schadensoutput maximiert wird..

Grüße


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

Das Problem ist einfahc das die anderen haupt DDler wie mage udn hexer zu schöne Skills mitbringen im vergleich zum Hunter.

Frostfalle hat abklingzeit, und irgendein Depp schafft es meist in der random grp den Mob rauszuholen, der Mage kann da Sheep jederzeit so oft er will nachsetzen, mal abgesehen vom essen und trinken sowie Intbuff.

Der Hexer bringt den Seelenstein, und den Seelenbrunnen, auch sehr nice, jedenfalls um einiges schöner als ein Paar Sachen die der Hunter hat. Leider.
Nenn mir also was wirklich tolles, was der Hunter hat, was andere nich besser können? sogar der Hexer kann nen humanoiden Gegner aus dem Kampf nehmen mit seiner Sukkubine.
Das einzig tolle ist Irreführung, da man dann gruppen erstmal eine Fokusaggro auf den Tank geben kann, aber die meisten verstehens dann nciht, warum der Hunter die Gruppe mit nem Multishot pullt, und meinen dnan man hat keine Ahnung.
Leider hat Irreführung ne ziemlich hohe abklingzeit, sod aß man ihn nicht bei jeder Gruppe benutzen kann, aber es ist schon recht schön, da man so schon Zeitgleich auf den Boss schießen kann, (Gezielter Multishot und arkaner), und der Tank so etwas hilfe beim Aggroaufbau hat.
Leider ist die Irreführung meist nur bei Randomgrp´s nötig, da eingespielste SG´s auch ohne zurecht kommen, da sie einfach mal genug Koordinierung besitzen.
Warum sieht man denn auch nie lfg Hunter für XYZ, weil er nicht so viel DMG macht wie andere DMG Klassen und auch der Support den erfür die Gruppe Mitbringt nur mäßig ist.
Was bringt einem denn MNal des Jägers? als einziger Jäger in ner 5er Grp ist das Relativ nutzlos, da die Gruppe davon keinen Vorteil hat.
Fazit meinerseits: Der Jäger macht weniger Dmg als andere DMg klassen udn auch der Support den er bringt ist im vergleich zu MAGE HEXER und SCHAMI weniger brauchbar, da nicht die ganze Gruppe davon Profitiert.
PvP in Gruppen macht hingegen als Hunter echt Riesig Spaß (bin MM geskillt)^^


----------



## Raefael (8. Januar 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Also ich find es kommt nicht darauf an, welche Klasse man spielt, sondern ob man sie weiß zu spielen.
> Richtig geskillt und equipt macht ein Jäger auf dem DD konkurenz. Ja das geht.
> 
> -- snipped --


Du hast natürlich Recht, aber es ist nun mal so das der Hunter einen extrem schlechten Ruf hat, was nicht an der Klasse an sich liegt sondern an den Personen vor dem Bildschirm. In der Anfangszeit von WoW hab ich z.B. auch alles in einer Gruppe mitgenommen was Sinn macht, also auch Hunter als DD. Zwischendurch kam mir dann kein Hunter mehr in die Gruppe, was zum großen Teil an den olololol Kids lag die vor allem in Instanzen erst regelmäßig für Gelächter und dann für Frust gesorgt haben.

Inzwischen ist es so das ich gerne wieder Hunter mitnehme, viele haben scheinbar inzwischen gelernt wie man diese Klasse nützlich in Instanzen einsetzt (Hunter kann halt mehr als nur damage machen). Meiner Erachtens kommt das daher das inzwischen nicht nur Neueinsteiger Hunter spielen, sondern auch Spieler die schon länger in WoW unterwegs sind und sich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt haben.

//Rafa


----------



## DonSarcinella (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo also ich selbst spiele einen Jäger mit leidenschaft ich habe viele andere klassen ausprobiert das mit dem sünden bock sein kenn ich nur zu gut..
z.b als ich noch bm war hab ich war grad kürzlich 70 geworden da kam ein epic equipter Hexer und wollte ein duell ich habe 4 mal gewonnen dann sagte er als bm braucht man keinen skill?!?!? Warum bitte versucht mal von einem schurken mit gift wegzukommen da hats der schurke 1000 mal leichter an den hunter ranzukommen als der hunter von ihm weg selbst als bm wir haben da nur mit zorn des wildtiers 18sec zeit um von ihm wegzukommen und ein paar schüsse raufzumachen bevor wir wieder den schurken am hintern haben..
Aber ich habe gott sei denk eine nette gilde gefunden die mich ziemlich gut equipt hat und wenn ein hunter gut spielt dann schafft er es leicht im dmg meter vor allen anderen zu sein ich persöhnlich war am anfang immer letzter bis ich entlich mal vorne wahr es liegt auch viel am equipt wie weit man vorne ist ich bin meistens 1-4 in kara je nach dem ob ich mich gut konzentrier oder nicht. Hexer, magier, schurke sind die dies als einzige schafen mich noch zu übertreffen wenns mal soweit kommt.
Aber liebe leute die keinen Jäger spielen bitte schaut doch mal was ein magier machen muss nur zum beispiel nichts gegen magier aber sie müssen zum sheepen einen knopf drücken während wir meistens einen von 3-4 mobs rausziehen müssen darauf achten müssen das kein anderer mob rein läuft und den dann in die eisfalle ziehen... was ist wohl leichter?

mfg Don


----------



## Hepheisto (8. Januar 2008)

Bin auch Hunter, main, lvl 62 aufm Blackrock.
Hunter is eine sehr vielseitige klasse. Ich spiele mit meinen Cousins in einer dreier gruppe (Hexer, Hunter, Priest). 
Und muss sagen dass wir inis, auf unserem lvl mit mühen zu dritt (inkl. pets zu 5 schaffen) und dass durch starkes Teamplay nur möglich ist, dadurch haben wir bereits kontakte zu anderen Spielern gebildet die uns bzw, mich als Hunter ziemlich respektieren. 
Aber ich denke dass der Hunter ziemlich große Probleme im Mana hat.
Der DMG des Hunters alleine ist nicht gerade der Knüller aber im Verhältnis (pet + hunter) liege ich in allen Inis genau auf dem bereich in dem der dmgleader liegt. 
Jeder neuling der nen Hunter anfängt hat in den ersten inis immer probleme weil sein pet immer mal ein paar mobs anpullt, aber so lernt er daraus und kann sobald er es beherrscht zu einem der wichtigsten bestandteile einer 5er gruppe in inis sein.


----------



## KilJael (8. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Was bringt einem denn MNal des Jägers? als einziger Jäger in ner 5er Grp ist das Relativ nutzlos, da die Gruppe davon keinen Vorteil hat.



Also bevor ich umgeskillt hatte ham sich Schurken, Waris und auch sonst alles was mal im Nahkampf zu kloppen kann sich gefreut wie Schnitzel wenn ich das Mal gemacht hab weil ich die 5 Punkte einfach mal inverbessertes Mal geskillt hab. Zu Der Sache mit Frostfalle, ist es den die Schuld des Hunters wenn irgentein dämlicher Mage es nich gebacken bekommt den AOE raus zulassen und lieber fokusdmg zu machen? Nein! Auch das nen Hunter mit Multishot pullt hab ich selber nie erlebt und nie gemacht weil es einfach nur zu gefährlich ist wenn man am Ende 2 GRP's pullt statt nur einer. Und zum Wegwürfeln, ich muss zugeben es ist mir 1 mal passiert das ich nem dudu in hdw was weggewürfelt habe, das lag jedoch daran dasich zu dem Zeitpunkt 2 Tage gespielt habe und man mir einfach nur sagte Bew und Ausdauer brauchste, ansonsten hab ich sowas nie erlebt, im Gegenteil ich hab sogar gesehen wie Hunter in manchen Ini's für Items auf die sie Bedarf gehabt hätten einfach nur Gier gewürfelt haben obwohl er besser als ihr aktueller Bogen war, einfach nur um anderen Klassen die einen Bogen mal gebrauchen könnten auch eine Chance haben den zu bekommen. Das Problem ist einfach nur wie schon oft erwähnt das viel zu viele Knups Hunter spielen und dann solchen Blödsinn machen wie z.B. wo runter springen ohne vorher das Pet frei zugeben oder eben mit Multishot pullen, aber mein Gott das macht doch nicht jeder, genauso wie nicht jeder Vergelter Pala 0 dmg macht, ich mein ok ich hab vorher auch immer gesagt ''Was nen Pala als dd? Achlass den Platz frei lassen.'' Aber ich wurde damals eines besseren belehrt als er mit knapp 0,5% hinter mir war in bw und bk.


----------



## Bloodytears (8. Januar 2008)

ich persöhnlich verstehe auch nicht das es viele leute gibt die dieses klischee ernst nehmen bei uns in der gilde wenn ich mit bin machen alle späße darüber weils einfach funny is ich selber mache da mit als Jäger.

zu den themen kein schaden ...
Ein Jäger macht sehr wohl Schaden und sogar derbe, ok er ist kein Bomber wie stoffis, nur bringt bomben recht wenig wenn die stoffis nix aushalten und gleich aus den latschen kippen.  ich Persöhnlich bin immer Top1 in Kara von dmg und Gruul unter den Top 5  ist alles eine sache der Skillung.

zum them CC
es stimmt die Eisfalle is scheiße aber wenn man mit ihr umgehen kann , kann man mobs dementsprechen lange in der eisfalle halten, alles eine sache des Timings


und die Leute die denken Hunter sein VollHonks etc sollten man in den Spiegel schaun dan sehen sie wer die Vollhonks sind. 


Mfg. Hunter-Spieler

Rechtschreibfehler etc dürft ihr behalten und dienen rein zur belustigung der masse.


----------



## Heinzitaur (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde nicht, dass wir Jäger der Sündenbock für alles sind, und mir ist es bis jetzt auch nicht wirklich passiert, dass mir einer sowas vorgeworfen hätte...was ich allerdings schonmal gehört habe, und das traf mich dann schon arg in gewisser Weise war: "Ich muss echt sagen, mit so nem Jäger war ich bis jetz noch nicht unterwegs, das sind doch normal alles Idioten." 

Das hat mich dann schon nachdenklich gemacht...

Die Jäger bei uns in der Gilde sind allesamt echt nette Leute, und keiner von denen würde jemandem etwas wegwürfeln (gut meistens gehen wir mit gildeninternen Gruppen, aber mal im Ernst, Randomgruppen können ja vor allem in Heroinstanzen voll in die Hose gehen...), wenn ich doch mal in ner Zufallsgruppe bin würfel ich für das meiste überhaupt nicht mit, sobald ein anderer nur im Geringsten Need haben könnte (und wenn der Palatank die Healplatte ums Verrecken nicht braucht...ICH brauch se noch weniger...). Keine Ahnung warum andere Jäger soetwas angeblich machen...ich finde das echt schade, da dass das Bild der Klasse echt durch den Dreck zieht...auf Nethersturm hab ich aber noch nix davon mitbekommen.

Ich habe mit meinem Twink jetz allerdings auch schon ein paar üble Dinge erlebt mit Jägern (die kucken zu wie man mich Stoffi ummäht/ die klauen Questmobs weg ohne vorher zu fragen, ob ich den ja evtl auch brauchen könnte/Nahkampfjäger, die pullen wollen, in Instanzen...etcetc), allerdings im niederen Levelbereich. Im Endcontent haben wir desöfteren 2 Jäger in der Gruppe, und mir ist bis jetz nicht einer begegnet, der schlecht spielte (Dampfkammer mit 3 Jägern is übrigens ne Erfahrung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...klappte echt gut und der Heal meinte danach, das sei der entspannteste DK-Run gewesen, den sie jemals gehabt hätte).

Genauso hatte ich aber auch schon üble Erlebnisse mit anderen Klassen, das liegt aber NICHT an der Klasse...nein das liegt am Spieler...und nicht jeder spielt WoW schon ewig und kann und weiß alles (ich zum Beispiel muss ehrlich sagen, das mit dem Kiten is ne Kunst, die ich noch nicht wirklich beherrsche...dafür hab ich glaube ich nen guten Ruf, was die Eisfalle betrifft^^).

Und zu behaupten, Jäger sei einfach, ist nicht ganz richtig. Sicher es gibt ein Standardrezept, mit dem man echt so ziemlich alles meistern kann an Kämpfen, aber das gibts bei jeder anderen Klasse auch...das Standardrezept des Jägers ist eben das unspektakulärste...
Aber später in Heroinis, Kara etc...da hilft ein Standardrezept nicht mehr, da muss man sich blind mit den anderen verstehen, da muss man schnell reagieren können und seine eigenen Möglichkeiten genau kennen...bei der Bandbreite der Jägerfähigkeiten nicht gerade einfach (was hab ichs schon erlebt, dass Leute meinen, sie müssen meinen eingeschläferten Mob anhauen...einfach weil sie "Stich des Flügeldrachen" nicht mal kennen...).

Das Ende vom Lied: Ich spiele meinen Jäger gerne, mir ist es egal, was andere sagen, ich habe genug Zuspruch von Leuten bekommen, was meine Spielweise und mein Verhalten betrifft...und ich denke alle anderen Jäger sollten es genauso wie ich machen: falls ja mal einer blöd daherredet...reden lassen...


EDITH: 





> Was bringt denn Mal des Jägers?



Alleine sowas zeigt mir, dass sich Leute aufführen, die keine Ahnung haben: skillt man das Mal des Jägers im Treffsicherheitsbaum, so zählt der AP-Bonus auch für sämtliche Nahkampfangriffe. Desweiteren gibt es im Überlebensbaum einen Skill der sich "Schwäche aufdecken" nennt. Trifft der Jäger kritisch so bekommen alle Gruppenmember 7 Sekunden lang einen AP-Bonus von 25% des Betrags der Beweglichkeit des Jägers...und mit einer Critrate von ca 30%, die dann auch noch durch den Skill "Meister der Taktik" bei einem kritischen Treffer um weitere 10% erhöht wird, hilft man so ziemlich jedem Melee in nem Kampf, der länger dauert, da zum Beispiel bei mir "Schwäche aufdecken" und "Meister der Taktik" ein Dauerzustand sind...was quasi bedeutet, die Gruppe hat den kompletten Kampf über AP-Bonus...mit Buffs von anderen Klassen steigt so der Gesamtschaden der Gruppe (und DER zählt nämlich...der Boss muss liegen scheißegal wie...meine Fresse immer dieses blöde Dmg-Gelaber) in einen überaus hohen Bereich. Ich habe die Daten nicht im Kopf kann aber gerne mal nachtragen wieviel APbonus ich der Gruppe so gebe (und btw..."Schwäche aufdecken" gilt für ALLE Angriffe, also freut euch Mages und Hexer, dass ich euch noch mehr DMG machen lasse xD).


----------



## meckermize (8. Januar 2008)

Lulapi schrieb:


> Servus an alle.
> 
> Erstmal fettes Lob an Jembon.
> 
> ...





Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab auch ein Draenei Jägerchen .....
Und kenne das mit dem "omg..lieber pala als dd usw" auch -.-
Bei uns besteht leider auch der halbe Server aus Hunterchen.
Ist eben ne easy klasse und wird daher oft von nem Anfänger gewählt.
Aber ich steh wie Lulapi zu meinem hunter und denk nicht das ich ihn schlecht spiel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das wars erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Violation (8. Januar 2008)

Ai ai ai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr schöne Diskussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hatte früher mal nen Krieger auf 70... naja habe dann Pause gemacht und nun mit nem Hunter neu angefangen, wo mir eine solche Diskussion ja genau recht kommt.

Zum Endgame Kontent kann ich nur aus Kriegerzeiten was sagen, und da fand ich das ein Hunter schon echt hilfreich war, da er aus bereits genannten Gründen die Gruppe doch echt gut unterstützen konnte. 

Wie es sich anfüllt in Raids selbst einen Hunter inkl. Pet zu führen kann ich noch nicht sagen, freue mich aber auf die Erfahrung und werde mir einige Sachen die ich hier gelesen habe zu Herzen nehmen. 

Desweiteren gefällt mir der Thread sehr gut da er jedem Hunter die Möglichkeit gibt ein paar Argumente zu finden, warum gerade er in einer Grp. nicht fehlen sollte. Weiter so!


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

Ja ganz toll, nur sidn nun mal die wenigsten jäger suvival geskillt, und verbessertes mal des jägers ist ja wohl in 5er grps meist sinnlos, da man kaum andere DDler dabei hat, es sind ja doch meist manaklassen, und dshalb nehmen die leute lieber nen Mage, denn von seinem Buff profitieren ALLE(außer dem krieger), und nicht nur die Melee´s.
Es geht nciht darum, ob der Jäger nutzlos ist, sodnern wie nützlich ist er im vergleich zu anderen Klassen, und da steht er eben hinten an, weil viele nicht mit Ihm zusammenspielen können, meine Eisfalle holt immer wer raus, weil er eben meinen muss drauf zu hauen oder nen AE abzulassen, genau solche dachen sind es doch, warum man oft lieber nen Mage mitnimmt, weil der bessere Möglichkeiten hat (ohne sie Skillen zu müssen) seinen Mist und den der Gruppenmitglieder auszubügeln.
Der Hunter hat das Problem, daß seine Rolle stark Skillabhängig ist, Mages, Hexer, Schamanen bringen Ihren Support immer in nahezu unveränderten Effekt mit,  egal wie sie Skillen.
Resultat: lieber nen Mage suchen als nen Hunter, der hat was er hat, egal wie geskillt, udn die meisten haben was von seinen Buffs, Hunter geht am Besten in gruppen mit schurken Warris und Verstärkerschamis ab, nur ist das seltener die Besetzung, was echt Schade ist.
Ich habe deswegen auch das Mal des jägers nicht verbessert (ok ich geh auch nicht raiden, höchstens mal heroics), da die chance den Buff der dadurch kommt auszunutzen einfach zu gering ist.
Im Raid ist das anders, da Stopfste eben die Melees mit dem Hunter in ne Grp und Gut isses.
Das wichtigste für dne Hunter ist es eben Ehrfahrung zu haben, man muss Situationen vorher einschätzen können, vor allem wenn man mehre Gegner hat, da man wissen muss, ob man sein Totstellen als Aggroreset nutzt oder um sich vorm Tod zu retten, wenn man sich verschätzt und eben Aggro resetet, es dann aber zu hart wird, geht man down und Ruhe ist.
Ich sehs an meiner Freundin, sie Spielt auch Jäger und kann eben Situatioenn noch nicht Richtig einschätzen, wodurch es einfach oft schief geht, und ich mich dann wunder wieso sies versemmelt hat.
Man hat als Hunter eben viel zu tun, da man viele Skills hat, die zur Richtigen Zeit kommen müssen, da sie CD haben, als Hexer (Twink ich gerade udn ist 56) ists da weitaus einfach, selbst bei 4 Mobs Dotet man einfahc alles, Schreckensgeheul udn alle falen um wie die Fliegen, einfach wenig was man beachten muss, außer daß man jeden mal antankt mit dem Pet.


----------



## Nomadenseele (8. Januar 2008)

Ich nehme auch nicht gerne Jäger mit - genauer gesagt: Wenn ich eine Klasse hasse. sind es Jäger.  Mein Schurke ist bei HDZ schon ehrfürchtig und hat wegen den blöden Jägern das Stundenglas immer noch nicht. Ich habe auch schon Jäger im Schurken - D3 rumlaufen sehen. Solange diese Klasse alles brauchen kann, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nehme ich keinen Jäger mit - selbst schuld, wenn keiner sie mitnimmt.


----------



## elricii (8. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
> 
> aber er ist und bleibt eine soloplayklasse..



Du irrst dich gewaltig.

Vielleicht macht der Mage mehr schaden, so lange er keine Aggro hat und Heal  bekommt. Aber:
Ein Mage kann nur einen im CC halten (Sheep) udn vielleicht kurzfristig alle mal wegfrieren.

Als Hunter kann ich (gleichzeitig): 

1. Eisfalle
2. Kiten (verlangsamen und rumziehen), bei entsprechender Skillung und Übung geht das
3. Und Pet drauf  und Heal dazu. 
(normale inis) 


Das ist viel Arbeit, aber eine Ein-Mann-Armee die locker mitspielen kann und die darüber entscheidet ob die gruppe lebt oder nicht.+


Soloplayklasse ? Die beste raidleiterklasse, es ist nicht imemr die schuld eines einzelnen wenn Gruppen / Raids nicht positiv auf jemanden reagieren, sondern vielleicht auch der Ausdruck von Gruppenzwang und bullyhaften verhalten einfach auf die zu schimpfen auf die alle schimpfen .. vergiss sie. 

@Nomadenseele: Wenn du das spiel wegen dem loot spielst probier doch al das mmog ebay.de da gibbet viel zu looten. Vielleicht findest du was unter dem Suchwort: Schurkenego. 


@Heinzitaur: ..meine Fresse immer dieses blöde Dmg-Gelaber. Jep, als Raidleiter isses mir in Kara noch nie passiert das der schaden gefehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung aber Maul aufreissen, am besten sind die lila-Kühe, random geladen die es nach dem zweiten Mob gleich mal besser wissen aber weder Zeichen machen wollen noch im ts sind. Gerade solche Leute kicke ich inzwischen mitten in der ini aus der grp und suche ersatz und zwar gleich n ach der ersten erfolglosen verwarnung. 

Ich find hunter is der support von hinten, in 10er wichtig im 5er fast imba. Wenn sich einige wegen dem loot beschweren: Es ist auch andersrum: Auch schurken wollen sachen die für den hunter taugen, da sind die schamis und druiden. Und wenn ich das scheiss Stundenglas sehe: Kannst gift drauf nehmen das ich need drücke. Ein viertes mal passe ich nicht. Schon allein weil ich mehr Schurkenheulthreads lesen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 G*


----------



## Sanul (8. Januar 2008)

Nett, sehr Nett

Ich denke das Prob, das die meißten hier haben ist, dass die selber wenn überhaupt 'nen Hunter als zweit oder dritt Char spielen. Der schlechte Ruf kommt davon, das viele sich totstellen und der Healer dann die Agro hat. Zum Thema NEED OF ALL, das sehe ich ein bissel anders, was ist denn für einen Hunter wichtig?? Ich meine ihr müsst es auch mal aus der Sicht sehen, es sind viele Huntertypischen Items einfach nur müll, von den Stats her und im Highend bereich, kommt es nicht mehr uaf Rüssi sondern den Schaden an. Wenn ein Ledergürtel bessere Stats hat, als ein schwere Rüstung dann nimmt man den Leder, wenn ihn ein Schurke nicht braucht. 

Viele Fehler sind auch durch den damaliegen mindestabstand für Schwerpunktwaffe Fernkampf gekommen, also 8 Meter, dadurch wurde oft auch geaddet, gibt es ja nun nicht mehr, oder es wurde vergessen das Pet auf passiv zu stellen oder einzupacken und es hat die halbe instanz gezogen. Den Jäger aber als reine Schadensklasse zu sehen ist auch verkehrt, Hunter sind in meinen Augen weder reine DD's noch reine Supporter, wer den Hunter spielen kann, ist für jede Gruppe und auch für jeden Raid eine große Bereicherung, man kann leider immer nur eine bestimmte anzahl von Membern mitnhemen.

Fazit: Es gibt immer Spieler, die können ihre Klasse spielen und es gibt immer Spieler die können es nicht. Und das ist leider bei jeder Klasse so.


----------



## Árlok (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe die ganzen commis vorher nich gelesen aber ich hab nen hunter auf lvl 50 und im raid mach ich mit dem auf 50 mehr dmg als jeder mage oder schurke auf meinem lvl das liegt vllt auch an der skillung weil man als bm hunter eher weniger die raidvorteile ausnutzt aber meiner meinung nach ist der jäger eine klasse die einen viel zu schlechten ruf hat wobei man auch sagen muss das es einige hunter giebt die nix anderes machen auser autoshot und need würfeln aber das ist eben nicht immer so


----------



## MADoxxsieben (8. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze so, dass der Jäger zu beginn eine einfach zu spielende Klasse ist.
im späteren Verlauf dreht das dann aber so richtig auf da zu dieser Zeite viele wichtige faktoren eine Rolle Spielen. Z.b. Wie oft zieh ich jemand in die Eisfalle, habe ich den richtigen Aspekt, Aggromanagment, wie gehe ich mit dem Pet um etc. Alles wichtige Faktoren die den Jäger später zu einem komplizierten char machen. 
Ich finde aber das das ganz einfach wie mit jedem Char ist: Wer seinen char beherscht und gut Spielt hat auch Erflog. Und ein gut Equipter Hunter macht auch nen guten Dmg output. Meine Crits von gezielter Schuss liegen zur Zeit bei 2800-3600 standards und Arkane bei 1000-2000 plus mein Pet das auch nochmal mit 380 Critet.
Zum Thema Pet kann ich nur sagen das nicht nur der Jäger nen Begleiter hat (siehe hexer) ich verstehe ja viele die sagen "Wipe Gefahr Pet" was ich aber echt schade finde weil es die Jäger ausgrenzt die mit den Begleiterfunktionen umgehen können. Wer ne gute Gilde hat und/oder  in den Ini´s keine Probleme macht brauch sich da mal keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Nomadenseele (8. Januar 2008)

@*elricii*: Beleidigst du grundsätzlich alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items. Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.


----------



## Shadowsurfer (8. Januar 2008)

Als erstes in einer Ini - Pet Knurren aus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ist es echt so wie schon häufig erwähnt, wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann ist der jäger auch sehr raid dienlich. Beispiel Gruul -Gicherer (wird der so geschrieben?) wird von 2 Jägern und einem Heiler gemacht!

Ablenkender Schuss, wird gerne in Inis verwendet.  Mechanar mit Jäger und Magier, klasse Kombination Eisfalle und Sheep, was will man mehr.

Über DMG muss man nicht reden, bin oft genug über den anderen Klassen.

Und ich höre auch immer öfter im Raid, wenn Mob mal aus der Falle kommt vom Raidleiter: Welcher Hexer hat die Eisfalle mit seinen Dots geöffnet??

Also - Hexer sind an allem Schuld!
Ach ja, scheiß Heal = Wipe!
Wieso hält der Tank keine Aggro?
Wieso klaut der Schurke dem Tank die Aggro?
usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Shadowsurfer (8. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> @*elricii*: Beleidigst du grundsätzlich alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items. Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.




Wieso braucht ein Priester das Stundenglas?? interessant, wer hier wegwürfelt!
Hexer sind auch Farmklassen!
Warum soll ich einen Prister mitnehmen, wenn ein Pala Platte hat?


----------



## Dalmus (8. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items.


Und nun erkläre mir, warum ich statt eines Jägers lieber einen Schurken mitnehmen sollte?
CC? Nachsappen is nicht, aber ein Ziel mehmals in eine Eisfalle packen geht.
Und das Stundenglas können halt beide brauchen. Nehme ich deswegen wenn ich meinen Jäger spiele keinen Schurken mit? Nachher macht der Depp need auf mein Hunteritem. Oo
Wo Elricii Recht hat, hat er nunmal Recht. Das Problem ist eher Dein Schurkenego.
Als Magier muß ich halt auch mit Hexern und Shadows um meine Items würfeln.
Als Priester das gleiche mit allen anderen Heiler-Items.
Und Du willst exclusiv alle Meleeitems für Deinen Schurken? Is klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nomadenseele schrieb:


> Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.


Und der Schurke ist keine Farmklasse? Is ja interessant. Frag mal Holys oder Defftanks, die lachen Dich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (8. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> Beleidigst du grundsätzlich alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items. Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.



Was schreibst du da für nen Bullsh.. !?

Fakt ist das nicht jeder Jäger auf alles bedarf macht (bei mir und in meiner Gilde ist das so).

Fakt ist auch ja der Jäger kann mit vielen dingen was anfangen aber ein guter Spieler nimmt nur das was zu ihm 
und seiner Skillung passt bzw. gibt denen den vorrang die es auf jedenfall mehr gebrauchen können.

Fakt ist auch das der Jäger kein reiner Farmchar ist (auch wenn er sich dafür gut eignet).

Regst dich über andere auf das sie Rumflamen aber  selber die klappe ganz weit aufmachen und die 
Jäger auf´s letzte degradieren... Sowas find ich echt schei... von dir.


----------



## Heinzitaur (8. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch nicht gerne Jäger mit - genauer gesagt: Wenn ich eine Klasse hasse. sind es Jäger.  Mein Schurke ist bei HDZ schon ehrfürchtig und hat wegen den blöden Jägern das Stundenglas immer noch nicht. Ich habe auch schon Jäger im Schurken - D3 rumlaufen sehen. Solange diese Klasse alles brauchen kann, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nehme ich keinen Jäger mit - selbst schuld, wenn keiner sie mitnimmt.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du spielst...ich wills auch garnicht wissen, wenn du vom Jäger an sich so ne Meinung hast...und ganz ehrlich Jäger im Schurken D3...hab ich überhaupt noch nie gesehen, weils doch auch net wirklich sinnvoll ist oder?!




elricii schrieb:


> @Heinzitaur: ..meine Fresse immer dieses blöde Dmg-Gelaber. Jep, als Raidleiter isses mir in Kara noch nie passiert das der schaden gefehlt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, was du mir sagen willst...ich spreche mit dem Begriff "DMG-Gelaber" von dem Bedürfnis vieler, doch Platz 1 im Dmgmeter zu sein...wer glaubt, das sei die Hauptsache irrt sich meiner Meinung nach gewaltig, der GESAMTschaden ist wichtig. Und ich glaube nicht, dass du zufrieden wärst, wenn du einen dabei hättest, der zusammen genauso viel DMG macht wie der Rest (is jetz mal sehr krass dargestellt, aber evtl verstehst du mich ja dann...deine Ausdrucksweise andern gegenüber is ja auch sehr..."salopp"). Der DMG muss gleichbleibend hoch und konstant sein, net einer bläst alles raus und die andern schauen zu. Es zählt die Ausgeglichenheit der Truppe.

Und zum Thema mit den Lila-Kühen: sag mal habe ich was falsch verstanden oder bist du Raidleiter in Kara...wow herzlichen Glückwunsch...aber wieso beschwerst du dich dann darüber, dass manche keine Zeichen machen wollen und machst sie nicht einfach *SELBST*??? Oder biste so ein Raidleiter der nix auf die Reihe bekommt und andere machen lässt...wenns nicht klappt dann aber losbölvert?...naja no further comment...



Nomadenseele schrieb:


> @*elricii*: Beleidigst du grundsätzlich alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items. Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.



Scheiße hast du schon die Patchnotes gelesen? Eisfalle fängt mehrere Gegner ein O_o...omfg...jetz kann ein Jäger noch bequemer farmen...uiuiui jetz solltest du dir überlegen, mit WoW aufzuhören...
Und die Aussage, Jäger sollen aus Inis draußenbleiben und/oder ganz weggepatcht werden, zeugt nur von totaler Ignoranz...also wenn du im RL auch so drauf bist dann fällt mir nix mehr ein...
Ach ja und bezüglich des Würfelns...sag ich nur selber schuld, sprecht das doch vorher vernünftig ab, wie normale Leute...und wenn ihr auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt: such dir halt doch nen anderen DD...


----------



## Shaman rulez (8. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> genau wie die schurken..
> aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
> ...



schurken, furor-krieger und verstärker schamanen haben das größte schadens-potential, wenn die gruppe stimmt (feral, geskillte ap buffs, sv-jäger, geskilltes mal des jägers), da hält kein wl oder magier mit, egal was er tut, wenn grad nicht gebombt wird. gute jäger sollten eigentlich kein problem haben mit nem schattenpriester mitzuhalten (also direkt nach den nahkämpfern), wenn es nur ein target gibt.

5er instanzen und karazhan sollte man nicht als maßstab nehmen. ein feuer-destro, ein feuermage und ele schamane buffen sich gegenseitig so stark in ner 5er grp, dass ein melee bei gleichwertigem equip keine chance hat mitzuhalten.

edit: und von wegen dmg gelaber: was ist sonst das ziel eines dd's außer auf platz 1 zu kommen? wenn man einen dd mitnimmt, der das ziel hat auf platz 15 zu kommen, sollte man lieber noch nen heiler einstecken.


----------



## Mephist (8. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Also wir nehmen generell in 5-Mann inis keine hunter mit.
Sie machen dmg wie ein Supporter ohne den Support mitzubringen. So ist es wenigstens in 90% der fälle bei uns, deswegen garnicht erst mitnehmen und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh eh net wie man die Klasse anfangen kann ^^


----------



## elricii (8. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> @*elricii*: Beleidigst du grundsätzlich alle, die nicht deiner Meinung sind? Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass Jäger alles brauchen können. Warum soll ich Kokurrrenz mit in eine Ini nehmen, ob Sheep oder Eisfalle kommt letztendlich auf ein raus - nur würfelt ein Mage weder aufs Stundenglas noch andere interessante Items. Jäger ist ein Farmklasse, also sollen sie bitte aus Inis draussen bleiben - schlimm genung, dass sie den anderen alles wegfarmen. Man merkt schon: Hätte ich einen Wunsch für nen Patch frei würden alle Jäger verschwinden.




Ich glaube nicht das des eine Beleidigung war, ich  hab dich nur provoziert und mich über dich lustig gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darwen1 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich selber spiele Hunter mit epic/rar eq und muss sagen wenn ich raide bin ich zwar meist unter Magiern aber meist nur um 5-10% und im pvp bin ich zumindest in 80% der bg's erster in der Kill-Liste( mimimi hunter schnappen kills weg) und erster in der Schadensliste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ich habe noch nie jemanden was weggewürfelt. Auf das Risiko mich zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen denke ich, dass solche die eine Anti-hunter einstellung haben auch neidisch auf ihn sind. (habs erlebt dass so jemand nach ner diskussion mit mir auf nen hunter-twink umgellogt ist)

MfG Darwen


----------



## Gias (8. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und nun erkläre mir, warum ich statt eines Jägers lieber einen Schurken mitnehmen sollte?
> CC? Nachsappen is nicht, aber ein Ziel mehmals in eine Eisfalle packen geht.
> Und das Stundenglas können halt beide brauchen. Nehme ich deswegen wenn ich meinen Jäger spiele keinen Schurken mit? Nachher macht der Depp need auf mein Hunteritem. Oo
> Wo Elricii Recht hat, hat er nunmal Recht. Das Problem ist eher Dein Schurkenego.
> ...



nachsappen geht nicht, stimmt aber schurken können immer noch blenden
btw ich mach kein need auf schwere rüstungsitems und dafür erwarte ich auch
das kein jäger kein need auf leder hat -teile schon mit feral druiden
gleiches bei waffen - schusswaffen an euch, einhandwaffen zuerst an krieger / schurken /schamies
wuerfeln ja auch keine schusswaffen weg nur weils bischen bessere stats hat



> Und der Schurke ist keine Farmklasse? Is ja interessant. Frag mal Holys oder Defftanks, die lachen Dich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja klar vergleich eine unpassende skillung mit ner farmskillung 

warum vergleichst du nicht mal shadow priest oder furry krieger mit shadowstep schurken?
da sieht nämlich der schurke hinsichtlich farm-geschwindigkeit alt aus


----------



## elricii (8. Januar 2008)

@heinztaur: mitm damage simma einer meinung, das war dann falsch verstanden. 

@heinz: na wenn so ne random geladenen lila kuh kommt, und viiiiel weis, dann bekommt er die krone und kann selber ansagen wies geht. Meist sinds irgendwlche Damageklassen die gewohnt sind hinten zu stehen und draufzuholzen bis das der Balken beim Omen rechts rausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenns dann drum geht verantwortung zu übernehmen und eine grp mit 2 offensichtlich nicht so erfahrenen Spielern durchs Schattenlaby zu führen, dann setzs aus und es wird auf 1337-giev epix, need Stundenglas geschalten. Das erkennt man an so Texten wie: Jo mit meiner Gilde gehen wir hier in 45 Minuten durch, gefolgt von einem "Need mana" nach der ersten 5er Trashgrp (während er steht).... etc. pp. Da is mir ein Multishoot hunter mit Pet auf Aggro viel lieber als nen (weiterer) Klugscheisser in der Gruppe der nur sein Ego auf Kosten anderer, vielleicht nicht so erfahrener Speiler aufbessern will. 
Es ist was ganz anderes mitzugehen oder vorne wegzulaufen und Zeichen zu machen.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Januar 2008)

Mephist schrieb:


> Also wir nehmen generell in 5-Mann inis keine hunter mit.
> Sie machen dmg wie ein Supporter ohne den Support mitzubringen. So ist es wenigstens in 90% der fälle bei uns, deswegen garnicht erst mitnehmen und gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du siehst den logischen Bruch?
Du könntest auch schreiben "in 30% der Fälle" oder "in 50% der Fälle" oder gar "in 100%" der Fälle".
Denn xx% von 0 ist immer 0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr generell nie Hunter mitnehmt, dann _kann_ kein Hunter bei euch Schaden machen und es ist auch kein Wunder, wenn ihr keinen Hunter-Support habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen hab ich oft schon erlebt, daß Leute ihr Damagemeter falsch konfigurieren und den Schaden des Pets einzeln aufführen statt diesen dem Hunter zurechnen zu lassen. Ändere mal die Konfiguration und geh mal in eine Randomgruppe mit einem Hunter und laß Dich überaschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Gias schrieb:


> nachsappen geht nicht, stimmt aber schurken können immer noch blenden


Joa, für wenige Sekunden. 10, gell?


Gias schrieb:


> btw ich mach kein need auf schwere rüstungsitems und dafür erwarte ich auch
> das kein jäger kein need auf leder hat -teile schon mit feral druiden


Und alles was Heilungs-Stats hat und aus Stoff ist, ist automatisch ein Priester-Item. Jau jau, schön wär's.


Gias schrieb:


> gleiches bei waffen - schusswaffen an euch, einhandwaffen zuerst an krieger / schurken /schamies
> wuerfeln ja auch keine schusswaffen weg nur weils bischen bessere stats hat


Zumindest hier sind wir dann auf einem Nenner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gias schrieb:


> ja klar vergleich eine unpassende skillung mit ner farmskillung


Ändert nix an der Aussage. Ein Schurke kann genausogut farmen wie ein Jäger. Auf einem PvP-Server imho sogar noch besser.
Der Jäger hat bei einigen Mobs Vorteile beim farmen, der Schurke dafür bei anderen Mobs.
Als Schurke den Jäger zu einer "Farmklasse" degradieren zu wollen (argumentativ) und das als Begründung zu nehmen, daß der Jäger in Inis nix zu suchen hätte (wo er viel mehr CC zu bieten hat als ein Schurke)... das ist wenn wir mal ehrlich sind... einfach lachhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (8. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun seit letztem April WoW. Ich kam auf den Geschmack, weil einige meiner Kollegen schon lange WoW zockten und immer mehr damit begonnen haben. Ich wollte also auch mal schauen, was man da so verpasst, habe mir einen Gästeaccount gemacht und danach sofort angefangen.
> 
> Mit einem Jäger.
> 
> ...


Also ich Spiele auch ein Hunter Level 64 zwar noch aber Gewisse Probleme habe wie du sie beschreibst hatte ichdurchaus schon, allerdings muß ich sagen das ebenso Probleme mit meinem Horden Krieger hatte eine ganze Zeitlang da wurden duie Druiden lieber als Tank eingesetzt (BC TIME) das Nervte mich dann schon sehr. Grundsätzlich kann ich aber nur sagen das es mir schon im laufe meines WoW daseins passiert ist das ich sagen kann es kommt nicht auf die Klasse an sondern auf den Menschen der vor dem Rechner sitzt und seinen Char Spielt wenn es einer ist der alles Loote was bekommen kann weil er sichsagt ist ne Random Group also schei... was drauf . Ist es egal ob Hexer,Magier oder eben Hunter. Hatte alle Klassen schon dabei so so ne Marke von Spieler mit in der  Groupe ist.


----------



## elricii (8. Januar 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Also ich Spiele auch ein Hunter Level 64 zwar noch aber Gewisse Probleme habe wie du sie beschreibst hatte ichdurchaus schon, allerdings muß ich sagen das ebenso Probleme mit meinem Horden Krieger hatte eine ganze Zeitlang da wurden duie Druiden lieber als Tank eingesetzt (BC TIME) das Nervte mich dann schon sehr. Grundsätzlich kann ich aber nur sagen das es mir schon im laufe meines WoW daseins passiert ist das ich sagen kann es kommt nicht auf die Klasse an sondern auf den Menschen der vor dem Rechner sitzt und seinen Char Spielt wenn es einer ist der alles Loote was bekommen kann weil er sichsagt ist ne Random Group also schei... was drauf . Ist es egal ob Hexer,Magier oder eben Hunter. Hatte alle Klassen schon dabei so so ne Marke von Spieler mit in der  Groupe ist.



Es gibt einen Punkt im Spiel, wo es wichtig wird wie beliebt oder unbeliebt man auffm Server is. Wenn man ein ichlootealles Mensch is wird man schwer mal auf einen Würfelrun nach ssc mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer F**** will muß freundlich sein.


----------



## unforgotten (8. Januar 2008)

Mein Main ist nun mal auch ein Draenai-Jäger und ich kann dazu nur sagen das es immer nur auf die Fähigkeiten des Spielers ankommt wie leicht,nützlich oder dämlich ne klasse ist.

Wenn ich meinen Jäger spiele schieb ich nen hals wegen den hexern und ihrem gefeare... spiele ich den hexer hasse ich das pet das mir ständig am Gildenwams hängt.. spiele ich den schurken hasse ich magier die mich mal wieder in eis gepackt haben.. usw..usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach ist der Jäger nur dann wenn man mit Pet und den eigenen Fähigkeiten gut umgehen kann .. dazu braucht man viel übung .. das gilt aber auch für alle anderen klassen ... meinem hexer oder schattenpriester nimmt auch keiner so schnell die butter vom brot .... hab jede klasse zumindest angespielt und kenne die stärken und schwächen - gehört auch zur "Jägerausbildung"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: der Jäger ist nicht besser oder schlechter wie jede andere Klasse
         wer jammert soll die klasse erstmal selbst spielen 
         wer auf jäger verzichtet ist selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _, besonderst im BG kann 
         ein guter Jäger eine Flagge recht gut alleine bewachen (wenn nicht gerade 4 auf einmal angreifen) 
         und mein Pet hat schon oft einem gruppenmitglied beiseite gestanden und somit
         den tot erspart oder ein anderes pet abgelenkt _


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Januar 2008)

also ich glaub meine grp hat sich über meinen kleinen hunter im bollwerk gefreut. durfte gleich immer 2 mobs im cc halten und war trotz des kleinsten levels erster im dmg. damit hab ich hoffentlich den ruf bei zumindest vier leuten ein wenig verbessert.... aber wie war das mit ruf:

"Reputation takes a lifetime to build, and a second to destroy."
- Captain Shakespear

bm ftw^^ shami > all xD


----------



## Shadow Runner (8. Januar 2008)

Jäger machen editkeinen) Schaden und das Pet ist machmal verbuggt. (Ich erinnere mich ungern an meinen glaube 3. Kararun als plötzlich ohne jedlichen Gurnd das Pet in die nächste mob-Gruppe gezischt ist... Wipe. btw war auf "passiv" gestellt)
Als Jäger würde ich dir dringend raten PVP zu machen... Der letzte Patch war meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Wenn der Jäger erst mal rot wird dann ist eh schon vorbei als Schurke oder Magier. Stunnen geht nicht und einfrieren erst Recht nicht.


----------



## DaMosha (8. Januar 2008)

1. Dmgmeter sind zu 890% ungenau und falsch, wenn im Raid der Hunter nr1 ist kann man davon ausgehen, dass es net richtig geht^^
2. Die angebrachten Gründe von die sind gemischt, mal PvP mal PvE, wenn ich in ne Instanz gehe is mir egal wie toll jemand im PvP ist.
3. Ich habe nichts gegen Jäger im allgemeinen, doch haben viele ihre Klasse verfehlt und wollen zB die 2h Axt vom Prinz haben - herrlich.
4. Wie in 3tens erwähnt trifft es nicht Jäger im allgemeinen sondern spezielle Jäger, zb welche die vor BC keien Rotation gespielt haben und das Schlägermal wollten, obwohl sie die Avarmbrust haben usw.
5. Hunter ist für die Gruppe eher weniger sinnvoll, das Mal des Hunters gilt nur für rangeklassen (also andere Jäger^^), das Pet zieht bei den meisten von jedem aggro außer von dem angebrachten mob, die Aura bringt läppische 150 (?) atp auf lvl 70, die aspekte sind vernachlässigbar gering, besonders der speedbuff, lol nachm wipe schneller rennen???
6. Wie schon erwähnt gehe ich mit Hunter auch in Inis, aber ich kenne viele Jäger, die vllt net mehr jung sind, aber scheinba geistig im Alter vor den weiterführenden Schulen steckengeblieben sind.


----------



## SiliTheMage (8. Januar 2008)

@ Threadersteller : vllt hat derjenige der gesagt hat lieber holypala schlechte erfahrungen mit jäger gemacht oder whatever. tatsache ist der jäger macht gut dmg WENN man ihn spielen kann du wirst in 25 raids niemals  einen warlock oder mage überhohlen aber  du kannst da aufjedenfall mithalten wenn du weist wie du zu spielen hast. und das mit alle needen musste ich auch schon die erfahrung machen das dies manchmal so ist da ich magier bin interessiert mich das aber nicht weiter ^^ und pvp kann ein BM hunter gut abgehn.




Und @ DamoSha l2p man sieht das du keine ahnung hast zu punkt 5. von dir kein hunter geht mit MM skillung in raids da die aura wirklich kacke ist sondern ein richtiger hunter geht als BM oder Survivor in Raids 1. mehr dmg 2. du buffst deine grps sehr extrem denn als BM hunter raidet man mit pet und wenn man knurren ausstelt wird dieses niemals aggro ziehn und bei jedme crit zu 90% der fall deiner grp einen buff geben wo jeder mehr dmg macht und eine grp bestehen aus 3 mages Bm hunter und Shadowpriest kann das enorm buffen. die grp kann auch anderst zusammengestellt sein aufjedenfall ist der buff geil.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (8. Januar 2008)

Shadow schrieb:


> Jäger machen editkeinen) Schaden und das Pet ist machmal verbuggt. (Ich erinnere mich ungern an meinen glaube 3. Kararun als plötzlich ohne jedlichen Gurnd das Pet in die nächste mob-Gruppe gezischt ist... Wipe. btw war auf "passiv" gestellt)



Jäger machen keinen Schaden !? Ich weiß nicht mit welchen Jägern unterweg´s 
warst aber ich steh mit meinem Jäger immer nur ganz knapp hinter unserm Mage, 
und der macht ordentlich schaden. Die sache mitm pet kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen.
Wenn das Pet auf passiv gestellt ist macht es bei mir so lang nix bis ich es losschicke,
mich verklicker, Falsch auf knurren drück oder sonst irgendwas was ich aber dann 
schon selber verschulde. Das das Pet wahrlos auf gegner geht bei Passiver einstellung
hab ich noch nie erlebt, ich bin selber auf BM und hab mein Pet immer im Auge.
Meiner Meinung nach hat der Jäger das nur als Ausrede benutzt.


----------



## Heinzitaur (8. Januar 2008)

elricii schrieb:


> @heinztaur: mitm damage simma einer meinung, das war dann falsch verstanden.
> 
> @heinz: na wenn so ne random geladenen lila kuh kommt, und viiiiel weis, dann bekommt er die krone und kann selber ansagen wies geht. Meist sinds irgendwlche Damageklassen die gewohnt sind hinten zu stehen und draufzuholzen bis das der Balken beim Omen rechts rausfällt
> 
> ...



Punkt 1: Ok hab ich falsch verstanden, sorry mein Fehler.

Punkt 2: Ich gehe eher selten mit Randomgruppen irgendwo rein, mir ist da die Gefahr zu groß, dass solche von dir geschilderten Dinge passieren...und sowas nervt ohne Ende...wenn man ne gute Gilde hat, sollte man aber auch ne Gruppe finden können und, da man ja öfter zusammenspielt, sollten solche Probleme nicht auftauchen.
Und das mit dem Klugscheißer sehe ich auch genauso in einer Gruppe sollten es einzelne unterlassen, den großen Macker raushängen zu lassen, weil das meistens nicht lange gut geht (Leave, Abbruch mitten in der Instanz und solche dummen Sachen...).
Und mit dem Zeichen setzen oder mitlaufen muss ich dir auch rechtgeben, habe beides schon gemacht und das sind echt Welten, weil du halt beim Mitlaufen nicht so große Verantwortung für die andern hast (ich glaube so ziemlich jeder hat am Anfang mal ein Zeichen falsch gesetzt und dann brannte die Hütte^^).




> edit: und von wegen dmg gelaber: was ist sonst das ziel eines dd's außer auf platz 1 zu kommen? wenn man einen dd mitnimmt, der das ziel hat auf platz 15 zu kommen, sollte man lieber noch nen heiler einstecken.



Ist es denn so schwer zu begreifen, was ich sagen will...sicherlich sollte es das Ziel eines DDs sein so viel Schaden wie möglich auszuteilen...aber wenn im DMG- Meter drei, vier oder 13 Leute vor mir sind, aber der Boss trotzdem liegt, frägt doch kein Mensch danach, wer oder was den jetz mehr gekillt hat...WoW ist, besonders in Raids und Instanzen, ein Spiel dass von der Gruppendynamik lebt...alle geben ihr bestes und wenn man dadurch etwas erreicht, dann ist das doch ne tolle Sache. Scheißegal wer den meisten Schaden rausknallen kann oder wer eben nicht.


----------



## Hipora (8. Januar 2008)

Hi ich finde es schon bischen komisch das ihr bei der DMG diskusion außer acht lasst so als ob der keinen DMG macht also ich kenn das fast nur so das der schurke ganz weit oben in der DMG steht das muss man sagen vll auch mal ein Mage oder Warlock und ganz selten auch mla ein Hunter aber wie gesagt es gibt bessere klassen für als nen Hunter und die DMG schiene zu fahren ich spiele selber eine Rouge aber ich habe auch nen Hunter Twink macht zwar spaß aber ich spiele lieber nen Druiden macht mehr fun und auch mehr DMG ich persöhnlich habe nix gegen Hunter außder das manche sind nicht viele aber kommt vor das man einen trifft der vollkommen nutz los ist aber das gibts bei anderen klassen auch und das immer nur bzw. sehr oft "Kiddies" Nachtelfen zocken finde ich auch doff den das ist nicht unbeding wahr da die nachtelfen schon ihre vorteile haben wie z.b. stealth und Agy. bonus ^^ ist halt ein nettes völkchen ^^ unf das mit dem weg needen finde ich zwar lustig aber das íst auch nur ein gerücht ^^ genaus so wie palas keine DMG machen (es sein den sie sind schutz dann ist es wahr ^^) ein vergelter kann schon gut aus teilen aber ein Off warrior macht mehr DMG ist halt so aber es haben halt alle klassen ihre vor- und nachteile und es gibt doch immer was zu meckern ist doch so ^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (8. Januar 2008)

Ja das kenne ich. In meiner alten Gilde wurd ich in Kara auch schonmal angeflüstert weil ich im DMG Meter auf Platz 5 war. Aber von wegen ich mache wenig Schaden....was die beim Jäger fast alle nicht bedenken, das Pet macht auch DMG...und vorallem bei mir als BM nicht zu knapp. Nur den Schaden ignorieren viele gern, aber wenn man den draufzählt steht man DMG mäßig plötzlich sehr viel besser da. Zumal man als Jäger auch den Vorteil hatt das sich die aggro zusammen mit dem gesamtschaden auf Jäger und Pet verteilt. Nicht wie bei Aggrognomen XD  


Als Jäger sollte man nur 

A Immer auf sein pet achten und damit auch umgehen können 
B Sich eine passende Schussrotation zulegen
C Sich nicht ärgern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann läuft das auch alles.


----------



## Rebelter (8. Januar 2008)

hi, einer meiner twinks is jäger und ich spiel den nur wenn ich kein bock hab iwas zutun und nur 
rumhängen möchte... ja war gestern kara... mit nem anderen acc von nem kollegen der musste weg hab ich für ihn gehealt.. egal.. ^^  da war auch ein hunter nr 1 im dmg... obwohl da nice equipte wls, mages und rogues waren (alle warris deff... ) und der hunti rar equipt ... und der unterschied war sehr gross zum 2. platz o.0  aber ehrlich ich spiel selbst fury warri und wl... und  ich war  nie unter nem hunti im dmshow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hängt der dmg vom können des Spielers ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nix gegen hunties... sind eig immer leise und höflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (8. Januar 2008)

Kreacher08 schrieb:


> doch das geht wir nehmen halt den rest der ncoh da is mit als priester palas druiden magier
> wir sind zwar 70% jäger aber das heißt ja nich das wir alle 70% gleichzeitig raiden



Also bei 70% Hunter würd ich mir Gedanken machen ^^ Btw raidest du auch? In deinem Profil is kein Raidchar vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema, jede Klasse hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Dazu gehören nunmal auch Jäger. Ich find sie gut und die sollten in nem guten Raid auch nicht fehlen.  (Wobei das mit dem Petpull schon relativ oft vorkommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruß


----------



## Talas (8. Januar 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> welcher bg war es denn? da du keinen speziell genannt hast würd ich denkend as es warsong war, davon abgesehen das ich dir die zahlen so wie so nicht glaub. wenn es nicht warsong war , bist du bestimmt ein alli der im av nur rumzergt, da man ja weis das es im av oder auch arathi net um dmg sondern um stützpunkte und resourcen geht.
> 
> mfg sTereoType


Der Bg war Alterac hab ich auch genannt.
2tens war das vorm Patch und wir haben meistens nen garni-turmstellung-drek run gemacht.
Und nein, auf lvl 60 zergen die allies im av nicht nur rum, die meisten davon wissen was sie tun.
Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ich auch auf rang 1 der schadensliste war, wenn die lustigen twinks mit vollem lvl 60 epic pvp-set, 2 pcp-schwerten und doppelmungo(Krieger) mit von der Partie waren.


----------



## Khyzer (8. Januar 2008)

Der Jäger und seine Vorurteile kommen denke ich zu großen Teilen aus den Pre-BC Zeiten und von einer großen G1mp-Fraktion der Hunter, die meint der Char sei Raid/Ini-Technisch extrem leicht zu spielen, was bei der "schweren" Rotation von Steady Shots, Multi Shots und Arcane Shots mit anderen Klassen vergleichsweise auch stimmen mag.

Ich selbst habe einen Hunter bis Hyal/BT geraidet, und mir sind bei meinen Kollegen folgende Sachen aufgefallen.

1. Was das Alles-Need haben betrifft. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach aus der Unwissenheit der meisten Hunter. Viele wissen nicht wie sich ihre AP/Crit Werte berechnen und leider Gottes habe ich es oft genug erlebt, dass Hunter felsenfest überzeugt sind das Stärke AP bringt. Das Stärke sich alleine auf Melee AP bezieht und nicht auf Ranged AP sollte man ihnen erklären oder bei so einem unnützen Ninja mit einem Kick gebührend verdeutlichen. 
Ansonsten gilt meiner Meinung nach für JEDEN Spieler der auch nur ansatzweise spielen kann beim Würfeln folgende Regel: Ich kann das tragen, es ist ein Upgrade für meine Stats (Beispiel Hunter -> Schurken Sachen, Kein Int drauf aber meist massig Agi/Crit/AP), also DÜRFTE ich darauf würfeln. Dann gibt es zwei Methoden wie man weiterverfahren sollte. Ist jemand anderes mit der Rüstüngsklasse dabei, der Need hat, hat diese Person für mich immer Vorrang. Weil er kann nur maximal dieses Item tragen, ich "könnte" auch etwas anderes tragen, habe somit vergleichsweise weniger Need. Wenn alles nichts hilft, absprechen! Allgemein immer Absprechen!

2. Das Argument keinen Schaden zu machen. Ich stieß zu einer Gilde im T5 Content mit T4 Gear und war selbstverständlich die ersten IDs im schlechteren Mittelfeld anzusiedeln, was wohl auch der Unwissenheit über die neuen Bosse entspringt. Nach ein paar IDs hatte sich das jedoch gelegt und ich hatte die T5 Hunter im Damage hinter mir gelassen und mir einen konstanten 5. Platz erkämpft.
An Schurken/Magier/Hexer und manche Shadows kommt man einfach nicht ran, es wird immer ein paar Leute vor dem Hunter geben, aber als Low-Damage Klasse würde ich ihn nicht bezeichnen.
Beim Hunter ist es meiner Meinung nach einer der wenigen Chars wo Gear nicht ganz so vordergründig ist! Die ROTATION macht extrem viel wett, also die effektive Reihenfolge von Steady, Auto, Multi, Arcane Shots. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein SV geskillter Hunter war mit hohen Agi/Krit werten, was aber daran interessant war, dass ich für Raids Efficiency und Thrill for the Hunt geskillt hatte, somit eine sehr Mana-freundliche Skillung und TROTZDEM mit Manapots auf Cooldown spielen musste (soll heißen bei 60% den ersten geschluckt, bei 40% war CD wieder frei, etc.). Wenn man beides beachtet also, wirklich raushaut was man hat dann kann ein Hunter Schaden machen.
Viele machen den Fehler bei der Rotation immer Steadys durchzuspammen und nicht die Auto-Shots durchzulassen, das sollte man IMMER tun, da es quasi doppelter Schaden für KEINE Cast-Zeit ist. Addons wie Quartz bieten sogar einen Schlagtimer mit dem man die Auto-Shots mit den Arcane/Steady/Multi Shots perfekt timen kann. Wer sowas nicht nutzt, der kann einem leid tun.
Was für mich der größte Pluspunkt eines Hunters ist, ist Faint Death! Das ist der beste Aggro Reduce im Spiel und erlaubt es dem Hunter wie keiner Klasse im Spiel durchweg rauszurotzen was man hat. Ein bissel langsamer angehen mit dem Dmg, erstes Totstellen. Durchnuken bis man kurz vorm Tank ist, zweites Totstellen. Danach ist man in der Aggro so weit unten, dass man selbst mit Heroism, Rapidfire, Readyness, Rapidfire, Trinkets zünden und nuken nicht mehr die Aggro ziehen tut. Das ist eine riesiger Vorteil zum Beispiel zu Off-Warrys, Enhancer-Shamans etc.

Meiner Meinung nach kommen die Vorurteile von schlechten Hunter über 1. Unwissenheit der und schlechte Vorbilder von den unerwünschten Hunterspielern und 2. durch Unwissenheit der anderen über Hunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Du hast in deinem Thread als Vorteil des Hunter Misdirect vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Khyzer


----------



## mad.gobbo (8. Januar 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?



Weniger Schaden halt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ka, was die machen, ich bin Jäger, kein ZaubBberer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Jäger müssen halt weniger "langsam machen", weil sie wunderbar die Aggro resetten können und den Tank mittels Aggroschuss auch im längeren Kampf nochmal puschen können. Mages und Hexer können das nicht so gut bzw. nicht so oft.

Es kommt aber immer auf den Encounter und die Mobgruppen an. Wenn Hexer Seeden oder Schurken Klingenwirbel einsetzen können, gehen die ab. Gestern haben z.B. lange Zeit ein Schurke und ich uns eine Rennen um die #1 geleistet. Dann waren die Schurken führend und ein Hexer, zum Schluss wieder ein Hexer und ich (aber immer vor den Mages ^^). Solange der Erfolg im Raid da ist, ist es mir aber auch Wayne, wer vorne liegt.

Meinem Pet ist AE-DMG recht egal, weil der 2er Bonus vom T5 über meinen Schaden das Pet heilt. Zusammen mit "Vermeidung" und dem eingepatchten Drang des Pets sich hinter den Gegner zu stellen ist das Pet sehr gut auch bei AE-/Spalten-Bossen am Leben haltbar. Für BM, wie mich ein Segen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hängt einfach, wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde vom Spieler ab, wie gut der Char ist. Jede Klasse kann gut sein. Leider nehmen halt oft auch schlechtere Spieler den einfach zu spielenden (aber schwer zu meisternden) Jäger, was wohl öfters zu schlechten Klassenruf führen kann.

Nen Hunter ist ein DD mit recht gutem CC (Eisfalle) und viel Ausdauer im Kampf (Aspekt der Viper ...). Dazu kommt noch seine gute Aggrokontrolle durch Totstellen und Irreführung. Er kann einfach kompromissloser Nuken. Wer dem gegenüber Vorurteile hat, weil mal ein Jäger ihm was weggegreedet hat oder sein Pet nicht unter Kontrolle hatte, ist engstirnig und schert alles über einen Kamm. Ist bei uns Gottseidank sehr selten.

EDIT: hrhr, der Vorredner war schneller ^^ Die Rotation ist immens wichtig! Wie beim Schurken und FuryWarry kommt sehr viel DMG vom sogenannten White-DMG. Normale Schläge/Schüsse machen einen immensen Teil des Schadens aus und dürfen nicht durch unkontrolliertes Rumballern unterdrückt werden.


----------



## gottdrak (8. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Und in Maraudon, einer meiner Lieblingsinstanz, War ich nur um die 6% unter dem Magier (Gerechtigkeitshalber muss ich anbringen, dass ich einen Level höher war!).



Rofl, was bist du denn für ein bOOn?! xD


----------



## DaMosha (8. Januar 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> Und @ DamoSha l2p man sieht das du keine ahnung hast zu punkt 5. von dir kein hunter geht mit MM skillung in raids da die aura wirklich kacke ist sondern ein richtiger hunter geht als BM oder Survivor in Raids 1. mehr dmg 2. du buffst deine grps sehr extrem denn als BM hunter raidet man mit pet und wenn man knurren ausstelt wird dieses niemals aggro ziehn und bei jedme crit zu 90% der fall deiner grp einen buff geben wo jeder mehr dmg macht und eine grp bestehen aus 3 mages Bm hunter und Shadowpriest kann das enorm buffen. die grp kann auch anderst zusammengestellt sein aufjedenfall ist der buff geil.



Lies seinen Fred, da redet er von der Aura des Volltreffers, ich kenne den BM buff, sooo hart is der net und wenn du schon ne tolle Dmggrp nimmst würd ich da nen Eleschamy mit ingrimm totem und spelldmg totem reinknallen...

Btw gibts genug HUnter die mit MM raiden / in inis gehen.


----------



## Lewa (8. Januar 2008)

bäng-multishot *aggro* hüpf!hüpf --WIPE!

die meisten hunter holen alles an mobs aus sap/sheep etc., meist nachtelfen
xPP


----------



## Thyphon (8. Januar 2008)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir einfach nicht zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry euch 2..
aber ich hab noch nie n hunter daei gehabt der so dermassen viel mehr schaden als ich ohne n mage machte das ich mich dran erinnertn konnte..
bei uns in kara is das so: hexer ganz unten (ka was der macht^^)
dann die 2 hunter..
dann der mage..
dann ich bzw mein schurken kollege @ moroes immer platz 1..
auch bei heroics..
will ja nicht sagen das ich immer dam n1 bin..
aber in 70% schon.. und hunter haben noch nie mehr schaden gemacht als ich..
klar kommt auch n bisschen aufs EQ an.. aber mit t5 jäger macht ich nix..
bzw die wollen nix mit mir machen.. 
bin ja net mal full kara..-.-
nja wayne..
sry aber ich kenn einfach keinen hunter der wirklich VIEL schaden macht..
klar mags geben...
aber ich kenn keinen..


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. Januar 2008)

elricii schrieb:


> ...
> Wer F**** will muß freundlich sein.


 
Ich glaube, treffender kann man es nicht ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Nucky (8. Januar 2008)

Ich kann verstehen, dass viele Leute (mich eingeschlossen) es sich 2 mal überlegen nen Jäger zu inviten.
Gut gespielt ist er ne ungemeine Berreicherung für die Gruppe, aber ich hab schon oft genug Jäger erlebt, die ich am Liebsten von den Servern löschen würde.

Die typischen Klischees halt (leider zu oft bewahrheitet)

Serpent Sting auf den Mob in der Eisfalle, Multishot > Crowdcontrol (was einen als Schurken schonmal anpisst, wenn man mit Mühe und Not an den 3 Lvl höheren Mob rankommt und ihn Stunned), das leidige Thema mit dem Pet auf Defensiv und teilweise sogar Aggressiv in Inzen.

Es ist einfach Fakt, dass keine Klasse (außer uns Schurken vielleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mehr unerfahrene (& unreifere) Spieler anzieht als der Jäger.
Damit will ich jetzt nicht die Klasse in den Dreck ziehen, sondern die Leute die teilweise dahintersitzen. 

In diesem Sinne, spielt mal nen Tank oder Healer, dann werdet ihr eure Hunter-Skills mit ganz anderen Augen sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle guten Jäger, LG Nucky


----------



## Albi (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Allerseits.

Ich spiele seit über 2 Jahren Jäger. Mir fällt immer wieder ein Satz ein.

*Hunter.... easy to play, hard to master.*

Klar gilt das auch für die meisten anderen Klassen aber grad *als Jäger kann man sehr viel falsch machen*. Allein wenn man an die Eisfalle denkt, die n super CC is aber doch sehr aufwändig und fragil zu handhaben im Gegensatz zu sagen wir mal dem Sheep vom Mage.

Für mich gibts 3 Arten von Jägern.

1. Der Jäger, dem das "Easy to Play" reicht.
2. Der Jäger, der den Char meistern will, aber zu wenig Zeit, Informationen usw. hat.
3. Der Jäger, der nah dran ist den Char zu meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, es gab viele der 1. Jäger, was uns zu dem schlechten Ruf verholfen hat. Jäger hatten schon immer einen schlechten ruf, werden ihn auch immer haben. Andererseits denke ich, dass dieses Vorurteil noch von vor BC Zeiten mitgenommen wurde und Heutzutage antiquiert ist.

Als Jäger musst du dich in jeder Ini und jeder Gruppe erst einmal beweisen. Hast du das geschafft wirst du sehr gern wieder mitgenommen werden. Stichst du öfter als "guter" Jäger heraus stehen dir viele Türen offen.

*Es liegt an euch es denen da draussen zu zeigen!*

Grüsse Albi

PS: Das mit dem Tank und Healer stimmt ^^


----------



## Darkoli (8. Januar 2008)

Jäger sind immer schuld! Basta! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und wenn keiner dabei ist, ist der Schurke schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. Januar 2008)

hab mir seite 1 durchgelesen.... also mag ich mal keine meinung abgeben, aber guckt ma meine signatur an^^


Grüße euer Crash_Hunter


----------



## Kpkillernemo (8. Januar 2008)

Also nen "ihh ne kein Jäger" hatte ich noch nie... Aber schon irgendwelche Krieger, die mein Eisblock anhauen um schneller Wut zu bekommen und nach dem Wipe dann rummeckert dass ich kein CC beherrsche...Das gleiche geht für AOE Magier...
Und schaden naja.... 5er Instanzen bin ich meisten 2 Platz....(ohne Tier mitgerechnet) wenn man da mit Tränken etc reingehen würde und sich total anstrengen würde 1ster Platz zu sein sollte das leicht zu schaffen sein...Ist klar das man als Auto-shot AFK Jäger kein Schaden macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Außerdem was bringt MegaDMG wenn man immer Aggro bekommt??
Und soo schlecht find ich Jäger garnicht...Ich würd jedesmal wieder nen Jäger anfangen....


----------



## Shad0wz (8. Januar 2008)

Darkoli schrieb:


> Jäger sind immer schuld! Basta!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.- Immer dieses unnötigen Kommentare dazu die gar nicht weiterhelfen!
Entweder willst du damit andere nur abnerven und deine Post Anzeige hochpushen oder du bist echt ... -.-



Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hab mir seite 1 durchgelesen.... also mag ich mal keine meinung abgeben, aber guckt ma meine signatur an^^
> Grüße euer Crash_Hunter



2 unnötige Kommentare hintereinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  An solchen wie dir liegt es das Jäger einen schlechten Ruf haben ...


Ihr müsst einfach erstmal einen Jäger gespielt haben oder einen spielen. Dann merkt ihr erst wie lästig es ist vor Ini's oder Raids von anderen ihre Meinungen über Jäger zu hören. Ich hatte wenigstens Glück und habe Leute mit Verstand in meiner Gilde, die meinen, dass Jäger genau wie alle anderen Klassen gleich berechtigt werden sollten. Nur weil ihr mal mit einem Jäger in einer Ini oder sonstiges wart und ihn im dmg überlegen gewesen seit, meint ihr ihr wärt Imba -.-


----------



## Dalmus (8. Januar 2008)

Shad0wz schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach erstmal einen Jäger gespielt haben oder einen spielen. [...]


Du hast aber nicht übersehen, daß Crash_hunter (den Du unmittelbar vorher zitiert hast) Treffsicherheits-Jäger ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0wz (8. Januar 2008)

Ich meine mit "Ihr müsst einfach erstmal einen Jäger gespielt haben oder spielen" die anderen, die ständig über die Jäger herrennen. Die, die in Ini's sagen "omg, ein Jäger -.-" usw... . Dich würde das doch sicherlich auch nerven wenn du dich für eine Ini vorbereitest und eine Q erledigen musst aber irgendein (z.b) Krieger hat was gegen Jäger und streikt.


----------



## Rhondara (8. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele selber Jäger, das vorneweg.

Es gibt einfach zu viele dumme Jäger auf einem durchschnittlichen WoW-Server. Warum? Klar, die Klasse levelt sich fast von alleine und man muß im PvP mit BM-Skillung nicht besonders viel können, um einigermaßen zu überleben. 
In Instanzen macht diese Kategorie Spieler dann dauernd Autoshot und wenn Du sie drauf ansprichst, bekommt man entweder gar keine Antwort, oder eine dumme. Davon mal ganz zu schweigen, daß sie nichtmal wissen, daß sie eine Natur-Resi-Aura haben und Gegner in ihre Eisfallen ziehen können. Anspruchsvolle Aufgaben wie "Kite doch bitte mal 15sec den einen Mob da" kriegen sie nicht hin, weil sie unter Kiten Raptostoß-Spam im Nahkampf verstehen und mit ihren lustigen Beilchen auf dem Mob herumprügeln.


Jeder, der sich einmal durchgelesen hat, wie die alter Hunter Epic-Quest in Azeroth (ja, genau, die mit dem Blatt aus MC) ging und dann einen Jäger mit Rhok´Delar herumflitzen sieht, der sollte wissen, daß der was draufhat. 20 mins Stufe 60 Elite-Gegner zu Tode kiten, die einen Instant killen, wenn sie in den Nahkampf kommen, das ist dann die wahre Beherrschung der Klasse.


Wenn ich in Instanzen 3 Mobs binde (Eisfalle Nr.1, Pet Nr.2 und Kiten Nr.3) und auch dauerhaft kontrolliere, gucken meist sehr viele Spieler blöd aus der Wäsche, da sie sowas bisher nicht erlebt haben. Bestes Beispiel war einer dieser Propheten in der 2. Etage von Sethekk hero. Wir bereiten den Pull vor. Mitten im Kampf wird unser Tank unglücklicherweise in eine Gruppe gefeart. Alle machten schnell ihren Frieden mit dem Geistheiler, als der mage meinte "Na also ich kann nur einen sheepen." Okay. Eisfalle, ablenkender Schuß. Nr.1 ausgeschaltet für 23sec (geskillte Fallen). gezielter Schuß, erschütternder Schuß, Aggro von Nr. 2. Mit Zurechtstutzen, erschütterndem Schuß, Streuschuß ... weggekitet. Schließlich beruhigte sich die Lage an der "Front" und der Tank meinte, "Okay, kannst dich totstellen und den Mob zurückschicken", woraufhin ich nur noch schmunzelnd antworten konnte, "Du kannst ihn unten am Eingang looten, wenn Du magst." Im TS folgte nur ungläubiges Schweigen und ein überraschter Ausruf des Tanks "Der liegt ja wirklich am Instanz-Eingang." 
In unserer Gilde spielen wir nahezu sämtliche Hero ohne Magier und dafür 2 Jäger. Sheep? Brauchen wir nicht. 2mal Eisfalle und wegkiten geht immer. Bosskampf bei der Krabbe in Sklaven hero. Tank down, Healer down? Kein Problem. 2 Jäger nehmen den Boss (vorausgesetzt er hat nur noch so 30%) ins Kreuzfeuer. Abwechselndes Totstellen, GS rein, Aimed Shot, Boss tot. 


Das soll KEIN "ich-bin-so-imba" Gelaber sein. Das alles ist wahrheitsgemäß passiert. Fragt auf Rexxar rum. Das sind nur Beispiele, was ein Spieler, der seine Klasse beherrscht, aus einem Jäger herausholen kann.


Der Tank in Sethekk war: Leonnidas, Heiler - Balsugor, Magier - Anubyus. 
In Sklaven: Heiler - Tyríal, Tank - Eloairn, 2.Jäger - Morphéus.


Leider sieht die Statistik auf unserem Server so aus:

Von 30 Jägern, hast Du einen, der seine Epic-Quest mit Stufe 60 gepackt hätte.
Von 30 Jägern hast Du 3, die nur knapp daran gescheitert wären.
Von 30 Jägern hast Du 10 BM´s, die im BG afk hinterm Baum totgestellt rumliegen und ihr Pet auf Aggro haben.
Von 30 Jägern sind 15 im Raid nur auf Autoshot.
Von 30 Jägern meinen 15, daß sie mit ihren Beilchen Schaden machen.
Von 30 Jägern meinen 20, daß sie kein Zielfernrohr auf ihrer Fernwaffe brauchen.
Von 30 Jägern, denken 10, daß ihnen Stärke als Stat einen Vorteil bringt.
Von 30 Jägern hast Du 2, die Kazzak früher nach SW kiten konnten.
Von 30 Jägern hast Du 10, die im Raid dazu gezwungen werden, eine andere Klasse zu spielen, weil es genug Autshot-Jäger gibt.
Von 30 Jägern leiden 5 unter der Dummheit der anderen 25.


P.S. Ich hab Rhok'delar, Langbogen der uralten Bewahrer.


----------



## Xeniea (8. Januar 2008)

Manche Leute sollten sich echt mal überlegen was sie hier ablassen.

Gut ich hab nie Probleme gehabt ne Gruppe zu finden bzw. wurde ich nie Angefeindet.


Fehler liegen nicht an einer Klasse sondern an der Person dahinter und so gehe ich auch in das Spiel.
Wen ich jede Klasse mit den Augen meiner Erfahrung sehe, dürfte ich nur noch alleine oder mit Bekannten spielen, den ich hab schon so gut wie mit jeder Klasse negatives erlebt.

-Heiler der lieber plündert als die Gruppe (nicht mein Pet das mach ich selber) zu heilen > Tank down
-Magier der Flächenschaden auf einen Gegner anwendet obwohl um diesen massig Neutrale stehn > Gruppe down
-Hexer/Magier/Schamane/Krieger/Pala/...... der/die trotz vorheriger Absprache den Mob angreift der bereits in der Eisfalle steckt und den eigentlichen Mob z.B. zum Stoffie durch lässt > down
USW. USW. ......
Ich hab schon so oft Spieler erlebt die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können und das waren nicht nur Hunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin nicht perfekt und erwarte das auch nicht von anderen.
Aber ich versuche mich immer weiter zu entwickeln und gebe einfach mein bestes und fahre damit recht gut.


----------



## Caymen (8. Januar 2008)

also wirklich
@threadersteller:
hast beim schaden die schamanen rausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@thread:
also ich muss sagen ich habe auch gewaltige vorurteile gegenüber jägern die vorallem daher kommen:
1.es gibt extrem viele jäger (jedenfallls bei uns auf dem sever ist das echt ein riesiges problem als schamane, da jäger ja egal mit welcher skilllung das brauchen , was ich auch brauche)
2.(ist zwar jetzt bei uns so, kann das nicht verallgemeinern)
jäger sind die am öftesten von b00ns gepickte klasse, das mag hart klingen, aber es ist leider meistens so, hab acuh ein paar (sogar recht vile) nette hunter kenneglernt aber auch schon soooo viele leute die mit lvl 60 noch mit lvl 20er stoff rumlaufen und wegen den wir leider (immer >.<) im BG voll abloosen (mann mus aber auch sagen dass meistens hunter den ersten platz belgen, weils ja auch gute spieler unter denenn gibt, doer vllt auch weil sie 50% der BG spiler ausmachen)
3.werden die jäger von blizzard "geliebt" erhalten andauernd verbesserungen und sind wirklich die schnellsten einzelkämpfer und haben es mit dem pet im bg she r einfach, so kann mich ein jäger mit grünem equiq ocker schlagen obwohl meines um welten besser ist.

Das sind alles nur vorurteile und alle bestimmt nicht serverübergreifend, dass man für jäger keinen skill braucht stimmt nciht, hab selber schon mal einen auf 70 gespielt und es ist wirklich nicht sooo leicht (aber sicher auch nicht die schwerste^^)
das war nur meine meinung und zeiht bestimmt wieder 20 flames anch sich
mfg cay


----------



## Painrain (8. Januar 2008)

lol also ich sehe jäger als große dmg dealer an
hab selber weinen als twink,mitlerweile lvl40

aber die problematik liegt eher darin das die meisten nija looter hunter sind
(wahrscheinlich wegen totstellen)

aber es gab da auch einige freaks zum beispiel einen der need auf plattenrüstung in maraudon gemahct hat und uns beim krok wipen gelassen hat(er selbst stand oben,angeblich war er afk,
später hat er need auf ne knarre gmeacht,ich gier ich hab sie bekommen(wie geht das)
jedenfalls hat er sich übelst beschwert,was ich nich nachvollziehen konnte,weil er 100% der rare sachen bekommen hat un 25% der grünen ,außerdem ne bessere knarre hatte,trotzdem hat sich die ganze grp über mich beschwert

das einzige was ich dort gedroppt hatte war die rare knarre,
und er hat mir plattenrüst weggeneedet


----------



## Pontus (8. Januar 2008)

das liegt daran das es vergleichsweise viele (sehr viele jäger gibt) jäger gibt.

mein twink isn 70er jäger und muss sagen: 1a noob char. sry aber ist so. die größten idioten spielen entweder jäger oder schurke. außnahmen bestätigen die regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeniea (8. Januar 2008)

@Caymen
zu 2. wie können dir die Hunter das Zeug klauen wen sie mit 60 noch mit Stoff rumrennen.
BG werden verloren weil es bald mehr Leecher als aktive Spieler gibt.
Und das Jäger einen Großteil der BG Spieler da stellt ist auch Quatsch, aus Hexern und Schurken wird ein Schuh draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu 3. Klar wir werden so bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Ich würde mir mal überlegen ob es am Equiq liegt oder daran das dein Gegner seine Klasse beherrscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImbaBuZZi (8. Januar 2008)

Pontus schrieb:


> das liegt daran das es vergleichsweise viele (sehr viele jäger gibt) jäger gibt.
> 
> mein twink isn 70er jäger und muss sagen: 1a noob char. sry aber ist so. die größten idioten spielen entweder jäger oder schurke. außnahmen bestätigen die regel
> 
> ...



Hunter sind wirklich eher was für Neulinge...


----------



## kL1086 (8. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter



Also ich finde das T echt witzig. 
Da merkt man mal wieviele Leute hier einen Hunter schon gespielt haben und bissl höher gebracht haben.

Mages im Dmg Höher als Hunter ... das stimmte bei Kara z.B. mit 0,xx % besser ... Lag aber eher am AE Schaden der dort gemacht werden muss.

Ich frage mich gerade wirklich ob der gestrige SL Gruul zu schlecht im DMG war, wenn hier die ganzen Leute sagen Mages und Hexer hauen vieeel mehr Schaden raus ...

Warum haben die Plätze 1-3 die Hunter belegt die ersten beiden T4/5 und ich 2x T4 als MM !?

Vielleicht sind richtig gespielte Jaeger ja doch gut? Vielleicht liegt es am anderen Ende der Tastatur als an der Klasse?!


----------



## Xeniea (8. Januar 2008)

Pontus schrieb:


> mein twink isn 70er jäger und muss sagen: 1a noob char. sry aber ist so. die größten idioten spielen entweder jäger oder schurke. außnahmen bestätigen die rege



Was ist den eine Klasse für Erfahrene Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (8. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele auch schon seit beginn von WoW einen Jäger, und muss sagen das es solche Vorurteile inzwischen echt weniger gibt, und die die sie haben sind meist selber naps, wenn man erstmal 70 is und sich in den instanzen anständig verhält und spielen kann kennen einen die leute und wissen das man gut dmg macht oder Fallen CC im Griff hat, meine Freunde und Raid wissen wie ich spiele und mit Randomgruppen gehe ich nur ganz selten mal wo hin, wenn dann Heroic, und wer Heroic geht (und nicht abkackt) der kennt sich auch etwas in WoW aus und hat meist keine solche Vorurteile, 

Wie einige schon gesagt haben ist der Jäger leicht zu spielen, das finde ich allerdings nicht..... Klar hinstelln pet vor und dann planlos schüsse drücken kann jeder, aber FallenCC beherrschen und eine High-DMG Schussrotation hinzukriegen ist nich so leicht wie viele denken, der Jäger ist eine sehr komplexxe Klasse und kann zwar von jedem gespielt werden aber wer richtig gut sein will braucht auch skill, frei nach dem Motto easy to learn hard to master....


----------



## MADoxxsieben (8. Januar 2008)

ImbaBuZZi schrieb:


> Hunter sind wirklich eher was für Neulinge...



Das glaub ich nicht. im High end Content ist der Jäger eine schwer zu spielende Klasse.
Da gibt es viele dinge die er beachten muss wie z.b. CC, Aggromanagment, Pet Rotationen
Mana etc. Klar im anfangsegment um den wald von elwyn herum ist er easy zum Spielen,
auch zum farmen eignet er sich gut den mit dem Pet hat man ja immer seinen tank dabei.
Aber wie schon erwähnt siht das im späteren verlauf anderst aus.


----------



## Darkunit (8. Januar 2008)

das ist eig bei vielen leuten so, die wegen ihrer freunde anfangen.
da heisst es: "fang ma nen hunter an, die sind leicht zu lvln"
dann spielt man den..
da es aber leute gibt die zu beginn nicht spielen können, da wow ihr erstens mmorpg ist, machen sie dies  natürlich nicht sonderlich gut. nach ca 3-4 monten weiss man dann ob aus dem spieler was wird oder nicht, denn wer den hunter spielen kann ist zumindest im pvp keinesfalls schlechter als eine andere klasse.
naja hab auch mit nem hunter begonnen, als ich ihn auf 45 hatte, wollte ich nicht mehr- ich merkte, dass dies nicht meine klasse ist. wahrscheinlich ist es bei den meisten so, dass sie dann trotzdem noch weiter spielen und 'schlechte' hunter werden. btw spiele jetzt einen mage(65) ^^

mfg Darkunit


----------



## Skydrak (8. Januar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ist er halt ein sehr guter Jäger oda er hat viel besseres equipt aber so was ist mir als pala mal passiert das isch 2 war und palas machen voll kein dmg ^^


----------



## BulletRider (8. Januar 2008)

Beispiel:
Eine dunkle, nasse Winternacht. Das Höllenfeuerbollwerk, nach circa 5 wipes von den Allis, bis zum ersten Boss vorgekämpft. Plötzlich etwas total unerwartetes: Mage kommt aus dem AFK Modus, rennt zu uns weil wir gerade die letzten Adds vor dem Boss getötet haben und läuft bis zum Aggro des Bosses vor... Zack-BÄÄM-BÖÖM - Frostnova. Boss plus Adds gepullt und weil er noch nicht ganz da war wo wir waren, auch noch eine andere 3er Mob-Gruppe... okay... der Mage rennt zum Portal und castet Ruhestein - weg.
Tank schreibt in etwa 30 '!' in den Chat und: 'LOOL jäger dein scheiß pet hat gepullt du volltrottel'...

BTW: Bei ALLEN Instanzen die niedriger sind als Tempel war ich Nummer 1 aufm DMG-Meter.

greetz - BulletRider


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (8. Januar 2008)

Zu Items:
Ich habe es schon oft genug gesehen das Jäger mit Spelldmg items rumgelaufen sind ect, aber sollte man von diesen 5% auf alle schließen?? Auserdem gibts bei jeder Klasse schwarze schafe, hab auch schon feuermages gesehn die nur Eisblitze um sich geworfen haben oder schurken mit Feral-Tank items.
Wenn ein Jäger in zb Schurken d3 rumrennt heist das ja noch nichts böses, klar sobald ein schurke/druide e hat gehört das ding dem, aber wenn der jäger ein PvE Jäger ist und selber grünen crap anhat kann er ruhig leder anziehn sollte es ansonsten gedisst werden ( ich sage nicht Jäger haben das recht schurken und Druiitems wegzurollen).
Wieso sollte zb ein teil vom schurken d3 das von den stats her besser ist als ein grüner crap den ein jäger anhat für einen Jäger schlecht sein? Is genauso Aggi/AP/Crit, und auf die Rüsstung kann ein Jäger im PvP verzichten, da normalerweise sein pet oder der MT aufs maul bekommt, (eleshamys tragen ja auch oft stoff >.>)

zu Waffen:
Natürlich sollte ein Jäger immer Firstneed auf Bogen/Schusswaffen/Armbrust haben, aber genauso sollte er für schurken/krieger/meleeshamys/(evt vergelter) auf meleewaffen passen, ich als jäger finde es auch eine sauerei wenn ein anderer Jäger einer Meleeklasse etwas wegrollt. Wenn kein anderer es braucht kanns der Jäger ja gerne für Stats nehmen, es gibt da allerdings gewisse ausnahmewaffen die für ander Klassen als Jäger viel Sinnfreier wären/es deutlich besseres leichter gäbe, zb der Schallspeer ausm Schlabby


----------



## Kraljin (8. Januar 2008)

Das der Hunter meistens der Sündenbock ist hängt damit zusammen das viele wow neulinge hunter spielen--->sie kennen die ganze Spielmechanik noch ned, wissen teilweise nicht wie sie sich in gruppen verhalten sollen, etc.

Sowas führt zu solchen vorurteilen....

Hunter is ne gute Klasse wenn man sie spielen kann nur ein hunter hat eben nicht den dmgoutput wie ein mage der gleiches equip hat, sry is einfach so.

Zum Punkt "3ter im bg": Soll keine Anschuldigung sein nur durch kills klauen kann man auch erster sein, aufn dmg und auf seine tode schaun, Wer viel dmg macht UND wenig stirbt hat meiner ansicht nach skill.
Weil naja 100k dmg macht keinen zum PG, gibt mages die springen im AV in 20 hordies rein, casten 4mal AE und ham 20k+ dmg gemacht, dafür is ihr Deathcounter hoch.

PS: Vorurteile gegenüber bestimmten Klassen gibts auf jeder Seite und auf jedem Server, Idioten trifft man leider überall...


----------



## Two (8. Januar 2008)

wegen dem wegwürfeln ist es beim jäger eigentlich am schlimmsten wie bei anderen sachen, gibt nen ganz einfachen grund sie können sehr viel wie waffen usw. viele hunter wissen auch nicht wen sie anfangen was ein hunter an stats braucht
ich nehme oft hunter mit wen ich mit meinen twink spiele weil ich selber 2hunter ahbe wir klären auch immer eigentlich vor der inni ab wer was bekommt falls es droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunterguntz (8. Januar 2008)

Ich muss euch jetzt alle samt mal kurz auslachen .

*Alle auslach* rofl ey xD

Ich selber Spiele seid 2 Jahren einen Jäger als MC (Hunterguntz) . Die Leute die mich kennen , haben bis jetzt noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit mir gemacht . Ich passe sogar verdammt oft in raids oder ini's für Verstärkershami's und sogar ab un zu mal für Vergelterpala's (!!!!!!) .

Ihr dürft einfach net alle Jäger in eine Schublade stecken . Ich steck bestimmt net auch alle DeffTanks in ne Schublade , oder alle Holypriests , an so on ....
Ihr müsst einfach unterscheiden zwischen "Können" , "nichtkönnen" und "Neuling" . Lernt erstmal das und dann werdet ihr sehen das Jäger doch sehr sehr nützlich sind .
Bei uns im raid würde ohne Jäger nix laufen (z.B. MD um Aggro zu erhöhen mitm Ablenkenden oder Maulgar direkt zum Tank zu pullen) . 
Und von wegen "Jäger machen keinen DMG" . Könnte genauso sagen "Vergelter machen keinen DMG" oder "Shadow's machen keinen DMG" . Ihr müsst eure Rüstung (ItemLVL) mit der , des Jägers vergleichen un dann den DMG anschauen . Bei uns im Raid bin ich immer einer der , der sehr weit oben mitfighted im DMG (so auf Platz 2-5) und in 10er Raids bin ich fast so gut wie immer Platz 1 (auf gleicher EQUIPBASE !!!!) .
Lernt erstmal das ein bischen zu verstehn und dann können wir ja weiter reden ;-)

So long ....
Hunterguntz

P.S.: Wenn ihr mich zuflamen wollt , dann bitte mich anschreiben =)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (8. Januar 2008)

Ein Hunter haut massenhaft DMG raus, wenn er will.

Wenn der Spieler seinen Hunter beherrscht, kann er nem Rogue/Warlock/Warri locker wegziehen, dass is kein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Support eines Hunters in der Gruppe is wie beschrieben ok.

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, wie viel der Rogue der Gruppe hilft... 0 Support (die meisten können nicht mal sapen) und kosten nur Mana, da sie ständig aufs Mowl kriegen...

@Kraljin: auch dien ach so toller mage zieht nem hunter keineswegs weg... der mage hat stundnelange casteziten un haut dann alles auf einma raus, der hunter haut wenig dmg in einem aber dafür viele un schnelle schüsse raus.

Alle Klassen werden von Anfängern gezockt, also kommt es auch immer vor, dass jemand seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.


----------



## eusstheone (8. Januar 2008)

Hi
also ich hab mit nem jäger angefangen wow zu spielen
natürlich hat ich anfangs keinen plan was später so alles auf mich zukommt mit der klasse^^
man kan sehr viel spaß haben in inis... da denk ich einfach mal an HDZ1 hero/non hero war meist so das der tank und heiler bei der lezten mob grp vorm endboss abgekackt sind und dan von den lezten dd's noch umgenukt worden sind nur dan kommt der boss was nun oO...
jaa richtig hunter macht das ganze mal schön solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man kan auch sehr viel verbocken... zb. eine falsch gesetzte irreführung was dem ganzen raid dan meist n wipe beschert -.-

im raid muss ich sagen war ich bis jezt meist erster im dmg was mich immer sehr gewundert hat >.>
T5 mages machen mir gegenüber meist nur wenig/weniger dmg als ich!
bei wl's kan ich das nie sagen einmal machen sie sehr viel mehr oder weniger als ich 
bei der variante mit T5 keine chance das is klar ^^
schurken hatt ich nicht oft im raid also kan ich über die nix sagen. aber wenn dan waren die unter mir^^

vom PVP hab ich kein allzugroßes bild da ich das nur sehr selten betreibe.

naja trozdem einfach eine verhasste klasse was ich garnicht OK finde... wenn nur nicht soviele möchtergern gimps die "leichteste klasse" spielen würden da der jäger sehr herausfordernd sein kan.
wer mir das nicht glaubt soll gefälligst den lezten boss von HDZ1 solo machen dan weis er was sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich beantworte keine fragen wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.


----------



## Xeniea (8. Januar 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Alle Klassen werden von Anfängern gezockt, also kommt es auch immer vor, dass jemand seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.



Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu und wer das nicht verstehen kann/will hat echt ein Problem.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (8. Januar 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Wenn der Spieler seinen Hunter beherrscht, kann er nem Rogue/Warlock/Warri locker wegziehen, dass is kein ding



Nun mal auf dem Boden bleiben! Ich denk wenn jeder seine DD klasse beherscht sind sie in etwa gleich stark. 
Jetzt zu behaupten das der Jäger Imba wär wäre falsch.


----------



## Sharogana (8. Januar 2008)

OMG wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese, wird mir ab und zu doch klar, wieso Jäger ihren schkechten ruf haben.

Ich spiel selber seid 1-1/2 jahren nen Nachtelf Hunter, und ich verstehe nich, wieso sich immer alle rechtfertigen müssen in solchen Forums threats.
Jede klasse hat vor und nachteile, und in jeder klasse gibt es (nach meiner eigenen erfahrung) 70% noobs und kiddys. Wer seine klasse Spielen kann und sich auf solch ein Chaos hier garnich erst einlässt, wird schnell merken, das er auch als Jäger immer gerne gesehen ist. Auch das problem, das Jäger anfangs BC nie mitgenommen wurden in gruppen, kann ich nich bestätigen. Es is halt einfach so, wer seine klasse spielen kann wird gebraucht, und wers nich kann wird zum lernen geschickt.

Und nochwas zum thema Pet im Raid.
Ein Jäger (Egal ob MM/BM/Survi) ohne pet hat im Raid nix verloren, weil selbst als Marksman/Survival hunter macht das pet circa 10-15% des dmg vom Hunter aus. sprich wenn du mit pet 100.000 dmg machst, fehlen dir ohne mindestens 10k. auf nen ganzen raid hochgerechnet is das ne ganze menge.

und ganz ehrlich gesagt, solche Aktionen wie dieser thread im Forum hier, tragen eher dazu den ruf der hunter zu verschlechtern, als zu verbessern. Man beachte z.b. mal die ganzen DM prollos die hier alle damit prahlen dmg platz 1 zu sein.
Nich jeder hunter kann im raid dmg machen, aber das liegt auch an der Skillung. Nen Survi is z.b. ne Support klasse und keine DMG skillung wie viele Noob hunter immer behaupten. Und was das looten angeht, ich sprech mich sogar bei leder sachen immer mit schurken/Druiden ab vorher, und es gab seid ich wow spiele noch nie Ärger mit dem looten.

in diesem Sinne
Machts mal gut und besser


----------



## Korbî (8. Januar 2008)

Ich spiel auch einen Hunter als Mainchar 
und des mitm dmg dass magier hexer immer die NB.1 dd sind stimmt nich wirklich 

n kumpel von mir der schon länger wow spielt dachte dass auch naja seit er mich gesehn hat wurde er vom gegenteil überzeugt 

und naja es gibt diese art von ''Autoshot->Afk'' huntern 
und es gibt DD hunter ;-)
deswegen kommt es bei mir auch immer wieder vor dass wenn beispielsweise 2 hunter im raid sind der andre hunter immer ca 4 plätze unter mir is also am dmg fehlts nem hunter nich 
und einfach zu spielen is er auch nich beispielsweise nen add in ner eisfalle zu halten is auch kein kinderspiel

Ach ja und wer tankt den schami bei den Maulgar adds -> Hunter 
wer wird immer zum porten aus der ini geschickt -> Hunter 

aber nur weil n paar leute vorurteile hat braucht man sich nich über die aufregen die denken das halt und mit solchen leuten braucht man dann gar nich in inztanzen gehn ;-)

und wegen dem schami der dir die wildtierfürsten brust weggewürfelt hat 
melee schami items gibts nunmal fast keine bei quests usw deswegen machen die halt auch need auf die hunter sachen 

das mit dem pethealzeugs wurde ja schon aus der welt geschafft ;-)
und nen Hunter der glaubt irgendwann platte tragen zu können is nur zu bemitleiden xD
naja soviel von meiner seite also fazit 

hunter sind genau so nützlich wie jede andre klasse im Raid
ich sag nur irreführung


----------



## BulletRider (8. Januar 2008)

hm... Wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, verstehe ich irgendwie von euch, dass man Jäger spielen können muss um jede andere Klasse zu klatschen.
Es kommt eigentlich nur darauf an, ob man eine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht.
Wenn man Jäger sehr gut spielen kann, kann man bestimmt auch jede andere Klasse töten auch wenn sie noch so guten equipt hat aber nicht spielen kann.
Klar, der Jäger hat im PVP riesen Vorteile z.B. gg. Stoffis: erst Zuverlässiger Schuss damit der jenige ein paar sek nichts casten kann und danach Viperschuss (Manaabzug) nen stunn drauf falls er näher kommt und sonst einfach mit dem stärksten Schuss kriten und das ein paar mal hintereinander und der Stoffi is kapput. So, jetzt könnte ich auch noch erklären dass der Stoffi sich ja währen kann z.B. wenn er sich aus dem Stunn befreit oder Manatrank schluckt oder so... dann kritet der Stoffi evtl ein paar mal und der Jäger is hinüber.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will: Jede (und ich meine wirklich JEDE) Klasse könnte jede Klasse besiegen wenn sie will. Und darauf kommt es ehr weniger auf das aller Beste Equipt an, sondern eher ob der Spieler Skill hat oder nicht.

MfG - Der Jäger^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (8. Januar 2008)

BulletRider schrieb:


> hm... Wenn ich mir das hier alles so durchlese, verstehe ich irgendwie von euch, dass man Jäger spielen können muss um jede andere Klasse zu klatschen.
> Es kommt eigentlich nur darauf an, ob man eine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht.
> Wenn man Jäger sehr gut spielen kann, kann man bestimmt auch jede andere Klasse töten auch wenn sie noch so guten equipt hat aber nicht spielen kann.
> Klar, der Jäger hat im PVP riesen Vorteile z.B. gg. Stoffis: erst Zuverlässiger Schuss damit der jenige ein paar sek nichts casten kann und danach Viperschuss (Manaabzug) nen stunn drauf falls er näher kommt und sonst einfach mit dem stärksten Schuss kriten und das ein paar mal hintereinander und der Stoffi is kapput. So, jetzt könnte ich auch noch erklären dass der Stoffi sich ja währen kann z.B. wenn er sich aus dem Stunn befreit oder Manatrank schluckt oder so... dann kritet der Stoffi evtl ein paar mal und der Jäger is hinüber.
> ...




Zuverlässiger Schuss =/= Silence (41er Skill im MM-Baum)
Vipernbiss ist ein schlechter Witz!
Hunter+Stun? Einschüchterung im BM-Baum oder meinst du Streuschuss aus MM-Baum?
Mit dem stärksten Schuss kritisch treffen: 1. Gibt es keine Garantie auf kritische Treffer und 2. Hat der gezielte Schuss eine zu lange Cast-zeit

Eisfalle ist in Raids ein sehr starker CC, da er auf alle Mobs wirkt (außer Wasserele zb) Somit ist er funktioneller als ein Hexer der nur Dämonen und Elementare aus dem kampf nehmen kann. Ebenso kann man den CC unterbrechen wann man will. Verbannen muss erst ablaufen (kein so deutlicher Vorteil)
Probleme gibts nur bei Resist etc. Aber mit D3-Bonus und Skillung kann man locker einen Mob den ganzen Kampf über in der Falle halten.


----------



## BulletRider (8. Januar 2008)

> Hunter+Stun? Einschüchterung im BM-Baum oder meinst du Streuschuss aus MM-Baum?


Hab mich vllt etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt... Eisfalle natürlich


> Mit dem stärksten Schuss kritisch treffen: 1. Gibt es keine Garantie auf kritische Treffer


Behaupte ich doch auch absolut garnicht, nur wenn der kritisch trifft, haut er ganzschön rein...


> 2. Hat der gezielte Schuss eine zu lange Cast-zeit


;D Quatsch^^ Castzeit is 3 Sekunden und nach nem Erschütterungsschuss mit genug Entfernung, verbessertem Zurechtstutzen, Streuschuss oder Eisfalle hast du die Castzeit lange raus und kannst sofort noch etwas hinterher hämmern (Vorraussetztung ist natürlich dass der Gegner in der Eisfalle bleibt). Als Beispiel oder Beweis (wie du willst) guck dir das hier bei circa 0:47 an.


----------



## Akium (9. Januar 2008)

Nomadenseele schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch nicht gerne Jäger mit - genauer gesagt: Wenn ich eine Klasse hasse. sind es Jäger.  Mein Schurke ist bei HDZ schon ehrfürchtig und hat wegen den blöden Jägern das Stundenglas immer noch nicht. Ich habe auch schon Jäger im Schurken - D3 rumlaufen sehen. Solange diese Klasse alles brauchen kann, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nehme ich keinen Jäger mit - selbst schuld, wenn keiner sie mitnimmt.


.
Nun frage ich mich wirklich, wieso DU auf die Idee kommst, dass nen Schurke mehr Anspruch auf das Stundenglas hat, wie nen Jäger ? 
Derjenige hat genausoviel dazu beigetragen den Boss zu legen, wie jeder andere auch, demzufolge hat er das gleiche Recht auf das Ding zu würfeln, wie der Herr Schurke. 
Ich würde niemals auf ne Nahkampfwaffe need machen, wenn nen Nahkämpfer dabei ist, der sie brauchen kann. Genausowenig würde ich auf nen Leder D 3 Bedarf anmelden. 
Genauso erwarte ich von den werten Mitspielern dass ich als Hunter bei den Fernkampfwaffen ersten Zugriff habe. 
Bei Schmuckstücken, Umhängen etc sind eben manche für Hunter und Nahkampfklassen gleichermaßen geeignet. Da wird dann eben gewürfelt. 
Ich hätte das Stundenglas auch gerne, und bei uns hats der Def-Tank mit "Bedarf" bekommen. Na und ? 
Ich hab mich 2 Minuten geärgert, und weiter gehts. 
Im allgemein muss man dazu sagen, dass der Jäger extrem leicht und schnell zu leveln ist, jedoch später die Klasse sehr komplex wird, und man sich mit der Klasse auch befassen muss. 
Die Eisfalle ist nunmal unzuverlässiger als nen Magiersheep, und aufgrund des CD auch schwieriger zu timen. Steht ausser Zweifel. 
Ne vernünftige Rotation zu fahren ist auch schwieriger als 2 Pyrocast Tasten zu drücken. 
Die Übersicht bewahren, mal mit Petknurren nen Mob vom Healer wegzuziehen, Fallen CD im Auge behalten, am besten neben dem Fallen setzen noch gleichzeitig Irreführung auf den Tank ... 
Mana absaugen.. Heilung unterbinden.. Gegner schwächen... Aspekte je nach Situation wechseln..
Und dann noch nebenbei fetten Damage machen. 
Bevor man über Jäger herzieht, sollte man eventuell mal versuchen selbst einen gut zu spielen. 
Easy to play... hard to master. Grade die 2 Tasten-Klassen sollten da mal den Ball flach halten..
Was wäre das schön entspannend, wenn ich als Hunter mal nur die einfach Aufgabe bekäme Damage zu machen. Die Rolle, die z.B  Schurken mit allergrösster Selbstverständlichkeit gern exclusiv für sich selbst beanspruchen....  Habe ich nur diese relativ einfache Rolle, ist es eine Leichtigkeit beim Damage ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein.
Der Jäger laufend mit Nebenaufgaben betraut wird, bei denen nunmal eher Fehler passieren können, und am Schluß wars der Jäger schuld. 
Aber grade die vielseitigen Möglichkeiten machen den Hunter so interessant zu spielen. 
.
So.. Nun geh ich zocken... HDZ 2, mit "need" aufs Stundenglas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calexico (9. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter




dazu kann ich sagen, dass wir derzeit, FDS, alar unterwegs sind, und jäger nur von hexern versaugt werden,

ich als mage kann mich noch so anstrengen, ich komm nicht nach (jäger übrigens, survival oder treff geskillt)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (9. Januar 2008)

Calexico schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch nicht gerne Jäger mit - genauer gesagt: Wenn ich eine Klasse hasse. sind es Jäger. Mein Schurke ist bei HDZ schon ehrfürchtig und hat wegen den blöden Jägern das Stundenglas immer noch nicht. Ich habe auch schon Jäger im Schurken - D3 rumlaufen sehen. Solange diese Klasse alles brauchen kann, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist, nehme ich keinen Jäger mit - selbst schuld, wenn keiner sie mitnimmt.



kein jäger kann was dafür, wenn du kein würfelglück hast...
außerdem is man hdz ehrfürchtig hat könnte man schon problemlos ein weitaus besseres trinket ham als das stundenglas... un von absprechen auch noch nix gehört wa? würd mal sagen bist du selbst schuld, dass du dein trinket noch nich hast...
un das jäger keiner mitnimmt is auch nich wahr... wenn die leute nich total verblödet sin nehmen sie auch hunter mit... wenn sie allerdings total verblödet sin un sie alle in eine schublade stecken (wie du), dann hat der hunter es eig auch nich nötig mit solchen idioten in ne instanz zu gehen =)




> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter



nein dann macht der hunter was falsch oder der raidleader macht was falsch, indem er dem hunter die falschen anweisungen gibt



> Mit dem stärksten Schuss kritisch treffen: 1. Gibt es keine Garantie auf kritische Treffer 2. Hat der gezielte Schuss eine zu lange Cast-zeit



der gezielte schuss is definitiv nich der stärkste schuss des jägers

@bulletrider: die eisfalle zu legen im pvp is übrigens auch quatsch... die frostfalle is da um einiges besser.. der aimed shot is auch im pvp nich dazu da um schaden zu machen, eher als eröffnungsschuss, da er eine zeit lang die heilung um 50% reduziert


----------



## Dunham (9. Januar 2008)

ich glaube hunter sind vfür normale instantzen so unbeliebt, da sie ein weites spektrum an need items haben und es anfangs auch nciht wichtig ist ob man rüssi hat oder nicht (feral dudus und schurken hassen sie dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Jaq (9. Januar 2008)

Gestern hat auf Malygos n Paladin den Ring der Treffsicherheit (Epic Random-Drop [ist bei der 1. bota-gruppe gedroppt, nonhero] dem Jäger weggewürfelt. Der Ring ist für JÄGER....)


----------



## Baloron (9. Januar 2008)

hmm...hab nen hunter aber seh diese probs nicht.ich bin sicher nicht n sonderlich guter spieler aber bis dato hat sich noch nie wer über zuwenig dmg beschwert.wenn man mit seiner eisfalle umgehn kann hält man auch mobs locker längere zeit von der gruppe fern. und mein pet..hmm..naja...bin marksman und habs im raid von daher eh nur als schmuck dabei. denke es kommt immer auf einen selber und seine mitspieler an. ich persönlich spiel so gut wie nie mit leuten die ich gar ned kenn und find eig immer ne grp für meine heros etc.
 so on

euer balo

(hatte keinen bock auf zeilenumbruch etc zu achten^^)


----------



## Seratos (9. Januar 2008)

omg -.- schon wieder so n whine threat
Wenn man mal gezielt nach forenbeiträgen dieser art sucht, findet tonnenweise davon.
manche vorurteile stimmen beim jäger, manche nicht
trotzdem nehm ich sehr ungern jäger mit in ne ini, da gibt es sehr viel bessere klassen die jäger ersetzen können

Flamen bringt nix, lese hier eh nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (10. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele seit Release und kenne die Problematik als sie noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte. Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das dies zuweilen vermehrt auf Seiten der Allianz auftrat.

Thema schlechte Jäger:
Nachtelfen waren "cool", nachtelfische Jäger waren noch "cooler". Wegen ihrer erhöhten Beweglichkeit und der damit einhergehenden erhöhten Critchance. Ergo spielte jeder zweite einen Nachtelfen Jäger, die wenigsten davon haben sich wirklich mit dem Jäger auseinandergesetzt um ihn zu beherrschen. Ich erinner mal an Eisfalle mit folgendem Multi, sollte jedem bekannt sein. Kopf --> Tischplatte.

Thema need auf alles und jeden:
Da Jäger zu Beginn nur Leder tragen können und sie somit in direkter Konkurrenz zu Schurkenitems standen haben sich diese ziemlich angegriffen gefühlt. Dazu kam das Jäger fast alle Waffengattungen benutzen können womit der Rest der Klassen ebenfalls angepisst wurde.
Somit hatte der Jäger need auf alles, weil in gewisser Weise alles seinen Nutzen hatte.

In den meisten Fälle kam beides natürlich zusammen, ein auf alles würfelnder, nichtskönnerischer Jäger der dazu meist noch recht frech, wenn nicht sogar unfreundlich war.

Ich habe inzwischen ebenfalls einen Jäger auf Seiten der Horde (Troll) erstellt und bin bisher noch in keinster Weise aufgrund meiner Klasse angeprangert worden. Im Gegenteil, ich werde oft gefragt ob ich nicht mit in ne Instanz kommen möchte, und dies meist von fremden Spielern.


----------



## Elens (10. Januar 2008)

Ich muss um ehrlich zu sein sagen ich hasse Jäger die Klasse ist einfach überspielt auf eigentlich jedem Server dieser Welt ist der Jäger vom Prozentanteil die meist gespielte Klasse es spielen einfach zu viele diesen "Tierfreund" ....!  Wenn in nem BG 5-9 (Ja is mir schon ein paar mal passiert das es wirklich 9 waren für die eigene Fraktion wohlgemerkt O_o) Jäger spielen u. jeder dritte Char den man mal so aus jux anklickt als Jäger klassiviziert wird kann das ja nur überspielt heissen?? Warum fängt jeder zweite nen Jäger Twink an davon spielt vielleicht jeder dritte ihn auch auf 70 hoch geht ja auch relativ schnell im gegensatz zu manch anderer Klasse und das mal so locker Solo daher muss er sich nicht wundern das man ihn auch als nicht gruppentauglich sieht da es einfach zu viele Jäger sind kommt erschwerend noch dazu. Gäbe es genauso viele Heiler würden viele auch so ein Problem haben Inzen bzw. Raidgruppen zu finden weils einfach nen Überschuss gibt. Jede Minute schreit einer suchen (Echten) Tank für Grp spieln scheinbar zu wenige gäbs davon extrem mehr würden auch solche Spieler einen Thread aufmachen warum nimmt mich nie einer mit.....

ich mag es halt nicht einen Char zu spielen den irgendwie so EXTREM viele spielen.

So gehts nem Spieler einer anderen Klasse vielleicht auch der ne Inzengrp.. aufmacht und sich denkt Jäger hmm warum spielt ja eh fast jeder ist langweilig oder überpowert und bzw.. einfach ihh bäähh obwohl nen Jäger von seinen Skills durchaus sehr wertvoll für ne Grp wäre aber spieln halt zu viele die kommen schon allein klar sonst würden es ja nicht so viele spielen. 

PECH GEHABT!!

Die Balance machts....


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid Jäger- aber die Geschichte von wegen "easy to learn, hard to master" kann wohl jede andere Klasse lange vor euch behaupten. Für den Hunter braucht man weder Skill, noch ist er extrem equip abhängig wie ein Paladin oder ein Krieger. Er lvlt sich praktisch von alleine und spielt sich nicht sonderlich spektakulär. 
Ich steh dazu: ich mag Hunter nicht, weder in einer Gruppe, noch in einem Raid und würde ihnen jederzeit einen Rogue, Lock, Mage oder Shami vorziehen...selbst ein Fury Warrior kommt für mich noch vorher in Frage. Er hat nichts, womit er tatsächlich gegen andere DD's anstinken kann. In meinen Augen ist der Jäger eine Farmmaschine für Leute wie mich, die bereits einen Tank oben haben, der dmg mässig nicht zum Farmen geeignet ist, dessen Enchants und Pots man aber irgendwie finanzieren muss. Alleine die Tatsache, dass es so viele von ihnen gibt liegt nicht an ihrerer coolness.

Wer gerne einen Hunter dabei hat- feel free. Ich mag sie nicht. Ich empfinde es aus ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass die Hunter sich extrem gut selber versorgen (Lederer) können und sich sehr schnell Lvln, dafür im Endgame einen schlechten Ruf haben.


----------



## Monyesak (10. Januar 2008)

@topic:

ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mage_Collina (10. Januar 2008)

ich hab überhaupt nix gegen jäger, aber wenn hier einer schreibt, seine klasse is soviel schwerer zu beherrschen als z.b. n mage, dann kommt mir schon das lachen. 2x pyroschlag-taste drücken und gut? LOL^^ 

gegenzauber, sheep beobachten, nachsheepen, fluch entfernen, viell. magie verstärken. aggro achten ... etc. jo, dat hab ich mir alles auf 2 tasten gelegt^^^

jedenfalls: jede klasse is knifflig zu spielen glaub ich ,wenn mans lernen will. keiner is besser oder schlechter - wenn die char-beherrschung stimmt. und ich habs mal oft erlebt, dass der jäger sein pet aufs sheep geschickt hab. nach ungefähr zehnmal im ts (ganz ruhig, wenn auch mit fester stimme) "dein pet weg vom schaf .... nimm dein pet weg vom schaf ..." kommt dann auch mal ein "ups" ...

kommt genauso vor wie der mage, der mit ae drei mobgruppen pullt^^


----------



## Yozoshura (10. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch auf uns Jäger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Stoffies:
Was können wir dafür, dass ihr nach jedem Mob absitzen müsst um etwas zu trinken und gleich umfallt wenn mal etwas Seitenwind auftritt?

@Tanks
Was können wir dafür, dass es eure Hauptaufgabe ist nicht zu verrecken und auf sich einprügeln zu lassen?


Ausserdem brauchen wir euch garnicht. Mein bester Freund ist mein Kätzchen, steht da sogar schwarz auf weiss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach und über PvE Fury Krieger und Shadow Priests wollen wir garnicht sprechen, ihr habt echt die Klasse verfehlt. Na dann, ich bin mal weg. *Mit meinem Nahkampf-Hunter einlogg* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (10. Januar 2008)

""Er lvlt sich praktisch von alleine und spielt sich nicht sonderlich spektakulär. ""
 Dann hast du noch nie richtig Aktiv PvP gemacht mit deinem hunter, bzw bist BM, da brauch man ja auch fats nur die "der nächste stirbt Taste" reinhämmern und gut ist, nur MAge ist weitaus einafcher zu Spielen im PvE, da man dort ja kaum was macht außer seinen 3 Buttons auf den gegner zu drücken udn fertig, man muss ja nichtmal drauf achten ob man dirket vorm mob stehst (es sei denn der Mob hat AE).
Ja leider gibt es zu viele Jäger, da sie erstens Anfängerklasse sind, da einem das Pet ja oft genug den Arsch rettet (vor allem als BM), udn dann im BG nur einen heiler zu haben aber 9 Hunter, was echt vorkommt -.- ist schon ziemlich bescheiden, vor allem wenn die dann nicht wissen, daß sie als Hunter eigentlich die Heiler hinten unter Druck setzen sollten, das aber nicht machen udn lieber auf den Krieger mit seiner Fetten Rüstung ballern und sich wundern, warum der wieder nicht kaputt geht. Deinen Jögr zu perfektionieren ist aber weitaus schwerer als zum beispiel einen hexer zu perfektionieren, viele Wissen eben nicht, wie sich der Hunter im PvP spielt, das kann man eben nur beurteilen, wenn man selbst einen hat, und natürlich auch eine andere Klasse, ich habe noch nen Schami und nen Hexer und muss sagen, der Hexer spielt sich am leichtesten, dann kommt der Schami, und dann erst der Hunter.

Wenn ich das lese: "Ich empfinde es aus ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass die Hunter sich extrem gut selber versorgen (Lederer) können und sich sehr schnell Lvln, dafür im Endgame einen schlechten Ruf haben."

Ja mag sein, nur Hexer levelt sich genauso schnell, und Magier erst recht-wenn nicht shcneller- (zumindest mit der richtigen Froststkillung) 
Und selbst versorgen kann sich wohl jede Klasse, wenn man die Richtigen Berufe wählt, nur im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen, hat der Hunter auch höhere Laufende Kosten: Ammo, Futter und Wasser.
Wenn sich deine Klasse sich nicht selbst versorgen kann, dann machst du irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Faulmaul (10. Januar 2008)

Jaq schrieb:


> Gestern hat auf Malygos n Paladin den Ring der Treffsicherheit (Epic Random-Drop [ist bei der 1. bota-gruppe gedroppt, nonhero] dem Jäger weggewürfelt. Der Ring ist für JÄGER....)



noch cheese zum whine?

Vergelter kann ebenso need anmelden wie hunter... beides manaklassen (wegen der mp5 drauf) und beide need auf +bew...

wer huntaaaaitem schreit und dann beleidigt ist wenns ne andere klasse kriegt tut mir leid ^^

und etwas offtopic ist das noch dazu


----------



## Gregorius (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jäger- aber die Geschichte von wegen "easy to learn, hard to master" kann wohl jede andere Klasse lange vor euch behaupten. Für den Hunter braucht man weder Skill, noch ist er extrem equip abhängig wie ein Paladin oder ein Krieger. Er lvlt sich praktisch von alleine und spielt sich nicht sonderlich spektakulär.



Hm... ich weiß nicht recht was ich dazu sagen soll... Mein 70er Hunter ist nur mein "drittchar", ich habe nen Palatank und noch nen Frostmage auf 70, ein Fury-Warrior folgt gerade.

Ich muss sagen, was Damage angeht, benötigt der Jäger zwar nicht mehr Skill, aber mehr Konzentration, Disziplin und Zeitaufwand (im Vorfeld)! Denn was man über den Jäger sagen kann ist nicht, dass er extrem Equipabhängig ist, da geb ich dir Recht (obwohl er stark davon abhängt, aber eben nicht so sehr wie ein Vergelter). ABER: Der Damage vom Jäger hängt deutlich stärker vom Skill des Users ab, als jede andere Klasse. Das merkt man regelmäßig in Instanzen und Raids, vor allem wenn mehrere Jäger bei sind. Mein Jäger war erst 2x bei Attumen, kämpft dort teilweise gegen komplett epische. Ich bin auf Überleben geskillt mit grün-blauem Equip, also quasi all das was hier im Hunterforum eher "abgelehnt" wird, aber hau teilweise die Hunter locker weg... Warum... weil ich so ein "Imba roxxor hunter bin"? Nein, weil ich mir hier einige Tipps zu Herzen genommen habe und meine Rotation stark verbessert habe und damit einfach mehr Hits als die anderen Jäger hinbekomme.

Unser mainhunter im Kararaid ist bei Bossfights meist mit Abstand Nummer 1. Ok, wir haben keine Schurken und Offwarries bei, aber weder die 3 Mages noch die beiden Hexer kommen ran. Und das liegt nicht daran dass letztere sonderlich schlecht wären, in 25er Gruppen liegen die meist trotzdem vor ihren Eidesgenossen.

Ein Jäger kann miserabel sein wenn er seine Fähigkeiten nicht kennt und seine Rotation den zuverlässigen ignoriert (grob geschätzt bei 30-50% aller Jäger auf 70 immernoch der Fall!) und eher aus Autoshot und gezielter Schuß zusammengesetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hat man imho einen der stärksten DDs der zudem noch sehr gute supportfähigkeiten besitzt, welche auch noch je nach Skillung komplett unterschiedlich aussehen.

Dass der Jäger bedarf auf alles hat ist auch Blödsinn, dann kann man auch den Schmami (Mail/Leather, Waffen), Offwarrie (Waffen, teilweise Mail/Leather), Pala (je nach Skillung kann er gegen fast alle Klassen würfeln) anprangern... Mages, Hexer, Shadows, Moonkins und Eleschamis würfeln auch auf die gleichen Dinge...

Merkt ihr was? Genau, es gibt keine Items mehr "nur für eine Klasse". Damit sollte man sich abfinden! Nichtmal die Tier-Sets sind nur noch für eine Klasse... (also die Marken dafür) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm gerne Hunter mit, so wie ich allen Klassen ihre positiven Seiten abgewinnen kann. Es gibt überall gute und schlechte Spieler, wer sich als letzteres erweist wird halt nicht mehr mitgenommen, egal ob Jäger, Deftank, Schurke, Holypriest oder was weiß ich. Diese verallgemeinerungen in WoW sind einfach mal zum k.....

Gruß,

Euer Helatus


----------



## Trunks89 (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kenne ich habe auch 70 Jäger es gibt Freunde und feide so ist das eben such dir ne andere gruppe andere Leute und stell sie auf Ignor fertig


----------



## Bulltastic (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde Hunter sind manchmal sogar besser als Mages!!


----------



## Gregorius (10. Januar 2008)

Bulltastic schrieb:


> Also ich finde Hunter sind manchmal sogar besser als Mages!!



Gerade im Endgame ist das meist so, korrekt. Man sieht immer wieder bei den "großen", dass oben Schurken, Hexer und Hunter sind, Offwarries meist dahinter, weil sie sich immernoch zurückhalten müssen. Dann erst kommen die Mages...

Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

> Dann hast du noch nie richtig Aktiv PvP gemacht mit deinem hunter, bzw bist BM, da brauch man ja auch fats nur die "der nächste stirbt Taste" reinhämmern und gut ist, nur MAge ist weitaus einafcher zu Spielen im PvE, da man dort ja kaum was macht außer seinen 3 Buttons auf den gegner zu drücken udn fertig, man muss ja nichtmal drauf achten ob man dirket vorm mob stehst (es sei denn der Mob hat AE).



Ich lehen PvP Grundätzlich ab- ich sehe ich nicht wirklich, was ich um Lvl 20 mit den debil aufgemotzten PvP twinks anfangen soll. Mag sein dass der Mage einfacher ist (was ich übrigens nicht so empfinde), das Topic dreht sich allerdings um den Hunter, nicht um den Mage.



> Wenn ich das lese: "Ich empfinde es aus ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass die Hunter sich extrem gut selber versorgen (Lederer) können und sich sehr schnell Lvln, dafür im Endgame einen schlechten Ruf haben."
> 
> Ja mag sein, nur Hexer levelt sich genauso schnell, und Magier erst recht-wenn nicht shcneller- (zumindest mit der richtigen Froststkillung)
> Und selbst versorgen kann sich wohl jede Klasse, wenn man die Richtigen Berufe wählt, nur im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen, hat der Hunter auch höhere Laufende Kosten: Ammo, Futter und Wasser.
> Wenn sich deine Klasse sich nicht selbst versorgen kann, dann machst du irgendwas falsch.



Ob ein Hexer oder Magier gleich schnell gelevelt werden tut hier nichts zur Sache. Diese "Er kann das auch"-Argumentation lasse ich sowieso nicht gelten. 
Gespannt warte ich auf eine stattliche aufzählung der Platten, die für einen Prot paladin im Endgame geeignet sind und geschmiedet werden können. Als Hunter zähle ich dir spontan mal das Drachenlederer Set und den Khoriumzerstörer auf (auch wenns nicht die beste Waffe ist)...alles vom Lehrer Lernbar, keine 1xxx Gold für Rezepte notwendig, alles lila. Do you smell what Kal is cooking?
Die "Laufenden kosten" für Essen hat jede andere Klasse ausser dem Mag auch. Das Futter liegt auf der Strasse rum, wer zu Faul ist um es sich zu schiessen ist selber Schuld und die Ammo Kosten kann man dank Markos auf einem Vertretbaren Niveau halten.
Als Tank brauche ich zwar keine Ammo, dafür Manapots, Wächterelexiere, Foodbuffs, Zauberöl und hab nebenbei noch massiv höhere Repkosten als jeder Hunter...


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2008)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Gerade im Endgame ist das meist so, korrekt. Man sieht immer wieder bei den "großen", dass oben Schurken, Hexer und Hunter sind, Offwarries meist dahinter, weil sie sich immernoch zurückhalten müssen. Dann erst kommen die Mages...


Rüschtüsch... und trotzdem jammern plötzlich alle, weil die Mages bei diesem Patch mal ein größeres Stück vom Kuchen abgekriegt haben als andere Klassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber btt: In der Tat finde ich den Jäger etwas schwieriger zu beherrschan als den Mage @Mage_Collina. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Den Magier speiel ich schon unheimlich lange, während ich mit dem Jäger seltener mal in Instanzen bin. Wahrscheinlich tun sich die beiden Klassen da nicht viel, aber mir fällt der Jäger da schon allein wegen der fehlenden Übung schwerer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bekommen übermütige Magier seltener die Schuld als Jäger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Kal schrieb:


> Ob ein Hexer oder Magier gleich schnell gelevelt werden tut hier nichts zur Sache. Diese "Er kann das auch"-Argumentation lasse ich sowieso nicht gelten.


Lol?
Du kommst mit dem Argument, daß der Jäger sich fast von alleine levelt und es deswegen gerecht wäre, daß er später nicht mitgenommen wird.
Das allein ist schon unglaublich unlogisch.
Und wenn dann jemand entgegnet, daß sich Magier und Hexer mindestens genauso leicht leveln lassen (die Konsequenz wäre, daß es laut Deiner Logik dann auch gerecht wäre, wenn diese im späteren Spiel nicht mehr mit in Instanzen genommen werden), dann läßt Du das Argument nicht gelten?
Is klar Karl.
In meinen Augen hast Du Dich mit dem zitierten Satz selbst von der Diskussion disqualifiziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> Gespannt warte ich auf eine stattliche aufzählung der Platten, die für einen Prot paladin im Endgame geeignet sind und geschmiedet werden können. Als Hunter zähle ich dir spontan mal das Drachenlederer Set und den Khoriumzerstörer auf (auch wenns nicht die beste Waffe ist)...alles vom Lehrer Lernbar, keine 1xxx Gold für Rezepte notwendig, alles lila. Do you smell what Kal is cooking?


Yihaaa... Magier: Können ihr Set selbst schneidern und das sogar beim Lehrer lernen... und alles lila. Oo
Priester: Egal ob Shadow oder Heiler: Beim Lehrer erlernbar und alles lila...
Etc etc etc...
Magst Du armer Pala ein Stück Käse?
Wenn Du mit Deiner Klasse unzufrieden bist, dann such Dir Dein Ventil für Aggressionen nicht in einer Diskussion über Jäger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kal schrieb:


> Die "Laufenden kosten" für Essen hat jede andere Klasse ausser dem Mag auch. Das Futter liegt auf der Strasse rum, wer zu Faul ist um es sich zu schiessen ist selber Schuld und die Ammo Kosten kann man dank Markos auf einem Vertretbaren Niveau halten.


Wow, ich bitte um entsprechende Makros... gerne auch per pm. Aber bitte keine in denen Nahkampfattacken auftauchen - da ist mir auch klar, daß die Ammo sparen.


----------



## Finnje (10. Januar 2008)

Elens schrieb:


> Ich muss um ehrlich zu sein sagen ich hasse Jäger die Klasse ist einfach überspielt auf eigentlich jedem Server dieser Welt ist der Jäger vom Prozentanteil die meist gespielte Klasse es spielen einfach zu viele diesen "Tierfreund" ....!  Wenn in nem BG 5-9 (Ja is mir schon ein paar mal passiert das es wirklich 9 waren für die eigene Fraktion wohlgemerkt O_o) Jäger spielen u. jeder dritte Char den man mal so aus jux anklickt als Jäger klassiviziert wird kann das ja nur überspielt heissen?? Warum fängt jeder zweite nen Jäger Twink an davon spielt vielleicht jeder dritte ihn auch auf 70 hoch geht ja auch relativ schnell im gegensatz zu manch anderer Klasse und das mal so locker Solo daher muss er sich nicht wundern das man ihn auch als nicht gruppentauglich sieht da es einfach zu viele Jäger sind kommt erschwerend noch dazu. Gäbe es genauso viele Heiler würden viele auch so ein Problem haben Inzen bzw. Raidgruppen zu finden weils einfach nen Überschuss gibt. Jede Minute schreit einer suchen (Echten) Tank für Grp spieln scheinbar zu wenige gäbs davon extrem mehr würden auch solche Spieler einen Thread aufmachen warum nimmt mich nie einer mit.....
> 
> ich mag es halt nicht einen Char zu spielen den irgendwie so EXTREM viele spielen.
> 
> ...



Sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise. Extrem eingeschränkt.
Generall finde ich, das aus WoW etwas anderes geworden ist als das Spiel, das es ursprünglich sein sollte. Es geht nur noch um höher, schneller, weiter... Wer ist der beste in diesem, wer hat am meisten von jenem.
Du wirst ausgelacht, wenn du nicht optimal spielst, die best möglichste Ausrüstung besitzt und als Jäger sogar, wenn dein Pet scheiße ist.
Mir geht das ziemlich auf den Sack!
Sollte nicht jeder einfach das spielen, was ihm am meisten Spaß macht? So spielen, wie er will?
Das ganze Gerede vom PvP hört sich schon so an, als ob das ein neuer, offizieller Beruf wäre. Bullshit.

Wenn Spielspaß nurnoch daraus besteht, besser als andere zu sein, dann stimmt was nicht. Klar, ein Spiel wie WoW ziehlt in gewisser Hinsicht darauf ab, sich mit anderen zu messen...aber nicht in dieser extremen Art.

Ich werde meinen Spielstil beibehalten, gemütlich meine Quests erledigen und nicht vergessen, das es nur ein Spiel ist.

PS: Übrigends, anstatt solche sinnlosen Diskussionen zu führen sollte man sich mal lieber Gedanken drüber machen, wie sich der Umgang der Spieler inGame verändert hat.
Rechtschreibung ist komplett verloren gegangen, Schimpfwörter kommen im Minutentakt. Ich antworte einfach auf keine Fragen mehr, die nur aus 5 Abkürzungen bestehen. Wie zb: Ey, lfg sf?
Oder ich bin einfach auf dem falschen Server... Oder im falschen Spiel...


----------



## Xadron (10. Januar 2008)

denke mal, hast nicht die falsche Klasse gewählt, sondern einfach die falsche Fraktion^^

bei uns Hordies bekommt ein Hunter auch schonmal nen Standartart-Spruch gedürckt, aber eben immer mit nem ^^ versehen...

Eisfalle ist in der Tat schlecht zu kontrollieren, aber trotzdem, fachmännisch gestellt, in sehr guter CC finde ich.

Jäger = Easy Mode? ganz klar, ja! Aber ist das ein Nachteil für die Gruppe? Nein!

Jäger macht wenig Schaden? Hm, es gibt Ausnahmen, aber i.d.R sind sie nicht so die gewaltigen DD's im PvE, im PvP aber verdammt böse (Schurken sind so ziemlich die einzigen gefährlichen Gegner finde ich, beruht auf Twink-Erfahrung sowohl mit Schurke, als auch Jäger^^)

Was den Schaden betrifft: Hab, als ich außer Krone der Blitze noch komplett blau ausgestattet war, mit meinem Ele-Schami nen Fullepic Jäger in HdZ2 weit hinter mir gelassen, zum einen hat er sich aber primär um adds gekümmert, ich dagegen meist auf den den Dicken vor'm Portal und immer nur kurz mit Kettenblitz auf die kleinen Adds geschwenkt, damit uns auch nichts entflieht. Da Jäger in Instanzen auch in der Tat recht selten sind, hab ich auch nicht die Erfahrung, ob er einfach nicht so gut gespielt, einfach viel vorsichtiger mit seiner Aggro war (war ich nämlich nicht gerade), oder woran es gelegen hat...

Tatsache ist und bleibt aber, dass Jäger auch noch mehr Vorteile haben, als du genannt hast:

Jägerpull mit Aggro-Umleitung auf Tank: Je nach Skill WEIT mehr Reichweite und schießt einfach viel schnelle seinen Pfeil ab, als ein Krieger, wichtig, wenn man bei viel Bewegung der Mob's mal ne Pat pullen will, ohne gleich die Gruppe neben an mitzunehmen, oder eben, mit was mehr Zeit, direkt mit was Bösem beginnen, was deutlich mehr Schaden als ein Auto-Schot und damit mehr Aggro macht (auf den Tank)

Petpull auf weite Distanz in schwierigen Situationen, bzw. mit Schleichkatze kleine Erkundungstour und schonmal Ziele markieren, etc. dank Auge des Wildtiers (schwierige Sache, aber sehr cool, wenn der Jäger es richtig beherrscht)

Kiten!!! (oder hattest du das schon erwähnt? Mal eben ein Boss-Add bis zum Instanz-Eingang pullen und totstellen zB. (sehr effektiver, laaaanger CC^^)

BM-Hunter:

nach jedem Pet-Crit, JEGLICHER Schaden auf den Gegner erhöht, von wegen Jäger pushen nur Melees und andere Jäger. ok, sind ja "nur" 3%, dafür aber wirklich auf ALLES! 10s sind ne lange Zeit, und meiner Erfahrung nach crittet ein BM-Pet quasi pausenlos, Effekt also immer aktiv. Und ALLE Schadensklassen quasi permanent um konstante 3% pushen, wer kann das schon?

Fearimmuner Nottank:
Mob setzt zum Fear an, BH-Hunter zündet Zorn des Wildtiers, beide (Pet und sein Herrchen) sind fear-immun, Wenn fear den Tank trifft, Einschüchterung, Knurren,  etc. drauf, damit das Pet auch schön die Aggro bekommt, bis der Tank wieder am Start is und sich die Aggro zurückholt (sollte letzteres nicht klappen, spätestens wenn's Pet tot is, hat's eben auch keine Aggro mehr, ist zwar schade, aber eher zu verkraften, als ein toter Kammerade, auch wenn der Jäger es emotional vllt. anders sieht^^)

Ja, ich bin ein BM-Freund, blöd natürlich, wenn man dann wirklich mal nen Leader hat, der dem Jäger das Pet verbietet, oder man nen BM hat, der sein Pet nicht unter Kontrolle hat, aber beides ist meines Erachtens zu mindest auf Horde-Seite auf unserm Server echt selten geworden.

Und wenn du wirklich solche Schwierigkeiten hast, Instanzgruppen zu finden, einfach durchhalten / durchbeißen, spätestens in 25er Raid, eigentlich schon in 10ern, ist ein guter Jäger eigendlich immer willkommen, also Kopf hoch und durchhalten^â


----------



## Baloron (10. Januar 2008)

kleiner tipp noch meinerseits.
geh inis erstmal mit freunden/gildies. da lernt man sein jäger auszureizen und kann sich nen ruf aufbauen, dann sagen die wenn sie in ner andren grp sind auch schonmal du ich kenn da nen guten hunter ----> man macht sich nen namen (bin jetzt selber ned grad berühmt aber es reicht^^) und findet dann eig immer ne grp auf ca gl lvl.
wollte hiermit nicht unterstellen das der TE oder ein andrer hunter hier sein char ned spielen kann, hab 
des nur mal so angemerkt

so on 

der balo


----------



## Metalmaniac (10. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt einfach klasse wie sich die Hunterhasser hier alle lächerlich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.) wenn ein stun (sheep, eisfalle etc.) in Kraft tritt, lässt das Pet automatisch von dem Ziel ab und läuft (sofern auf passiv) zum Hunter zurück und holt es nicht einfach aus dem stun

2.) ihr immer mit eurem ewigen "HUNTERITEM!!!!11111elf"... Zeigt mir bitte eine 25er Instanz in der ein Hunter wahlos aus irgendwelche Items dkp setzt!

3.) Euer geflame zielt auf Erfahrungen aus maximal 5er Inis ab, jedoch scheint ihr keinerlei Vorstellungen eines 25er Raids zu haben. Da kommt es doch schonmal vor, dass der Krieger Donnerknall, der Schurke Klingenwirlbel, oder der Prot-Pala Weihe macht.

Der dmg-output eines Hunters: viele denken der Hunter sei nicht dazu in der Lage viel dmg zu machen, nur lassen sich viele von einigen klitzekleinen Details blenden!
Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Karazhan (wahrscheinlicher dass der Großteil der Leute die hier sinnfrei spammen auch schonmal da waren): im Normalfall befindet sich ein Magier oder Hexer am Ende des Raids immer aus Rang 1. Warum? Tja, wenn wir mal die Tatsache betrachten, dass nach Attumen auf dem Weg zu Moroes ein Menge Bombgruppen stehen, und ein Magier mit seiner Arkanen-Explosion an allen Mobs pro Sekunde ca. 1k Schaden macht, stellt das in meinen Augen einen immensen Boost im Dmg-Meter dar, da der hunter mit Salve und Sprengfalle diesen Output einfach nicht nachahmen kann.

Desweiteren gibt es in späteren Instanzen ebenfalls weiterhin Bombgruppen und dies sogar in Bossfights. Man schaue sich den Bossfight in TK gegen Keal'thas an (von Morogrim brauche ich gar nicht erst sprechen): Nachdem er seine Waffen spawnt werden die Waffen (bis auf Axt und Bogen) gebombt. Dmg-Boost oder nicht??

Es ist einfach nur lachhaft in einem Raid zu sehen wie sich die Klassen um den Support kloppen:
sagt der Magier/Hexer: "Ich brauch ne Eule, einen Schami UND einen Shadow"
sagt der Schurke: "Ich brauch nen Feral und am Besten 2 Schamis!"

Ich als Hunter sage (da ich diese Erfahrung schon im Raid gemacht habe): "Gebt mir 1-2 weitere BM's, den Rest könnter haben!" Es gibt in meinen Augen einfach nichts besseres, als den 3%-Buff eines BM's, da er stackt und man so auf 6%-15% extra dmg kommen kann! Wer im Raid anders skillt (SV wäre auch noch ok) ist selber schuld.

achja: und viel Spaß in den inis ohne Missdirect wenn die inkompetenten Mages Und Hexer wieder dumm draufhauen und es nicht hinbekommen Seelebrechen (da geht ein Splitter bei drauf mimimi) oder Vanish zu nutzen (öhhhh... 5 sek. castzeit, da geht doch dmg bei drauf)

wie sagte es noch gleich ein mir gut bekannter Tank: "Wer Aggro zieht darf zuende tanken!"


TOTSTELLEN FTW ihr bobs

so far, 

der metal


----------



## Baloron (10. Januar 2008)

hmm...inhaltlich hast ja recht metal (ausser mit dem bm..liebe mm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber dein ton is schon argh


----------



## Metalmaniac (10. Januar 2008)

es regt mich nunmal auf soviel geballte inkompetenz auf einem haufen zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MM war ich bis SSC auch geskillt, nur gibt es Probleme, wie ich finde, mit dem Manamanagement, da die Bossfight teilweise an die 10 Minuten Marke gehen.


----------



## Baloron (10. Januar 2008)

/sign


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

@Dalmus



> Lol?
> Du kommst mit dem Argument, daß der Jäger sich fast von alleine levelt und es deswegen gerecht wäre, daß er später nicht mitgenommen wird.



Na dann quote doch bitte mal die Stelle, an der ich geschrieben habe, dass es gerecht ist, dass der Hunter nicht mitgenommen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte gespannt.



> Und wenn dann jemand entgegnet, daß sich Magier und Hexer mindestens genauso leicht leveln lassen (die Konsequenz wäre, daß es laut Deiner Logik dann auch gerecht wäre, wenn diese im späteren Spiel nicht mehr mit in Instanzen genommen werden), dann läßt Du das Argument nicht gelten?
> Is klar Karl.



Der Name ist Kal. In diesem Topic gehts darum, warum der Hunter einen schlechten ruf hat und nicht, welche Klasse am einfachsten zu leveln ist. Und überhaupt...du verargumentierst den Punkt, dass der Hunter einfach zu levlen ist damit, dass auch andere Klassen einfach sind? Lol right back.



> In meinen Augen hast Du Dich mit dem zitierten Satz selbst von der Diskussion disqualifiziert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zum Glück in etwa von der Tragweite eines umgefallenen Sack Reis ist.



> Yihaaa... Magier: Können ihr Set selbst schneidern und das sogar beim Lehrer lernen... und alles lila. Oo
> Priester: Egal ob Shadow oder Heiler: Beim Lehrer erlernbar und alles lila...
> Etc etc etc...


Ich habe argumentiert, dass der Hunter ein Selbstversorger vom feinsten ist. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass dies nicht auf den Mage, auf den Priest oder Klasse XY zutrifft. Diese These wurde angezweifelt und behauptet, dass jede Klasse sich selber versorgen könne, was ich übrigens erfolgreich widerlegt habe, denn ganz offensichtlich hast du keinerlei Argumente die das wiederlegen.



> Magst Du armer Pala ein Stück Käse?



Ihr armen Hunter habt ja ohnehin keinen, weil ihr euer geld für Muni und Futter ausgeben müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn Du mit Deiner Klasse unzufrieden bist, dann such Dir Dein Ventil für Aggressionen nicht in einer Diskussion über Jäger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich...ihr lamentiert so schön rum wenn man auf euch herumhackt...ich könnte das stundenlang tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [ironie]Ausserdem kann ich regemässig meine Aggressionen aubbauen- jeden Abend, wenn ich durchschnittlich fünf Huntern sage, dass ich ihn nicht in ne Inze mitnehme, weils sies nicht anders verdient haben. [/ironie] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wow, ich bitte um entsprechende Makros... gerne auch per pm. Aber bitte keine in denen Nahkampfattacken auftauchen - da ist mir auch klar, daß die Ammo sparen.


wow...sogar zu faul um die eigenen Stikies im Klassenforum zu lesen. Bin ich dein Erklärbär?



Edit:
einige unbedachte Äusserungen entfernt.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> @Dalmus
> Na dann quote doch bitte mal die Stelle, an der ich geschrieben habe, dass es gerecht ist, dass der Hunter nicht mitgenommen wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


Mach ich doch gerne.


Kal schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es aus ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass die Hunter sich extrem gut selber versorgen (Lederer) können und sich sehr schnell Lvln, dafür im Endgame einen schlechten Ruf haben.


Und nun komm mir nicht mit irgendeiner Haarspalterei. 
Es geht darum, daß Huunter ungern mitgenommen werden, was auf den schlechten Ruf zurückzuführen ist.



Kal schrieb:


> Der Name ist Kal.


Und der Spruch lautet trotzdem "Is klar Karl". Egal ob das Gegenüber Horst, Detlef, Roxxor oder Kal heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> In diesem Topic gehts darum, warum der Hunter einen schlechten ruf hat und nicht, welche Klasse am einfachsten zu leveln ist.


Wer hat denn den Punkt daß Hunter sich quasi von alleine leveln angeführt?



Kal schrieb:


> Ich habe argumentiert, dass der Hunter ein Selbstversorger vom feinsten ist. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass dies nicht auf den Mage, auf den Priest oder Klasse XY zutrifft. Diese These wurde angezweifelt und behauptet, dass jede Klasse sich selber versorgen könne, was ich übrigens erfolgreich widerlegt habe, denn ganz offensichtlich hast du keinerlei Argumente die das wiederlegen.


Du hast geschrieben, daß Du es als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit empfindest... was schreib ich? Steht ja weiter oben zitiert...
Dann wird Dir entgegengehalten, daß dies auch für andere Klassen gilt, was in der Konsequenz bedeutet, daß nach Deiner Logik auch andere Klassen deswegen gerechterweise einen schlechten Ruf haben müßten.
Woraufhin Du erwidert hast (jaja, erwidern und widerlegen nicht mit 'ie'), daß Du dies als Argument nicht gelten läßt.
Ich habe nie behauptet, daß dies für _alle_ Klassen gilt. Sonst hätte ich Dir ja kein Stück Käse angeboten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> wow...sogar zu faul um die eigenen Stikies im Klassenforum zu lesen. Bin ich dein Erklärbär?


Ich hab einen eigenen Sticky im Hunter-Forum?
Wußte gar nicht, daß ich dort mal was Weltbewegendes geschrieben hätte. Oo
scnr


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

> Und nun komm mir nicht mit irgendeiner Haarspalterei.
> Es geht darum, daß Huunter ungern mitgenommen werden, was auf den schlechten Ruf zurückzuführen ist.



Haarspalterei? Büdde? Die Tatsache, dass dieses Quote deiner Argumentation nicht in die Hände spielt deklariert meine Widerrede nicht zu einer Haarspalterei, sondern deinen Beitrag zu einer Unterstellung. Du interpretierst eine dir gelegene Aburteilung, die ich so nie geschrieben hab. Das ist keine Haarspalterei sondern eine Klarstellung.



> Du hast geschrieben, daß Du es als ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit empfindest... was schreib ich? Steht ja weiter oben zitiert...
> Dann wird Dir entgegengehalten, daß dies auch für andere Klassen gilt, was in der Konsequenz bedeutet, daß nach Deiner Logik auch andere Klassen deswegen gerechterweise einen schlechten Ruf haben müßten.
> Woraufhin Du erwidert hast (jaja, erwidern und widerlegen nicht mit 'ie'), daß Du dies als Argument nicht gelten läßt.
> Ich habe nie behauptet, daß dies für alle Klassen gilt. Sonst hätte ich Dir ja kein Stück Käse angeboten.



Naja- das mit der Unterstellung haben wir ja schon durchgekaut. Worin besteht jetzt eigentlich genau der Disput? Die Tatsache, dass ich den Hunter (jajaa...genau, mit einem "U") nicht mag fusst nicht auf rational nachvollziehbaren Gründen- was anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet. Das er aber im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen klare Vorteile hat (und es ist mir so lang wie breit, ob andere Klasse diese auch geniessen) empfinde ich es aus ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, dass er Unbeliebt ist (und damit meine ich nicht, dass es mich freut, dass er nicht in Inzen/Raids mitgenommen wird, egal wie verkrampft du daran heruminterpretierst). Natürlich könnte man sagen, dass ich selbiges dann auch für andere Klassen empfinden müsste, nur sind Empfindungen kein logisches Konzept. Ich würde mich auch davor hüten meine Antipathie dem Hunter gegenüber auf irgendwelche objektive Gründe zurückzuführen (die genannten Gründe sind, wie du schon erkannt hast nicht objektiv). Ich mag den Hunter nicht und mag ihn noch weniger, weil er sich einfach lvlt und sich selber versorgen kann. Das dabei eine Spur Neid von meinem nicht gerade einfachen Farmleben als Tankadin mitschwingt, gebe ich gerne zu. Solche Vorurteile entbehren jeglicher Logik, wie zum Beispiel der Klassenidiot, der einfach irgendwann in dieser Position ist, obwohl er eigentlich n netter Kerl wäre. Ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis, mich als Pala am Jäger zu rächen oder so.  

Es gibt leute denen die bei Langeweile Newbies Bashen und das ok finden (was mir gegen den Strich geht)...genau wie es Leute gibt die den Hunter grundsätzlich hassen.


----------



## Caymen (10. Januar 2008)

mich nervt es etwas, dass hier fast alle hunterspieler behaupten, dass man IMMER den meisten schaden in 5er Instanzen macht...
das is nur so wenn die anderen sehr schlecht ausgerüstet sind...
ich muss sagen dass ich noch nie eine gruppe gesehen hab bei der der hunter platz 1 ist, was aber (wenn gutes equiq) möglich ist,
ich weiß nicht wer den comment abgegeben hat aber stoffies , schurken und schamanen (endlich werden die erwähnt ;P) bei ungefähr gleich gutem equiq nicht weniger schaden machen als ein hunter, das sagen nur die leute die mi ihrer klasse angeben wollen, meistens ist halt das gegenteil der fall, da ja auch stoffies einen echten nachteil haben, wenn sie zum beispiel mal (wegen oom und so weiter) im nahkampf sehr sehr schnell verrecken, was ja auch fair ist, da es ja nicht gehen würde dass eine klasse die meisten schaden raushaut und an meisten aushält wäre ja unfair
aber man muss ja auch mal was gegen die flamer sagen: das hunter im PvP zu übermächtig sind, liegt  halt daran, dass man sie meistens am falschen zeitpunkt erwischt, jedoch wenn ich hinter einem jäger stehe, dann hat er so gut wie keine chance (frostshock und dann nahkampf, denn im nahkampf hat man als jäger keine chance gegen andere melee klassen), wenn man allerdings von einem jäger überrascht wird ist es ja klar, dass es dank kiten zu einem schnellen tod führen wird ( pet drauf scattershot und dann dürfte sogar autoshot reichen) nur das dispellen von meinem geisterwolf geht mir auf den sack *g*
jäger sind vieeleicht ein bisschen übermächtig aber das war ja fast bei jeder klasse mal so! bevor es die ally-schamanen  gab haben auch noch alle gemotzt: bäh die schamanen sind viel  zu imba bäh die sind zu stark im pvp... heute hört man davon nichts mehr^^ wie gesagt wenn die jäger erstmal ihren ersten nerf bekommen kommt bestimmt ein anti offwarrry thread *g* dasn ist was ich damit sagen will... das mit der b00nklasse stimmt leider wirklich, merkt man leider auch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


insgesamt sollte man jäger mit in inis nehmen, weil es zb events gibt wo mann jäger wirklich braucht. schlusswort: solange sie mir nicht den loot klauen sind jäger immer willkommen ;D


----------



## Isel (10. Januar 2008)

Also ich spiele jetzt seit sicherlich 2,5 Jahren einen Hunter.  Ich habe gestern in Kara das erste mal ein DMG-Meter laufen lassen. Einfach mal aus Neugierde, da ich normal nicht viel von diesem ewigen dmg gelaber hören will. Das is nich imemr das Wichtigste in ner Instanz. Am Ende war mein Hunter auf Rang 1 und der Raid hat Kara clear, also ist das Equip bei den anderen wahrscheinlich gar besser als meins, da ich noch nicht so lange bei denen mitmische. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass die beiden Magierjungs unter mir auch nich oft gebombt haben usw bei den Mobgruppen vor Moroes und so sicher noch mehr dmg hätten raushauen können. Trotzdem sieht man daran, dass nen Hunter doch guten Schaden machen kann, wenn er ne ordentliche Schussrotation durchzieht.
Auch das Pet drinlassen ist blödsinn, so verschenkt man doch Dmg, der bei nem knappen Ausgang vielleicht sogar mal entscheidend sein kann. Wie sich Tiere in Instanzen bei Cc richtig eingestellt verhalten, ist hier ja shcon beschrieben.
Außerdem ist es mit etwas Übung nich schwer, seinen Mob in ne Eisfalle zu ziehen, seit dem unterdrückenden Schuss, stellen ja auch Caster kein Problem mehr da. Außerdem kann man die Eisfalle auf fast jeder Art Mob anwenden, wo andere Klassen mit ihrem cc mehr eingeschränkt sind.
Ich glaube ja, dass viele mit Huntern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, weil so viele sich son Jägerlein zum farmen hochgezüchtet haben.
So ist das nunmal, trotzdem sollte man fair sein, es gibt genug Leute die nen Hunter als Main spielen.
Am meisten kotzt es mich eigentlich an, dass Hunter auf der einen Seite immer als imba beschimpft werden, auf der anderen aber zu mies sind für Gruppen oder Raids....das is doch ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Lucid (10. Januar 2008)

kal, ich denke du verstehst nicht ganz worauf dalmus hinaus willst:

du sagst, du empfindest es als ausgleichende gerechtigkeit dass hunter einen schlechten ruf haben weil sie... usw
gleiches gilt auch für mages,hexer. empfindest du es auch bei diesen klassen als ausgleichende gerechtigkeit das sie einen schlechten ruf haben (bzw haben müssten?)

und du redest von vorteilen.
sobald andere klassen diesen "vorteil" aber auch haben. ist es dann ein vorteil gegenüber diesen klassen?


----------



## Necrolord (10. Januar 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> ich kann deinen frust schon verstehen das es dich ärgert das dich niemand mitnimmt weil du nen hunter spielst ...aber meiner meinung übertreibst du vielleicht nen bischen... du hast nicht zufällig schonmal vergelter pala gespielt oder ? wenn ich als vergelter ne gruppe such muss ich mir im lfg channel sachen wie "lol nen dmg pala" und ähnliches anhören... dagegen haben die hunter noch nen super ruf obwohl der vergelter noch vergleichbaren schaden macht und noch mehr support für ne gruppe bietet... wenns dich stört wechsel zu horde ich hab noch nie davon gehört das jemand nen hunter wegen diversen klischees nicht mitnimmt....



genau so isses, spiel mal nen vergelter dan wirst du über die Probleme mit deinem jäger lachen. Aber ganz ehrlich kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen, so krass wie du das beschreibst. Ich kenne Jäger da sag ich nur... autsch. Ich finde jäger sind genauso gute DD´s wie hexer,magier oder schurken. Hat halt alles mit skill, equip, gruppen zusammenstellung usw. zu tun.

greetz Necro


----------



## lokix (10. Januar 2008)

naja zum Thema das der Jäger keine Buffs etc. mit in den Raid bringt muss ich deutlich widersprechen^^.
Zum einen haben SV-hunter immer noch ihren "Schwäche-aufdecken"Buff der für den gesamten Raid gilt, die Aura ( gilt leider nur fr die grp aber egal^^ ), Aspekt der Wildnis ( bei Bossen mit viel Naturdmg das A und O im Kampf ), ausserdem denke ich das Irreführung, einlullender Schuss ( jetzt mit ZA einigermassen wieder aktuell ), etc. dem Raid sehr viel weiter helfen als es andere Klassen könnten. ----> letztens wollten sie mal Maulgar ohne Hunter pullen etc.^^xD das war lustig weil es echt nie gefunzt hat .... naja ich denke das Hunter entweder als rein DD´ler genutzt werden sollten ( wobei sie meist ( nicht unbedingt ) an Mage´s etc. ran kommen ) oder was noch viel WICHTIGER ist -----> SUPPORT <-------- ich merke es selber in Raids das ich teilweise echt nicht zum DMG machen komme weil ich die Hälfte der Zeit supporten darf ( in Raids nicht unbedingt der Fall aber in inis auf jeden Fall ) .


ach ja und .... SCHUSSROTATION FTW ohne die geht gar nichts


----------



## safbdh (10. Januar 2008)

Mein 70ger main ist auch hunter ( 70) ... allerdings ist meine Meinung zu den Vorurteilen gespalten. Ich selbst bin denke ich ( hoffe ich^^ ) nicht so, habe auch nie Beschwerden bekommen.

ABER, in letzter zeit spiele ich mit meinem druiden (61) und hab bei instanzen gruppen auch öfters hunter dabei und es ist leider so, dass genau die meistens andauernd Fehler machen z.B. was ich am meisten hasse ( da ich feral tank bin) wenn die hunter aber wirklich IMMER pullen müssen und dann ... ja ich nimm einen alleine bla bla und den Spott auch net ausmachen nichtmal wenn man sie bittet. Und zum Thema sie haben need auf alles, naja stimmt schon wenn mir ein hunter auf 61 das leder Equip mit Stärke wegschnappt nur weil da auch en bissl Ausdauer drauf ist werd ich schon am wütend. 
Das sind leider auch keine Einzelfälle!!

Alles in allem sind Jäger auf jeden Fall eine tolle Klasse und werden wirklich unterschätz und sind auch in raids meiner Meinung nach nützlich, aber sie werden nun mal oft von noobs gespiel und die Vorurteile sind auch nicht NUR aus der Luft gegriffen.

Aber wenn deine Gilde gut drauf ist wird sie schnell sehen dass du spielen kannst und dann passt des.


MfG safbdh


----------



## Godo (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab noch nie miterlebt das ein Jäger als DD nicht mitgenommen wurde, d.h. falls es keine "bessere" Alternative gab ^^. Das es ne Menge Jäger gibt die so ziemlich auf alles need haben halte ich leider nicht für ein gerücht ~.~, erst vor kurzem hat sich ein Hunta eines Stoffteils mit Int, wille und etc. bemächtigt... Eigentlich mag ich ja Jäger, ich hasse nur ihre Pets... Aber wie dem auch sei, wenn man noch nen DD sucht und sich nach Stunden niemand meldet außer ein Jäger, dann wäre ich durchaus nicht abgeneigt ihn mitzunehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz nebenbei: Wer sich wundert dass meleeschamis auf leder need machen, dem sei gesagt das die meiste schwere rüstung nunmal auf jäger zugeschnitten ist, und selbst in Gilden die BT raiden laufen melees mit schurkenequip rum


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

> kal, ich denke du verstehst nicht ganz worauf dalmus hinaus willst:
> 
> du sagst, du empfindest es als ausgleichende gerechtigkeit dass hunter einen schlechten ruf haben weil sie... usw
> gleiches gilt auch für mages,hexer. empfindest du es auch bei diesen klassen als ausgleichende gerechtigkeit das sie einen schlechten ruf haben (bzw haben müssten?)
> ...



Nö, ich verstehe sehr gut worauf Dalmus hinaus will- er baut aufgrund einer persönlichen Impression, die jeglicher Objektivität entbehrt eine Logik auf, derzufolge ich auch einen Mage oder Warlock nicht mögen dürfte. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe mag ich den Hunter generell nicht, die Tatsache, dass lvl und Versorgungstechnisch recht einfach zu spielen ist trägt lediglich zusätzlich dazu bei. Anderen Klassen- wie der Paladin- haben es massiv schwerer (das ist kein Whine, es lohnt sich schliesslich bekleiden wir später wesentlich wichtigere Raidplätze als die Hunter) sich wirklich gut auszurüsten, darum (und weil der Hunter bei mir generell in keinem guten Licht steht) empfinde ich eine aufrichtige Schadenfreude an ihrem schlechten Ruf (und nur daran).


----------



## Striker1102 (10. Januar 2008)

Hier tauchen aber auch noch einige Vorurteile auf, auch von denen, die sich eher positiv äussern.

1. Es ist NICHT einfach, einen Hunter gut zu spielen, genau genommen ist der Jäger warscjheinlich die Klasse, die sich am meisten mit der Spielmechanik beschäftigen muss (das heisst übrigens nicht, dass es die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse ist! Und nein, ich habe nicht alle anderen Klassen auf 70 gespielt und weiss trotzdem etwa wie sie funktionieren) (kleines Beispiel, übrigens sehr hilfreich für eigentlich jeden Jäger LINK )

2. Der DMG des Jägers ist je nach Skillung sogar gut, massive Probleme bereiten (auch Skillungsbedingt) eher Manaprobleme.

3. Im BG mag der Jäger vielleicht wirklich gut dastehen, interessanter finde ich im Bereich PvP aber die Arena, und in der steht der Hunter wesentlich schlechter da als viele denken. Natürlich ist ein inniblau equipter Mage im hektischen 1 on 1 schnell frustriert über zu hohe crits oä. aber sobald mehr Abhärtung (und höhere Wertungen) ins Spiel kommen sind Hunter nurnoch selten zu sehen!


Soo das war im Grossen und Ganzen ^^ @alle die jetzt nen flame schreiben wollen, last es stecken, ganz ehrlich, man macht sich nur unbeliebt damit und es hilft keinem ...

kleiner Tipp nebenbei, n  Besuch im örtlichen Klassenforum kann wahre Wunder wirke! (gilt für alle Klassen und lohnt sich wirklich)


mfg Striker

P.S.: da ich gerade noch den Post über mir gelsen habe (und die dazugehörigen anderen): Wortgewandheit drückt vll niveau und Intelekt aus, kann aber nicht davon ablenken, dass du keine Ahnung hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isel (10. Januar 2008)

Godo schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei: Wer sich wundert dass meleeschamis auf leder need machen, dem sei gesagt das die meiste schwere rüstung nunmal auf jäger zugeschnitten ist, und selbst in Gilden die BT raiden laufen melees mit schurkenequip rum


Also das mal echt blödsinn finde ich. Ok ok ich hab nich den genauen Überblick, mag sein, dass es vielleicht für ein bestimmtes Rüstungsteil da für nen meleeschami grad nix gibt oder so. Aber es gibt genug Equip für Schamis finde ich. 
Selbst wenn, hätte meiner Meinung nach ein Schurke oder Feraldudu immer Vorrang, ich als Hunter würfel nem Schurken auch keine Epicrüssi weg, weil sie besser ist als meine blaue. Und mal im Ernst, als Hunter ist man im Pve weniger auf den Rüstungswert angewiesen, als ein Melee. Wenn man ne "Exotenskillung spielt" wie z.B. nen Moonkin muss man halt auch akzeptieren, dass da evtl nicht so viel Equip existiert, wie für die verbreiteteren Skilltrees. Sicher kann man dann drauf würfeln, das sollte man aber vorher dann halt mit den Leder/Stoffiklassen abklären. Denn die gucken dann dumm, wenn du erst ihnen nen Teil wegschnappst und dann eins droppt, was nur du tragen kannst.


----------



## Godo (10. Januar 2008)

Isel schrieb:


> Also das mal echt blödsinn finde ich. Ok ok ich hab nich den genauen Überblick, mag sein, dass es vielleicht für ein bestimmtes Rüstungsteil da für nen meleeschami grad nix gibt oder so. Aber es gibt genug Equip für Schamis finde ich.
> Selbst wenn, hätte meiner Meinung nach ein Schurke oder Feraldudu immer Vorrang, ich als Hunter würfel nem Schurken auch keine Epicrüssi weg, weil sie besser ist als meine blaue. Und mal im Ernst, als Hunter ist man im Pve weniger auf den Rüstungswert angewiesen, als ein Melee. Wenn man ne "Exotenskillung spielt" wie z.B. nen Moonkin muss man halt auch akzeptieren, dass da evtl nicht so viel Equip existiert, wie für die verbreiteteren Skilltrees. Sicher kann man dann drauf würfeln, das sollte man aber vorher dann halt mit den Leder/Stoffiklassen abklären. Denn die gucken dann dumm, wenn du erst ihnen nen Teil wegschnappst und dann eins droppt, was nur du tragen kannst.



Den Überblick scheinst du ja wirklich nicht so zu haben, aber dennoch Glückwunsch zu einer durchaus reifen Erkenntnis des sozialen Verhaltens betreffend: "[...] abklären [...]"


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Nö, ich verstehe sehr gut worauf Dalmus hinaus will- er baut aufgrund einer persönlichen Impression, die jeglicher Objektivität entbehrt eine Logik auf, derzufolge ich auch einen Mage oder Warlock nicht mögen dürfte.


Und genau das war mein Problem. Hättest Du nur geschrieben "Es ist völlig irrational, unlogisch und entbehrt jeglicher Objektivität, aber ich kann Jäger nicht ausstehen", dann hätte ich gar nicht erst angefangen zu argumentieren.
Aber Du hast Gründe vorgeschoben, die absolut fadenscheinig waren und es hatte den Anschein, daß Du das daran festmachst.



Kal schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe mag ich den Hunter generell nicht, die Tatsache, dass lvl und Versorgungstechnisch recht einfach zu spielen ist trägt lediglich zusätzlich dazu bei. Anderen Klassen- wie der Paladin- haben es massiv schwerer


Auch das entbehrt dann wieder jeglicher Objektivität, richtig?
Dann spare ich mir das argumentieren mal. Daß ich hier und da mal Quests auf andere Tage verschiebe, weil  da gerade ein Pala AoE-Farming mit meinen Questmobs betreibt ist unwichtig.
Paladine habens ja wirklich schwer. *seufz*



Kal schrieb:


> das ist kein Whine, es lohnt sich schliesslich bekleiden wir später wesentlich wichtigere Raidplätze als die Hunter


Achsoooo, daher weht der Wind.
Paladine sind ja viel wichtiger als andere Klassen. 
Wieder eine Äußerung die jeder Objektivität entbehrt?


----------



## Lowtec (10. Januar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> mein main ist auch hunter .....lol eq zum pet heilen omg was sind das für n4p´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gab eine Zeit, da war Petheilequipment durchaus zu was nützlich:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_-_3tfmU-o


----------



## Metalmaniac (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe mag ich den Hunter generell nicht, die Tatsache, dass lvl und Versorgungstechnisch recht einfach zu spielen ist trägt lediglich zusätzlich dazu bei. Anderen Klassen- wie der Paladin- haben es massiv schwerer (das ist kein Whine, es lohnt sich schliesslich bekleiden wir später wesentlich wichtigere Raidplätze als die Hunter) sich wirklich gut auszurüsten, darum (und weil der Hunter bei mir generell in keinem guten Licht steht) empfinde ich eine aufrichtige Schadenfreude an ihrem schlechten Ruf (und nur daran).




öhm, welcher pala ist auch so blöd und levelt als holy? xD

anders könnte ich mir deine "wichtige position im raid" nämlich nicht vorstellen, denn vergelter sind noch überflüssiger als laser-eulen ^^


----------



## Kal Jerico (10. Januar 2008)

> öhm, welcher pala ist auch so blöd und levelt als holy? xD



kommt drauf an, ob der Shocker schon als Holy zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ansonsten gibts da ja noch den Protpala.




> Und genau das war mein Problem. Hättest Du nur geschrieben "Es ist völlig irrational, unlogisch und entbehrt jeglicher Objektivität, aber ich kann Jäger nicht ausstehen", dann hätte ich gar nicht erst angefangen zu argumentieren.
> Aber Du hast Gründe vorgeschoben, die absolut fadenscheinig waren und es hatte den Anschein, daß Du das daran festmachst.



Tut mir leid Dalmus, ich werd das nächste mal, wenn ich eine Irrationale, unlogische und jeglicher Objektivität entbehrende Aussage tätige extra für dich entsprechend vermerken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Auch das entbehrt dann wieder jeglicher Objektivität, richtig?
> Dann spare ich mir das argumentieren mal. Daß ich hier und da mal Quests auf andere Tage verschiebe, weil da gerade ein Pala AoE-Farming mit meinen Questmobs betreibt ist unwichtig.
> Paladine habens ja wirklich schwer. *seufz*



Um mich mal deinen Worten zu bedienen:
du armer Jäger...Käse?



> Achsoooo, daher weht der Wind.
> Paladine sind ja viel wichtiger als andere Klassen.
> Wieder eine Äußerung die jeder Objektivität entbehrt?



Natürlich! Wer braucht den schon Palas? Es ist allgemein Bekannt, dass ständig und ohne Unterlass auf allen Servern verzweifelt nach Huntern gesucht wird, die bei Inzenruns tanken oder healen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Blöderweise sind die Hunter soooooo selten, dass man sie kaum findet- immer ein Ärgernis. 
Paladine sind nicht wichtiger als Klassen, die ihre Jobs ebenfalls können. Der Hunter ist ein DD wie jeder andere- mach dir nichts vor, was immer gesucht wird sind Tanks und Healer, der Pala kann je nach Skill beides- ich denke deine Frage ist damit beantwortet.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Januar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Dalmus, ich werd das nächste mal, wenn ich eine Irrationale, unlogische und jeglicher Objektivität entbehrende Aussage tätige extra für dich entsprechend vermerken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach's besser einfach andersrum. Markiere die logischen und rationalen Aussagen. Ist dann weniger Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> Um mich mal deinen Worten zu bedienen:
> du armer Jäger...Käse?


Hm, nee danke. Meine Katze mag keinen Käse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> Natürlich! Wer braucht den schon Palas? Es ist allgemein Bekannt, dass ständig und ohne Unterlass auf allen Servern verzweifelt nach Huntern gesucht wird, die bei Inzenruns tanken oder healen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ging um die "wichtigeren" Raidplätze und nicht um Iniruns, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. *grübel*
Und in dem Zusammenhang um Ausrüstung? *nachdenk*
Nungut, zumindest mußt Du Dich mit Jägern dann nicht um den Loot streiten, denn die werden Dir Dein Heilequip kaum wegwürfeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kal schrieb:


> Paladine sind nicht wichtiger als Klassen, die ihre Jobs ebenfalls können.


Und da Du vorhin behauptet hast, daß Paladine wichtigere Raidplätze einnehmen als Jäger hieße das, daß Du  den Jägern generell unterstellst ihren Job nicht zu können.
Argh, nein, Deine Aussage war nicht gekennzeichnet udn ich komme wieder mit Logik... mea culpa. *verneig*

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß wir vom Thema abkommen.
Die Nützlichkeit und die Supportfähigkeiten des Jägers in 5ern und Raids stellst Du ja nicht in Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkunit (11. Januar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Zu Items:
> hab auch schon feuermages gesehn die nur Eisblitze um sich geworfen haben



1.  es heißt frostblitz

2. ist ja nichts falsches wie z.B. pullen oder etwas weglooten


----------



## Hamster_arygos (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Jäger hab nun mal ein gewisses Reichweite Problem, zb Mechanar, ich hab schon so oft verschiedene Jäger schimpf gehört das es sich mit der Reichweite nicht aus geht sonst steht der mob nicht im Sichtfeld. Trifft vorallem bei Kanten bergauf statt.
Jäger die ihr Pet wirklich gut kontrollieren können sind leider sehr selten.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Eisfalle bei weiten nicht so zuverlässig wie ein Sheep oder ein Zapp vom Schurken ist.

Trotzdem mag ich Jäger in Gruppen. 
Es ist egal welche Klasse ein Spieler spielt solange er nicht damit umgehen kann wipt er die Gruppe, und jeder Spieler muss lernen wie er seine Klasse spielt.

LG
Hamster


----------



## Breakerzeus (11. Januar 2008)

naja ich habe auch shcon so manche dinge erlebt mit huntern. vor allem aber dass viele glauben sie können alles. erst pullen sie mit dem pet alles ran, der tank hats schwer aggro zu halten, die heiler haben genau so nen problem und wenn dann fast alle tot sind, stellt sich der jäger einfach tot und ruhe is. er kann zwar nich rezzen aber hat keine repkosten. und das, woran er eigentlich schuld hat. deswegen hat der hunter so nen schlechten ruf. ich kenne auch viele hunter die den richtig gut spielen können und die gehen dann auch ab. nur das problem ist bei huntern eigentlich immer das pet. dadurch dass es, wie schon gesagt, ständig hinterherläuft und von adds bzw. anderen mobs aggro zieht und die ganze gruppe im schlimmsten fall wipenj lässt, außer natürlich den hunter, der hat ja totstellen.

meiner meinung sind hunter schon ne richtig gute klasse, nur muss man wissen wie man sie spielen muss und man muss sein pet gut beherrschen.


----------



## Elgabriel (11. Januar 2008)

Metalmaniac schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt einfach klasse wie sich die Hunterhasser hier alle lächerlich machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig

[/QUOTE]

Desweiteren gibt es in späteren Instanzen ebenfalls weiterhin Bombgruppen und dies sogar in Bossfights. Man schaue sich den Bossfight in TK gegen Keal'thas an (von Morogrim brauche ich gar nicht erst sprechen): Nachdem er seine Waffen spawnt werden die Waffen (bis auf Axt und Bogen) gebombt. Dmg-Boost oder nicht??
[/QUOTE]

Hmmmm Keal'thas gestern SW-Stats Dmg-Done:
1. Mage
2. Hunter
3. Hunter
4. Hunter
5. Mage

[/QUOTE]

Es ist einfach nur lachhaft in einem Raid zu sehen wie sich die Klassen um den Support kloppen:
sagt der Magier/Hexer: "Ich brauch ne Eule, einen Schami UND einen Shadow"
sagt der Schurke: "Ich brauch nen Feral und am Besten 2 Schamis!"
[/QUOTE]

Außer nem Shadow brauch ich überhaupt keinen Support, kann allein genug DMG fahren

[/QUOTE]

Ich als Hunter sage (da ich diese Erfahrung schon im Raid gemacht habe): "Gebt mir 1-2 weitere BM's, den Rest könnter haben!" Es gibt in meinen Augen einfach nichts besseres, als den 3%-Buff eines BM's, da er stackt und man so auf 6%-15% extra dmg kommen kann! Wer im Raid anders skillt (SV wäre auch noch ok) ist selber schuld.

[/QUOTE]

Falsch!!! Wir waren gestern 2 MM und 1 SV > Ergebnis siehe oben. Habe jetzt ein paar Monate BM gespielt, hat sehr viel Spass gemacht aber gerade in FdS fährst als MM oder SV besser. Meine Erfahrung!


----------



## Szasstam (11. Januar 2008)

So, Tach zusammen,

ist mein erster Post im Buffed Forum und deshalb möchte ich direkt mal was kluges sagen und gleichzeitig (hoffentlich) einigen Menschen helfen, zumindest in gewissen Bereichen, ihr logisches Denken zu aktivieren.

Ich beziehe mich auf eine von vielen Mitspielern getätigte Aussage (wahrscheinlich eher der jüngeren Fraktion entsprungen - an dieser Stelle ein Gruß an alle jüngeren Spieler - bitte nicht übel nehmen - ist nichts persönliches - es gibt auch viele vernünftige junge Spieler die sich zu benehmen wissen und deren logisches Denken keine Anstöße benötigt um in Fahrt zu kommen)  die ich immer wieder, vor allem in Bezug auf Jäger zu hören bzw lesen bekomme.

Ich versuche grob zu zitieren:

"alda, n Jäga is nix ohne sein pet!!! Leg ich in 10 sek ohne pet!!!"

Es ist doch logisch, dass Spieleentwickler versuchen alle Klassen in einem Spiel ungefähr gleich stark zu machen um ein Spiel zu "balancen". Heisst jede Klasse soll Spaß haben und nicht benachteiligt werden (ob das immer so klappt ist fraglich, aber das ist nicht Teil meines Denkanstoßes). Jetzt gibt es da den Jäger mit Pet und beispielsweise den Pala ohne Pet. Beide sollen also entsprechend ihren Fähigkeiten ungefähr ähnlich stark sein. Der oben zitierten Aussage entnehme ich, dass Jäger eher akzeptiert werden würden, wenn sie auch ohne Pet "fett" wären. Ergo mit Pet absolut überlegen - würde mal gerne sehen wie dann das Geschreie losginge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Grunde viel Gerede kurzer Sinn:

Aussagen wie : "alda, n Jäga is nix ohne sein pet!!! Leg ich in 10 sek ohne pet!!!" sind genau so sinnlos wie
"alda, n krieger is nix ohne rüssi!!! Leg ich in 10 sek ohne rüssi!!!"

Wo soll das hinführen? Wir legen alle unsere Ausrüstung ab, entfernen die Skills, nutzen keine Fähigkeiten und versuchen es per Boxkampf auszutragen? Das wäre anscheinend spannend und viel ehrenhafter als ein Jäger mit Pet???

Leute - nachdenken kann manches mal hilfreich sein!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne,
Viel Glück

P.S: ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TopDog (11. Januar 2008)

Olga schrieb:


> Genau so kann man sagen...boah was für´n sch... TANK, er bekommt die aggro nicht gehalten...
> Oder der Mage regt sich auf weil die Adds auf ihm hängen...weil er die Aggro des Tanks um meilen überragt...
> Oder der Heiler ist am Wipe schuld, da er nicht richtig geheilt hat..
> usw, usf...
> ...



/sign

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. 

Ich habe auch einen 70er Jäger und denke ich habe ihn gut im Griff. 
Auch mir misslingt mal eine Eisfalle, aber hey, wir sind alle nur Menschen und keine perfekten Lebewesen. 
Jeder baut irgendwo mal Mist. Mir ists auch schon passiert, dass ich in ner Ini wo runtergsprungen bin, ohne das Pet einzupacken. So what. Aus Fehlern lernt man. 

Und alle die, die meckern, man könne nicht spielen sollten mal überlegen was sie sagen. Sind die Herrschaften mit allen WoW Weisheiten schon auf die Welt gekommen und hatten gleich von Anfang an nen 70er Char? Ganz bestimmt nicht. 
Jerder hat mal angefangen und macht mal Fehler. Mal früher, mal später. 

_*BEDENKT IMMER EINES!!!!!!

ES IST EIN SPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## BigBadBonsai (15. Januar 2008)

Jäger sind halt auch nur Menschen wie du und ich und wie alle Menschen machen sie Fehler oder beherschen ihren Char nicht. Beispiel gefällig? Neulich in Arka.... die Helden betreten die Lobby..

"Alle rdy?" 
"+"  "+"  "+"  ..  "sag mal Jäger, willste nicht mal dein Pet auspacken?"
"Nö"
"Warum nicht?" 
"Hab kein Essen mit"
"Na und?"
"na dann ist es doch unglücklich!"
"Na und?" 
"Wie, na und?"
"Hey hier warte ich hab noch Fleisch...."
"mom inv voll"
"lol" "lol" "lol"

... 20 min später...

"hey.. du hast dein Pet schon wieder nicht ausgepackt!!!"
"Ja weiss ich aber es frisst nur Fleisch und das ist schon wieder alle"

"rofl" "rofl" rofl"

Aber vorher fragen, ob wir in 2 Stunden durchkommen..
Das eigentlich Witzige war allerdings das er auf* Tierherrschaft * geskilled war!!!!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, daß bis zum Endboss alles "relativ"glatt lief.. auch dank Eisfalle und das sich die Episode auf einem RP (-PvP) zugetragen hat. Von daher hatte die Liebe des Jägers zu seinem Pet schon etwas Rührendes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heilende Grüße,
Bonzai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (15. Januar 2008)

BigBadBonsai schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, daß bis zum Endboss alles "relativ"glatt lief.. auch dank Eisfalle und das sich die Episode auf einem RP (-PvP) zugetragen hat. Von daher hatte die Liebe des Jägers zu seinem Pet schon etwas Rührendes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Need Enrage für Hunter wenn Pet stirbt! Gief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
Kara:
Respawn vor Nethergroll - Schurke und Hunter überleben, Rest der Gruppe geht drauf. Problem an der Sache: 2 starke Mobgruppen zwischen Hunter und Rest der Gruppe. 

Ist ja alles kein Problem! Der Hexer portet eben, da Eisfalle als CC benötigt wird. Der Jäger wird dann auch geportet... mehr auch nicht. Natürlich will das ängstliche Kätzchen nicht allein zurückbleiben und begibt sich sofort in Richtung Herrchen, dass es dabei die 2 Gruppen pullt und einen Wipe auslöst, interessiert das Pet nicht. Und die Laune im Raid war dann auch im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlin (15. Januar 2008)

ich spiele mein hunter nun seit ca 8moanten ! Und muss sagen in der zeit hab ich alles das druchgemacht.. was woll 80-90% der hunter auf servern durchmachen muessen. 
"lf2m for blood furnace... NO HUNTER" oder "guild is lookin for a new kara group... NO HUNTER" naja ich lese das dann im channel und denke mir meine sache dabei! Das sind dann meistens die leute die vom tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben. oder die "mitlauefer" einer sagt hunter sind bloed so muss ich das auch sagen. Naja die tuhen mir nur leid. 
Der hunter ist zwar sehr einfach zu lvln klasse. Ein grund warum ich ihn als main char gehwaelt habe. Aber wenn es um instancen geht oder raids. Ist der hunter ein sehr schwer zu spielende klasse ! Es gibt viele sachen wo man als hunter drauf achten muss. Wenn die gruppe irgendwo runtersrpingen muss.... muss man sein pet wegschicken ! Oder es laueft durch die halbe instance und ein wipe ist schon fastvorprogrammiert. Sein pet in der instance kontrolieren! Wenn man es auf agressive hat laueft es fast unkontrolierbar durch die gegner! Muss dabei aber auch sagen das ich mein pet in 90% der faelle auf passiv habe! Klar ein warlock hat das auch... aber bei einem wipe is meistens eh der hunter dran schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab aber auch schon situationen gesehen wo ich nur dachte "ahja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " Haben vor ca 3wochen shattered halls gespielt. Unser tank musste in der mitte der instance essen gehen ! Ok mussten wa halt nach nem neuen tank suchen ! Haben dann auch ein gefunden ! Full epic gear equipt warrior von der top allie guild auf unserem server. Naja hab ich mir gedacht "cool jetzt muss ich mir um aggro ja kaum sorgen machen" Ja scheisse wars.. er kommt rein pullt die erste gruppe, aufeinmal kommen noch zwei versteckte gruppen mit. Ergebnis is ja jedem klar... alle tod (bis auf mich feign deaht hehe) dann meinte er "na bin nicht tank spec..." und hat unsere grupper verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sag mal einer "immer die hunter"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nu zum CC (crowd control= gegner kontrolle. fuer die die nicht wissen was das ist  hehe ) Nehmen wir mal ein mage und ein hunter. Group leader setzt seine marken ! Tank pullt. Mage startet sein cast von ca 30yards vom mob entfernt..... und ist fertig. time fuer das sheep 2sec.. no dmg an dem mage. Nu hat irgendein idiot das sheep getroffen. Da der mage ja instant sheepen kann ! np still kein dmg on dem mage und das sheep is wieder back  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nu komm ich an die reihe ! Setze mein trap pulle das mir zugesprochene target! Muss drauf achten das kein anderer gegner in meine falle laueft.. Das ich ja ein wenig entfernt bin ansonsten koennte ich bestimmt noch so 800-1000dmg abbekommen. Nun trifft irgendein idiot mein trap... und am besten is mein cd an dem trap immer noch bei so 15sec. ok toll nu muss ich das bloede dingen kiten! Er haut mir ein paar mla kraeftig aufm kopp ... ich muss ganz bestimmt shard einsetzen oder eine potion, in extrem faellen muss der healer mich noch healen. bis ich den gegner wieder im trap habe. dauer der ganzen aktion 40-60sec und ca 2-3k schaden vom gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sag mal einer `der hunter ist eine einfach zu spielende klasse. Wenn ich geld bekommen wuerde, fuer die arbeit die ich an fallen stellen schon hinter mir habe, wuerd ich heut woll nicht mehr im rl arbeiten muessen.
Nu zum dmg output. Seit dem ich meine schuss rotation ein wenig geandert habe. Bin ich eigentlich immer unter den top3 in unseren kara raids. Oder die letzten paar wochen in heroics top1. Kommt halt auch ein wenig auf das equip an. Ich hab unbuffed ca 1600ap.. wenn ich meine auren habe (bin mm skillt) und glueck habe ein pal in meiner grupper zu haben... komm ich ohne probleme ueber 2000ap und ca 18% crit chance. Und das ist nicht schlecht fuer einen hunter. Und meine gear ist nicht grad die beste !! Habe 4-5 pvp epics und ein pve epic atm und rest ist blau! Und so outdmg is schonmal leicht ein fire-mage oder ein warlock mit etwa gleicher gear. 

Nu zum "hunter needen alles" Ich bin ein hunter der sehr viel in instancen usw geht. Und was ich da an dropts sehe... entweder healer pala items oder cloth. Also garkein grund fuer mich zu wuerfeln! Ich druecke sofort "x" und gut ist. Is eh ganz wenig hunter items in den instancen (raid dungeons ausgenommen) das einzige was ich aus instancen trage.. ist ein schulter piece von dem ersten boss in botanica und den bogen und die brust ruestung aus black morass. Und das nu schon seit ein paar monaten   Klar hab ich bei meinem ersten dungeon ever auch alles geneeded. Das war deadmines ich war lvl22 und wusste es nicht beeser. Bis mich meine gruppe dann rausgeschmissen hat und ich erstmal geschockt war. Aber da hab ich erst 1woche gespielt.

Naja man halt solche nd solche. Es gibt viele "noobs" die spielen hunter (davon sehr viele nelfs.... ich glaub 99% der hunters in WOW sind nelfs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und lernen es nie. Die sind dann zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Von dennen kommen dann die ganzen vorurteile. Und es gibt ein paar wenige die wollen lernen und tuhen das auch. Und die sind dann eine wirkliche bereicherung fuer jede gruppe,guild oder raid. Zu dennen zaehle ich mich. Meine gilde is zufrieden mit mir. Sie nehmen mich eigentlich immer mit und sagen auch heute noch "corlin you r the best hunter we know "   kanna man da nicht drauf stolz sein ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesag ich spiele mein hunter nu seit ca 8mon ! Er macht mir immer noch eine menge spass. Bin zwar zz einen mage am spielen ! Den werd ich woll auf 70bringen und dann werd ich sehen wenn ich als "main" spiele. Bin aber eigentlich ueberzeugt das ich bei meinem hunter bleibe. Es macht halt einfach spass einer der schwersten klassen im end content zu spielen   

so soweit von mir.... fuer diesen post hab ich nu ca 60min gebraucht. Ich entschuldige mich fuer die rechtschreibfehler. Ich lebe seit ein paar jahren in canada und die deutsche sprach hat ein wenig drunter gelieten    

mfg corlin


----------



## BigBadBonsai (15. Januar 2008)

@ Corlin --> "Der hunter ist zwar sehr einfach zu lvln klasse. Ein grund warum ich ihn als main char gehwaelt habe. Aber wenn es um instancen geht oder raids. Ist der hunter ein sehr schwer zu spielende klasse !" 

Recht hast du!!!!  Schön das mal einer die "Jägerproblematik" in ein paar knappen Sätzen zusammengefasst hat.


----------



## naaja (15. Januar 2008)

Sodala
jetzt mal die Gegenmeinung xD

Also warum ihr Jäger so nen schlechten Ruf habt ?
   Weil es einfach unter den Jägern die Höchste Konzentration an "Dummen" Spielern gibt.


Mal ein Beispiel, 
Main Meinchar ist ein Holy Priester, denn ich auch auf Holy hochgezogen habe.
Auf den weg zu 70 hatte ich es wirklich in jeder Instanz als  wir mal keinen Tank gefunden hatten, das der Jäger drauf bestanden hat sein Pet tankt... und nein auf 70 gabs das manchmal auch noch.
Und ich bin mir sicher, fragt mal eure Heiler und jeder wird dir bestätigen können denn Satz schonmal gehört zu haben.
Daher kommt auch unter anderem das missgönnen der Heiler eure Pets zu Heilen....


Zum Dmg
Also ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mit dem Jäger richtig viel Schaden raushollen wenn ihr ihn nur beherscht.
Das problem ist nur wenn die anderen ihr Klasse auch beherschen... das wir ein Hexer zum Onehitter
und gegen die anderen Klassen kommt ihr einfach nicht im Dmg an.
Ihr könnt einfach nich immer davon ausgehen das ihr die einzigen seid die mit ihrer Klasse umgehen können.


Zum Support.
Joa also ihr habt da ein Paar dmg steigernde Sachen, aber 1 Jäger im Raid und fertig....
Vlt noch Irreführung, aber insgesamt nich wirklich tolle sachen fürn Raid.
Der Hexer hat gs, ss, und verführung/blutbackt
der Magier Int buff sheep
Der Priester dmg buffs im abnormalen bereich und manawiederherstellung und leben
Der Schurke nen Stun und Heal debufs
Der Pala Segen

Also alles im allem schneidet ihr da nur mittelmaß ab.

Zum needen...
naja Ap equip, Bew Equip  fertig.
Aber darauf bezieht sich das ja auch nicht.
Der Punkt mit dem Need bezieht sich einfach auf eure Waffen.
Ich habs oft genug gesehen das Jäger nen Schurken oder Krieger Waffen wegrollen, wobei es für die Klassen einfach 10x sinvoller gewesen wäre.....
aber naja darüber lässt sich streiten. 
Vlt sinds ja auch so Sätze wie oben gehört vom thread ersteller... "Da Hat ich Todesneed drauf"



Alles in allem hab ich für meinen Teil als Heiler eher schlechte erfahrungen mit euch Jägern gemacht.
Klar nich jeder muss so sein, aber man muss sich auch nich jedesmal aufn Stuhl stellen und Rumschreien das man so viel Dmg oder noch mehr macht wie ein Hexer oder Mage...


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Januar 2008)

Corlin, kurzum.. wenn es heist "no Hunter" kann es auch schlichtweg bedeuten das bereits genügend jäger in den gruppen sind, ist ja immerhin eine zahlenmässig sehr gut vertretene Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heronimo (15. Januar 2008)

lebrown schrieb:


> beim weglooten ist es so: kiddies auf lvl 36 bei nem endboss der schwere rüssi dropped looten es!
> grund: auf 40 kann ich schwere rüssi tragn....sowas regt mich immer voll auf!
> das waren jetz mal so die sachen die mir noch eingefallen sind!
> lg zwään



Ich weis echt nicht was daran verwerflich sein soll und mit Kiddie hat das schon mal garnix zu tun, sondern mit Mitdenken / Vorrausdenken.
Wenn die States stimmen kann ein 36er Hunter sehr wohl auf ein "schwere Rüssi" Teil needen.
Ebenso kann ein 36 Shami mit needen, denn auch der kann ab 40 schwere Rüssi tragen.
Nur weil die es noch nich anlegen können, zu sagen es sein nix für sie, finde ich egoistisch.

Solch ein, von dir beschriebenes, "Gierlappendenken" regt mich voll auf.
Ja keinem etwas gönnen und lieber selber needen und zum NPC schaffen, hmm?

Wenn ein Krieger / Pali mit in Group ist kann man sich absprechen.
Wobei dann der Tank ein gewisses Vorrecht haben sollte wenn er in dem Moment MT ist und mit dem besagten Teil besser da steht wie vorher.

Ausserdem sollte man auch die States mit entscheiden lassen.

Str / Ausd / AP = Krieger
Int / Heal / X = Shami  (je nach Skillung)
Bew / Int / AP = Jäger
Str / Int / Heal / Ausd / AP = Pali  (je nach Skillung)


Komunikation ist alles, wie im RL!


MfG, Heronimo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scratchy24 (15. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

zu dem ganzen Fällt mir nur eins ein :

Hunter, easy to Play, hard to Master...

Spiele selbst en BM Hunter und Holy Prist auf 70.

Prister hats halt leichter in inis usw mitzukommen, gerade als Heiler.
In BG´s steh ich am Ende, mitn Hunter, meist an erster Stelle und das obwohl ich "nur" 371 abhärtung habe.

Ich benutz mein Hunter meist für PVP bzw zum farmen, ab und an kommt er dann in Inis oder raids mit wenn einfach zuviel Heilung und zu wenig DMG da ist. Aber selbst da kann ich, dank Berserker (hab en Troll hunter) und Schnellfeuer innerhalb von den 15 sec jede Menge Schaden raushauen (20-30k).


Grüssle Alex


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Corlin schrieb:


> [...]
> Nun trifft irgendein idiot mein trap... und am besten is mein cd an dem trap immer noch bei so 15sec. ok toll nu muss ich das bloede dingen kiten! Er haut mir ein paar mla kraeftig aufm kopp ... ich muss ganz bestimmt shard einsetzen oder eine potion, in extrem faellen muss der healer mich noch healen. bis ich den gegner wieder im trap habe. dauer der ganzen aktion 40-60sec und ca 2-3k schaden vom gegner
> 
> 
> ...


Alles eine Sache der Einstellung.
Ich halte es da eher wie die Tanks: Wer die Aggro klaut darf sie behalten.
Mit dem Mage sheep ich genau 1x nach, wenn einer mein Schaf rausholt. Wenn derjenige trotzdem nochmal draufschlägt, darf er sich mit dem Mob rumärgern.
Wer meinen Mob aus der Eisfalle holt, der ist selbst schuld. Da nehme ich auch einen Wipe in Kauf - Lehrgeld für denjenigen, der den Mob rausgeholt hat.

Aber widmen wir uns der Gegenseite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





naaja schrieb:


> Main Meinchar ist ein Holy Priester, denn ich auch auf Holy hochgezogen habe.
> Auf den weg zu 70 hatte ich es wirklich in jeder Instanz als  wir mal keinen Tank gefunden hatten, das der Jäger drauf bestanden hat sein Pet tankt... und nein auf 70 gabs das manchmal auch noch.
> Und ich bin mir sicher, fragt mal eure Heiler und jeder wird dir bestätigen können denn Satz schonmal gehört zu haben.


Jopp, ist aber auch oft gut gegangen.
Aber frag auch mal die Jäger, wie oft sie die Situation erlebt haben, daß kein Tank aufzutreiben war und die anderen in der Gruppe darauf beharrten, daß das Pet ja auch tanken könne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





naaja schrieb:


> Zum Dmg
> Also ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mit dem Jäger richtig viel Schaden raushollen wenn ihr ihn nur beherscht.
> Das problem ist nur wenn die anderen ihr Klasse auch beherschen... das wir ein Hexer zum Onehitter
> und gegen die anderen Klassen kommt ihr einfach nicht im Dmg an.
> Ihr könnt einfach nich immer davon ausgehen das ihr die einzigen seid die mit ihrer Klasse umgehen können.


Der Damage, den man rausrotzen kann ist vor allem durch eines begrenzt: Die Aggro.
Vorteile des Jägers:
a) Das Pet wird separat auf der Aggroliste geführt. 
b) Aggroreset durch totstellen. Sowas feines haben viele andere Klassen nicht. Auf Anhieb fallen mir nur die Schurken mit Vanisch und die Mages mit Unsichtbarkeit ein. Und Unsichtbarkeit ist nicht instant.
c) Schurken sind Range-Damage-Dealer. Zwar hat auch der Schurke eineen instant-Aggroreset, aber während für den Schurken eine Aggroschwelle von 110% gilt, hat der Jäger einen Spielraum bis 130%.



naaja schrieb:


> Zum Support.
> Joa also ihr habt da ein Paar dmg steigernde Sachen, aber 1 Jäger im Raid und fertig....
> Vlt noch Irreführung, aber insgesamt nich wirklich tolle sachen fürn Raid.
> Der Hexer hat gs, ss, und verführung/blutbackt
> ...


Nach der Logik reicht auch ein Hexer für gs, ss und wichtel für den tank.
Verführung ist als CC nicht so effektiv wie die Eisfalle.
Magier reicht dann auch einer zum buffen und für's Tischlein.
Als Priester meinst Du shadow? Stimmt, als Supporter beser als ein Jäger. 
Der Pala ist auch ein besserer Supporter, stimmt.
Der Schurke? Je nach Skillung, aber nicht wirklich ein besserer Supporter als ein Jäger.



naaja schrieb:


> Also alles im allem schneidet ihr da nur mittelmaß ab.


Das bezog sich auf den Support, richtig?
Zusammenfassend: 
Beim Damage die besten Möglichkeiten
Beste CC-Möglichkeiten
Als Supporter mittelmaß. - Damit kann man leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (15. Januar 2008)

Egal ob Hunter oder sonst eine Klasse, ich kann das ewige "Ich bin immer Rang 1 oder 2 im Dmg" nicht mehr hören.

Eine Ini/Raid besteht man nur als Gruppe, jeder hat seine Aufgabe und jeder macht sovielen und ausreichenden Dmg das der Ini/Raid Besuch erfolgreich verläuft.

Es hört sich immer an als ob diese ewigen #1 Dmg Leut die Ini alleine machen könnten...


----------



## Eagle421 (16. Januar 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Egal ob Hunter oder sonst eine Klasse, ich kann das ewige "Ich bin immer Rang 1 oder 2 im Dmg" nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Eine Ini/Raid besteht man nur als Gruppe, jeder hat seine Aufgabe und jeder macht sovielen und ausreichenden Dmg das der Ini/Raid Besuch erfolgreich verläuft.
> 
> Es hört sich immer an als ob diese ewigen #1 Dmg Leut die Ini alleine machen könnten...




Licht aus, und Du würdest nicht erkennen, ob dieses Gepärre von einem Jäger oder Magier kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was zum Thema: Ja, Jäger verfolgt ein schlechter Ruf.
Einer der Gründe ist, da bin ich mir sicher, ein gewisser Neid. Jäger haben es in der Tat sehr viel leichter die Quests zu meistern und zu leveln. Vorausgesetzt der Spieler ist keine allzugroße Hohlbirne.

Auch haben sich Jäger ihren schlechten Ruf in Instanzen erworben, zum großen Teil auch zu recht. Ich danke euch dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einen Jäger in einer Ini zu spielen erfordern viel Disziplin, die haben leider viele Jäger nicht. Jeder fängt mal an und macht Fehler, so ich auch wie Schaf-rausschießen ect., doch der Jäger muss lernen können.
Statt der Aufmerksamkeit nur dem Damagemeter zu gönnen:
a) KTM bzw. Omen beachten.
b) das Pet, damit es das macht was es soll und nicht versehentlich Massen an Gegnern pullt, es also wenn nötig dann umgehend zurückpfeifen.
c) Schafe/Schildkröten/Eisfallen sind tabu bis der Tank sich ihrer annimmt.
c) er, der Jäger, muss dann noch Schaden machen.

Kurzum, er hat sich an Taktiken zu halten, was so manchen Jäger schwer zu fallen scheint. Dies ist aber nicht Jäger-spezifisch, doch er eignet sich immer als perfekter Prügelknabe. Magier, nee die sind toll, immer. Die machen Brot und Wasser ...
Der Gruppenleiter (das ist auch so eine Sache) muss auch in der Lage sein, entsprechende Takten auszusprechen, wenn er einen Jäger bei hat und seine Fähigkeiten auch nutzen möchte (Eisfalle, Keiten, Beastmaster Jäger-Pets als Tanks für Trashmobs). Dies ist nämlich ein Manko so einiger Gruppenleiter, und schuld ist dann natürlich der Jäger selbst.


----------



## Heinzitaur (16. Januar 2008)

Also wie oben bereits mal erwähnt, ist die Anzahl von Jägern im Spiel unglaublich hoch.
Das führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass es auch viele nicht so gute Spieler gibt...nur kann man net alle über einen Kamm scheren. Ich sag ja auch net alle Vergelter bringen nix auf die Reihe...is ja auch net so.

Nur...
mit meinem Twink sind mir jetz schon öfter Jäger über den Weg gelaufen wo ich mir denke:
"Ach du lieber Himmel, was is das denn?!"

Meleehunter, die lieber ihre tollen Schwerter benutzen als ihre Distanzwaffe; Jäger die mit Schamanenequip rumrennen (fast 0 Agi, dafür auf Level 47 schon mehr Willenskraft und Manareg als ich mit 70...); Hunter denen man erklären muss, für was die Fallen da sind...die Liste kann man endlos erweitern.

Nur kann ich auch andere Vorfälle mit anderen Klassen aufzählen, da werd ich nächstes Jahr net fertig sein (zB Schurken die net in der Lage sind zu stunnen,weil sie Ablenkung net benutzen und andauernd verrecken...naja lustig anzuschauen isses ja, außer der rennt wie ein Blöder zur Gruppe und tippt panisch "Hilfe!" in den Chat...).
Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wer da sitzt und spielt, wie lange er schon spielt undundund...man kann net sagen die und die Klasse is fürn Arsch. Jede Klasse ist gut, wenn der Spieler sie beherrscht (5&#8364; ins Phrasenschwein).
Solche Diskussionen führen ins Endlose, die einen haben katastrophale Erfahrungen mit Jägern gemacht (mir persönlich is als Heiler alles außer ein Schamane ganz recht...sind auch persönliche Erfahrungen und ich könnt wettern...), die anderen spielen selber einen oder haben nur gute Jäger in der Gilde...ich bleibe dabei, dass Jäger anspruchsvoll ist und man schon einiges an Können haben muss, um die Klasse vernünftig zu spielen (vor allem brauch ich bestimmt mehr als 2 Tasten).

Zum Schluß noch das Thema Eisfalle und Totstellen: die Eisfalle ist weißgott nicht so sicher wie Stun oder Sheep, aber wenns mal net hinhaut (warum spielt keine Rolle...ob jetz der Mob widersteht oder irgendwer draufhaut/dottet whatever), kann ich den Mob lange genug beschäftigen (Möglichkeiten habe ich en masse)...also is das halb so wild...vorausgesetzt ich weiß, wie ich reagieren muss (Petknurren an und das Vieh solo kleinkriegen; oder Kiten, bis mir der Tank den Mob abnimmt...oderoderoder)

Und dass der Jäger immer der is, der überlebt, is auch Quatsch, totstellen is kein Freifahrtschein ins Glück, wird widerstanden bist du als Jäger nämlich der letzte Depp...


----------



## Powermaen133 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir selbst einen Jäger erstellt, als BC auf den markt gekommen ist hatte ich keine lust einen meiner damaligen 3 stufe 60er zu lvln und hab nen BE Jäger angefangen, mein erster Hordler.

Ich kenne das problem das beschrieben wird und hatte den Char sogar gelöscht mit stufe 40 weil einfach die lust fehlte, hat mich eh keiner mitgenommen, vor kurzem hat ein GM wieder den Char hergestellt und ich bin damit nur noch unterwegs, ich msus sagen das Problem kenne ich so nichtmehr seid ich 70 bin. ICh gehe nicht viele inis machen, aber ich habe sehr gute items, habe mich für PvP entschieden und da gehts sehr gut als Jäger. Ich wurde sogar am ersten Tag als ich Kara Key hatte mitgenommen und hab etwas abgestaubt.

Bei uns auf dem Realm gehen allgemein sehr wenig inis, das problem ist das die Jäger dort zu 90% keinen skill und keine Charbeherschung haben, deshalb werden alle in eine Tasche gesteckt


----------



## Raai (16. Januar 2008)

Ich selbst spiele ein 70er MM-Hunter

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele die ich so erlebt habe :



Wenn ich schon in der Instanz sehe das der Tank bzw der TC die Ziele makiert schau ich mir schon die 
gegend an wo ich am besten die Eisfalle lege, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt 

"Oh, Eis... mal schaun welche geschmacksrichtung das ist..."

Wenn dann der Tank fragt ob alle bereit sind liegt meine Eisfalle und habe so genügent Zeit für eine weitere. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ein anderes Problem was ich schon häufiger erlebt habe :

1 Tank
1 Heiler
1 Mage
1 xyz
1 Hunter (ich ^^ )

der TC (Target Caller) vergibt die Ziele

Es wird gepullt, und siehe da...
der TC hat es wieder einmal gemacht

Denn Mage hat man ein Nahkampf-Gegner zugewiesen und mir einen Fernkämpfer...

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie schwer es ist einen Fernkämpfer ordentlich in die Falle zu Pullen. Ohne die Gruppe in
gefahr zu bringen? OK, sollte es ein Caster sein kann man noch mit "Unterdrückender Schuss" pullen. Aber 
Gegner die mit Bogen oder Schusswaffe angreifen hilft das wenig. Da habe ich wirklich schwierigkeiten denn 
Gegner zu Pulen.


------------------------------------------------------------------------


Desweiteren habe ich schon HÄUFIGER meine Katze geopfert nur weil ein Gegner nicht beim Tank bzw. 
in irgendeiner Falle bleiben wollte. Denn da Opfer ich lieber mich oder mein Tierchen, als das die Ganze Gruppe draufgeht.
Und wenn das nicht mehr geht, na dann hau ich eine "Sprengfalle" hin evtl nur "Mehrfachschuss" und versuch
von allen gegner in der Gegend die Aggro zu ziehn nur damit es evtl der Heiler Zeit hat sich soweit wie 
möglich sich zu entfernen. Nur damit der Heiler (nach dem alle Gegner wieder auf ausgangs Position sich 
zurück gezogen haben) uns wieder zum Leben zurück holen kann.






Aber bis jetzt habe ich Persöhnlich noch nicht erlebt, von wegen
"Nee, du bis ein Jäger" oder 
Man ist eher froh das man ein Hunter dabei hat, meine Meinung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. Januar 2008)

man man man mimimi thread




-------------------------------- closed --------------------------------


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

Meistens sind die Gruppenmitglieder auch zu doof für den Jägern . 

Kleines Beispiel :

Letztens eine kleine Gruppe für Schattenlaby Hero . Ich sollte einen von den Kanalisierern beim ersten Boss in die Eisfalle ziehen. Als MM Hunter ist das ganze dank Silencing Shot einfach , nur leider bin ich BM gespecct. Also Ablenkender Schuss drauf , und um die Ecke gelaufen damit der Mob herkommt. Kaum war der Mob von seinem Platz weg , springt ein vorwitziger Schurke vornedran direkt mit Cripple Poison und zieht Aggro. 

Eine Minute später musste ich im Gruppenchat lesen :

[Tank] : Lol l2eisfalle
Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt.



Just my 2 cents


----------



## Samadhi (16. Januar 2008)

Diesen Thread finde ich mal richtig gut,

aber Jäger der Sündenbock für alles, auf keinen Fall ...

Der Jäger kann viel, viel mehr als manch einer denkt. Das Solo-Spielen lasse ich jetzt mal bewusst hier raus, denn es stimmt, ein Jäger ist zum Solo leveln und spielen als Beastmaster sehr einfach, etwas schwerer wird es da wenn man auf Treffsicherheit oder Überleben geskilled ist, da das Pet weniger ab kann der Jäger schon mal schneller seinem Pet die Aggro klaut, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber in Ini's, auf Raid's, BG's und Arena-Kämpfen ist ein Jäger eine Klasse die nicht fehlen sollte, ich habe einen Jäger als Twink Level 70 und kann nur sagen das er gerne und viel mitgenommen wird, sei es in Random oder Gilden internen Gruppen etc. Leute die, die Fähigeiten eines Jägers kennen, wissen was er kann und darum ziehen sie den Jäger manch anderer Klasse vor. Um es Vorweg zunehmen, JEDE KLASSE hat ihre vor und Nachteile und es kommt sehr stark auf das können eines Spielers an, damit meine ich wie gut jemand seine Klasse beherrscht. Der beste Tank kann die Aggro nicht halten wenn ihm die Aggro abgenommen wird von einer DMG Klasse und das das zu 90% dann ein Wipe wird, kann und sollte keiner bestreiten.

Zum Schaden höre ich öfters mal im TS oder sehe im Gruppen/ Raid Chat mal ein "Oops, Entschuldigung" weil der Jäger die Mobs richtig aufgemischt hat und sich durch nen Crit mal eben schnell auf Platz 1 der Aggro-Hit-Liste geschossen hat und dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hat, soviel zum Thema Jäger machen keinen DMG. ich habe selber eine Tank/DMG-Klasse als Main und weiß denke ich wovon ich rede.

Zu den Ini's und den Raid's als erstes, es mag sein das ein Jäger weniger Damage macht als ein Mage oder Hexer, aber er macht sehr, sehr viel Schaden und was ist denn mit Crowed Controle?

Eisfalle ... Mob reinziehen und Ruhe ist wenn eine Gruppe gepullt wird, in Verbindung mit Mage für Schaf, Schurke mit Stunnen kann man locker mal 3 Mobs aus dem Gefecht nehmen und sich schön auf einen konzentrieren, die 2 - 3 Sekunden die eine Eisfalle schneller rauskommt, wie der Jäger sie nachlegen kann, kann der Jäger locker wegstecken und ein paar Hits einstecken, bis der Mob in der nächsten Falle ist.
Weiterhin stelle ich als Jäger gerne mal eine Eisfalle vor unseren Heiler oder die Stoffies, falls sie mal Aggro ziehen rennt der Mob da rein und sie können sich zurückziehen, der Tank kann sich den Mob in der Regel wiederholen, Wipe-Gefahr gebannt.
Oder, der Mob der in der Gruppe rumrennt bekommt einen ablenkenden Schuss und rennt dann in eine Eisfalle, nur um noch ein kurzes Beispiel zu nennen.

Warum hat denn ein Magier seit kurzen die Fähigkeit einen Aggro-Reset durch den Eisblock bekommen, oder warum hat der Jäger eine Eisfalle, bestimmt nicht nur weil er damit Mobs parken kann sonder auch wegen seinem DMG-Output und der daraus resultierenden Aggro-Gefahr oder anders gesagt weil er schnell mal einem Tank die Aggro klaut.

Nun kommt es ja auch mal vor das es Mob-Gruppen gibt in Ini's, die Immun sind gegen Stun's, Schaf und Eisfallen, was ist da besser als eine Irreführung auf den Tank mit Mehrfachschuss? Wenn man keinen 2ten Tank dabei hat eine gute Sache, denn die nächsten 30 Sekunden werden die Attacken des Jägers auf den Tank umgeleitet.
Nächster Vorteil der Irreführung, bei Mobs, die Spot-Immun sind hilft die Irreführung dem Tank bei der Arbeit, denn wie oben geschrieben Irreführung=Aggro-Controle.

Viele, viele positive Eigenschaften des Jägers könnte ich hier zum Thema Ini's und Raid's könnte ich hier noch posten, aber das sollte reichen.

Bei den BG's oder Arena kämpfen frage ich mich, wieso Jäger am Ende immer mit in den obersten Rängen zu finden ist, sei es in Kills, oder auch im DMG Output und warum findet man ihn fast immer in der Hitliste bei den Hexern und Magiern, bestimmt weil er keinen DMG macht!
Jäger werden dafür gehasst wenn sie eine Eisfalle hinstellen oder Ihr Signalfeuer zünden, huch da kommt ja ein Schurke, Druide oder Schamane angeschlichen ^^
Oder, Eisfalle stellen Streuschuss und schwups wieder jemand für kurze Zeit geparkt, das kann Leben retten, meiner Meinung nach.
Ein Jäger mit Überleben-Skillung kann mal schnell jemanden für bis zu 12 Sekunden einschläfern, ist doch auch nett.

Viele Vorteile lasse ich hier mal weg, aber ....

mein Fazit ...

Es kommt auf soviele Faktoren an, die einen guten Char ausmachen, Du kannst noch soviel epische Rüstung haben, noch soviel Gold ... jede Klasse ist nur so gut wie sie gespielt wird und leider auch wie sie Ausgestattet ist, ein perfekt beherrschter Jäger ist genauso wichtig wie jede andere Klasse auch. Der Mensch der die Klasse spielt ist nun mal das non plus ultra, dies wird leider immer wieder vergessen. Auch die Geschichten mit dem "wegneeden" hat nichts mit der Klasse zu tuen sondern mit dem Spieler, denn Spieler die keine Ahnung haben, zu gierig, missgünstig und Itemgeil sind gibt es in jeder Klasse, wer weiß, vielleicht hat der Magier bald need auf Lederrüstung, denn wer weiß, vielleicht kann er ja bald Leder tragen *zwinker*

In dem Sinne


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ach mei was soll ich sagen.. 
zuerst hatte ich nichts gegen jäger
dann kamen diese zwischenfälle...

tank 
heiler
magier
schurke
jäger

mitten im kampf, der jäger steht neben mir und hat aggro weil er meinte etwas unmakiertes angreifen zu müssen von 4 mobs.
ich denke so:ach der jäger braucht heilung, mm ok
nach 3-4 heilungen: 
ääm wie jäger kann ich nicht heilen? 
ist der schon tot?
ääm was wollen die mobs von mir? 
waaaa 
*heiler tot,jäger steht auf,gruppe wipt*
ich: hallo? warum hatte ich eben aggro?
jäger: ich hab mich tot gestellt....
(kam mehr wie einmal vor)

klar kann man jetzt sagen schurken machen sich ja auch unsichtbar. aber ich kennen "bis jetzt" keinen der das tut wenn der heiler nächste in der aggroliste ist.

und dann gibs die ganz lustigen jäger....
die die meinen noch vorm pull rumspielen zu müssen...
*heiler tot* 
ich: ääm was war das jetzt für ein komisches zeichen über mir?
jäger: irreführung
ich: was genau hatte das jetzt für einen sinn, den heiler irreführung zu geben?

mei hab ich jäger gehasst

ach ja und dann habe ich jäger kennengelernt die mir gezeigt haben das diese klasse auch mehr kann als dummheiten.


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

Irreführung auf den Tank + Totstellen mach ich auch gerne wenns mich nerft. Das gibt ordentlich Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ääm glaube ich hab nicht deutlich gemacht das ich der heiler war sorry


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Januar 2008)

viele behaupten der jäger sei schuld an den meisten wipes...

was is mit den schurken die immer ganz vorne sein wollen?
was is mit den kriegern die bedenkenlos chargen wenn die andern oom sin?
was is mit den mages die im bossfight bomben?
und vor allen dingen was is mit den hexern die mit ihrem scheiß fear noch 2-3 andere gruppen pullen?
es gibt bei jeder klasse gimps... und es gibt bei jeder klasse leute die was drauf ham....

lasst euch nich immer von so vorurteilen lenken un hört nich drauf was andere leute sagen... steckt nicht alle in iene schublade nur weil ihr mit 10/unzählbar schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt... seht zu, dass ihr eure eigene klasse richtig spielt un dann is gut...


----------



## Generador (16. Januar 2008)

Nur mal so vorneweg ich spiele keinen Jäger.

Ich denke der schlechte Ruf wird seine Gründe haben weil das was "badhcatha" beschrieben hat ist mir auch schon passiert.

Ich denke es gibt viele gute Jäger leider aber noch mehr schlechte.

wenn der Jäger bereits Aggro gezogen hat ist das mit dem totstellen immer so  bissl blöd wenn ich als Holy Priest direkt daneben stehe.

Ich habe jetzt allerdings auch schon desöfteren mit Jägern Hero Inis gespielt und die wussten was sie tun bzw. haben sich totgestellt bevor der Mob auf sie zulief.

Das mit den Nachtelf Jägern ist denke ich auch zum Großteil einfach so das viele Kiddies einen anfangen aber das schlimmere dabei ist das sie sich nichts sagen lassen wie sie etwas an ihrer Taktik verbessern könnten. (die meisten etwas jüngeren Spieler(soll keine Beleidigung sein)).

Wir hatten bis vor kurzem selbst einen Nachtelf Jäger und einen Mensch Schurken in unserer Gilde (beide 15 oder 16) und bei denen traf dieses leider auch zu (Jäger passt nicht auf,Schurke immer ganz vorne)

Naja, spiel die Inis mit deiner Gilde oder such dir Gruppen die dich mitnehmen und zeig was du kannst dann wirst du auch immer wieder mitgenommen und hast deinen Spaß in der Ini

Das mit den "No Hunters" kenn ich wir hatten von ca. 40 Mitgliedern überwiegend Krieger und Jäger aber fast keine Heiler oder Hexer oder Magier warum ?

Zu dem Thema "Palas machen keinen Schaden !

Ich spiele aktuell mit einer festen Gruppe Hero Ini´s mit Pala Tank
Der steht in der Dmg Liste auch nicht schlecht da


----------



## Mahoni-chan (16. Januar 2008)

Kurz und schmerzlos:
GUTE Jäger sind eine Bereicherung für jede/n Gruppe/Raid.
SCHLECHTE Jäger sind das genaue Gegenteil. Und beim Jäger wirkt sich das zumeist deutlicher aus, als bei einem Magier der einfach keine Sheeps gebacken bekommt, oder einem Schurken der die falschen Mobs angreift...


----------



## toxic-dust (16. Januar 2008)

Leider erlebt man diese "schlechte"..(bsser gesagt schlecht gespielte) jäger oft, die meisten besitzen S1 oder höher und darüber hinaus kaum gutes equip, was darauf schließen lässt das mit 70 sofort PVP betrieben wurde, und der skill und taktik-verständniss in den inis fehlt. Was auch manchmal für wipes sorgt, bei genervten heilern oder tanks auch mal für /ignore, und wenn so was öfter passiert, kriegt man da auch mal eine absage bei der gruppensuche, obwohl man selber noch nie mit diesen leuten in einer ini/raidini war.

Es gibt wunderbar gut eingespielte (und somit equipte) raidende hunter, diese sind allerdings selten in random gruppen zu finden. Wenn man aber in einen (fremden) gildenrun eingeladen wird, kommt dann auch mal das große staunen. Leider allerdings zu selten.

Und der wunsch eine hexe/mage/schami mehr als DD an bord zu haben statt hunter, ist bei dem ruf und auch bei den zahlreichen unangenehmen vorfällen mit jägern kein wunder mehr.
Wobei auch jede gut gespielte klasse an den dmg vom hunter rankommt und nicht minder guten support liefert, allerdings durch die tatsache, das viele andere klassen leichter zu spielen sind (in dem man einfach weniger fehler machen kann, bzw CC nicht so aufwändig ist und so weiter), trifft man natrülich auf weniger "nieten" und diese sind somit beliebter.


----------



## Tollbruck (16. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Jäger macht sich unbeliebt, weil er wegneedet, hatte ich gestern folgendes Erlebnis:

hdz1, random-group 2x priest, mage, krieger und ich (hunter)

Bei Kapitän Skarloc droppt Geschuppte Schienbeinschützer der Geduld

Ich frag extra noch vorher, ob ich auf need gehen darf, keiner was gegen, mach ich, krieg das Ding, nice, thx!

Daraufhin überprüft einer mein equip und beschimpft mich recht derbe, weil ich schon Kettenbeinlinge des Gladiators habe und das ja sooo viel besser wäre

Er selbst ist Verzauberer und hätte die Hose von daher schon auch gut verwenden können, ok.

Ich selbst lass mich durch den Typ einschüchtern, entschuldige mich immer wieder und biete an, Entschädigung zu zahlen - wollte meiner Klasse zuliebe auf keinen Fall das Klischee eines egoistischen wegneedenden Jägers bestätigen, daher meine Demut. Entschädigung will dann aber doch auch keiner.

NUR: eigentlich hatte ich gar keinen Grund, mich zu entschuldigen, denn gut gesockelt (zB. 3x Klobiger Schmuckrubin) ist die Hose für einen Jäger für's pve wirklich besser als das Gladi-Ding (deutlich mehr AP - Ausdauer, Rüstung und Abhärtung sind für Hunter ja eher sekundär). Wird mir nicht wieder passieren, dass ich so klein beigebe - so hab ich jetzt den 3 anderen Gruppenteilnehmern mal wieder das Bild eines doofen Jägers bestätigt. Schade eigentlich und irgendwie dumm gelaufen...


----------



## shadow_zero (16. Januar 2008)

@Tollbruck

Naja... dann sag mir mal ob ich falsch liege...
aber 1. ist der rubin rot und bei "Geschuppte Schienbeinschützer der Geduld" ist eh nur 1 roter sockel... also bringt dir da nix...
und 2. ist der "Klobige Schmuckrubin" nur Einzigartig Anlegbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mal ehrlich:
du willst auf +245 rüstung, +29 ausdauer, +7 beweglichkeit wegen nur 8 angriffskraft verzichten?
also meiner meinung nach ist das gladi teil besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tollbruck (16. Januar 2008)

@ shadow_zero

ok, ist sicher grenzwertig, meine Argumentation - aber auch nicht völlig abwegig. Das mit dem einzigartig anlegbar der pvp Edelsteine ist mir tatsächlich bislang entgangen, thx für den Hinweis!

Aber trotzdem kann ich 1x "Klobiger Schmuckrubin" (20 AP) & 2x "Heller lebendiger Rubin" (je 16 AP) einsetzten, das gibt dann zusammen immerhin 60 AP mehr als die Gladi-Hose. Und auf den Sockelbonus kann ich in dem Fall wirklich verzichten...


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (17. Januar 2008)

wieso schreiben hier eigentlich noch so viele? alles was ihr sagt is auf einer der vorherigen seiten auch schon 4-5 mal gesagt worden....

es kommt noch genau so viel stumpfsinn von den huntergegnern wie vorher und es kommen immer noch hunter die sich dagegen verteidigen wollen


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

die hunter die sich hier melden sind die, 
die sich gegen die voruteile währen und sehr warscheinlich auch nicht wirklich was dafür können das es sie gibt.
aber wie oben schon ein vorposter bemerkte:
es gibt eben gute und schlechte spieler


----------



## dejaspeed (17. Januar 2008)

> huch da kommt ja ein Schurke, Druide oder Schamane angeschlichen ^^




Hm irgendwie ist mir da was entgangen ich welchen Skilltree ist das schleichen für Schamanen versteckt , rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (17. Januar 2008)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Kurz und schmerzlos:
> GUTE Jäger sind eine Bereicherung für jede/n Gruppe/Raid.
> SCHLECHTE Jäger sind das genaue Gegenteil.



Schöner Allgemeinplatz ... lösche Jäger, setze jede beliebige andere Charakterklasse, es trifft auch zu ...




Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Und beim Jäger wirkt sich das zumeist deutlicher aus, als bei einem Magier der einfach keine Sheeps gebacken bekommt, oder einem Schurken der die falschen Mobs angreift...



Warum sollte sich das beim Jäger deutlicher auswirken ... Fehler ist Fehler, Wipe ist Wipe ... ob er nun von einem Jäger, der seine Eisfalle nicht im Griff hat oder von einem Schurken, der Verstohlenheit nicht geskillt hat aber meint, zwischen 72er Mobs "rumschleichen" zu müssen verursacht wird ist ja wohl gleich.


----------



## Shohet (17. Januar 2008)

Naja für mich persönlich war das nie ein Thema, habe weder solche "probleme" verursacht ,noch wurde das meiner Lieblingsklasse vorgeworfen.
Klar so als Witz "Ey Shohet need auf den Heilergürtel zwecks Petheal u know, komm schon du willst doch bestimmt auch das Schild und den Streitkolben"
Darüber lachen wir uns kaputt und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Die leute die so festsitzende Huntervorurteile haben wie die vom TE beschriebenen, waren nich mitm "Jäger" unterwegs sondern eher mit so einem Spieler "Boar die Schachtel sieht ja geil aus die hatn Kumpel auch ... kost ja nur 15€... Fett das nehm ich mit" aber das der bei der Charerstellung Jäger genommen hat lag daran, das die defaulthaarfarbe vom Nachtelfenjäger genehmer ist als die vom Gnommage. is also Zufällig welche klasse sichn "gimp" auswählt ... kann jede treffen auch euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Lasst die Jäger die jagen können einfach jagen und ignoriert den Rest weg .Muss ich ja mit den "ich hab gehört Tanks findet man nich so leicht, cool dann mach ich mir einen, habe aber garkeinen Schimmer" Kriegern auch so machen ... immer locker ... dann macht das auch Spaß !

Gruß Shohet


----------



## tinana (17. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir das meiste hier durchgelesen, bin mir in einem punkt aber noch nicht ganz sicher. bau ich als jäger absichtlich so viel scheiße, oder bin ich einfach blöd? na dann mach ich mal was von mir erwartet wird. hab erstmal ein paar leute aus meiner gilde geworfen, deren wow-verhalten negative auswirkungen auf mich haben könnten:
- krieger: sind sowieso zu doof um in sätzen zu sprechen
- paladine: sind wahnsinnig (die denken, sie könnten schaden machen^^)
- mages: das sind die, die das von ihnen erzeugte rumgefunkel mit damage verwechseln
- usw

es lebe das vorurteil


----------



## Jolag (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo erstmal

Mein Main  ist auch ein 70er Jäger.

Ich weiß garnicht was die anderen Spieler immer  haben, von wegen der Jäger ist immer Schuld....

In meiner Gilde ist es z.B. so das wenn etwas schiefgeht darüber geredet wird wie es besser laufen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar Fehler passieren jeden mal, aber es immer aufen Jäger zu schieben ist doch auch nicht fair.

Man könnte genau so sagen: "wenn der Heiler stirbt ist der Krieger Schuld, weil er die Heilagro nicht halten konnte" Oder?

Und das wegneeden, ich selbst hab es schon erlebt, das mir ein teil der Wildfürstenrüstung weggewürfelt wurde von einen Schurken, obwohl es 1. Seelengebunden und 2. eine Klassenbeschränkung hat.
Das fand ich doch ziemlich dreißt.

Mfg 

Jolag


----------



## WolfyWolf (17. Januar 2008)

Grüß Gott die Damen und Herren,

also ich persönlich habe keine Probleme, bei Raids oder Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden. Den Ruf als guten Jäger muss man sich, denke ich verdienen. Am besten ist es, sich Gildenintern einen guten Ruf zu erarbeiten, denn wie schon oft gesagt, der Jäger kann viel, wenn er es denn beherrscht.
Kleines Beispiel, ich LvL 70 Jäger, Zwerg natürlich stehe mit 4 anderen hinterm ersten Boss im Schattenlabyrinth, in der großen Halle, wo die großen Mobgruppen sind. 
Mit meiner Eisfalle war ich der einzige CCler, war glaub ich noch nen hm und nen schamane dabei, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau.
Naja, auf jeden Fall wollten wir die Instanz durchziehen trotz zu wenig CC, größte Schwierigkeit waren diese große Gruppen.
Der Jäger kann nun:
- einen in die Eisfalle
- mit Irreführung einen auf einen zweiten Mob auf den Tank pullen
- das Pet hat sich um den dritten gekümmert(sofern der Heiler gegenheilt)
- und dank schwerer Rüstung und ein wenig PvP Erfahrung kann man den Mob ein paar Sekunden durch die Halle kiten.

Wenn nun hier ein Fehler passiert ist das Ende der Gruppe vorprogrammiert.
Dadurch, dass ein Jäger mehr Aufgaben und Aufgabengebiete hat als manch andere Klasse (Kekse vom Mage sind keine Kampfbereicherung) passieren auch natürlich mehr Fehler. 

Spielt mir zu liebe doch mal einen Jäger und bitte versucht einfach mal, einen Caster hintereinander in drei Eisfallen zu halten. Viel Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beim sheepen weniger schief gehen kann sollte jedem klar sein.
Määäh!
Desweitern sollten auch die anderen Klassen vllt ein bißchen mehr verständnis für uns Jäger haben.
Meine Jäger Kollegen wissen, was ich meine:

Der Tank
Eisfalle gelegt, um den Mob in eine weiter Eisfalle zu legen muss die falle ungeskilled ca. 20-30 sekunden liegen wegen cooldown.
10sek.Der krieger wartet 
30sek.wartet...
40sek hüpft.
50..wartet
Ich denk mir, legst mal neu, wieder 20 sekunden cooldown, der Krieger wartet ja sicher
BÄÄÄÄM*pull*
das ich den Mob dann ohne weiteres nicht in mehr als einer Falle halten kann is dann klar, hoffe ich
Genau son Thema mit der Irreführung, die hält nur 30 sekunden und danach wieder cooldown

Heiler:

Warum sträuben sich manche Heiler denn so dagegen Pets zu heilen? Normal nehmen die garnicht so viel Schaden, aber wenn die putzigen Tierchen Tod sind können sie euch Heilern auch nicht mehr den ARSCH retten("Einschüchterung ftw).
Und Battlerezz beim pet dauert ungeskilled 6 sekunden glaub ich, das Pet verliert zufriedenheit, macht 25% weniger Schaden und ausserdem verliert die Gruppe schaden(Wutgeheul, etc.)


Ich denke einfach, die Aufgabe als reiner DD im Raid oder Instanz ist der Löwenanteil eines Jägers, da kann man nun echt nicht viel falsch machen(Auto, steady, auto, todstellen, steady, etc) zumindest beim Beastmaster, aber gerade die sonstigen Fähigkeiten sind sehr anspruchsvoll und das man da, gerade als Gelegelegenheitsspieler, nicht soviel Erfahrung hat, das ist bei jeder Klasse so.

Jäger bietet sich nunmal an als Gelegenheitsspieler, wo wir wieder zu den anderen Klassen kommen.
Ihr seid doch selber schuld, dass ihr so miese Jäger bekommt!
Wenn ich mir Lvl 20-60 anhören darf, wir nehmen keine Jäger mit(ohne Gilde, Gelegenheitsspieler halt)
dann wundert ihr euch, dass wir in Instanzen nicht ordentlich spielen können? Beim questen brauch ich meine Eisfalle nicht so lang, erst recht nicht drei hntereinander.

Ich persönlcih war glaube ich nicht ganz 10 mal in ner Instanz bis 60. Wie soll ich da Erfahrungen sammeln.
Warum sollten wir dann nicht alleine Lvln? Wir können es ja auch alleine sehr gut.
Wenn wir dann mal mitgenommen werden freuen wir uns natürlich über den loot, aber ich glaub das liegt nicht an der Klasse, eher an dem Wesen des Spielers

Pebcak!
Problem exits between chair and keyboard.


Soviel von mir


----------



## dejaspeed (17. Januar 2008)

Nuja jetztens auch im bg einen SP gehabt der sich beschwert hatte das ihn ein jäger im av ihn irgend ein elite mittels irreführung auf den Pelz gehetzt hat.

Aber ich denke das war eher vermutlich einer der seine Kill/Death Stats nicht ruinieren wollten den diese Sorte Jäger gibt leider auch.


----------



## Sinixus (17. Januar 2008)

Persönlich muss ich sagen ist es teilweise schon schwer als Jäger einen Platz für eine Ini zu bekommen.

Aber die Meinungen über Jäger gehen sowieso generell sehr weit auseinander. Hab auch schon die Aussage gehört, das ein Beastmaster geskillter Jäger nichts in Kra zu suchen hätte, bzw. dort nicht viel ausrichten würde. 
Sämtliche Jäger die ich kenne und die Kara hinter sich haben sind Beastmaster geskillt.

Hatte im Schattenlabby selbst schon lustiges erlebt. 

Durfte mit Eisfalle und Pet die Fehler des Tanks ausbügeln. Der hatte ständig nur einen getankt, somit musste ich immer einen in die Eisfalle locken und einen weiteren mit meinem Pet tanken. 

An Whipes sind nicht nur Jäger Schuld.


----------



## Ingeborch (17. Januar 2008)

Ja hallo erstmal ...

.... dann möchte ich mal etwas zu diesem pikanten Thema los werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wurde wohl schon öfters erwähnt, dass hinter jedem Charakter ein Mensch steckt, welcher auf seine ganz individuelle Art handelt.^^

In diesem Spiel, da werdet ihr wohl alle nicken und zustimmen, basiert die Handlung mit dem Charakter auf der Erfahrung des Spielers.

Erfahrungen im Gruppenspiel müssen erlernt werden, wenn man nicht gerade vor dem PC schläft und Twink Nr. 7 auf 70 bringt und schon von Arbeit anstatt von Spiel spricht.^^

Da die Auffassungsgabe eines Spielers ebenso individuell ist wie seine Handlungsweise, gibt es doch noch sehr viele Spieler, die hier und dort noch nicht die "Perfektion in Person" sind und Fehler begehen und diese vielleicht gar nicht bemerken.

Und da, liebe Leute, kommen die ins Geschehen, die schon erfahrener sind, denn Erfahrungen können weiter gegeben werden, ja wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun, was ich damit sagen möchte:
Gerade die Leute, die immer nur meckern, anstatt zwischenmenschlich zu handeln, sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. 
Diese RuUulOoOr und RoXxOr, die immer alles besser wissen und trotzdem nicht sagen, was man besser machen kann.  (...und dann meistens so überheblich sind, dass sie selbst die größten Fehler begehen^^)
0815 Typen, die den Damage Meter betrachten können, aber es nicht schaffen dem Neuling zu erklären, wie man Funktion xyz benutzt und sich verbessern kann.
Versteckte Kritik in Beleidigungen, die eh keiner mehr herauszufiltern vermag, wenn er sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.

Egal ob Jäger, Krieger, Schamane oder welches Püppchen auch immer ...
... wenn einer falsch würfelt, redet mit ihm darüber.
... wenn einer falsch handelt, redet mit ihm darüber.
... wenn .... ihr wisst schon.
Geht nicht immer davon aus, dass das böswillig ist und euch verärgern soll.

Wie heißt es so schön? Die Gruppe ist so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.
Also schwächt es nicht noch mehr, sondern stärkt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach, und noch ein kleines Schmankerl, wie man subjektiv einen Sündenbock findet:
Instanz, 5er Trupp, ich als Jäger mit am Werke.
Krieger stürmt vor, haut fein den einen Mob, 2 brechen durch. Schurke vergnügt sich am Kriegermob und haut raus, was sein Püppchen raushauen kann.
Der Jägersmann steht hinten und schwitzt, einen in die Eisfalle, den nächsten hält das Pet auf ... heidenei, der Paladin atmet auf.
So geht das die ganze Zeit, bis der Herr Schurke sein Damage Meter in den Chat haut ... 15% mehr Schaden als der Jäger ... und ab geht die wilde Fahrt der Beleidigungen.
"Junge, lern zu spielen!" - "Noob Jäger" .... blablablups ...
... dem Paladin sieht man das große Fragezeichen über seinem richtigen Gesicht förmlich am Püppchen an.

Resultat der Rutsche:
3 Mann stärken ihr Vorurteil gegenüber Jägern. (+ Tratsch & Klatsch Verbündete^^)
2 Mann schütteln den Kopf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Woche noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ingeborch


( Ich mache Fehler, baue viel Mist, kann drüber lachen und lern daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rhaedy (17. Januar 2008)

@ Ingeborch:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie ich die virtuellen Schw....vergleiche anhand des Damagemeters verabscheue... Irgendwie habens die Leute nicht gerafft, dass ein Jäger auch noch zu was anderem gut ist, als sinnlos dmg rauszuhauen (unser Heiler hats mir schon mehrfach gedankt).

Mfg

Rhaedy


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (23. Januar 2008)

soooo mal auch sich hierzu meld ...
ja ich spiel auch jäger (stolz is) und ich finds die geilste klasse bisher, egal ob solo play, in raids oder im pvp ... man kann in jedem bereich was reißen brauch man halt personal skill ...

sündenbock für alles würd ich jetzt mal nich sagen ... und warum es so vorurteile gegen hunter gibts ... naja würd mal klar sagen das da unter andrem neid dabei is ... welche klasse kann soviel allein machen sonst wie n hunter (BM skilld z. 

während man als BM hunter diverse grp und elite quests solo erledigt müssen sich die meisten andren klassen echt erstma ne grp suchen -> ergo zeitverlust -> kein bock mehr wegen warten ... 

thema schurken und dammeter ^^ hab ich kein prob mit ... skillst auf MarksMan und machs so wie der schurke -> knall raus was de hast und scheiss auf den raid ... ne spaß beiseite, ich raide z.B nur sehr wenig bis gar net in random grps und die leute in meiner gilde wissen mich mit meinen fähigkeiten zu schätzen denk ich mal (noch keine negative resonanz empfangen)

nochma zum thema sündenbock zurückzukommen ... ich finde chars (bevorzugt palas) die durch bodypull innerhalb von 30 seks 3 mal nen boss pullen und es komischerweise immer schaffen als einzigster zu überleben klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder die art von palas denen man hektisch im ts oder chat mitteilt das se sich oder den priest rausnehmen sollen aus m kampf per SdS damit wir nich wieder arschweit laufen müssen, sich dann aber in aller seelenruhe den tank oder schurken schnappen um ihn rauszunehmen besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "zitat: ich dacht er wär ingi hat ja n rezzkabel ..." ne war er net wieder laufen ...

naja jäger sind net immer sündenböcke und eigentlich auch gute DD´s ... wie gesagt wenn man wenigstens n bissl personal skill hat und sich mal gedanken drüber gemacht hat in den 69 lvln die man hinter sich, wie man diesen skill verbessern / meistern kann isses n klasse char, so wie eigentlich jeder andre wow char auch, man muss sich halt mal n bissl mit diesem auseinander setzen und net nur wild auf m keyboard rumkloppen ... ich persönlich hab meinen hunter noch net gemeistert ... aber ich kann ihn spielen 
in diesem sinne ... gutenacht und guteschlacht
so long
Leîja


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (23. Januar 2008)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Heiler:
> 
> Warum sträuben sich manche Heiler denn so dagegen Pets zu heilen? Normal nehmen die garnicht so viel Schaden, aber wenn die putzigen Tierchen Tod sind können sie euch Heilern auch nicht mehr den ARSCH retten("Einschüchterung ftw).



nur mal so, wenn alle aggro immer kriegen (schlechter tank oder zu viele mobs oder dds overnuken usw) dann ist klar das der heiler überfordert ist und einen pet noch heilen? das kann jäger selbst auch also wo liegt das problem?

an dds ist die erste regel, heiler so wenig wie möglich überfordern, erste hilfe (jäger pet mitheilen) usw und nicht immer rumheulen. HEAL HEAL ICH NEED HEAL DU NOOB!!!!


----------



## Hubautz (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, das Problem der Jäger ist, es unzählige PvP Hunter gibt, die Beastmaster geskillt sind. Das garantiert bei minimalen Anforderungen an das Spielverständnis ein akzeptables Ergebnis im PvP. In der Arena vielleicht nicht unbedingt, auf jeden Fall aber im BG.
Bei manchen kann man wirklich denken, dass das Pet mehr kann als der Hunter. Sowohl was Schaden machen angeht, als auch was taktisches und logisches Denken angeht.
Es gibt einige Jäger, die ihre Klasse gut spielen können, aber es ist eben ein bisschen eine Modeklasse geworden, ebenso wie Hexer und wie es früher der Schurke war. 
Als der Schurke noch das PvP Monster war, gab es auch unzählige davon und die wenigsten wussten wie man die Klasse in Instanzen spielt.


----------



## Abidabla (23. Januar 2008)

sry aber muss es mal so sagen wer meint hunter machen im raid keinen schaden die können entweder ihren hunter nicht spielen oder haben noch nie einen gesehen die es richtig können

PS: ich habe keinen hunter

bis bt/hyial hat ein hunter mit richtiger bm raidskillung( ja bm ist raidskillung an alle dies net wissen) , equipp und richtiger rotation das potentzial mit t5 mages sowie hexern mitzuhalten und sich so unter den top5 bzw top3 zu platzieren

ich selber habe auch schon viele hunter gesehen die im dmg irgendwo weit unten rumgegammelt sin aber beim hunter kommt es zu 60% auf die spielweise im raid an und die haben eben 80% der hunter nicht sondern haben nur das beötigte eq und jetzzt kommt net wieder mitm so nem müll an ja dann müssen die anderen dmg-caster aber ziemliche boons sein es ist fakt und ich kenne 2 solche hunter die in bt/hyjal vllt nicht mehr so sehr auftrumpfen aber vorher konstannt zu den main dds gehörten


----------



## Achillesdm (23. Januar 2008)

In Instanzen hängts auch davon ab ob ich einfach nur Dmg machen kann oder mich auch noch um Adds kümmern muss. Das merkt man dann ziemlich im verursachten Schaden wenn ich noch Adds nebenbei einsammeln und beschäftigen muss. 
Die Vorurteile die hier aber so aufgezählt wurden find ich ziemlich witzig und hab sie auch schon alle mal zu hören bekommen aber das lässt mich mittlerweile ziemlich kalt da ich fast nie in Randomgrp in irgend ne Instanz gehe oder Gruppenquests mache, das ist mir einfach zu affig und zu mühseelig. Da empfehle ich gern unter Bezug auf die aufgezählten Vorurteile das sie eine der Heldenklassen wie Mage oder Hexer mitnehmen  auch wenns für den Zweck eigentlich die falsche Wahl ist.


----------



## Oly78 (23. Januar 2008)

Es gibt einige sehr fähige Jäger (Da kann man dann auch DD zu sagen), die Ihre Klasse richtig gut beherrschen, und eben die anderen, die dies nicht können.


Mit so einem war ich dann gestern unterwegs... (tägliche hero / Managruft)

Der hat zwar nach Aufforderung das getan was er sollte, lag jedoch mit seinem dmg unterm deff-tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach der. 1. noch eine 2. Eisfalle legen ?!? Das geht?

Wir hatten das Glück das der Rest der Truppe dafür umso besser war und 1 Sheep ausreichend war.

Das einzig gute daran, das wir einen Jäger mithatten, war nach den 2 Wipes der Aspekt des Rudels.....


-> Von der letzteren Sorte gibts leider zuviele. (fast so schlimm wie schlechte Heilschamis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Order (23. Januar 2008)

Jo dieses ständige geweine bezüglich Huntern und das se nur Farmbots dergleichen und zu "imba" sind (wegen arkaner schuss das das nen buff reinigt) im PvP und das nur die grössten idioten Jäger zocken find ich persönlich echt armselig die das sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum einen muss man sagen "Ein Char ist nur so imba wie der Spieler der sie zockt" stimtm grade bei huntern ... manche können es schlechter manche besser ... fakt ist das Hunter unentbehrlich sind, egal ob raid oder hero 5er inis, wegen eisfalle irreführung und nicht zuletzt wegen "Einlullender Schuss" der wurde früher sehr oft gebraucht (auch in BC gibt es noch immer bosse die "Raserei" bekommen) und auch heute noch. Das wir so verschrien sind liegt leider an der Tatsache das Hunter sich als Farmbots deswegen gut eignen wegen ihrem pet das die prügel bezieht und der Bot einfach nur automatischer schuss macht  bis das zel tot ist und dann looten. ABER, nicht nur wir hunter werden als farmbots eingesetzt sondern au Hexer, Mages, usw. nur denkt jeder der hört "Ich hab schon wieder nen Farmbot entdeckt ..." sofort an nen Hunter. Und zum anderen sind wir auch so verschrien als Hunter weil wir fast alles tragen können an waffen (ausser schilde, zauberstäbe) ... jeder hunter hat dabei so seine vorlieben (ich bin mehr der 2 hand typ), der ander holt sich ne 2 hand axt der andere 2x dolche während wieder nen anderer nur stäbe nimmt, es wird wird halt auf die sachen gewürfelt die man braucht. und nur weil mal nen hunter vieleicht 2 mal oder öfter in inis würfelt heisst es nicht das öfter würfeln als so manch anderer, hab schon oft genug miterlebt das au andere kalssen viel need auf sachen haben wie letztens nen warri der nen gesamten Zerschmetterten Hallen loot abgriff, von jedem boss machte er need auf die sachen (er bekam aber eh nicht alle) ... nun wenn wieder einer erzählt "so nen depp hat mir letztens mein teil weggewürfelt und noch viel mehr vom ini run" was denken sich wieder die meisten was es für ne klasse war ? natürlich an nen hunter (ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die regel).

Bezüglich "Imba" Hunter im PvP muss ich au noch was sagen:

Wir wurden vor TBC kräftig "generft" (abgeschwächt) durch den patch ... wir konnten nicht mehr so gut dmg machen wie vorher, sei es im pvp wie au pve. nun gut wir warteten trotzdem ab was die zukünftigen patches mit sich brachten. und es kam ein patch der bei etlichen nicht-jägern für furore sorgte: Arkaner Schuss reinigt nun einen buff vom feind und Gezielter Schuss macht nun nen debuff aufs ziel der die heilung um 50% verringert ... ne angemessene bereicherung wenn ihr mich fragt, aba nun kamen wieder die geweine bezüglich "Hunter ist viel zu imba im PvP die zerfetze mich und ich kann nichts machen", dazu sag ich wie vorher auch "Der Char ist nur so imba wie der Spieler der sie zockt" ... ohne heal und ohne unterstützung ist nen jäger aufgeschmissen, genau wie jede andere klasse auch. 

Überlegt euch bitte wie es auf der andere seite der medalie aussieht bezüglich dessen das wir Jäger zu imba sind oder das wir jeden loot einstreichen wollen oder das wir einfach zu "noobig" zocken. es gibt bei jeder klasse Anfänger die es nicht besser wissen, es gibt viele die auf vieles need haben und es wird zu fast jeder klasse gesagt sie sei zu imba im PvP. Überelgt euch das wenn ihr das nächste mal ins bg oder ini geht ... ihr wärt überrascht wie oft das bei den anderen klassen und spielern vorkommt.

MFG, der mit Leib und Seele zockende,
Order

PS: Das stellt nur meine Meinung so dar nicht die der anderen.


----------



## Nesnah (23. Januar 2008)

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen warum alle immer den Hunter als sündenbock bezeichnen... ich schätze den Hunter im Raid sehr weil er einfach sehr viel beiträgt was das leben des Raids erheblich erleichtert z.b. eisfalle.. Irreführung sein pet usw.. ja manche Jäger machen scheiße zumbeispiel haun den Sapp raus oder ballern auf schäffchen aber das sind fehler die passieren und die passieren mir als Hexer gelegentlich auch das ich weil gerade chaos herscht den Falschen mob vollgedottet habe. Und das mit dem Schadensoutput im raid macht er meiner meinung nach mit seiner CC fähigkeit locker wieder weg und wer das nicht honoriert der hat meiner meinung nach den Titel "Noob" wirklich verdient.  Und das er der Sündenbock für alles ist ist nicht ganz wahr. Es ist nunmal einfach einer Klasse die Schuld zu geben die (leider) in den Augen der meisten keinen Nutzen hat und das wäre der Jäger. Denn aus der Sicht der manchen ist dieser nicht benötigt für einen erfolgreichen Instanzabschluss.

Ich für meinen teil bin 100%ig dafür das Ruf des Jägers wieder bereinigt wird und er bei allen wieder ein gerngesehener Mitstreiter ist. 

achja und das wegwürfeln liegt daran das der jäger sehr viele Attribute braucht z.b. ausdauer, intellegenz, Willenskraft, beweglichkeit, angriffskraft usw. und diese attribute brauchen halt auch andere Klassen und deshalb fällt das beim Jäger so tierisch auf... nur was mich tierisch manchmal bei jägern aufregt ich bekomm jedesmal wenn ich sehe das der Jäger nahc nem Wipe grüne hände bekommt weil er sein pet wiederbelebt (das sieht genauso aus wie die benutzung des Ruhesteins) sofort den Gedanken "na super der haut ab"^^ 

Aber trotzdem "mehr Jäger braucht das Land" ^^

Nesnah
(eingefleischter Hexer und Jäger-freund) ^^


----------



## Denewardtor (23. Januar 2008)

Alunisiira schrieb:


> und persönlich finde ich jäger sogar ziemlich stark, in arena sogar zu stark, weil in sie im gegensatz zu anderen klassen alles gut kontern können. bin 1650 wertung, kann sein dass es oben wieder anders aussieht ...


sorry aber Schurkenopfer^^ Krieger so mittel, je nach dem ob der Gegner BM ist, wenn nicht =Opfer, wenn doch=schwer.

Zum Thema: habe selber ein Jäger auf 44, finde er macht ziemlich Spaß und ist in PVE sehr stark(hab mit dem Krieger nie 5lvl über mir killen können), mitm Jäger sind 7locker drin(wenn man genug Zeit hat^^), Jäger sind aber auch in pve nicht imba, denn sobald es mehr als Drei Ziele sind, kriegt der Jäger einige Probleme, weil das Pet nunmal keine drei hält und die Eisfalle da nicht ausreicht. 

In PVP finde ich die Jägerimbaness begrenzt, hält davon ab wer zuschlägt, aber wie schon gesagt Schurkenopfer, weil der ja schleicht und so den Erstschlag hat, wenn man es nicht erwartet.

Zu den Instanzen da finde ich Jäger nicht so den DD Nr.1 aber es geht auch nciht nur um DMG, der Jäger kann einen ausser Gefecht setzen mit Eisfalle, als Überlebensjäger sogar zwei! Ausserdem kann er dem Tank helfen bei mehreren Mobs, bei denen ja Krieger nun mal probs kriegen können, ausserdem lenkt er die aggro auf den Tank, was am Anfang eines Bosskampfes für jeden Tank eine super Erleichterung ist!
hmmm was können Jäger noch: mit dem Pet schleichen und so um die Ecke schauen (hat doch fast jeder ne Katze^^), kostet ja nur 20Talentpunkte beim Pet lohnt sich aber finde ich extrem praktisch zum afk gehen oder eben in Instanzen schauenzB.(aktiviere als Nachtelf Schattenhaftigkeit+Pet getarnt=beide unsichtbar).

Skorpidstich wie schon gennant wurde ebenfalls hilfreich für den Tank, und Einschüchtern (BM 20erskill) ist auch hilfreich, wenn der Tank nciht gut euippt ist^^

Weil er Körperschaden+Pet hat ist Jäger zb in den Sethekkhallen besser als ein caster, da er die ganzen Vögel da (Stoffis) klein bekommt. 
Dann kann ein Jäger noch Humanoide, Wildtiere usw. aufspüren, was sowohl beim farmen, als auch in Instanzen glaube ich Vorteile bringt!
BM( meiner Meinung nach ein guter skill) hat auch den Vorteil, dass es im Gegensatz zu Schurken eher für Bosskämpfe ausgelegt ist (durch die CDs), ich meine ob man den Trash in 45oder 60Mins räumt ist nciht so wichtig, wie ob man den Boss klein kriegt oder nicht.

Die Nachteile wären wohl die Pfeile (ist aber ja das Prob des Jägers, nciht der Gruppe), aber das Pet füttern ist mit dem entsprechendem Futter kein Problem finde ich.

In Gruppen hatte ich meistens gute Erfahrungen, eine schlechte, eine Jägerin meinte mir http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24020, ein Schurken/Kriegeritem weg würfeln zu müssen, aber die war eh gestört (meinte als PM in 5er Inis gehen zu müssen, ist doch K.O. oder?^^)

In Raids ist der Jäger denke ich mal nciht sooo der Bringer (1-2) mehr braucht man nicht (buffen ja nicht und gehen oom).


----------



## champy01 (23. Januar 2008)

Jäger sind genauso gut im Raid wie jede andere Klasse. Wer meint die haben im Raid nix verloren hat einfach nur keine Ahnung. Die Jäger sind gute Supporter und DDs. Und im Damage können die ohne weiteres auch mal in den ersten 3 Plätzen mitmischen, wenn sie entsprechend equipt sind und gespielt werden.


----------



## Whiteprincee (23. Januar 2008)

So jetzt darf ich aber auch mal was schreiben.

Als aller erstes bin auch ein 70er Hunter!

Als zweites, ok wer denkt Hunter sei eine Soloklasse oder mehr für PvP irrt sich gewaltig! Beispiele: Probiert ma Maulgar ohne einen Jäger (Ganz normale T4 ähnliche Gruppe net so Imba). Ganz ehrlich probiert das mal und viel Spaß beim wipen. Ok es geht auch wirklich mit ner T4 ähnlichen Gruppe Maulgar zu schaffen, aber das wird schwer. Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind wir Gruul immer mit zwei Hunter rein. Zweites Beispiel: Moroes. Moroes ist zwar ohne Hunter auch schaffbar wenn man 3 Shakel hat, oder zu viele Tanks. Aber da dies meist nicht der Fall ist, weil dann bei Aran DMG fehlt nimmt man nen Hunter mit für Eisfalle. Zum Thema DMG vom Hunter: Wer sagt Hunter macht wenig DMG irrt sich ebenso gewaltig. Meine Erfahrungen: Bin immer erster im DMG-Meter. Über dem Hexer, über dem Mage, über dem Schurken und über dem ganzen Rest. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich kann euch garantieren, dass ein Hunter genug DMG macht. Tut mir Leid falls das bissle missverständlich rüber kommen kann, aber so denke ich.

Greetz White

PS: Kann sein, dass ich was vergessen habe, hab grad Stress zu viel ICQ xD


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2008)

!@#$%^&*()_+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALLES HANGT VOM SPIELER AB!!!!!!!!!!
/edit ubrigens behauptet jede klasse oben im dmgmeter zu sein^^


----------



## Socrat (23. Januar 2008)

Holla @all,

ich sag nur: Der Jäger

axo bevor das geheule groß ist .... Ich hab selber einen 70er Hunter


----------



## Cloucester (23. Januar 2008)

Jäger sind in raids unverzichtbar und sie sind DD's und können wenn Sie mit ihrem Char umzugehen wissen, locker mit einem Schurken, Magier oder Hexenmeister mithalten.


----------



## lippephil (23. Januar 2008)

also ein hunter macht zwar net so viel dmg wie ein warlock oder mage aber doch noch genug und ist auch nützlich in raids(wie gesagt eisfalle un so)
ausserdem ist er in der arena genial (ich mache mit einem un der hat den warlock in 4sec down)
die vorurteile stimmen net is meine meinung!

übrigens ich spiele keinen hunter sondern restro dudu also net auf falsche gedanken kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. Januar 2008)

Jeder Beastmaster macht mehr als ein Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warlocks nur, wenn es Aggrolose Kämpfe sind...

Vor einem GUTEN JÄGER sind i.d.R. NUR Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonnie (24. Januar 2008)

ich denke mal ein Grossteil der Sachen sind noch vorurteile von früher. Damals gabs bei jedem neuen item das auftauchte, sofort in jedem Forum ein paar die drunter schrieben:
"Ganz klar Jäger item - need"   
Das war echt nervig, aber überall zu finden. Nun levelten manche n Jäger frisch hoch und benahmen sich in einigen ini tatsächlich so, da sie es ja vorher im Forum gelesen hatten.

Gleichzeitig gab es noch den berühmten Balkon in der oberen schwarzfelsspitze, wo alle möglichst zugleich runterspringen, und jeder hatte irgendwann mal einen Jäger der vergessen hat das Pet einzupacken.....

Noch dazu sind die meisten Farmbots etc natürlich Jäger und du kommst in ne relativ einsame gegend wegen Quests (denke da an Azshara z und was rennt vor dir rum? na klar -> Jäger, dann mach ma deinen Q wennste dieselben Mobs brauchst,viel Spass.....bei mir is es die "30 Meter Falle" - renn gerade hin um in den Radius zu kommen , glüht von rechts (warum fast immer rechts is mir ein Rätsel bis heute) ein pet vorbei - und du kannst den Mob vergessen. Drehst dich um , rennst zum nächsten (30 meter!) - ein Pfeil überholt dich kurz vorher... nächster Mob - das Pet von rechts wieder - ich setzt mich dann immer hin und wart bis er fertig is und weiterzieht.

Und wennste mal so n schlechten ruf aufgebaut hast, wirst ihn selten los.

Auch für mich als Priester gibts 3 verschiedene: 
1) Der Raiddienliche:
    Es is super als Priester einen Beschützer an deiner Seite zu haben wenn mal Mobs durchkommen, einen, der vor dich Eisfallen stellt (Besonders im Schattenlab, wennste übernommen wirst mit "verstehen sie spass" und der Typ mit deinen Priester in ne Eisfalle rennt, haste nachher wieder volles Mana :-)

2) Der Ich mach mehr Schaden als andere: 
    Er haut raus was nur geht um es allen zu beweisen, dadurch kanns natürlich sein das er aggro zieht, wenns dann zu arg wird, stellt er sich tot und du als Priester hast n Mob an der Backe (Devise: was , Priester können NICHT Totstellen? .... grübel)

3) Der ich bin Solo ne Macht und genauso spiel ich in ner Gruppe
    Er pullt die Mobs, schreit um Hilfe wenn er sie auf der Backe hat, und betrachtet seine Mitspieler scheinbar als Pet Nummer 2,3,4,........ is ja genial - endlich mal ne Pet Herde. Gleichzeitig wird den meisten Anfängern geraten nimm mal n Jäger - kannste nit viel falsch machen, stirbst fast nie,verdienste schweinekohle beim farmen...

Und aus dem allen ergibt sich eine bunte Mischung, die dem Jäger natürlich auch einen schlechten Ruf zugetragen hat.

PS: wer hat sich nit schon geärgert wenn er mit n holy oder irgendwas anderen, das nicht soviel dmg macht, mal versucht 10 Ur....   zu farmen, endlich siehste ne ebene voll, teilst dir den Pull ein, da du ja nit mehr als max 2 zugleich verträgst, siehst nach dem ersten Pull aus den augenwinkeln mal ein Pet in die Mobs reinrennen (natürlich ma wieder von rechts - is es auf englischen servern umgekehrt? muss ich mal testen...*ggg*) und bist du deine 2 fertig hast und mana gurgelst etc - is die ebene leer....


----------



## S3ngy (24. Januar 2008)

> 2) Der Ich mach mehr Schaden als andere:
> Er haut raus was nur geht um es allen zu beweisen, dadurch kanns natürlich sein das er aggro zieht, wenns dann zu arg wird, stellt er sich tot und du als Priester hast n Mob an der Backe (Devise: was , Priester können NICHT Totstellen? .... grübel)




also den fand ich in inzen immer am geilsten ^^


----------



## hardok (24. Januar 2008)

ich halte persoenlich sehr viel von jaegern als mitstreiter, aber es gilt meiner meinung nach nach wie vor "easy to play, hard to master" undzwar erheblich mehr, als bei anderen klassen. jaeger haben ein sehr sensibles mikromanagement, was erstmal beherrscht werden will. 
in 5ern kontrollieren sie meist 2 adds und muessen nebenbei noch schaden auf das focus ziel richten, in raids bieten sie extremen nahkamfpsupport falls es sich um beastmaster oder gut ausgeruestete survival jaeger handelt.

ich habe zum glueck schon einige wirklich gute jaeger erlebt und kann sagen, dass es umso mehr jaeger gibt, die die klasse nur zu gut 15% ausschoepfen.

gerade in der arena hat sich dies vor den jaegeraenderungen gezeigt: auch damals gab es einige jaeger in top teams, aber trotzdem hat die grosse masse herumgeheult. die leute, die damals herumheulten, sind heute zum groessten teil keinen deut weiter ^^


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (24. Januar 2008)

Whiteprincee schrieb:


> So jetzt darf ich aber auch mal was schreiben.
> 
> Als aller erstes bin auch ein 70er Hunter!
> 
> ...



zu moroes haben wir mit 1 shakel + 1 deff + 1 off tank geschafft ohne hunter wo ist das problem? wipe bei moroes haben wir schon seit ewigkeit nicht und hunter haben wir in unsere kara gruppe auch keins

und wer sagt das hunter ein dd ist kennt die klasse nun wircklich nicht, und ihr müsst nicht rumheulen hunter sind dds nur weil IHR selbst einen hunter zockt!


----------



## Samuel Icariot Darczite (24. Januar 2008)

Also was den dmg betrifft lieg es nur daran ob man weis wie man seine klasse skillen und equipen muss und vorallem ob man dann auch richtig mit ihr um kann.

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung als Twinker nur sagen dass man es mit jeder Klasse auf Pplatz eins im DMG-Meter schaffen kann - ganz oft ( zumindest im Bereich bis ca. lvl 50 ) schaff ich sogar bis zu 40%, war zumindest so mit Mage, Schamane, Druide, Krieger und HUNTER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skill nennt man sowas^^

Und selbst wenn man von gleichen EQ-LVL ausgeht, sagen wir mal ein Mage und ein Hunter beide full Kara, Maggi & Gruul (sprich t4 und der gleichen) dann kommt es halt wieder drauf an wie die Leute sockeln was für Enchants sie nutzen und und und ...
Wenn du deinen Char einfach mit Leib und Seele zockst (klingt bescheuert ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und weißt mit dem umzugehen dann kannst du auch bald alle anderen DD Klassen auslachen^^

BTW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verstärker Schamanen >>> Der Rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragorius (24. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> zu moroes haben wir mit 1 shakel + 1 deff + 1 off tank geschafft ohne hunter wo ist das problem? wipe bei moroes haben wir schon seit ewigkeit nicht und hunter haben wir in unsere kara gruppe auch keins
> 
> und wer sagt das hunter ein dd ist kennt die klasse nun wircklich nicht, und ihr müsst nicht rumheulen hunter sind dds nur weil IHR selbst einen hunter zockt!




tja man schafft moroes aber auch ohne shakel und mit nem deftank der ( hehe ) genau beim pullen disco hat ^^

und im kleinen karazhan kloppe ich mich (als jäger ) im damage auch nur mit nem hexenmeister um platz1. kara clear in 3-3,5 stunden. 

mfg drago


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. Januar 2008)

> dance.gif Verstärker Schamanen >>> Der Rest dance.gif


Vor allem nach dem ersten Aggroreset (Aggro ziehen, sterben, ankhen) xD


----------



## Samuel Icariot Darczite (24. Januar 2008)

Ja ach was ^^
In raid komm ich voll gebufft auf über 50% Crit (inkl.Procs) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und es gibt einige palas die mir trotzdem SDM statt SDR geben wollen Oo
die denken sicher auch 'Der verreckt eh gleich da pushen wir lieber den Schaden' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landren (24. Januar 2008)

Also mein Main ist auch Jäger und ich weiß selbst aus meinen Erfahrungen mit Twinks das Jäger nicht gleich Jäger ist, da es nur darauf ankommt wer dahinter sitzt.

Es ist also ne reine Frage wie man den Jäger spielt, was mir auch zu genüge auffällt ist das viele die nen Jäger anfangen noch nichtmal wissen auf welche Stats es bei dem Char ankommt, wodurch dann natürlich auch der wenige Schaden raus ensteht.
Genauso ist es eine Sache mit den Eisfallen, ich erinner mich da immer schön an Kara bei Moroes als ich mal mit meinem Schami dabei war und der Jäger ein Add in die Falle packen sollte und auch da halten sollte bis er dran ist, das hat er natürlich gar nicht gepackt und ist dauernd gestorben weil das add kam raus hat 2mal gehauen und tod. Als ich ihm dann per Whisper das Prinzip erklären wollte wurde ich nur angemault er spiele den Char schließlich schon 70lvl er weiß wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte er ja zur genüge bewiesen würde ich sagen.
(Für alle CC beim Jäger funktioniert nicht auf Dauer wenn man direkt an der Falle stehen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Schaden mach ich mehr als genug wobei es da wie immer aufs Equip ankommt!


----------



## Sedraku (24. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> zu moroes haben wir mit 1 shakel + 1 deff + 1 off tank geschafft ohne hunter wo ist das problem? wipe bei moroes haben wir schon seit ewigkeit nicht und hunter haben wir in unsere kara gruppe auch keins
> 
> und wer sagt das hunter ein dd ist kennt die klasse nun wircklich nicht, und ihr müsst nicht rumheulen hunter sind dds nur weil IHR selbst einen hunter zockt!



Hm okey, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung. Kann sie aber nicht bestätigen. Wer die Meinung über seinen dmg output und seine fähigkeiten als DDler ausschliesslich auf die höhe seiner Krits beschränkt, dem kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen. Das wahre Potenzial eines ddler zeigt sich indem man über lange Zeit konstant hohen schaden verursachen kann.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Januar 2008)

hmm also ich sach ma equiplastig... war mit 66 mal wieder bollwerk... mit meiner gilde ao aus fun...war noch 1 hunter dabei 68...mehr blau als grün bei mir anders rum...
nach dem ersten boss: *auf dmg meter guck* reihnfolge mage, ich, warlock,hunter2, priester

ich hab ungefähr das doppelte rausgerotz...
dann waren wa noch aus fun mal wieder ZG (kennter noch im schlingedorntal?^^) im dmgmeter platz 10 mit lvl 65 (btw die vor mir waren alles 70 meist epic equipt.)

soviel dazu hunter machen keinen sachaden sind keine dds... 

Es ist genauso wie mit dem vergelter pala im pvp man muss  es können

Mfg Crash_Hunter


----------



## GunSchot (24. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist, dass der Jäger nicht genug für die Gruppe tun kann. Wiederum ein Fehler:
> 1. Aspekt des Rudels (Nützlich bei ganzem Wipe beim Endboss)
> 2. Aspekt der Natur (Sklavenendboss..... Nur ein Beispiel...)
> 3. Aura des Volltreffers (AP-Bonus)
> ...



Nummer 6. bringt nur noch den Effekt das der gegner zu treffen ist.
Nummer 9. geht bei Raidbossen leieder nicht mehr


----------



## Wunak (24. Januar 2008)

*hust* Hunteritem *hust* 

ps. das Lieblingswort eines Jägers? NEED NEED NEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spirit7609 (24. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> und wer sagt das hunter ein dd ist kennt die klasse nun wircklich nicht, und ihr müsst nicht rumheulen hunter sind dds nur weil IHR selbst einen hunter zockt!



Aha, ich würd sagen Hunter sind keine DDs, weil du keinen Hunter spielst. Das "Argument" hat ungefähr dieselbe Qualität.

Generell gilt schonmal:

Mathe > dein Eindruck
Damage-Logs > dein Eindruck
konstant hoher Schaden > boah, ein 9k crit woohoo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (24. Januar 2008)

Hunter suxX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> und wer sagt das hunter ein dd ist kennt die klasse nun wircklich nicht, und ihr müsst nicht rumheulen hunter sind dds nur weil IHR selbst einen hunter zockt!


/Absolut signed - zu 11drölf %
Das Jäger ist tatsächlich kein Damagedealer. Er gehört der Gattung der Supporter an. Die irrige Meinung der Hunter sei ein Damagedealer rührt wahrscheinlich daher, daß er sich meist an der Spitze des Damagemeters tummelt, doch in Wirklichkeit ist er ein Supporter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lapidar (24. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter



ein epic-jäger mit 1,7-2k ap ist ja mal gar nichtsund macht mit sicherheit was falsch. voll raid-buffed komme ich als bestienmeister auf 2,5 bis 2,8k  ap und fahre einen konstanten raiddamage von 1,3 bis 1,5k dps. ich bin damit nicht der erste im damage, aber doch immer unter den top5.
unsere top5 mischen sich aus mages, palas, krieger, schamis und eben mir. von dem her kann gesagt werden, dass JEDE klasse zu einem beachtenswerten damageoutput in der lage ist - wenn es nur darum geht...

und jeder der über die jäger-klasse heult - macht defintiv was falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (24. Januar 2008)

Es gibt meiner meinung/erfahrung nach nich wirklich viele hunter die das geschnallt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ vorposter

Gegner in eisfallen ziehen (und das über längerem zeitraum..
Irreführung ohne es dauernd verlangen zu müssen...
Streuschuss um caster zu schützen etc etc etc..

machen zu wenige.
jeder (fast jeder) glaubt er müsse im dmg meter auf 1 sein und riskiert so die aggro vom tank zu ziehen...danach kommt das totstellen und so hat jeder andere aggro bis auf den tank und den hunter.

um ehrlich zu sein spiele ich sogar meinen schurken so gut wie möglich als supporter...zb stunlog auf mobs die healer und co beharken..

naja was solls werden die meisten nie verstehen


----------



## spirit7609 (24. Januar 2008)

Ach sooo meint ihr das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, zustimm. Aber Magier müssen auch auf Schafe achten, nur so als Beispiel. Glaube, es gibt keinen DD der einfach stupide gemütlich drauf los ballern (hauen) sollte. Der erste, der mir dazu einfallen würde, wäre der Schurke, aber wie mein Vorposter sagt, geht's auch mit Support.

Trotzdem bleib ich dabei, Jäger ist ein Top-DD. Nur bin eben der Meinung, dass keine Klasse einfach gemütlich drauflos ballern kann.

So, jetzt nochmal eben zum totstellen. Wieso gehen bei euch die Mobs auf die Heiler los? Dann haben die mehr Aggro auf dem Mob als der Tank (nämlich gleich hinter dem Jäger) und das sollten sie nicht. Wenn ich als Hunter drüber gehe, okay.
Dafür hab ich zwei Skills, um Aggro zu reduzieren. Eine davon im Nahkampf, dafür muss der Mob erstmal zu mir und bei Trashmobs muss man doch eh nicht geheilt werden. Wer bei Bossen Aggro zieht, ist meiner Meinung nach aber echt selbst schuld.


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. Januar 2008)

Rofl welch ein Leidiges Thema!

Hunter Pve = ja
Hunter Pvp= ja

1. es haben alle mal angefangen also spiele den char bis du ihn sehr gut zocken kannst 
2. ja Thema weg würfeln von gegenständen "es ist wie es ist" ein Game also nie großartig zuherzen nehmen kommen andere Zeiten und von vorn weg rennt man genau aus diesen Grund nicht mit randoms in inis!
3. nun der hunter ist genau so skillt abhängig wie andere klassen warum muss ich auf platz1 stehn wollen in der dmg list bekommst da am ende ihrgendwas das sind eher gründe zusagen sry aber wir zocken hier im team und nicht nach dmg


ich zocke nebenbei meinen Hunter er ist full t4 und nutze ihn jetzt nur noch zum farmen andere klassen machen auch fun einfach nervig dieses thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Januar 2008)

spirit7609 schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal eben zum totstellen. Wieso gehen bei euch die Mobs auf die Heiler los? Dann haben die mehr Aggro auf dem Mob als der Tank (nämlich gleich hinter dem Jäger) und das sollten sie nicht. Wenn ich als Hunter drüber gehe, okay.


Warum sollte ich als Heiler nicht mehr Aggro haben dürfen als der Tank?
Tatsächlich ist Aggro etwas über das sich der Heiler nicht primär den Kopf zerbricht.
Damage-Dealer können einen Damage-Stopp machen - als Heiler mußt Du heilen, sonst stirbt Dir wer weg.
Und solange ich unter 130% Tankaggro liege ist alles Bestens. Jedenfalls solange nicht irgendein DamageDealer overnuked. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonnie (24. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt nochmal eben zum totstellen. Wieso gehen bei euch die Mobs auf die Heiler los? Dann haben die mehr Aggro auf dem Mob als der Tank (nämlich gleich hinter dem Jäger) und das sollten sie nicht. 

Lies mal meinen Beitrag: Jäger zieht Mob, Mob is hinten , Jäger macht totstellen - neben ihm steht der Priester.....


Wenn ich als Hunter drüber gehe, okay.
Dafür hab ich zwei Skills, um Aggro zu reduzieren. Eine davon im Nahkampf, dafür muss der Mob erstmal zu mir und bei Trashmobs muss man doch eh nicht geheilt werden. 

Warst du je in ZH? Die Gruppen am Anfang sind Trashmobs, aber eben ne menge, und wennste da nicht heilst.......

Wer bei Bossen Aggro zieht, ist meiner Meinung nach aber echt selbst schuld.

Also ich kenn keinen Heiler ders gerne tut (Aggro ziehen mit Heilung). Am liebsten würden wir hinten stehen und aus lauter Langeweile versuchen dmg zu machen (was ma eh nit können, aber das is ne andere Geschichte....)
Was glaubste gibt es mehr: Jäger die sich ihre Aggro behalten oder Jäger die sich totstellen? brauchen wir glaube ich keine Umfrage :-)


----------



## Cronoz (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab es durch gezogen einen 70 Allihunter hoch zuleveln, und ich muss dazu nochmal sagen, jap Hunter haben den Ruf weg.

Aber das ist wie bei jeder Klasse du musst sie spielen und equipen können dann ist das eigentlich kein Problem mehr.

Und du musst natürlich auch nen gruppe finden die dich braucht, im Notfall frag ob du nen Testrun mitmachen darfst wenn du dann dabei nicht stirbst und auf DMGmeter auf platz 3 hinter dem Hexer und dem Mage bist die bereits T4 oder besser tragen würde ich sagen du bist dabei, aber natürlich darfst du nicht gleich davon ausgehen das du in die Stamm kommst...


----------



## Hexold (3. September 2008)

Lulapi schrieb:


> Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung wieso wir so einen schlechten Ruf haben. Die meisten denken warscheinlich das ein Jäger leicht zu spielen ist. Aber dem ist nicht so. Aber jeder sollte mal einen Jäger ausprobieren bevor er über uns urteilt.


ja beim leveln ist ein hunter wirklich recht einfach zu spielen und kann es gut mit mehreren gegnern aufnehmen, selbst wenn die einige stufen über ihm sind.
auf level 70 sieht das ganze jedoch ganz anders aus: während wir den schlechtesten cc benutzen müssen(nicht sehr gezielt anwendbar, dauer = 2/3 vom cd), zwischen aspekten wechseln müssen müssen, das mal des jägers aufrechterhalten müssen, unser pet am leben halten müssen, und die tanks hochschießen müssen muss ein magier zum beispiel nur vor dem kampf einen tisch zaubern und hat einen top cc. außerdem ist ein mage mit gleichem eq auf einer besseren dmg meter position


----------



## Xall13 (3. September 2008)

also mein twink ist jäger und ich hab nie mitbekommen das jäger benachteiligt werden..
von daher wechsel deinens erver oder so : /


----------



## Kelgorath (3. September 2008)

stimme dir vollkommen zu hunter sind super für grps, grade wegen den vielen nützlichen nebeneffekten, aber auch da sie richtig gepielt (oder einfach mit nem makro und tastenspamming was leider auch nicht so den schlechten dmg macht...) bis t5/t6 immer die ersten plätze im dmg belegen, es sei denn es wird viel gebombt. 
ab einem gewissen eq standart wird dann der hexer mit tastaturbelegung von 1-8=shadowbolt^^ unschlagbar. 
aber wie gesagt mit bissl skill des spielers ist der hunter im mom als bm auf jeden ein prima ddl und zumindest in t4/t5/za bereich kaum schaffbar was dmg angeht (dps ist ne andere sache).
mfg


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

Jäger sind eigentlich nie bei uns dran schuld^^
Wir haben in der Gilde nen Sündenbock der für alles verantwortlich is^^
Und wenn net ises die Schuld von Healern... Würden die nen magier gut genug healen könnte der auch z.B. Mutter tanken =P ^^


----------



## nitro76 (3. September 2008)

Im notfall ist der jäger schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt immer drauf an ob man seine klasse acuh richtig spielt!

wie offt muss ich einem hunter sagen das er sein pet bitte auf hirntotschalten soll den es pullt schon die 5 gruppe.......

aber wir sind alle nur menschen und das ist n spiel also kopf hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (3. September 2008)

Alles Blödsinn.
Deine 9 Punkte fürs Teamspiel, völliger Quatsch. Es geht um Instanzen nehme ich an?
1. Man sollte eine Klasse nicht mitnehmen, weil sie beim Wipen gut ist. Das Ziel ist es, eben nicht zu wipen :idea:
2. Sind nur sehr wenige Fälle... grundsätzlich nutzlos.
3. Gut, ist in Ordnung für nicht-caster-healer, aber da gibts besseres...
4. Ebenso... Da bringt ein richtiger DD mit z.B. Versengen oder Curse of Elements einfach mehr.
5. Da nimmt man trotzdem lieber andere CC-Klassen: Magier (Sheep), Schurke (Sap)...
6. Kann ein Krieger bsser. So toll ist das auch nicht, da hat ein DD trotzdem größeren Nutzen.
7. Naja... entweder man hat einen Offtank, oder ein Schurke tankt sie, oder man braucht sie garnicht tanken. Eher mittelmäßiger Nutzen.
8. Bringen dafür überhaupt nichts in Instanzen.
9. Und warum nimmt man nicht einfach einen Shami/Priest/Paladin mit SS? Hat man sich den Jäger auch gespart...
10. Misdirection - Das einzig nützliche am Jäger: Die Aggro des Tank erhöhen.

Der Jäger hat vielleicht einige gute Gruppenfähigkeiten, Fakt ist jedoch, dass er nichts BESONDERES kann, was ihn unersätzlich macht. Das meiste können andere Klassen einfach besser, und davon auch noch mehr.
Und "Einfach zu lernen, schwer zu meistern"? Die Antwort ist einfach: Nein. Ist auch einfach zu meistern.

mfg

PS: Wer hat dieses steinalte Topic eigentlich wieder hervorgekramt?


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist, dass der Jäger nicht genug für die Gruppe tun kann. Wiederum ein Fehler:
> 1. Aspekt des Rudels (Nützlich bei ganzem Wipe beim Endboss)
> 2. Aspekt der Natur (Sklavenendboss..... Nur ein Beispiel...)
> 3. Aura des Volltreffers (AP-Bonus)
> ...


also fangne wri mal an mal des jägers brignt distanzangriffskraft. Apekt des rudels hat mich noch vor keinem wipe gerettet. apekt der natur was mit totems genau so nützlich und mit gutem heiler brauchst keins von beiden . Aura des volltreffers musst du mm sein. eiskälte falle also ich habe keine prboleme damit. skorpidstich na super 1 vorteil gegenüber anderen kalsen kann sie ndas ich mich auch irre. pets und adds ist nciht gut asuer bist bm dann wäre es in der lage sosnt vereckt es zu schnell und ich kenne bm und mm. zu 8. erdbindungstotem frostnova frostblitz ... die anderen klassen können sowas auch. Todstellen super und deswegen ingi sein ne lass ma 
Jetzt zu dem anderen was du sagst Jäger sidn eine der momentan sehr guten dds im raid zumidest als bm bin immer ziemlich weit oben bm hutner sind atm finde ich imba. Und was bist du fürn noob also erst ma ganz oben zu sein im bg heist nichts nur das du mit arkaner schuß doer so viele getötet hast und ich weis wie das geht ich bin selbt immer unter den top (ja eigenlob stinkt aber als jäger is es easy). Die komplette liste im bg brignt nichts sie sagt dir vlt ob du viel dmg gemacht hast aber nicht das du den flaggen träger umgenoobt hast oder sosnt in irgendeiner weise gut gespielt hast so ich habe fertig flashce leer xD

hey und wer glaubt das jäger kein dmg machen der kanns sie ned richtig spielen unr mit nem retri pala war ich ws aucch schonmal an 1 es kommt eifahc drauf an ob dus drauf ahst oder nicht also lern deien kalse kennen


----------



## G0DL1K3 (3. September 2008)

habt ihr ne ahnung von wann der fred ist? :O

januar dieses jahres ~.~


----------



## Brorix (3. September 2008)

Das ist alles Mist, es kommt immer auf die Person an die hinter dem Jäger sitzt. Dmg machen kann ein Jäger auch und hält locker mit anderen Klassen mit..

Btw. mir ist es noch nicht passiert das jemand gesagt hat "Wir wollen keine Jäger, die machen keinen Dmg" und mich deswegen nicht mitgenommen haben.


----------



## Samurai666 (3. September 2008)

Außerdem hat so ziemlich jede Klasse mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen:
Schurke -> Kiddie
Hunter -> würfelt auf alles, beherrscht sein Pet nich
Pala -> macht keinen Schaden
Warri -> Hm, Charge!
Mage -> Können nur Wasser, Brot, Portale und Unsinn... allerdings machen sie das letze freiwillig
......


----------



## Lestad (3. September 2008)

Jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und Blizzard würde die Klasse rausnehmen wenn sie nicht nützlich wäre. Sprich jede Klasse die in WoW rumläuft ist wichtig für den Raid und nu is gut ...


Und nun werd ich sicher zugeflamed, weil ich alle Klassen gleich mag ...

Ps Ich habn Hunter Kumpel der macht mehr Dmg als ich ..


----------



## youngceaser (3. September 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> habt ihr ne ahnung von wann der fred ist? :O
> 
> januar dieses jahres ~.~


lol gar ned geshen


----------



## phexus (3. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol gar ned geshen


macht ja nix, Fakt ist: ich habe keine Probleme mit meiner Jägerin. Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es hervorragende und sehr erfahrene Jäger, meine kleine ist erst einem Monat 70 aber bei Gruul stand sie im Omen hinter den Tanks. Mage darunter. Alle habens gesehen hoff ich!
Nach MK und Gruul stand ich im DMG Meter auf Platz 4 und wir haben alles im First Try gelegt, auch Kumpel Maulgar die alte Nase. Sagt nicht der Raid macht was falsch, wir sind nicht auf T5 Niveau sondern T4+ZA+Marken. 
Was ich neede? Wird im Raid besprochen, ich nehm niemand was weg. Höchstens den Raidplatz.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Ps Ich habn Hunter Kumpel der macht mehr Dmg als ich ..



über dmg streitet man nicht.....manche machen ihn manche nicht.....


----------



## Sesir0 (3. September 2008)

Jäger werden einfach ungerne mitgenommen weil sie wenig haben womit sie der gruppe helfen können...  bei wotlk wird das zumindest durch Pet-Tanks bei normalen instanzen geändert, sodass Jäger auch einen tank ersetzen können.

Bis dahin hatte jäger aber nie was außer Eisfalle, und es findet sich leicht was besseres als das (Sheep oder Kopfnuss).




und das jäger wenig schaden machen ist ja wohl der totalste müll überhaupt...  jäger sind die krassesten dd's überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele selbst einen jäger und bin IMMER!!!    erster im Damage Meter 
Viele jäger können nicht richtig spielen und skillen für PvE auf Treffsicherheit und haben 0 skill. vielleicht kommt das daher...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

Sesir0 schrieb:


> und das jäger wenig schaden machen ist ja wohl der totalste müll überhaupt...  jäger sind die krassesten dd's überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha...dann hattest noch nie ne gute gruppe^^...ich spiele hexer ...dps = um einiges höher als beim hunter...und ich behaupte auch nicht dass ich IMMER erster bin......

das gelaber "ich bin immer erster im dmg-meter" ist einfach müll.....


----------



## turageo (3. September 2008)

Programmchef schrieb:


> .) Todesminen, große Schmiede, Jäger fällt runter, Pet läuft nach runter und pullt alles (Grundsätzlich gibts die meisten Wipes mit Jäger sowieso immer weil das Pet rundum läuft und alles pullt, denk ich)
> .) Jäger macht Mehrfachschuss und trifft den gesheepten Mob und lässt ihn wieder frei.
> .) Nahkampfjäger oO
> .) Jäger die denken sie seien Tanks und immer pullen, weil sie ja von weiter weg ranziehen können....und vl dann auch noch die ads mitziehen
> ...



Das sind im Endeffekt genau die Vorurteile, die man gegen Jäger hat. Hab neulich aus Spaß mal wieder einen 58ger Hunter mit meinem 70ger Draenei Hunter durch Scholo
gezogen. War echt funny, bis er mir drei Gruppen gezogen hat. Aber das passiert einem mal, v. a. weil sich das Pet nicht immer ganz vorschiftsmäßig bewegt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel: selbst ich als 70ger, der doch mittlerweile ziemlich viel Erfahrung mit dem Jäger hat, ist's auch schon passiert: Pet aufn Mob --> Mob und Pet rennen einfach nach
hinten weg (auch noch außer Reichweite), da hat man manchmal auch keine Kontrolle drüber - so schnell KANN man manchmal einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Passiert im
Regelfall auch nur wenn ich unter 60 Inzen Solo gehe und da mein Pet als Tank hernehm oder bei den Dailys (in ner richtigen Ini-Gruppe tut man das auch normalerweise
nicht unbedingt), aber ärgerlich ist's trotzdem.

Zum Punkt 4... Naja, ich möcht mal wissen was mein Raid-Leiter dazu sagt, wenn ich das nächste Mal komm mit "Sorry, nix mehr mit Irreführung tanken, dafür haben wir
doch unsren Tank!"

Das meiste andere sind wie Du sagt Anfängerfehler, die einem normalerweise nicht sehr oft passieren, wenn überhaupt (gibt natürlich Ausnahmen). Ist doch im Endeffekt
das gleiche wie bei den Shadows. Die werden auch ab und an scheel angesehn, wegen dem was so _behauptet _wird.

MfG

Edit: Noch ne Anmerkung zum Dmg ziehen und dann tot stellen. Warum schließen eigentlich immer alle andren Klassen von einigen Leuten auf alle. Nicht jeder Hunter, hat
"Totstellen" auf die rechten Maustaste gelegt. Also mal ehrlich, als ich meinen Jägertwink noch gelevelt hab, ist man als DD lieber mal gestorben bevor der Heiler genuked
wurde (DDs haste vor allem in den 5ern ausreichend zur Hand - Heiler meistens nur einen).


----------



## Xtros (3. September 2008)

Ich spiele Hunter seit der Erscheinung von WoW und hab kein Problem eigentl. gehabt mit dem Ruf des Jägers. Immer wo ich geraidet hab hatte ich eigentl. guten dmg (immer 1-3 Platz vom DMG-Meter nach BC-Erscheinung). Habe jedoch von genug Leuten gehört das die Klasse einen schlechten Ruf hätte. 

Stimmt gar nix von den Vorurteilen...

1. Ein Jäger kann bis zu 3 Eiskältefallen hintereinander machen (eigentl. 4 aber die 4. is meist unnütz)
2. Ein Jäger macht erheblichen DMG, wenn man die Klasse spielen kann (Kann an einem schlechten Tag auch mal schlechter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Will mich net selbst loben kann aber sagen das ich die Klasse spielen kann).
3. Ein Jäger ist am Anfang leicht zu spielen, aber wenn man raidet, dann wird die Klasse um einiges schwerer.
4. Ein Jäger kann viele nützliche Attacken (Eiskältefalle, ACP etc. etc.)

Also ich bin glücklich mit meiner Klasse, wünsch euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim Diskutieren.
Wenn jmd. mir ein Kontra geben will dann schreibt mir eine PM.

lg Xtros aka. Kremnok

P.S. Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler aber ich guck grad net so drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (3. September 2008)

Hogger > Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtros (3. September 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Hogger > Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn dann 

Hogger > all! XD


----------



## MarZ1 (3. September 2008)

ich sehs kommen "Tanks sündenbock für alle? " lol xD


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Xtros schrieb:


> wenn dann
> 
> Hogger > all! XD



Chuck Norris > Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtros (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Chuck Norris > Hogger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt kommt gleich:



> b1ubb > Chuck Norris! XD


----------



## Clamev (3. September 2008)

ich war 10mal Waffenkammer (als pala) und von den viermal wo die schultern gedroppt sind hats einmal ein anderer Pala bekommen(ok) und dreimal hats ein hunter weggewürfelt (auf dem DIng sind 15!Stärke) ...


----------



## sharly1 (3. September 2008)

also ich als krieger kann ich dich halb verstehen (70) hab ein hunter twin auf 58 und werd nie mitgenommen und ich hatte ein ganz gezielten vorurteil der sich 4 MAL IN KARA abgespielt hat so happy armbrust ist gedroppt jäger hat die armbrust vom bossi prinzen happy würfel bedarf bekomm sie auch da flamed mich der jäger kacknap l2p das du mir die armbrüst wegwürfelts da sag ich naja du hast ne besser und er nimmt mich auf ig und der raidleader hat mich deswegen aus dem raid gekickt so mir neuen das mit platte auf achtzig kenn ich auch aber ich sag JÄGER SIND AUCH NUR menschen hab mir auch mal gedacht das ein priester mit 70 leder tragen kann und wurde im t2 raids mit meinem priester twink geflamet nur weil ich in einem crap forum mal sowas gelsen hab also waldmansheil JÄGER SIND AUCH NUR HEXER MIT NEM TIER STAT CPT.BLAUE WOLKE ALS PET !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> ich war 10mal Waffenkammer (als pala) und von den viermal wo die schultern gedroppt sind hats einmal ein anderer Pala bekommen(ok) und dreimal hats ein hunter weggewürfelt (auf dem DIng sind 15!Stärke) ...



jo...hunter halt....die rollen auf alles^^


----------



## Xtros (3. September 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> ich war 10mal Waffenkammer (als pala) und von den viermal wo die schultern gedroppt sind hats einmal ein anderer Pala bekommen(ok) und dreimal hats ein hunter weggewürfelt (auf dem DIng sind 15!Stärke) ...



Man kann aber nicht jeden Jäger in eine Schublade stecken. Kann ich von dir verstehen jedoch kann das bei jeder anderen Klasse auch passieren.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. September 2008)

Finds auch irgendwie seltsam das Hunter nie nen Platz als CC in den Inis finden, da doch recht viele, nennen wir sie mal "Kiddies" nicht mit der Ice Trap umgehn können.

Das Beste wenn du mal nen Hunter dabei hast, meint er Och nö kB auf Ice Trap, Sheep reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (3. September 2008)

Diomor schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin ehemaliger Hunter Spieler, und unser ehemaliger Raidleiter war ebenfalls Jäger, doch die Sprüche hörte man auch gegen unseren Raidleiter.
> 
> Wo das Klischee herkommd, weiss glaub ich keiner so genau, aber es gibd so viele Klischees in WoW, man nehme das ständige rumhüpfen der Nachtelfen (das sich leider bestätigt ich hüpfe selber herum wie n Kaninchen -.-')
> 
> ...



mh...so viele fehler hab ich nochnie in so einem kurzen text gesehn^^      ja ich mache gerne rechtschreibflames     nein ich bin kein hans (oder wie der typ heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## grimmjow (3. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> mh...so viele fehler hab ich nochnie in so einem kurzen text gesehn^^      ja ich mache gerne rechtschreibflames     nein ich bin kein hans (oder wie der typ heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du machst Rechtschreibflames, aber schreibst selber alles klein? Mhm.. Würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## oldman (3. September 2008)

ich habe meinen jäger nur zum farmen in innis ist mir der zunervig da nehm ich lieber schurken oder healprist


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (3. September 2008)

Hunter ist doch ne schöne Klasse, ist mein Zweitchar und ich hab bisher keine Probs gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt oft genug vor das ich mit meinem Pet dem Healer  wegen Aggro und Co. den Hintern rette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klasse ist doch recht nützlich. Nur zum soloquesten? mg, dann wäre sie nich im spiel implementiert...


----------



## Tessanja (3. September 2008)

oh man, nix gegen die die was sinnvolles gesagt haben aber sowohl hier als auch ingame son einfach ohne ende naps unterwegs. -.-
sry ich hab nur die 1. seite gelesen haben die ersten parr antworten waren schon echt toll. 

ja hunter ist eine anfänger klasse.

ja es spielen auch leute hunter die ihre klasse nicht beherrschen (und das sind leider von allen klassen seher viele), das sind leider nur die die auffallen.



ABER: 

idioten gibt es von jeder klasse, ich kenne zb einen warri der auf heal stoff geneedet hat mit der begründung "ein deff warri hat so viele repkosten ich brauch das zum verkaufen"

hunter macht keinen schaden? Oo schon mal raiden gewesen?   hunter macht sehr wohl schaden, und zwar ohne ende (gleichwertig mit hexer, schurke, und nein mage macht keinen schaden, ich rede von high end raids)

der cc vom hunter is gut eingesetzt stärker als der des schurken (resapen geht nicht, den mob in die nächste eisfalle legen aber sehr wohl).



fazit: wie bei jeder anderen klasse auch gibt es bei den huntern idioten. gut gespielt ist er sowohl in 5er inis als auch im raid eine bereicherung.

und nein ich spiele keinen hunter als main sondern einen schurken.


----------



## Figetftw! (3. September 2008)

Also ich find das mit den klischess nit os schlimm der spruch HUNTERITEM is nunmal kult in wow und es war nuneinmal auch so das hunter ,wenn sie unerfahren waren, für viles need hatten weil sie 1.) fast alle rüstungsarten tragen konnten und 2.) für fast jedes attribut verwendung fanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ichj selbst spiel auch hunter und bin dizzer wenn das item im raid nit gebraucht wird wird es mir halt als HUNTERITEM zu geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch toll is das ja hier auf buffed populär gewordene klischee vom aggrognom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinen gnom mage übernuke ich halt gern mal na und ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ 
aber schade ist es natürlich wenn man sowas zu ernst nimmt wo ich nun uach an viele spieler appelieren möchte das klischees nuneinmal nicht immer der wahrheit entsprechen eigentlich immer nu teilweise.

Ob der hunter jetzt für pve pvp what ever am besten geeignet ist kann man noh sehr lange ausdiskutiern aber alles im allen war blizz schon immer für seine sehr gute balance bekannt und jede klasse kann alles mehr oder weniger gut und ein raid ohne hunter? hallo? ohne irreführung? wer keinen hunter im raid hat ,hat entweder supermegaderbe tanks die blitzschnell aggro aufbauen oda is dumm ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (3. September 2008)

es liegt vllt auch dran das die meisten hunter zu dumm sind und ihr pet nicht kontrollieren können dh damit sachen pullen etc.. dann noch mehrfachschuss..  hunter ist wirklich auch eine gute klasse um wow an zu fangen.. wer will einen newbie im raid? das ist genau so wie vergelter palas keinen schaden machen und druiden nur zum heilen gut sind.. vorurteile und so^^
hab auch mit einem hunter angefangen und es ist eine gute klasse ;D dazu gibt s davon noch so viele.. ^^
damit muss man leben ^^

PS: hab selber hunter und pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (3. September 2008)

Hm,

der Jäger ist sehr einfach zu spielen, wenn man alleine spielt.
Pet vor, Autoschuss - Kaffee holen - fertig.

Leider spielen ihr viel auch genau so in der Gruppe. Dann hat man natürlich keine Chance oben im Damage zu sein (wobei ich glaube das Damage nicht alles ist). Aber ich habe gut gespielte BM gesehen, die locker unter den ersten 3 im Schaden in einem 25er Raid stehen.

Und er kann den Damage der ganze Gruppe erhöhen, Aggro des Tank erhöhen, zu not mal einen Mob alleine nehmen etc - alles Sachen die eine Gruppe brauchen kann.

mfg


----------



## Desperadotroll (3. September 2008)

Also: 
   -1. Ja, mein Mainchar ist Jäger und ich bin stolz darauf.
   -2. zu dem Vorwurf : "Hunter machen auf alles need" kann ich nur sagen, 
        dass dieser Hunter dann keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat.
   -3. Der Hunter ist wenn er richtig gespielt wird eine der Top Dmgklassen
   -4. kommt es nicht darauf an, welche Klasse mehr für den Raid bringt, sondern darauf,
        dass von jeder Klasse mindestens einer im Raid ist, 
        um die Vorteile aller Klassenfähigkeiten zu nutzen.
        (um es mit dem Kochen zu vergleichen, stell dir mal vor,
        wie dein Lieblingsessen schmecken würde, wenn nur Salz dran wäre, 
        weil Salz ja am besten würzt...)

Denkt immer dran: Jede Klasse har ihre Vor und Nachteile, und wenn jemand seine Klasse spielen kann, dann ist er/sie IMMER von Nutzen in einem Raid.

Also erlich... treads in denen immer gemeckert wird wie schlecht, mies, hinterhältig, overpowered oder sonstnochwas irgendeine Klasse ist, sind einfach nur hirnrissig, weil derjenige, der den Thread erstellt hat dann keine ahnung von der jeweiligen Klasse hat, er einfach nur neidisch ist, oder er grundloser Weise die schlechte Erfahrung die er gemacht hat auf andere dieser Klasse projeziert.

Also Leute : Learn to think!!!


Und jetzt : FLAMED MICH, ICH STEH DRAUF^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

> den schaden den du mit einer klasse raushauen kannst, hängt hauptsächlich von deinem niveau ab.



Signaturwürdig! Dann würds in manchen Raids ja garkeinen Schaden geben x)



> Also ich spiele selber einen Jäger als mainchar (lvl 70) und bin in raids immer erster oder zweiter im dmg meter



Also ich spiele einen Heilschamanen und tanke Swp/Bt/Mh...oh, doch nicht.



> Der Hunter ist wenn er richtig gespielt wird eine der Top Dmgklassen



Es ist einfach so, dass Schurken und Hexer und Magier und bla und blubb mehr Schaden machen, findet euch damit ab!



> Also erlich... treads in denen immer gemeckert wird wie schlecht, mies, hinterhältig, overpowered oder sonstnochwas irgendeine Klasse ist, sind einfach nur hirnrissig, weil derjenige, der den Thread erstellt hat dann keine ahnung von der jeweiligen Klasse hat, er einfach nur neidisch ist, oder er grundloser Weise die schlechte Erfahrung die er gemacht hat auf andere dieser Klasse projeziert.



Haha der war gut...
Natürlich sind klassen overpowered, es gibt nciht "DAS" perfekte Balancing...



> FLAMED MICH, ICH STEH DRAUF



Seltsamer Fetisch...


----------



## Zangor (3. September 2008)

Jede Klasse in WoW hat seine Berechtigung, auch der Hunter. Wer Hunter nicht im Raid mit nehmen will, der hat wohl eine festgelegte Spielweise und vorgefertigte Lösungen für jeden Mob und die kleinste Änderung in der Gruppenzusammenstellung lässt wohl alles zusammen brechen. Vor einiger Zeit hatten wir Kara mal mit 4 Jägern gemacht, und das war mal was ganz Anderes und richtig spaßig.


----------



## Georan (3. September 2008)

Schurke/Hexer/Jäger
Härteste DDs btw...


----------



## Desperadotroll (3. September 2008)

Der Hunter an sich IST eine Topdmgklasse
das Problem ist nur, dass die Meisten den Hunter nicht richtig spielen können und nur einen Bruchteil seiner Fähigkeiten verstehen und nutzen.
ausserdem geht einem Hunter sehr viel zeit dadurchg verloren, dass er oft Mobs durch die Gegent kiten muss (in die Falle oder von den Heilern weg).
Und Zeit = Dmg


----------



## Unterly (3. September 2008)

Huhu,,, also ich bin gerade dabei meinen Hunter hochzuziehen ,,, bin @ moment 66 und total zufrieden. Ich finde Jäger einfach Klasse. Die Klasse macht Schaden ... eindeutig. Ein Jäger kann Platz 1 im DPS Meter sein ...


----------



## Valenzius (3. September 2008)

ich glaube vorurteile gibt es für jede klasse z.B. : Moonkins sind Oomkins, Hunter machen auf alles Need, Feuermages ziehen ständig Aggro etc.
ich finde man sollte sich die klassen erstma ansehen bevor man selber sagt die Klasse sollte man nicht in raids/gruppen mitnehmen oder so


----------



## Desperadotroll (3. September 2008)

Als Beispiel für PVP : 
Alteractal mit 15 ja ich wiederhole *15* Huntern ^^
Wir haben eine Phalanx gebildet und alles was uns entgegen kam fiel innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden um. So liefen wir durch bis zu Vanadar Stuirmlanze, wo dann ein Pala das Tanken übernahm.
P.S.: der Mainhealer war ein Schamane!
So. und nun nochmal: Wie war das? 
Jäger machen keinen dmg? 
Palas können nicht tanken?
Schamis sind Gruppenhealer aber am Maintank können die nix reissen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

Desperadotroll schrieb:


> Als beispiel für PVP :
> Alteractal mit 15 ja ich wiederhole *15* Huntern ^^
> Wir haben eine Phalanx gebildet und alles was uns entgegen kam fiel innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden um. So liefen wir durch bis zu Vanadar Stuirmlanze, wo dann ein Pala das Heilen übernahm.
> P.S.: der Mainhealer war ein Schamane!
> ...



na und?....nimm 15 hexer 15 krieger 15 palas 15 mages 15 schamis und und und.......und sie fallen noch schneller^^

nee...aber das hat doch nix mit dmg zu tun was du uns hier erzählst.....

zudem hat niemand behauptet dass hunter keinen schaden machen.......es sind die hunter die erzählen dass sie IMMER erster im dmg-meter sind......


----------



## Thunderwolf (3. September 2008)

Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zu stimmen ich spiele selbst als Main ein Hunter


----------



## Clamev (3. September 2008)

> Es ist einfach so, dass Schurken und Hexer und Magier und bla und blubb mehr Schaden machen, findet euch damit ab!


ähm nein?Hunter sind mitunter die dmg klassen bei Brutallus zb?


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

Ein weiterer Grund warum ich Wow den Rücken gekehrt habe! Instanz run, Managruft wo wir zuvor zu 4 durch sind, mit mir als einzigen CCler hab da gleichzeitig oft 3 Mobs beschäftigt! Dank Survival skillung!War ein easy run ohne komplikationen!Selbe Ini zu 5, Magier war dabei und mir wurde verboten Eisfallen zu legen da laut Tank die immer brechen oder gebrochen werden, ich also zum DD'ler degradoerrt, durfte sonst nichts tun! Als dann bei einem Boss adds gezogen wurden, ich Multischuss auf die Mobs und gekitet wie wahnsinniger!Daneben im Chat noch geschrieben killt weiter den Boss ich hab die Adds!
Als dann der Boss zum Glück lag ohne Verluste,fragt mich doch der Tank was das soll warum ich unbedingt nen Multi in die Mobs los lies!

Naja ich spiels nicht mehr!Ärgern kann ich mich trotzdem noch darüber


----------



## Arthros (3. September 2008)

Die typischen anfänger fehler hab ich mit meinem Jäger auch gemacht mittlerweile kann ich den ganz gut spielen =) 
zumindest beschwert sich keiner.
Da ich nicht so viel zock ist er erst   46 und auf unserem server geht das mit den vorurteilen.

mfg Insasta


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. September 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> ähm nein?Hunter sind mitunter die dmg klassen bei Brutallus zb?



jeder hunter beruft sich auf diesen einen encounter^^

es ist doch egal wer erster im dmg-meter ist oder?....hauptsache der gegner liegt danach am boden....


----------



## Vanitra (3. September 2008)

> 6. Skorpidstich (Gegner richtet weniger Schaden an)


Stimmt so nicht, Skorpidstich senkt die Chance des Gegners zu treffen um 5%. Schaden richtet er trotzdem noch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter und Hunter ist nicht das gleiche.

Da sehe ich Hunter die ständig versuchen basierend auf ihrer Skillungen ihr Equip zu verbessern.

Aber ich sehe auch tagtäglich 70er Hunter die 3 oder mehr Items mit Stärke und/oder Spelldmg oder Addheal anhaben.
Oder Jäger die mit 2Hand Schwert (mit Stärke drauf und Stärke VZ) im Nahkampf stundenlang auf Mobs hauen während das Pet daneben steht und sich langweilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lustiger Weise sind genau diese aus Gilden die doch eigentlich einen guten Ruf besitzen. Da frage ich mich ob die Gilden sich ihre Member eigentlich überhaupt mal anschauen oder ob es nur darum geht möglichst viele 70er zu ergattern.

Es ist jedenfalls momentan auf meinem Realm zu weinen wenn ich jeden Tag solche Spieler sehen muss.

Den Versuch zu helfen hab ich schon lang aufgegeben weil, man erntet sowieso nur Flames oder landet auf der Igno.


----------



## Camô (3. September 2008)

@ TE: du hast vollkommen recht, Jäger sollten eine gerngesehnde Klasse sein und mit dem Addon und der neuen auf die Pets zugeschnittenen Talentbäume wird das auch sicher der Fall sein.
Warum der Jäger so unbeliebt ist? Weil ihn zu viele Kinder als Klasse nehmen. Wenn ein Jäger dann zwanghaft versucht einen Feral zu zähmen, weißt du ja mit wem du es an der anderen (langen) Leitung zu tun hast. 
Also ich als Tank habe eher Probleme mit Schurken als mit Jägern - 2 mal bereits in einer Heroini erlebt:

Ich: Stun bitte Mond.
Er/ Sie: Stun?
Ich: ... Kopfnuss.
Er/ Sie: Aso ok.

Ihr/ Ihm musste ich dann erklären, dass Schurken mit ca. lvl 20 eine Fähigkeit erlernen, die Ablenken heisst. Denn die beiden Genies haben versucht eine Pat von vorne zu nuken ...


----------



## PrinceAturo (3. September 2008)

Also..... ich hab selber en Twink Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (horde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich werde immer mit genommen, aber vielleicht liegts auch daran das du ally spielst! Bei der Horde hab ich noch nie gehört das Jemand Hunter schlecht macht, ihn Kara haben wir auch immer en Hunter dabei wegen (wie du gesagt hast eisfallen..usw.) Im PvP ind ie auch gut aber ich denk es liegt zu )95% daran das du Ally zokkst weil die hordler sind ja nicht so extrem wie allys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich habe nichts gegen allys zokke auch ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschtrommel (3. September 2008)

Als leidenschaftlicher Schami+Schurken spieler hab ich u.a. öfter mal konkurenz was den loot angeht mit jägern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich denke die mischung machts, man kann keinen raid mit 5 kriegern 10 priestern und 10 mages starten, sicher würde es möglicherweise funktionieren aber ist das der sinn des spieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Ich persönlich stehe allen varianten offen, sicher hat jeder seine favoriten, aber man sollte auch spieler die nicht dem eigenem ideal entsprechen eine chance geben sofern sie eine angemessene leistung durchführen, und ich meine mal ehrlich: wen in gottes namen interessiert ob nun schatten schaden, heilig schaden oder alterschwäche den boss getötet hat? der loot bleibt wohl immer der selbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu dem macht es ein sehr eintöniges bild wenn demnächst nurnoch diese 3 klassen unterwegs wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (3. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Witerhin kommt hinzu, dass ein Jäger wenig Schaden macht.



wie kommst du da drauf bitte?
also in meiner gilde haben wir sehr gute jäger und die teilen sich immer mit hexern und magiern die obersten plätze

und jäger sind gut zu gebrauchen für eine grp ich hab auch noch einen punkt
in längeren bosskämpfen können sie dem tank den boss hochschießen oder auch pullen...

jäger ist im allgemeinen eine geile klasse


----------



## Riku182 (3. September 2008)

PrinceAturo schrieb:


> Also..... ich hab selber en Twink Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich spiele auch einen Tauren Hunter und bei uns passiert das gleiche naja ich muss zum glück nicht mehr random 5er gehen aber ich sehe auch oft Hunter die überhaupt nichts von der Klasse wissen geschweige denn wie man sie spielt.
Ach und wegen den Schaden bei uns im Raid sind meistens auf den ersten Plätzen Hexer Schurke und Hunter und bei manchen Bossen kommt halt drauf an welcher auch Warri die sich die ganze Zeit abwechseln.


----------



## Camô (3. September 2008)

Desperadotroll schrieb:


> Der Hunter an sich IST eine Topdmgklasse
> das Problem ist nur, dass die Meisten den Hunter nicht richtig spielen können und nur einen Bruchteil seiner Fähigkeiten verstehen und nutzen.
> ausserdem geht einem Hunter sehr viel zeit dadurchg verloren, dass er oft Mobs durch die Gegent kiten muss (in die Falle oder von den Heilern weg).
> Und Zeit = Dmg


Das stimmt, da hast du vollkommen recht. Die CC - Fähigkeit der Jäger beansprucht nunmal sehr viel Zeit im Vergleich zum 1 - Sekundenschaf oder Instantstun vom Schurken. Ein sehr guter Jäger zeigt sich halt durch Kontinuität im Schaden, d.h. nunmal auf einen Raid verteilt. Oder dadurch, dass man ohne allzu große Probleme einen Elitegegner auf seinem lvl legen kann, was man vom zB Schurken nicht sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAZZUKE (3. September 2008)

ich dachte immer schurken wären die ultimate dd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich hab auch ein mage main char ( lvl 53 ) hab ihn genommen weil er so geil ist wegen

den ganzen mystic zeugs und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (3. September 2008)

> jeder hunter beruft sich auf diesen einen encounter^^
> 
> es ist doch egal wer erster im dmg-meter ist oder?....hauptsache der gegner liegt danach am boden....


1.bin ich kein hunter (siehe signatur)
2.Bei Brutallus eben nich auserdem gings darum ob hunter dmg machen oder nicht antwort:ja!


----------



## Lort123 (3. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?



Die mages machen wieso nicht mehr so viel dmg da machen schamis hexer und shadow mehr dmg


----------



## Laxera (3. September 2008)

naja....ich selbst spiele eine jägerin als meinen lieblings-twink (habe 3x 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und spiele doch neben meinem main (Laxera, magierin) meine liebe Laxentrea (jägerin, 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) am liebsten.

und schon allein deshalb muss ich für die jäger partei ergreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum jäger ist zu sagen: mit richtiger rotation macht er nen heiden DMG (und das auch wenn er nebenbei noch CC'ler ist)! (vor allem in BM skillung, mit der er auch noch ins PVP kann und im Solospiel wohl ungeschlagen ist)

zum pet: man muss halt ein wenig vorsichtig sein um in inis nix zu pullen und das tierchen von weg laufenden mobs ab zu ziehen bevor es pullen kann. sonst ist hier zu sagen, das das pet kurzzeitig tanken kann (sollte der tank verrecken bzw. zuviel gepullt haben - nur wenn die falle cooldown hat, sonst benutzt man halt diese) und auch (wieder als BM geskillt) einiges an DMG raus haut (Zorn des Wildtieres sag ich nur ^^).

zur (eis-)falle (die anderen fallen - ausser die slowdown im pvp - haben ja nicht wirklich sinn): wer mit dieser mit spätestens lvl 50 (selbst wenn er nur solo unterwegs war) noch nicht umgehen kann soll den chara löschen (sorry, ist kritisch und etwas gemein, aber meine meinung). ich meine ich sehe mich selber an und ich bin nicht so der crowd-controll typ, aber ich benutze die falle oft, auch wenn ich solo unterwegs bin (ich meine ich pulle mit pet, übersehen ein paar mobs...dann ziehen ich einen davon in die falle, 2 kleben am pet und einer kann auch noch auf mich einkloppen und wenn ich mich nicht allzu dumm stelle überlebe ich das sogar ganz leicht - welche klassen ausser jäger (und evtl. noch Warlock) kann von sich sagen das sie mit 4 mobs - und mehr - keine probleme hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in der ini ist fallen benutzung halt: timing (bevor der tank den mob an sich bindet muss sie gelegt sein und der mob gepullt werden), location (nicht zu nahe am tank - AoE (z.B. Weihe von pala oder donnerknall beim krieger) und auch nicht zu nahe an AoE DMG klassen) und reaktion (zu schießen aufhören kurz befor der mob in der falle ist, sonst holt man den selber wieder raus)

sonst kann ich sagen: jäger ist einfach fun und bisher die einzige (!) klasse mit der mir PVP spass macht (mit magierin und priesterin baut mich PVP gar nicht und mit meine schami war ich noch nicht drin) vor allem wegen den instant casts (mages tun sich da schwer) und der fähigkeit mit einer "normalen" skillung (mit der man auch raided/ini geht und solo spielt) PVP zu machen (mit mage ist das nicht drin, wenn man ne feuer/arkan skillung spielt, weil alles castzeit hat und man im pvp casts nicht wirklich durch kriegt))

mfg LAX
ps: FOR THE HUNTERS
pps: egal auf welcher seite, jäger sind cool und gut gespielt im raid auch gerne gesehen (muss natürlich nen guten ruf haben um mitgenommen zu werden) weil sie dem raid viel geben (Schaden, CC, Off-Tank für notfälle....und als ingi sogar die möglichkeit sich tot zu stellen und nen reezer wieder zu beleben)


----------



## echterman (3. September 2008)

also zurück zum thema. bei uns auf die aldor sind hunter nicht gerne gesehn in gruppen. liegt allerdings daran das einige jäger ihre klasse solo gut spielen können aber nicht in der gruppe.

z.B. jäger wiped die gruppe weil er multischuss nutzt und damit mehrer grupnnen gleichzeitig gepullt hat.
z.B. jäger soll einen mob in die eisfalle locken, was auch klappt, nur hat er ihm vorher einen dot schuss verpasst.
z.B. wir sagten dem jäger, mach knurren bei deinem pet aus. was macht er nicht aus, richtig, knurren.
z.B. wir kommen zum loot vom endboss(kein item dabei was für einen jäger zu gebrauchen ist) und jägerlein würfelt auf alles need(ist uns schon öfters passiert).


wir haben zwei jäger in der gilde die ihr klasse in der gruppe spielen können. und außer denen nehmen wir keine anderen jäger mit, wegen oben beschriebener punkte. naja, wenn der jäger beim ini run ins ts kommt und wir ihm alles erklären können, dann kann es passieren das wir einen random jäger mitnehmen.


das sind so meine/unsere erfahrungen mit jägern.


----------



## Buschtrommel (3. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da hast du vollkommen recht. Die CC - Fähigkeit der Jäger beansprucht nunmal sehr viel Zeit im Vergleich zum 1 - Sekundenschaf oder Instantstun vom Schurken. Ein sehr guter Jäger zeigt sich halt durch Kontinuität im Schaden, d.h. nunmal auf einen Raid verteilt. Oder dadurch, dass man ohne allzu große Probleme einen Elitegegner auf seinem lvl legen kann, was man vom zB Schurken nicht sagen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss durchaus zustimmen - man stelle sich einen cc freien karazhan raid vor - ich bezweifle das die masse bis zu attumen vorstoßen würde. Und ausnamen bestätigen natürlich die regel.

zudem verteilen jäger auch passiven schaden über andere klassen wie z.b. schurken die angeblichen dämäge dealorz No1 sicher sind diese sehr gut im dmg nur ich schätze mal das 90% aller schurken ihren dmg noch ausbauen können und dies allein durch das umlegen von 5-6 skillpunkten oder einer leicht abgeänderten routationen wobei wir wieder bei den jägern sind, ich (der kaum ahnung vom jägerdarsein hat) WETTE(!) das 90% der jäger genau das selbe problem haben, nur sich dies bei dieser klasse erheblich stärker zur kenntnis gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halandor (3. September 2008)

also ich spiel nen 70er hunter und muss sagen der dmg is geil sowohl im pvp als auch im pve
wer als jäger keinen dmg macht hat entweder ein scheiß equip noch nie was von schussrotation gehört oder is so schlau in den nahkampf zu gehen
und wer mit dem mehrfachschuss einen mob ausm sheep holt (also unter 30 hab ich da noch son geringes maß an verständnis) der sollte einfach mal die ausgen aufmachen


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (3. September 2008)

Dass Jäger gehasst werden, liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten Spieler von dem Kampfstil im PvP nichts halten. Der Jäger läuft weg von seinem Gegner, schickts Pet drauf und schießt im laufen. Wenns der MELEE Gegner dann in die Nähe des Hunetrs schafft, setz der ne tolle Falle.  Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu denen, die Jäger nicht mögen bzw. hassen...naja,  aber das mit dem nicht in inis mitnehmen is ne Lachnummer. Dudus laufen in jede Ini, looten den Rogues ihre Sachen weg, werden aber nicht verabscheut. Lol, das is irgendwie...aggressiv


----------



## Neme16 (3. September 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> genau wie die schurken..
> aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-


 

Haha , mage dmg < BM hunter / Rogue dmg


----------



## RogueCheka (3. September 2008)

hi mir isches no net passiert hab au nen jäger also mi lacht keiner aus ;D es gibt immer paar deppen


----------



## Severos (3. September 2008)

Vor BC - Zeit, wie bereits gesagt wurde, war dasn thema..
Jäger sind gute dd´s , wenn man sie spielen kann..
Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen dd´s , aber die brauchen schon ordentlich equip um was zu reißen.
Deshalb fällt die wahl wohl eher auf mages/hexer/rogues etc. weil die nen guten grund dmg fabrizieren.
Nicht unterkriegen lassen, es gibt immer einige idioten, aber da musst du drüber hinweg sehen!
MfG severos


----------



## Desperadotroll (3. September 2008)

@Spriteschaff 
Nur weil du es nicht auf die Reihe bringst, die komplexen Fähigkeiten eines Hunters richtig einzusetzen,
heisst das noch lange nicht , das das kein anderer kann, denn sooo toll, dass du der "Best Player Ever" 
wärst, bist du auch nicht


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Und andere dd klassen die gegen ein "nur angreifen für dd" boss  kämpfen haben auch net wirklich was zu tun

zbs firemages: versengen versengen versengen feuerball feuerball feuerball feuerball feuerball feuerball versengen versengen versengen.....

btw:welche normale jäger setzt bitte schön mutlishoot gegen solobosse ein? ...... das verbraucht zu viel mana udn hat nur wenn man es skillt ein zusatz effekt


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Also ich war heut in 3 Normal-Innis mit jeweils einem Hunter, in Krypta mit zwei.

Ich mim 67er Palatank habe mehr schaden gemacht als die Hunter

-Ablenkender Schuss is ne echt "coole" Sache um Aggro zu ziehen

-Dann Aggro haben und nicht Totstellen geskillt zu haben. 

-Ne Nahkampfwaffe mit Zauberschaden wird gedroppt. Jäger. Need. Begründung? Arkaner Schuss!

-Mond Sheep. Viereck Eisfalle. Röms beide Jäger-Dot.

- Passt auf die Mobs da auf, die links lassen wir aus. Jäger. Pullt. Gegner erreichen die Gruppe. Jäger stellt sich tot. 
  Chat: Jäger:"zomfg lol^^"

-Platten D3 Helm droppt. Jäger. Need. Begründung? Dissen.


Und ja ich habe heute eine extreme Wut auf Hunter.


----------



## paTschQ (4. September 2008)

also früher war das ziemlich fett mit denn spelldmg hunter =))

aber pet heal gear hab ich nie gefarmt, bzw nur daran gedacht es einen healer weg zu"ninjan"

so long

ps. der einzige fehler ist, du spielst einen zwerg :S =)


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Hmmm es krittet immer?
> Und ja ich hab es geskillt, nur ises wayne wenn du jetzt nen Jäger-Spiel-Thread aufmachen willst, tu das aber nicht in dem Thread hier wo ich mich grad gegen einen Angriff auf mich gewehrt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man skillt auch im pve das talent <.<

ps:

Schon ein wenig blöd wenn man von [Gross&Kleinschreibweise] redet aber selbe nicht einhaltet.

Sowas haben wir früher heuchlerei genannt heute nennt man das selfownd....


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Naja seit die ganzen Legolarse den Vid mit dem Hunter gesehen der Azuregos gesolot hat mim Healeq, versuchen sie so toll zu sein wie dieser Hunter. Ach an die liebe unwissende Jägergemeinschaft, die sich Legolas, Gimli etc. nennen und ihr Pet Todesvernicht, Mumukatze etc. Pethealequip gibt es für den Hunter nimmer.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Naja seit die ganzen Legolarse den Vid mit dem Hunter gesehen der Azuregos gesolot hat mim Healeq, versuchen sie so toll zu sein wie dieser Hunter. Ach an die liebe unwissende Jägergemeinschaft, die sich Legolas, Gimli etc. nennen und ihr Pet Todesvernicht, Mumukatze etc. Pethealequip gibt es für den Hunter nimmer.


Mein Jäger Twink heißt "Kiraia" und sein Pet "Rudi"....bin ich jetzt einer von ihnen?


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steinigt mich  meine Chars haben alle Fantasynamen!!!


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Ich werd net den ersten Stein werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Pff nur weil meine Chars nicht retripala schamí oder h0ntor heißen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Schäme dich. Ich finde solche Namen auch schrecklich. Naja nach den 3 Runs war ich mir einige. So knapp 90% der Hunter kannsde in die Tonne treten und von den restlichen 10% sind 3% zu was nutze.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Omg Kenos >.<
> 
> Und bitte wo hab ich Gross- bzw. kleinschreibung nicht eingehalten?



Fast überall in deinen Posts aber hast ja in der Zeit wo ich mich mit Kenos unterhalten habe edidiert



bzw: schäm dich du hats kleinschreibung klein geschrieben!


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Hey geh sterben du Küken, spielst wahrscheinlich nen b11 jäger namen xxlegolarsenxx und has dein pet mumukatze genannt. Echt Buffed der Kerl. Immer nur am Kritisieren. Mimimi da is ein Fehler du Rechtschreibfehler macher du.

Ach Spritsschaff, möchtest du so sein wie Hans? Wenn ja bisde auf den besten Weg dahin.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Hey geh sterben du Küken, spielst wahrscheinlich nen b11 jäger namen xxlegolarsenxx und has dein pet mumukatze genannt. Echt Buffed der Kerl. Immer nur am Kritisieren. Mimimi da is ein Fehler du Rechtschreibfehler macher du.
> 
> Ach Spritsschaff, möchtest du so sein wie Hans? Wenn ja bisde auf den besten Weg dahin.



Nur das Problem bei ihm ist das er noch selber alles klein schreib und deswegen Eigentore macht.

Und dann als ich ihn drauf ansprechte so lange brauchte bis zum nächstes Post wo plötzlich bei seinen Beiträgen alles groß geschrieben ist was groß geschrieben sein sollte.


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Das is ja das schlimme. Alles zu Weinen, aber selber mist bauen. Ist sowas nicht anzeichen von ads?


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Das is ja das schlimme. Alles zu Weinen, aber selber mist bauen. Ist sowas nicht anzeichen von ads?



Btw der is noch hier und sucht noch irgendwelchen Beiträgen von mir wo Rechtschreibfehler sind oder wo ich die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht  beachtet habe.


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Btw der is noch hier und sucht noch irgendwelchen Beiträgen von mir wo Rechtschreibfehler sind oder wo ich die Groß- und kleinschreibung nicht  beachtet habe




AHA! Wird kleinschreibung nicht groß geschrieben? /sarkasmus

Aber wenn man rechtschreibfehler vermeiden möchte...wozu gibsn Capslock?


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> AHA! Wird kleinschreibung nicht groß geschrieben? /sarkasmus
> 
> Aber wenn man rechtfehler vermeiden möchte...wozu gibsn Capslock?



zum spammen natürlich <.<

...gab es nichtmal ein Lied dazu (also für capslock spamer)


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Ach du kennst mich nicht mehr und hast das Kriegsbeil wieder ausgegraben? Okay kannst du gern haben.
> An den andern Vogel, wenn ich klein schreibe dann ist das entweder weil ich:
> 
> Möglichkeit A) bekifft bin, oder
> ...



1. Du hast capslock vergessen.

2.Du hast editiert.

3.Ich lass mich nicht von einem Hosenscheiser flamen der 5 jahre jünger als ich ist.

4.Kannst ja gerne wieder mit deinen Kumpels Omas verprügeln gehen und yu-gi-oh spielen.

5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Siehsde er wird gleich beleidigend. Warum? Wurdest du mal von Animemaniacs (hoffe es wird zu geschrieben) verprügelt oder gehänselt? Es gibt ziemlich üble Anime, Death Note soll gut sein, muss ich mir noch rein ziehen. Und nein ich vergesse keine "dummen" Poster die nur rumflamen und im jeden Post jemanden beleidigen.

Ach wenn man sarkastisch ist oder ironie betreibt muss man dann immer /sarkasmus / ironie off machen damit es alle checken? Zb bei Melih, ich merks wann er/sie/es sarkastisch meint, dafür muss man bissle den Grips anstrengen und kiffen hilft dir dabei net. Also geh weg von dem Dreckszeug.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Haben den anscheinend vertrieben....


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Oder er ist kräftig am weiter editieren und am Zitieren wo wir fehler machen


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Kann sein.....


by the way: solche "kinder" reggen mich ziemlich auf wenn ich nur wüsste wo er wohnt dann würde Dokter Melih vorbeischauen und hallo sagen :/


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Und Onkel Basi au wa?

Ach Doppelpost Zomfg olololz!!11einselfklugscheißweitermachdennichhabenixbessereszutunzomfgolololz

Außerdem, "wayne"? Der Wayne spruch ist soo alt und "Uncool" das es nur doch die gemobbten, nerds und flamer sagen. Siehst mir ziemlich nach Opfer aus, naja geh mal weiter dein Aggrodingsbumzshippehoppermuckehören du gängsdah


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Wie kann man hier überhaupt nur ein doppelpost machen? wenn man postet muss man 5 sekunden warten bis man in den gleichen thread nochmal posten kann ....




@Spiteschaff

Genau..... und was wenn zu ich deine 16 jährigen freunde mal hallo sage? wollt ihr dann euren Vater oder eure großen brüder hohlen?

und du gibst dich doch als "oberchecker" du flamst hier rum und denkst du wärst stärker o0


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> xD Komm doch!
> Kradolf, Thurgau, Schweiz
> 
> Komm vorbei ich lad dich ein, dann kannste mal sehn wem du hallo sagen willst, vielleicht meinem Kumpel der dich mit einem Schlag ins Traumland befördert?
> ...



Typisches Internetgeflame, 

"Äyy aldah meinä kollägaz und isch kloppän disch zu brei du oberchecker!!!11"


Kennsde den Spruch "Bellende Hunde beißen nicht"? Na dann kläff ruhig weiter Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Oha Opfer ist auch ein altes Wort dass ihr Spasstis gern benutzt um euch künstlich hart zu machen... Schon krass bei dir,
> ich sag nur komm vorbei Amina Koydum Lan du Kek!
> Ausserdem ist wayne nen geläufiger Begriff im Internet du Vollpfosten...



Es gibt einen spruch der sich nennt "bellende hunde beißen nicht" oder so halt.....


dieser spruch passt grad perfekt zu dir ...


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Amina Koydum Lan du Kek!




putzig hat dir dein türkischer Freund was neues bei gebracht?

Oh man wie ich mich für solche Leute schäme....


Wieso haben wir bei der Gesellschaft so eine schlechten ruf?
Schau dir Spriteschaff an.
Was ist mit dem?
Musterbeispiel warum uns keiner mag.
Gehts schlimmer?
Ja.
Und?
Legolarse!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. September 2008)

Lort123 schrieb:


> Die mages machen wieso nicht mehr so viel dmg da machen schamis hexer und shadow mehr dmg



hexer:....ja
schami:..nein
sp:.........nein


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Naja ihr könnt euch im Internet zu zweit aufspielen wie ihr wollt, kommt einmal vor mein Gesicht und ihr seht Sterne...



Also du bist der typische fall eines "internet protzer"

Soclhe leute wie dich hab ich genügend im rl zu tun 

in der grp der oberchecker sein aber dann allein ganz lieb und nett sein und im internet der angebliche mörderkiller


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> hexer:....ja
> schami:..nein
> sp:.........nein



Also ich hab ja selber ne Hexe, muss sagen, Hexenmeister machen wirklich derbst viel schaden, Problem ist halt, alle 5 Minuten mal Aggro um 50% verringern.


----------



## Yiraja (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Naja ihr könnt euch im Internet zu zweit aufspielen wie ihr wollt, kommt einmal vor mein Gesicht und ihr seht Sterne...



geht der hier voll ab besorg dir n rl mein gott


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also du bist der typische fall eines "internet protzer"
> 
> Soclhe leute wie dich hab ich genügend im rl zu tun
> 
> in der grp der oberchecker sein aber dann allein ganz lieb und nett sein und im internet der angebliche mörderkiller



Ich leider auch *seufzt*. Naja zum glück renn ich mit meinen Nerds, Geeks und Grunchs rum *grinst breit*




Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Was Neues? Nein, von meinem besten Kumpel hab ich das schon lange gelernt, du bist wohl son Opfertürke, wenn du dich denn nicht bloss als einer ausgibst, der andern in Hintern kriecht und seine Ehre weggeschmissen hat.
> Naja schäm dich und schau deine Animes Opfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich erwähnt das ich Türke bin? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich mich für solche Leute schäme, solche Gamer wie dich. Bitte lass das protzen, damit machst du dir keine Freunde. Du willst doch Freunde oder? Aufmerksamkeit? Dann sei Freundlich, dann empfängt dich die Welt mit offen Armen.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Was Neues? Nein, von meinem besten Kumpel hab ich das schon lange gelernt, du bist wohl son Opfertürke, wenn du dich denn nicht bloss als einer ausgibst, der andern in Hintern kriecht und seine Ehre weggeschmissen hat.
> Naja schäm dich und schau deine Animes Opfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann mir gleich vorstellen wie alle dich gleich zuflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: du braucht eine art "erleuchtung" damit du einsiehst das dein verhalten nichts bringt ....


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> [...]Bitte lass das protzen, damit machst du dir keine Freunde. Du willst doch Freunde oder? Aufmerksamkeit? Dann sei Freundlich, dann empfängt dich die Welt mit offen Armen.


*deut*



Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Was bistn du wieder für ein Spinner?
> Schreib wenigstens normal wenn du was postest...
> Und was hat das mit RL zu tun du verblendeter Hund?


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Was hab ich den verkackt? Los sag es mir. Du kannst eventuell deine Eltern beleidigen oder Anschreien/Capslocken, aber bei der Community würd ich es lassen.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine neuen Freunde übers Internet, trotzdem bleibe ich meistens nett zu allen, egal wem, du hast doch unseren beendeten Streit neu entfacht mit deinem scheiss Kommentar oben? Denk selber mal nach bevor du mir die Schuld gibst für Sachen die du selber verkackt hast...



1.Das war eine grausame lüge
2.ähm du hast ja als erstes offiziel das "feuer" entfacht als du hier geflamt hast du yu-gi-oh "player"


----------



## KenosDark (4. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1.Das war eine grausame lüge
> 2.ähm du hast ja als erstes offiziel das "feuer" entfacht als du hier geflamt hast du yu-gi-oh "player"



"playah" wenn schon bitte

Wieso denn PM Mr. Flamer? Habe ich etwa recht bezüglich auf deine Eltern? Sei Nett zu ihnen, deine Mutter hat dich 9 Monate unterm Herz getragen und schreist sie eventuell an und beleidigst sie. Ich verstehe solche Menschen nicht. Naja wie man im Internet ist, ist man zu 98% auch im RL.


----------



## Desty (4. September 2008)

Ich gestehe, ich habe nicht alle 22 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, aber zu dem Thema Jäger und Schaden möchte ich einfach mal folgenden WWS in die Runde schmeißen:
http://wowwebstats.com/q6veqdce64mns?m&s=197824-226894

War bei unserem Twins Firstkill, daher davor auch die ganzen Wipes. Platz 1 und 3 Hunter.
Ist aber auch immer Encounterabhängig, bei den Twins in der Reverse Taktik haben die Hunter mit Totstellen einen klaren Aggrovorteil.

Schauen wir uns noch Brutallus an:
http://wowwebstats.com/y63mdazdzeffu?s=135903-161954

ist der beste Jäger immerhin noch Platz 5 mit 2300 DPS.

Meine Meinung: Jäger sind eine gute Dmg-Klasse mit Support, die sowohl in 5er Instanzen als auch im Endgame Content ihre volle Berechtigung haben (gute Spieler vorausgesetzt). 

Die Vorurteile gegen Jäger kommen IMHO daher, dass sehr viele "Ahnungslose" Jäger gespielt haben/noch spielen, die einfach keinen Plan haben und daher auch 1) kein Dmg machen, 2) kein CC können (Thema Chain Trapping) und 3) alles needen. Ist genau wie mit den Palas, die ja angeblich keinen Schaden machen, und das nur weil 90% der Spieler es nicht können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Ach kommt nixx mehr?
> Keine hirnrissigen Argumente mehr mit denen du ankommen könntest?
> Pech für dich was...
> Also nächstes Mal Gehirn einschalten wenn du eine Diskussion in ein Schaukampf verwandeln willst aber selber ein Clown bist...
> ...



So das wars..ich hab zwarn icht erwartet das du solange aushälst aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so kinder so habt ihr eine lektion gelernt "Wie man aggresive leute aus dem forum wegnervt"


----------



## TheTiger (4. September 2008)

Also 

Ich habe auch einen Jäger LvL 55. 
Ich muss sagen es gibt ganz klar vorteile wie benannt:

- Schnelles Leveln
- Tank immer dabei

usw

Aber die Nachteile mit dem Petfutter un den Pfeilen sind echt hard. Vor allem weil das Food wie alles in höheren Stufen nachher doch ins Gold geht.

Ich bin gerade meinen Jäger auf meine Mainattribs: Ausdauer -> Beweglichkeit -> Int am umskillen und hab vor ein paar Tagen in Maraudon einer Paladine die Lederrüssi weggeloot weil die Attribs besser waren als meine. Nun habe ich mit ihr stress und sie reitet trotz mehrmaliger Entschuldigung immernoch drauf rum

Aber mal zum Thema unnütze Klassen:
Ich spiele jetzt seit einem Jahr WoW und muss sagen ich habe so einiges gehört. Ein Jäger ist in vieler Augen sehr unnütz. 
Gründe:

- Pet hat Knurren an klaut Maintank aggro
- Pet fear läuft in Gegnerhorde rein -> Wipe 
- Machen kaum Damage 

Um den Jäger jetzt aber auch mal in Schutz zu nehmen ichhabe auch schon von andern Klassen gehört die "unütz" sein sollen obwohl sie die wichtigsten des Spiels sind

PRIESTER!

Behauptet doch glatt gestern ein Kumpel zu mir (lvl 30 Pala), nachdem ich gefragt habe ob mir einer der beiden hilft einen Preast zu lvln weil ich finde das preast schwer zu leveln sind, "Ja preasts sind unnütz. Ich war gestern mit jemanden in ner Instanz drinnen und habe überlebt auch ohne Preast (dazu sei gesagt es war bsf und die wurden von einem lvl 60 typ gezogen!) 

Somit sieht man das die Frage: Welche Klasse ist unnütz doch immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Und Jäger sind gar nicht unnütz.

MFG 
Basti


----------



## BioHazárd88 (4. September 2008)

mal btt.

Habe mal iwann nen wws log gesehen, von den klassen, die im endgamecontent den meißten schaden machen. Und dort war der Jäger bei Bruttalus, und bei Mu´ruu auf platz eins, mit über 200 dps vorsprung...

Wenn ich natürlich höhre, das manche hier noch net mal ihr pet einsetzten, und es lieber inner tasche haben, ist es allerdings kein wunder wenn ihr nur gammligen schaden fahrt. Aber es ist in der tat richtig das Hunter nen gammligen ruf haben, da muss man schon nen bisl können zeigen, und sich nen guten ruf aufbauen, schon wird man überall mit hingenommen!

Ich schaff zb mit meinem Hunter bei EOS ca 2.600 dps und lieg damit immer unter den ersten 3 plätzen. Ausserdem is Hunter total imba weil man es sogar mitn bisl übung schafft, archi oder illidan p2 bei nem wipe zu überleben, und sich damit am anfang beim tryen doch ordentlich repkosten sparen kann.


Gruß 

Bio


----------



## Sturmteufel (4. September 2008)

Der Jäger ist eine sehr nützliche Klasse.Ich als Palatank schätze sie weil sie mir guten Support beim Pullen geben mit Irreführung.Das ist eine Fähigkeit die hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde und bei manchen Bossfights nicht mehr weckzudenken ist.Ich habe gerne Jäger in meiner Gruppe.Wer sagt ,dass Jäger nichts können,der hat überhaupt keine Ahnung von Dieser Klasse.
MFG Sturmteufel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (4. September 2008)

Ich sag nur HUNTERITEM!

Wobei es mittlerweile besser geworden ist!


----------



## luxtux (4. September 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> na dann machen alle leute von dein raid etwas falsch... bei uns epic jäger mit ca 1.7-2 k ap ist trotzdem irgend wo unten in dmg meter




öhm, 1,7 -2k ap ist aber auch nicht wirklich viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe als sv jäger  2k ap. ohne sockel und vz. weil da ist überall beweglichkeit drauf. was meine ap etwas über 2k bringt.
unser treffsicherheits jäger hat so was bei 2,6 ap und der macht richtig gut dmg. nein, kein t5 oder t6 krahm.

euer "epic jäger" scheint da eher was falsch zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (4. September 2008)

Ich kenne das Porblem, ständig schmeißen leute ein aus ner grp weil Jäger angeblich immer alles kaputtmachen und Gegner pullen. Das kkann vorkommen ist bei mir aber noch NIE vorgekommen.

Und das Problem das Leute einfach die sachen in Instanzen klauen kenne ich auch. Ich hatte auch schon Ar...löcher dabei die dann Tickets geschrieben haben.

Also Jembon ich kenne die Porbleme auch.


Mein Jäger lvl 63, Name Buschmann, Server Norgannon


----------



## derwolf (4. September 2008)

ich zock auch nen jäger zudem hab ich noch nen 70 tankpala war neulich mit dem in ner ini und hab dem jäger gesagt er soll einen in eisfalle ziehen weil heiler nicht so gut equippt war da fragt mich der hunter was ist eine eisfalle. dann habe ich ihm gesagt dann kite ihn selbst das wusste er noch nicht einmal. finde alle jäger sollten auf lvl 60 die epiq q ma machen dann lernen sie etwas.


----------



## Mitzy (4. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> (...)
> Was ich aber Schade finde, ist, dass es Leute gibt, die die Jäger verabscheuen und uns Jägersleut' nie in Instanzen mitnehmen wollen (hab selbst schon erlebt: "Jäger? omg, da nehmen wir lieber einen Healpala als DD"). Von mir ausgesehen Grundlos.
> (...)



Ich nehme Jäger sehr gerne mit, sei es mit meinem Tank oder meinem DDler. Die Eisfalle ist sehr nett als CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jembon schrieb:


> (...)
> Zum Beispiel gibt es ja die Meinung, dass Hunter alles needen, ein RL-Kollege hat mir mal gesagt, dass ein Hunter eine Plattenrüstung weggeneedet kann, die Ausrede: "Vielleicht kann der Hunter mit Level 80 Platten tragen". Oder dass ein Jäger mal auf Healbonusrüstung needen kann, "gibt +Petheal!". Doch dass es vorkommen würde kann ich mir schlicht und einfach nicht vorstellen.
> Im Gegenteil, mir hat einmal ein Schamane den Kürass des Wildtierfürsten weggeneedet, obwohl ich Todesneed auf ihn hatte und er nach etwa 10 runs einmal gedropt ist. Oder das Stundenglas des Entwirrers, von einem Magier... Genauso bei der Fungustuchrüstung aus Maraudon, beim Raremob, den hat mir ein Paladin weggeneedet. Solche Aktionen hasse ich...
> (...)



Sorry, aber das stimmt. Hunter haben meinem Paladin zur 60er Zeit T0 Teile weggewürfelt, mit Worten wie "Ups, verklickt", oder "Auf 70 können Jäger Platte tragen!". Beliebt war auch "Ist besser als meines" - einige Sekunden später - "Oh, ist Platte, kann ich nicht verkaufen" *Hunter bekommt [Großer glänzender Splitter]*
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn zwei LEute um ein Teil need machen- aber auch nur dann, wenn beide es gebrauchen können.
Das Stundenglas des Entwirrers- das ist doch das Ding mit mehr Critwertung und eine Chance, bei einem Crit mehr Angriffskraft zu kriegen, oder? Also, dass würde ich mir von einem mage nich wegwürfeln lassen- der braucht das nicht. Das Caster Gegenstück dazu fällt in Arkatraz.



Jembon schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich finde, dass diese Klasse einen weitaus besseren Ruf verdient hat als sie besitzt. Ich weiss, dass ich gleichzeitig mit diesem Thread eine Lawine lostreten werde mit "l2p, ihr dummen Jäger" "Jäger ist die einfachste Klasse überhaupt, mimimimimi". Ich denke, dass der Jäger einfach zu lernen, aber sehr schwer zu meistern ist. Wie die meisten Klassen. Aber einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat. Wie die wenigsten Klassen.
> (...)



Das Problem am Jäger ist eigentlich folgendes: Er kann zu viel.
Er hat einen MS Effekt, kann Mana burnen, hat einen CC, viele verschiedene Fallen, Dots, ein Pet und so weiter und so weiter.
Wie du sagst- er ist schwer zu meistern. 
Und wenn man dann die ganzen nap Jäger rumlaufen sieht wie sie auto-shot afk rumstehen, hin und her hüpfen oder sonst einen Unsinn treiben, wo man steht und sagt "Junge... Burn dem Heiler das Mana weg, geh dann auf den Magier und setz den MS Effekt ein den dir Blizzard schenkte, deine Deadzone ist nun auch weg dank Idioten-Stube Blizzard... NUTZ DAS AUCH!"... Naja.
Ich bin kein Profi Tank, Imba Heiler oder göttlich-spielender Magier... ABer ich kenn die Grundprinzipien bei diesen Dingen, viele hunter nicht und deshalb haben sie einen schlechten Ruf.


edit: Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass Hunter liebend gerne Ihren Mehrfachschuss in Gegner Mengen geballert haben und (als es noch ging) damit gerne die CCs rausgerissen haben- oder mit Schlangenbiss (wer es nicht weiß, durch Schlangenbiss kriegt der mob einen dot auf sich) den Gegner in die Eisfalle ziehen.


----------



## chaosruler (4. September 2008)

meine senf:
richtig gespielt macht der hunter guten bis sehr guten dmg.
allerdings ist die klasse auch die mit dem größten boon-botential  nach meiner erfahrung
beispiele

-immer schön knurren anlassen
-pet auf aggro (mit der begründung es könnte schon tanken)
-salve auf cd halten
-dual mungo !!!!
-ausweichwertung gesockelt

das bis lvl 70 
ab levl 70 dann das übliche 
-im raid mit aspekt der viper (manatränken beim boss? näää ich hab nur zwei!!)
-totstellen im raid ..ach was ...haben nämlich kein omen..wofür auch
-immer schön multi spammen (z.b. bei morroes wo noch zwei schakel da sind)
-hitcap...was ist das?
-items sockeln? viel zu teuer
-flasks....hä?

gut vieleicht liegts daran, dass ich selber nen hunter spiele und mit solche sachen vieleicht deswegen extrem auffallen.
es ist auch so, dass ich eig. am liebsten nen disco vortäuschen möchte wenn eine imba roxxor s1/grün hunter mit mm skillung in eine gruppe kommt.
(bitte die pvp-eq- und skillungsflames unterlassen)

zum thema dmg muss ich sagen: 
es kommt auf  den skill, den support  und das eq an
wir habe meistens 3-4hunter im raid die zusammen mit nem enhancer und nem feral in der gruppe + 9% mehr dmg buff vom pet dann natürlich mit rausrotzen als nen mage ohne support.
über warlocks wollen wir nicht reden. wir vergleichen die klitschkos ja auch nicht mit chuck norris...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir raiden mh/ und anfang bt und unsere hunter liegen so um die 1,5k - 2k dps (bei klimbimbossen wie winterchil oder najentus eher im oberen bereich bei sich bewegenden oder manaklassenunfreundlichen bossen^^ eher im unteren bereich) denke das sollte reichen...zumindest für unser niveau.

gruß unso


----------



## Regash (4. September 2008)

Der schlechte Ruf der Jäger kommt oftmals einfach daher, das viele Vollspacken eine spielen, weil er eben so leicht zu spielen ist.

Ich selbst spiele 3 Jäger (Tauren, Zwerg und Blutelf, alle auf verschiedenen Realms) um mal die Skillbäume zu testen.

Tut mir echt leid, Leute, aber wenn ich mit Lvl 31 in die Tiefschwarze Grotte gehe und sie KOMPLETT SOLO mache (Ja, das hat einige Tränke, Wasser und Verbände gekostet!) dann weiß ich: Jäger sind prima!

Bei jedem Instanzgang frage ich, ob ich diesen oder jenen Boss mal solo versuchen darf und wenn die Gruppe zustimmt, habe ich zu ca. 85% Erfolg, also kann den Boss legen. Lediglich die Instanzen der Scherbenwelt habe ich noch nicht betreten, da der Blutelf mit Lvl62 der höchste der drei ist. (Sind alles nicht meine Mainchars, mein 70er Krieger kostet Zeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich denke, Jäger sind eine tolle Klasse, deren Ruf durch unfähige Spieler versaut wird. Ich selbst benutze zwar kein DMG-Meter, wenn aber mal einer sowas postet bin ich immer ziemlich weit vorn, meist nur hinter dem Hexer. Magier machen doch eh keinen Schaden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weidmanns heil, und möget ihr auch 20% auf Tiernahrung bekommen...


----------



## phexus (4. September 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> also zurück zum thema. bei uns auf die aldor sind hunter nicht gerne gesehn in gruppen. liegt allerdings daran das einige jäger ihre klasse solo gut spielen können aber nicht in der gruppe.
> 
> z.B. jäger wiped die gruppe weil er multischuss nutzt und damit mehrer grupnnen gleichzeitig gepullt hat.
> z.B. jäger soll einen mob in die eisfalle locken, was auch klappt, nur hat er ihm vorher einen dot schuss verpasst.
> ...


was genau sagt mir das? Gut aufgepasst bei den Vorurteilen? Ich habe

Punkt 1 in meiner gesamten Spielzeit noch nicht erlebt aber schon x-mal gehört das das einer von einem gehört hat
Punkt 2 ist der Dot Shoot nicht mal aus Versehen zu nehmen, da man natürlich mit Ablenkendem Schuß in die Eisfalle pullt und das weiss ja nun wirklich jeder (es sei denn man mag danach so wenig wie möglich Aggro haben und pullt "sanfter", aber wer das macht, weiss eh was er tut und ärgert sich über genau diese Vorurteilsposts)
Punkt 3 wenn einer eine Sache nicht ändert, die man ihm anträgt, ist das wohl eher der Tank, der Donnerknall nicht benutzt oder wie auch immer, Uneinsichtigkeit kann jeden betreffen
Punkt 4 hab ich auch noch nie erlebt und mein Main ist nicht der Hunter hier sondern Tank, also hab ich wohl schon einige Male verschiedenste Hunter erlebt, wenn etwas wirklich unbrauchbar ist, warum sollte da wer drauf needen? Und das an einer Klasse festmachen zu wollen ist ja mal vollster Käse.


----------



## UrielTheFox (4. September 2008)

oh man ich selbst hab zwar keinen jäger aber ich würd ma sagen das es genug andere gamer gibt die eine ander klasse spielen und genau die gleiche probleme verursachen^^
ich bin nicht grade der progamer aber es hat doch so ziehmliche jede klasse ihren schlechten und guten ruf blos ist dieser unterschiedlich verbreitet^^
das ist ja schon fast so als würd ich sagen blondinen sind dumm oder wer hip hop hört kifft das ist doch alles schwachsinn^^
sowas sollte man dann doch einfach mal ignorieren^^


----------



## Cadou (4. September 2008)

da stimme ich uriel zu...von den meisten hört man ja nur... "meine klasse ist die beste" und bla bla


----------



## Menticore1987 (4. September 2008)

wie jede andere Klasse bringt der Jäger auch seine vorzüge für eine Gruppe. Ob er nun Schaden mach liegt nicht an der Klasse, das liegt am Spieler dahinter. Hunter können extremen DPS fahren wenn sie ihre klasse beherrschen, das sie seh ich auch extrem bei Brutallus wo der Hunter auch gut und gerne mal vorne mitmischt, zumindest bei uns oder auch schon bei Webstats von SK Gaming gesehen ( Hunter mit 3,4k dps -.- )
Wiederum ist er sehr nützlich für den Raid, allein schon Missdirection kann einem kompletten Raid den Arsch retten!
Und für kleinere Gruppen eignet er sich auch gut, mit CC etc. also versteh ich nicht warum hier alle flamen. Klar es gibt immer solche kiddies die auf "alles" needen, aber das gibts wohl bei jeder Klasse....


----------



## UrielTheFox (4. September 2008)

Menticore1987 schrieb:


> Klar es gibt immer solche kiddies die auf "alles" needen, aber das gibts wohl bei jeder Klasse....




also das mit kiddis würd ich mal weg lassen^^
das hat ja auch nix mit alter zu tun^^
ich werd auch öfters gefragt warum ich auf einen gegenstand need vote^^
das liegt aber daran das ich auch versuche für meine anderen characktere was an land zu ziehen und so lange der gegenstand ja nicht seelengebunden ist ist das ja auch nicht umbedingt was schlimmes^^
das machen ja andere auch^^


----------



## LordoftheLOL (4. September 2008)

Warum werden hunter so selten in inis mitgenommen?..hmm..

Antwort: viele denken hunter kann kein CC ; er kann keinen dmg ; er sizt nur vorm rechner und läst den autoshout die arbeit machen ; haben die anderen klassen angst das sie ihre 2h waffen (deff warrys) die sie für 2t equip haben wollen an den hunter abtreten müssen wies z.b. in zulgurub mit zinroken war das teil hatte crit und sehr viel AP (selbe gilt auch in zulaman mit dem 2h schwert). UND aber vor allem der aberglaube Hunter können nix!

was in wahrheit aber völliger humbug ist !
Hunter können sehr gut DD machen ; sie haben je nach skillung 1-3 efective CC fertigkeiten ; und das mit den waffen? haben nicht auch tank palas das recht auf waffen mit viel spell zum tanken? warum solte dan nem hunter der den AP braucht sone waffe verwehrt werden?

Auserdem besizt er imba fertigkeiten wie irreführung die den tanks quasy die arbeit ab nimmt und das leben der anderen klassen entschieden verlängert (zb.:destrohexer bäm crit bäm seelebrechen bäm crit bäm aggro tot wipe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabeya (4. September 2008)

Also Jäger sind für ihren schlechten Ruf meist selbst verantwortlich 

Beispiel Gruul: Jäger soll Irreführung auf MT machen. 
Bossversuch 1: "Ups etwas zuweit vorgelaufen" -> Wipe
Bossversuch 2: "Ähm sorry falsche Taste gedrückt" (Pet lief zu Gruul) -> Wipe

Ein Jäger der sein Pet und seine Eisfalls (entlastet den Heiler!) beherrscht, ist in jeder Gruppe gern gesehen. Leider sorgen Geschichten wie obige dafür, dass man Jägern etwas zweifelnd gegenüber steht. 

DPS interessiern mich überhaupt nicht. Gekonnte CC ist viel wichtiger. Aber das begreifen die dämätsch-geilen Deppen, von denen es genug gibt, eh nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und beim Totstellen in Inis: Wenn der Heiler neben euch steht, ist das meistens keine gute Idee. Dann hofft  besser darauf, dass ihr geheilt werdet oder lasst euch sterben. Der Mob den ihr so elegant losgeworden seid, kloppt sonst garantiert den Heiler down = Wipe.

Für Schurken und Vanish gilt das gleiche (die stehen aber meistens weit genug weg): Wer die Aggro hat, darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. September 2008)

Der Hunter an sich ist für alles Gut geeignet!

Es kommt wie viele schon geschrieben haben auf die Person dahinter an,die gerüchte über den Hunter sind einfach nur so hoch weil jeder(fast jeder)einen spielt ich persönlich auch (Mein Farmchar)
Hatte mit ihm viel spaß beim raiden aber wie es eben kommt will mann auch anderes probieren und so wird der hunter schnell nur noch der Farmbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede klasse und jede rasse hat leider Member die unfähig sind den sinn zuerkennen was bedarf und gier ist!


@ Lordof ......  Das funzt anderes  Dots ,bähm ,dots bähm crit  seelebrechen ,critt ,dots critt tod , seelenauferstehung weil heiler schami is,critt dots wieder flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@tabeya ja die erzählung kenne ich aber die gibet auch über jeder klasse.


----------



## UrielTheFox (4. September 2008)

Tabeya schrieb:


> Also Jäger sind für ihren schlechten Ruf meist selbst verantwortlich
> 
> Beispiel Gruul: Jäger soll Irreführung auf MT machen.
> Bossversuch 1: "Ups etwas zuweit vorgelaufen" -> Wipe
> ...



ähm wie selbst verantwortlich das seh ich ganz anders jeder macht mal fehler der eine mehr der andere halt weiniger und weil jemanden was falsch macht gleich alle anderen dafür mit verantwortlich machen ist blödsinn^^
wie wärs mal damit mal ganz schlau zu sein und nur die verantwortlich machen die auch die fehler machen^^


----------



## Mr.Floppy (4. September 2008)

What the fuck is Todesneed?^^
Heißt das du würdest für des Item sterben? XDD


----------



## phexus (4. September 2008)

Tabeya schrieb:


> Und beim Totstellen in Inis: Wenn der Heiler neben euch steht, ist das meistens keine gute Idee. Dann hofft  besser darauf, dass ihr geheilt werdet oder lasst euch sterben. Der Mob den ihr so elegant losgeworden seid, kloppt sonst garantiert den Heiler down = Wipe.



guter Hinweis, ich hoffe dass das endlich alle kapieren. Nur leider kriegt der Jäger in den seltensten Fällen Heal.. 
Hero geht ein Hunterlein schnell down..
Also Heiler: wenn ihr dem Hunter mal ne Heilung zukommen lassen könntet wäre super. Sonst stellt der Depp sich vielleicht noch tot..


----------



## böseee (4. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Und in Maraudon, einer meiner Lieblingsinstanz, War ich nur um die 6% unter dem Magier (Gerechtigkeitshalber muss ich anbringen, dass ich einen Level höher war!).


Hast du dein pet mitgerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (4. September 2008)

Ich habe auch einen hunter mit lvl 70, leider beschränken sich meine aktiven erfahrungen auf normale und heroic inzen.
Ich bin zu 90% immer der top DD in diesen inzen das einzige womit ich probleme habe ist zb bei nem Pala tank wenn hexer durch dessen ae Tankeigenschafften alles und jeden zu doten können (ansonsten ist der HExer einer der langsamsten dd´s überhaupt, meist reicht die Zeit die ein mob lebt nichtmal um den vollzu Doten geschweige den das die Dots austicken können, auch mit dem cc ist es beim hexer nicht allzuweit her).
Auch schammies mit kettenblitzschlag können mich im dmg um längen schlagen.

Bei Magiern brauchts schon nen sehr guten mage, zb ein firemage der aktiv den pyro nutz ist weit ab vom dmg da die 6 Sek castzeit durch das bischen mehr an dmg im vergleich zum fireball nicht rechtfertigen (Nur als kleines beispiel). Auch sind die Mages in Kara erst ab dem Zeitpunkt dd Nr1. wo´s um die AE gruppen geht. Aber das sheep ist wohl eines der besten cc im ganzen spiel.

Das vorurteil das "alles" ein Jäger item ist kam daher das VIELE Jäger der meinung sind/waren auch mal auf leder zu würfeln da auf diesen Schurken/feral items massig agi/stam/str drauf ist und Schwere rüssi oft weit weniger dieser essenziellen stats hat, und das bisschen mehr rüssi bringt dem Jäger nur bedingt etwas das eigentlich eh nur das pet dmg bekommt und eben jenes ist im pve doch ziehmlich overpowert (Wer sonst ausser dem Jäger konnte Stromgarde alleine machen als es noch elite war).

Auch ein grund für den schlechten ruf des Jägers ist, das er eine sehr leichte klasse ist und somit oft als twink (zum mats farmen), oder als farmchar von chinafarmern genuzt wird.

Nichts desto trotz sind Die Jäger in unserem Raid (ssc, dk, anfang mh) immer unter den Top dd zu finden. Sie Teilen sich meist die top5 mit Schurken und Kriegern, gefolgt von Magiern und zum schluß Hexern (wobei einer unserer Hexer vorne mitmischt und die restlichen 3 das schlußlicht bilden).

Natürlich sollte erwähnt sein das skill > Equip > klasse ist.
Mit gutem EQ fährt man auch als supporter mehr dmg als ein reiner dd. Und die mehrheit der spieler spielen so mieß das sie leicht zu überholen sind (ich hatte nen T4 schurken vom dmg her einkassiert als ich grad mal grünblaues lvl equip hatte (im slabby), auber ich wurde auch schon in hdz1 von nem eleschammie (der 3 lvl unter mir war) sowas von vorgeführt das es nur so eine freude war).


Edit: /sign @Tabeya 
Es gibt nichts wichtigeres als gekonntes CC und aggro management, der rest ist wayne.


----------



## soh0 (4. September 2008)

hunter sind schuld^^ ist halt ein runing gag

ich halte hunter führ sehr hilfreich und hate noch keinen raid ohne min. 2 hunter irreführung und so...
mit skill,skillung und equip ist auc hein hunter eine klasse die ordentlic hschaden macht
ist gibt natürlich auch gimps die hunter spieln weil er easy zu lvl ist und einen wirklich jede ini versaun abber die merkt man sich und geht nicht wieder mit denen....

was den schden betrift so sind bei uns in ssc/fds die ersten:

mele schami
schurke
hexer
ele schami
mage 
fury
kommt halt auf equip und skill an und dem mele will ich als aly nicht im bg begegnen ^^


----------



## chaosruler (4. September 2008)

Tabeya schrieb:


> Und beim Totstellen in Inis: Wenn der Heiler neben euch steht, ist das meistens keine gute Idee. Dann hofft besser darauf, dass ihr geheilt werdet oder lasst euch sterben. Der Mob den ihr so elegant losgeworden seid, kloppt sonst garantiert den Heiler down = Wipe. Für Schurken und Vanish gilt das gleiche (die stehen aber meistens weit genug weg): Wer die Aggro hat, darf sie behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh oh 
man soll totstellen nicht als o-shit button benutzen sondern um konstant unterm tank respektive 10, iewas % drüber zu bleiben ...und wenn der heiler soviel aggro erzeugt, dass er hintern hunter ist der wiederrum aggro zieht....tja dann macht der tank was falsch...


----------



## youngceaser (4. September 2008)

chaosruler schrieb:


> ab levl 70 dann das übliche
> -im raid mit aspekt der viper (manatränken beim boss? näää ich hab nur zwei!!)
> -totstellen im raid ..ach was ...haben nämlich kein omen..wofür auch
> -immer schön multi spammen (z.b. bei morroes wo noch zwei schakel da sind)
> ...


-also erst ma wieso manatrank benutzen wenns auch so reicht es ist so vorallem mit dem neuen aspekt biste etwa neidisch 
-todstellen selber schuld wenn ihr so einen mitnehmt ich habe kein omen und ziehe nie aggro 
-is mir noch nie passiert
- nur weil du immer mit farmbots in ne ini gehst oder pvp equipten leuten kann ich nichts dafür
- ja stimmt da gehe ich lieber hero inis dort steine farmen
- brauch ich auch keine bin trotzdme immer oben im dmg dabei auch neidisch oder was ??


----------



## youngceaser (4. September 2008)

chaosruler schrieb:


> oh oh
> man soll totstellen nicht als o-shit button benutzen sondern um konstant unterm tank respektive 10, iewas % drüber zu bleiben ...und wenn der heiler soviel aggro erzeugt, dass er hintern hunter ist der wiederrum aggro zieht....tja dann macht der tank was falsch...


wo du recht hast


----------



## phexus (4. September 2008)

chaosruler schrieb:


> meine senf:
> richtig gespielt macht der hunter guten bis sehr guten dmg.
> allerdings ist die klasse auch die mit dem größten boon-botential  nach meiner erfahrung
> beispiele............................-dual mungo !!!!
> ...



DAS ist mal kein Vorurteil, dem stimme ich voll zu. Ich hab immer zum Raid mehr Manapötte mit als alles andre, das Problem ist bekannt.. 
Mungo beim Jäger, fast ausgestorben aber wahr, Ausweichwertung hab ich auch schon gesehen, Hitcap wozu denn das höre ich fast täglich und flasks sind auch nicht so gängig..
Gebe dir voll recht und fühle mich in einigen von deinen Punkten voll angesprochen. Ja.. Viper nutz ich auch gern in längeren Kämpfen aber je länger der Kampf dauert umso mehr siehst mich auch im Omen nach oben wandern.


----------



## Redday (4. September 2008)

meine erfahrungen mit jägern sind einfach schlecht. wenn es dann auch noch ein nachtelf ist, kann man sich zu 90% sicher sein, dass dahinter nicht unbedingt grad ein vollprofi sitzt.

klar gibts auch top-hunter und die sind dann auch sehr wertvoll. aber das sind leider sehr wenige.


----------



## chaosruler (4. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> -also erst ma wieso manatrank benutzen wenns auch so reicht es ist so vorallem mit dem neuen aspekt biste etwa neidisch
> -todstellen selber schuld wenn ihr so einen mitnehmt ich habe kein omen und ziehe nie aggro
> -is mir noch nie passiert
> - nur weil du immer mit farmbots in ne ini gehst oder pvp equipten leuten kann ich nichts dafür
> ...


wtf ohne omen sry aber das sind genau die leute die ich meine...

mh also wenn du mit der spielart erster im dmg bist...dann müssen die anderen doch recht schlecht sein. oder du gehst mit t5+ heros oder kara ...dann mag das gehen.
aber wenn dein eq der ini angemessen ist verschenkst du einfach zuviel schaden wenn du beim boss keine manapötte auf cd säufst und nicht mit falken spielst (hasteprocc unso). sry aber das ist so als wenn der krieger mitm 2h schwert tankt damit er mehr wut bekommt.


wenn du deine steine aus heros "farmst" ist das ja ok ich finds halt ätzend wenn leute ganz ohne sockel rumlaufen. einen rare bekommt man für 90g im ah...muss ja nicht immer epic sein


----------



## chaosruler (4. September 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Ja.. Viper nutz ich auch gern in längeren Kämpfen aber je länger der Kampf dauert umso mehr siehst mich auch im Omen nach oben wandern.


klar bei langen kämpfen kann es natürlich sein, dass man trotz manaöl und pötten nah ans oom geht. dann ist switche ich auch auf die viper ....so ab ca. 15-20% je nachdem wie lange der cd vom pot noch läuft aber ich meine leute die mit viper rein und wieder rausgehen und die zwischendruch nicht ausmachen.


----------



## softcake_orange (4. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun seit letztem April WoW. Ich kam auf den Geschmack, weil einige meiner Kollegen schon lange WoW zockten und immer mehr damit begonnen haben. Ich wollte also auch mal schauen, was man da so verpasst, habe mir einen Gästeaccount gemacht und danach sofort angefangen.
> 
> Mit einem Jäger.
> 
> ...




Und was genau soll jetzt Deine Frage sein? Du spielst auf dem falschen Server das ist alles.
Auf den drei verschiendenen Servern war der Jäger nie irgend ein Sündenbock für irgend etwas.

Und Idioten gibt es auf jedem Server. Wenn es Dir zu heftig wird und Deine igno Liste mal wieder überquillt wechsel einfach den Server. Alte Server sind in der Regel die besseren Server.


----------



## machismo (4. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung was ich schlimmer finden soll. Die Tatsache, daß sich Leute immer noch über einzelne Klassen auslassen müssen - kein dmg hier, unfähig da, CCler für Arme, mage>bla>blub . oder aber dass es hier im Forum tatsächlich Leute gibt die sich von 4 Uhr früh bis 5.30 mit unnötigen Flames gegenseitig zuschütten....

hmmm mal überlegen..beides gleichwertig denke ich.

@ Topic: Wie schon von vielen hier beschrieben, jede Klasse ist nur so gut, wie der Mensch der sie spielt -Punkt-

schönen Tag und Lg


----------



## dooley (4. September 2008)

Hiho

Tja is mir klar das du als "neuer" Jäger es nicht verstehen kannst wieso keiner jäger mag .
Aber dies hast du einzig und alleine deinen Jäger kamaraden zu verdanken denn die haben euch lange vor bc den ruf erarbeitet.
Du hälst es vielleicht für dumme märchen es aber nun mal so gewesen das jäger einfach alles haben wollten und das nit nur als frischlinge sondern selbst in 
den raids.
Ich kenn nen jäger der rennt mit thunder fury rum oder ashkanti (sorry wenn ich es nicht richtig geschrieben hab) und auch die geschichte mit petheal is nicht ausgedacht.
Fakt is auch das es unheimlich viele jäger gibt die ihr pet nicht im griff haben und dieses gern ma nen wipe dadurch verursacht weils einfach ma die halb ini pullt oder dauernt dem tank den mob abspotet .
Ich hör schon jetzt die jäger hier aufschreien das passiert mir nie ich bin da genau das gegeteil aber auch wenn es so ist das issen doch die gruppen nicht die leute suchen.

mfg dooley


----------



## grünhaupt (4. September 2008)

hallo,

uhh jaa, da muss ich als Hunter aufschreien.  /ironie off

wie genau die Hunter vor BC und im damaligen Endcontent waren kann ich nicht sagen. War zuwenig lange dabei und nur ein oder 2mal MC.

Stimmt schon, dass der Jäger sehr einfach zu spielen ist, wenn man solo unterwegs ist.  Ich frage mich aber, wenn so viele Leute, eine soo einfache Klasse nicht beherschen gibt es seehr viele unfähige Spieler. Mich eingeschlossen.

Jäger haben nun einen schlechten Ruf und der ist sehr schwer wieder wegzubringen, wenn nicht gar unmöglich. So muss sich jeder persönlich bei seiner Gilde oder den Raidkollegen beweisen. Am besten einfach schweigen und sein können beweisen, wenn man die Gelegheit dazu hat.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Deepender (4. September 2008)

ähhhhhm ich glaube du machst dann was falsch wenn du kein dmg machst,ich bin immer unter den ersten 3(Kalecgos 2123 dps gehabt,und bei brutallus sogar bissel mehr,weis aber nit genau,will nicht lügen)
und ja jäger is im raid eine schwer beherschende klasse,auch wenn jetzt viele sagen nein ist es nicht!!!!
ersten,pet muss man am besten selber am leben halten,die irreführung muss funtzen,die eisfalle muss richtig platziert sein,damit das vieh nicht aufgehauen oder wenn es raus kommt instant auf den heiler los rennt, man muss eine gewissen schuss rotation machen um max dps zu fahren,im gegensatz zu hexern (seele brechen) kann totstellen wiederstanden werden, für den hunter gibt es ganz eklische situationen wie gepullt werden muss,weil man den raid ja nicht wipen will, viele hunter haben ebenfalls immer nur 1-2 aspekt unterschiede an,ein richtiger hunter wechselt es meistens grp zur grp(sunnwell die großen wachen am start diese grünen wächter= da macht man naturresi an) was bei den meisten halt nicht passiert.
ich will jetzt keinen auf könig spielen,aber hunter hat 100 verschiedene spielweisen!


----------



## Terranen (4. September 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> pet von jäger ist zu 90% auch nahkämpfer.. -> ae betroffen..
> so long mfg.. und falls ich mich irre.. verbessert mich^^




Aha. Und die anderen 10% ?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. September 2008)

Ich kenne halt VERDAMMT VIELE Jäger die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, oder 
es fällt einem schneller auf. Keine Ahnung

Und wenn ich hier schon lese: "Isch bün da ersta oda zweida auf dem Dämmädschmeter"
dann wird das nur bestätigt. 
Damage ist nicht alles. Aggromanagement ist viel wichtiger. Leider "streichelt" man den
Gegner runter als das der Tank wieder mal "Fang den Mob" spielen darf.

Wenn ich mit einer 5er Gruppe los gehe nehme ich lieber einen Magier oder Hexer (am liebsten
beides) mit als einen Jäger.
Essen/Trinken, Gesundheits und Seelensteine sind einfach wichtiger als ein Amok laufendes Pet.

Ich kann mich an 3 Whipes erinnern weil der Jäger abgestürzt ist (Blackrockspitze) und dann das
Pet hinterher - tot - Mobs rennen zu uns - Ende.
Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie oft ein auf Aggro gestelltes Pet die Gruppe gekillt hat - so 
an die 10 Mal garantiert. (Ich spiele seit Release - da kommt was zusammen)

Und dann halt diese vielfältige Nutzungsmöglichkeit von Items. 
Jäger : "Ich kann alles brauchen, ausser Platte"

Tut mir leid, aber das ist mein Eindruck und den wird so schnell keiner mehr ändern.


----------



## Deepender (4. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich kenne halt VERDAMMT VIELE Jäger die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben, oder
> es fällt einem schneller auf. Keine Ahnung
> 
> Und wenn ich hier schon lese: "Isch bün da ersta oda zweida auf dem Dämmädschmeter"
> ...





<---spielt ebenfalls eit release, und ich glaube dir da auch was ja,aber jede klasse die ich kenne bringt wen zum wipen,sonst wäre ja JEDER raid schon mit kil'jeaden fertig oder???????

und wer sein pet auf aggro gestellt hat müsste den acc gesperrt bekommen,naja so einen hunter habe ICH NOCH NIEEEEEEEEEEEEE GESEHEN!!!!!komisch ich mache was falsch,wenn ich das immer lese nenenene, dann bin ich also immer in den aller besten gruppen des server,is ja fein


ich kenne genug hexer die mit ihrer saat irgendwie schon mehr grp gepullt haben, es gibt auch mages die nicht nach sheepen, öhhhhm es gibt krieger die bauen einfach keine aggro auf,mhhhh es gibt schurken die aus dem vanish kommen bevor sie eig gezapt haben, und ja es gibt von jeder klasse solche fürsten^^


----------



## The Reptil (4. September 2008)

Jäger in Gruppe zu spielen ist nicht leicht und braucht Übung  genau da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz Jäger kommen alleine besser als alle anderen zurecht und lvln auch recht schnell und einfach
ergo deshalb keine Übung im Gruppenspiel so passieren Fehler  BÄM  ruf im arsch  
ist leider wirklich oft so außerdem kann der Jäger fast alle Waffen brauchen und die meisten stats machen bei im auch sinn er ist also bei fast allem mit irgend einer klasse im klinsch
aber sonst eine geile klasse mein 70er Jäger ist Farm bot hat es imo leichter als alle anderen (ist am chilligsten)


----------



## Maddwarf (4. September 2008)

@youngceaser



> -also erst ma wieso manatrank benutzen wenns auch so reicht es ist so vorallem mit dem neuen aspekt biste etwa neidisch
> -todstellen selber schuld wenn ihr so einen mitnehmt ich habe kein omen und ziehe nie aggro
> -is mir noch nie passiert
> - nur weil du immer mit farmbots in ne ini gehst oder pvp equipten leuten kann ich nichts dafür
> ...



Wenn ich Deine Antworten lesen, rollt mir echt ein Ei aus der Hose..... und genau wegen solchen Leuten wie Dir, haben Hunter solche Probleme !

Ich spiele seit über 2 1/2 Jahren und raide seit Level 60 nur High End Content.
Und glaube mir, meinen Ruf als guter Hunter auf unserem Server können Gott sei Dank so Spacken wie Du nicht versauen. 

Traurig ist nur, das gerade neue Spieler die in WOW einsteigen und sich für den Hunter entscheiden, solche Kacke ausbaden dürfen !

So Typen wie Du, werden von Pet`s der guten Hunter zum Frühstück verdrückt....... also mal den Ball flach halten oder besser, Klasse wechseln !

PS: Wenn ich mir das hier anschaue....  http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Youngceaser .... dann ist echt alles verloren !
Vlt. solltest mal anständig sockeln, anständig Deine Items verzaubern lassen und hey, lege die Scherbe der Verachtung ab, das ist mehr als lächerlich !


----------



## Solassard (4. September 2008)

Tank tot -> Heiler Schuld
Heiler tot -> Tank Schuld
DD tot -> selber Schuld
Raid tot -> Hunter Schuld

is so!


----------



## Moerli (4. September 2008)

Also ich selber spiel keinen Jäger... aber trotzdem kann ich nur sagen, dass ein gut gespielter Jäger immer eine Bereicherung für den Raid ist. In unseren 25er Raids haben wir immer mindestens 2 Jäger dabei, und die machen immer top-damage, ziehen keine Agro und sind dank ihrer Irreführung eine wirkliche Unterstützung für den Raid. 

Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass man solch kompetente Jäger nur sehr selten trifft - die meisten sind, nach meiner bisherigen Einschätzung, doch lowbobs.


----------



## Redbullone (4. September 2008)

Hauptsache nen Thema aufmachen, wegen so einem müll, jeder der sein Hunter zocken kann oder auch nen anderen Char ,das merkste in denn ersten 5 min wo man mit solchen leuten in einer ini ist.....

Und ja es gibt in diesem spiel Sehr Sehr viele leute die kein verstand für die klasse geschweige denn von dem spiel haben, ist ja auch ab 12....

Bin seit der Beta am Hunter zocken und hab noch nie solche probleme gehabt aber liegt vielleicht auch dran das der alle großen ini gesehen hat und auch nicht mehr für random gruppen gedacht ist ( seit 60), es gibt nicht umsonst ne Jäger quest reihe die nicht für jeden sofort schaffbar ist.

Ich kann es gerne nochmal schreiben für alle L2P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oder geht nach War....


----------



## Dyrilon (4. September 2008)

Jäger mag eine super Einsteigerklasse sein, das stimmt. Auch für das Solospiel ist es ne super Klasse.
Ich raide mit meinem Jäger jedoch auch den End Content, und es ist bei jedem Raid mindestens ein Jäger dabei, des öfteren sogar 2-3. Dazu sagen muss ich allerdings dass ein Jäger im Solospiel verdammt einfach sein kann, spielt man jedoch in einer Gruppe, oder sogar in einem Raid, so muss man seinen Jäger zu 100% beherrschen.
Ohne die richtige Schussrotation wird das Dmg enorm gesenkt, schenkt man dem Pet nicht ausreichend Aufmerksamkeit pullt dieses ungewollt oder stirbt, was für einen BM Jäger natürlich ein großer Nachteil ist, da das Wiederbeleben recht viel Mana kostet.
Dann das übliche mit dem ständigen wegwürfeln... Wie kommen so viele neue Jäger an die Ratschläge dass ein Jäger +Heal brauchen kann? Pre-BC, klar, aber heutzutage sollte das doch bekannt sein...

Jeder der einen Hunter im Gruppenspiel spielen will soll sich doch bitte über seine Klasse informieren, das offizielle Blizzard Hunter Forum steckt voller nützlicher Infos. Jäger ist halt keine Klasse wo man raiden geht und dann einfach mir nichts dir nichts drauf schießt, man muss wissen wie und in welcher Reihenfolge man dies tut.

Naja, fassen wir zusammen mit einem bekannten Spruch:
Hunter, easy to play, hard to master.

Jeder kann einen Hunter spielen, aber um ihn richtig einsetzen zu können so dass jeder davon profitiert verlangt schon einiges an Übung und Wissen.

so long...

Dyr



Flames inc. , ich weiss


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. September 2008)

Für die meisten Leute ist der Jäger eben nur Ausweichklasse. 
Er macht guten Schaden, doch der Hexer macht mehr. Er hat nen CC, doch der Magier hat nen besseren. Er kann die Gruppe buffen, nur jede andere Klasse kann das auch, und um einiges besser. 
WOW hat manche Klassen einfach mit der Zeit in die Ecke gestellt und ihnen ihre eigentliche Berechtigung genommen. Schurken sind super DD´s , doch da fast jeder Bossgegner mitlerweile Aoe Schaden macht, ersetzt man sie lieber durch Fernkämpfer. Magier waren echt gute Schadensmaschienen, doch wenn ein Raid heute einen Hexer anstelle eines Magiers mitnehmen kann, dann tut er das. Magier machen für die meisten nur Manakekse und bomben das Kleinvieh vor dem Boss weg. Es geht nicht darum das keine Gruppe Jäger dabei haben will, aber wenn ich eine andere Klasse mitnehmen kann die der Gruppe mehr bringt, dann mach ich das.


----------



## ?!?! (4. September 2008)

Wie niedlich ihr seid. Ihr reduziert alle auf eine WoW Klasse... 

So nebenbei, jeder der hier reingeschrieben hat wurde bei mir schubladisiert und zwar in der untersten (natürlich ausser mir). Ist ja logisch, wer in diesem Thread schreibt MUSS ein Idiot sein, weil einer ein Idiot war MÜSSEN die anderen auch Idioten sein.


----------



## Golia (4. September 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Tank tot -> Heiler Schuld
> Heiler tot -> Tank Schuld
> DD tot -> selber Schuld
> Raid tot -> Hunter Schuld
> ...



So ist es xD ...

Also ich hab nen 70er Jäger, mein erster Char ... Einsteigerchar halt also auch viele mit wenig Erfahrung.

Und wie eienr schon geschrieben hat der Jäger hat nen hohen Boonfaktor, weil die Stats auch alle gut ausgewogen seinmüssen und es nicht reicht stumpf nur auf max + Agi zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gestern war mir echt danach nen Jäger zu killen weil er 7 von 8 Wipes verursacht hat.

Außerdem sind die Farmbots auch oft Jäger ... was sie auch beliebt macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und schwer zu spielen sind sie rein theoretisch auch nicht wie der TE meint.


----------



## Diaboli (4. September 2008)

Man Man Man immer dieses Geheule...
Wen ich ein Char spielen will dann Spiel ich den weil er MIR Spaß macht und wen andere meinen 
der ist sch.... na und was interessiert mich das??

Spiel dein Jäger und hör auf zu Heulen, ansonsten spiel ein anderen Char oder geh raus und mach den sch.... Computer aus!!

Dieses ständige gejaule geht einen wirklich auf den Geist, habt ihr keine anderen Probleme?????


----------



## Play&HaveFun (4. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was machen denn die Warlocks und Mages?



Ich war schon mit meinem  Feral (in kara) zweiter im dmg meter!!! 
war in dem run sogar noch Second Tank, gut wir hatten nen Pala tank und ich musste selten die Tank-Klamotten anziehen, aber hinter sich gelassen hat mich nur ein mage mit 0,4% vorsprung. Zur info, mein Katzenequip besteht aus t4/marken/kara-teilen. und manche in dem Raid waren genauso equiped. Gut, der Hexer war (ich weiß nich warum) auf demonologie geskillt und wusste dass er als destro mehr schaden macht, hatte aber keine lust zum umskilln. Btw: der Schurke der dabei war wie ich auch full epic, und trotzdem hab ich mehr schaden gemacht xD. ich weiß bis jetzt auch nich was die leute aus meiner gilde anstelln xD


----------



## Belthar (4. September 2008)

also wir machen uns in unserem raid auch immer über hunter lustig und sagen se wären am wipe schuld das is aber nurn son scherz das wissen unsere hunter auch ... daszu das  man hunter selten mitnimmt kann ich nur sagen man brauch auch nich wirklich welche , nach sw nimmt man meist max 1-2 hunter mit weil andere  klassen mehr schaden machen ... außerdem ist hunter als kiddy klasse verrufen weil er einfach sehr leicht zu spielen ist - und es kann keiner bestreiten das einfach mehr noob huner als noob priests rumlaufen ... is halt einfach so


----------



## Shedanhul (4. September 2008)

Alunisiira schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas verpasst????
> den schaden den du mit einer klasse raushauen kannst, hängt hauptsächlich von deinem niveau ab.
> 
> ich kenne raids, da sind die jäger die leute die den meisten schaden raushauen, und ja die haben illidan schon down ...
> ...



Stimm dir voll zu^^
Aber: lass das mit den Nachtelfen weg.
Jeder hat seine Gründe wieso er jene Rasse ausgewählt hat und nur weil einer n Nachtelf ist ,is er nicht unreif. Im Gegenteil: ich hab in 3Jahren WoW keinen einzigen Kiddy Jäger getroffen.

Und mit richtigem Eq und Skillung schafft man im T6 Content locker 2k Dps, weil man einfach besser supportet werden kann als zb n Mage macht man konstant viel Schaden


----------



## Play&HaveFun (4. September 2008)

ein erlebniss zu nem Jäger: ich war tank in mecha hero, und hatte es verpasst die eine pat zu pullen. daraufhin der Jäger irreführung auf mich und wollte pullen. Was folgte waren 2 gruppen die er gepullt hat. dann immer schön mutlishot reingespamt, natürlich hatte er von den mobs sofort aggro, er machte totstellen, die mobs sind auf den heiler => wipe.


----------



## Raredith (4. September 2008)

Eigentlich wie bei jeder anderen Klasse auch, hängt es davon ab wie die jeweilige Klasse letztlich gespielt wird. Darum sollte man nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.

Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich sagen, Jäger können das Gruppenspiel sehr angenehm machen, kann ich zumindest aus der Sicht eines Tanks berichten. Die Irreführung erleichtert das Tanken von vielen Monstern und dann natürlich noch all die Fertigkeiten je nach Skillung. Die Eisfalle ist auch eine sehr schicke Sache, wenn ein Jäger damit umgehen kann ist das schon echt hilfreich, da man ja so ziemlich alles in eine Eisfalle ziehen kann. Natürlich ist hier vom Vorteil wenn die Fallen geskillt wurden, aber nicht zwingend notwenig, man wartet einfach ein 15-20 Sekunden nachdem die Eisfalle gelegt wurde, eingespielt entfällt das ebenfalls.

Aber letztlich ist nun das Problem, es gibt sehr viele Jäger und leider beherrschen davon nicht viele ihren Jäger, wobei das aber auf andere Klassen auch zutreffen kann. Aus persönlicher Sicht (der eines Tanks) fällt es mir aber meist auch schwer irgendwelche "neuen" mitzunehmen, meist ist es einfach nur anstregend und nervenaufreibend, natürlich nicht immer, aber generell versucht man es doch zu vermeiden. Die Eisfalle ist und bleibt dann wohl die Königsdisziplin eines jeden Jägers.


----------



## Maddwarf (4. September 2008)

Immer wieder das selbe, der Hunter macht keinen DMG !

Ihr seit echt süß.... aber es ist doch jeder Boss anders, oder ? Bei einem sind die Schurken besser, beim anderen die Hexer, bei dem nächsten die Hunter usw...... das ändert sich von Boss zu Boss und von Instanz zu Instanz !

Mal etwas für alle die, die mal wissen wollen, was in einem Hunter steckt !

Sk-Gaming vs. Brutalus = http://wowwebstats.com/irdh6x6q2kldo?s=27917-54044

Denke das sagt alles aus, oder ?

Nehmt aber nun den nächsten Boss " Felmyst ", da wird getaauscht denn dort wie AOE benötigt und siehe da...
http://wowwebstats.com/irdh6x6q2kldo?s=55184-83423

Leute..... das ändert sich immer wieder und so wird das auch weiterhinn bleiben.
Fakt ist einfach, wer in den 25er Raids als Hunter bestehen möchte und das auch auf Dauer kann, der kann auch seinen Hunter spielen, meine Meinung !


----------



## Devildeath (4. September 2008)

Es stimmt schon das Jäger einen recht schlechten Ruf besitzen.
Hab selbst einen Twink mit lvl 67.

Leider habe ich oft Jäger in Inzen vorallem im lowlvl-Bereich mit gehabt die einfach das mit dem Pet nicht verstehen oder auf alles need haben. Sind immer ganz tolle Spaßvögel die dann bei mir auf der Ignoreliste landen.
Ich selbst frag bei vielen items vorher lieber nach ob ich auch need machen darf. Hab auch schon öfters auf items (Hauptsächlich Waffen) verzichtet da die dem Tank eher was gebracht haben.

Die Klasse ansich ist zwar zum einsteigen, lvln, PvP sehr gut, aber auch im Gruppenspiel kann sie einiges leisten, wenn man die Klasse versteht und auch wirklich alles nutzt was man zur Verfügung hat. Gilt aber für alle Klassen.
Im Schadensoutput sehe ich einen Jäger aber ziemlich weit oben. Es kommt immer auf das Equip und die Gegner an. Bei Aran in Kara ist ein Jäger sicher einer der besten DDs, da Magier, Warlocks usw. teilweise einfach zu lange Zauberzeiten haben.


----------



## Lisutari (4. September 2008)

Kann ich nachfolziehen, mein erster CHar war ein Jäger, der kam aber in keinen Raid rein, also hab ich Priester hochgespielt, als Heilrobotter läufts besser mit dem raiden, aber hab als lauter langeweile  dann nochmal nen Hunter angefangen (der ist jetzt leider ne Bank geworden^^)


----------



## Silver99 (4. September 2008)

Es gibt ganz einfach zwei Arten bzw Situationen die man unterscheiden muss, ein Jäger der questet und 5er Inis macht und den Hunter im Raid. 
Wenn man als Jäger 70 wird und noch keine vernünftiges Equip hat geht man PvP machen und schaut zu dam man Equip auf 5er Inis holt, um dann Kara gehen zu können. In dem Stadium lernt man erst richtig mit seinem Char umzugehen und was man aus der Skillung rausholen kann. 
Ein Hunter im 25er der seinen Char beherrscht und gut equipt ist, ist Supporter und Top DD in einem, ich selbst spiele meinen Hunter in SSC/TK und bin immer im DMG und in den DPS ganz vorne dabei, klar es gibt Bosse wo Adds gebombt werden wie Solarian, da haben Mages und Hexer ihre Vorteile.

Was ich bisher so gehört habe von WOTLK wird sich daran auch nicht viel ändern, alle müssen sich den Situationen anpassen, aber gute Hunter werden ihren Raid Supporten und bei den Top DD´s mit dabei sein.


----------



## Silmarilli (4. September 2008)

my personal 50 cents 

Jäger, Magier, Hexer, Schurke auf 70.
Jäger macht in Gruppe am meisten Spaß weils irgendwie aktionreicher ist. 
als beispeil Crowd Controll: was macht der magier wenn sein Schäfchen, Ferkel oder Schildkrötchen aufgeht richtöööög ... instant pyroball 
... ne scherz ... nachsheepen :-)
was macht der Jäger wenn seine Eisfalle aufgeht und noch CD drauf is ..... richtöööög ... totstellen damit der heiler spaß hat ... (ok wäre auch aktionreich mitanzusehen wie der Heiler ins schwitzen gerät .-) aaaaber ich meinte eigentlich so sachen wie streuschuss auf distanz laufen erschütternden schuss hinten nach draufballern und dem mob so viel leben rausprügeln wie grad geht, wieder eisfalle . oder wenn noch CD dem Mob ins Auge blicken und auf ihn loslaufen ... zurechtstutzen glaub ich heißt die Kniesehne (ich les mir nie die namen durch) das der mob langsamer wird und wieder usw. wenn eisfalle bei kampf beginn misslingt ... totstellen - irreführung auf den tank und weiter draufballern bis der eisfallen cd wieder parat ist hat man den mob wieder ... a. der ob läuft nur rum macht keinen schaden und wird dabei schon einiges seiner HP los usw. usw. ach ich könnt ewig vom jäger schwärmen

gibts nur ein ziel (boss) hab ich eigentlich immer nur das problem das ich nicht weiss wohin mit der ganzen aggro weil die CD-Zeiten von Totstellen sind defintiv zu lange also glaube ich nicht das bei Focus Zielen der Jäger so schlecht abschneidet. Und auch in Karazhan ... der Bomb-Mini-Raid-Instanz schlecht hin weil da bombt man ja quasi alles :-) bin ich bei gleichwertigem Item-Level auch am 1 bis 2 platz also wenn man seinen Jäger beherrschen tut dann geht das auch. 

Da ich nebenbei auch noch Bärchen, Heilpriester und Schamane spiele kann ich allerdings sagen ... die Vorurteile gegen unbekannte Jäger sind berechtigt weil 90 % der Jäger die ich mit den Random-Gruppen sehe mit dennen ich unterwegs bin sind nicht fähig zumindest 70 % der fähigkeiten des jägers auch zu nutzen 

also ... JÄGER 4 the WIN :-)

lg Sily


----------



## Baalrok (4. September 2008)

Easy Soloklasse, anspruchsvoller in der Gruppe! Da die meisten ihren "Farmbot" (es gibt mittlerweile so viele Jäger) auch in Gruppen/Raids so spielen, wie sie es solo tun, kann das nur schief gehen und die Klufft zwischen Solo - und Gruppen - Jäger macht sich schnell bemerkbar. Und wie das nun mal so ist, merkt sich der Mensch eher das Negative als das Positive. Von 10 Jägern spielen 5 gut und 5 schlecht! In Erinnerung bleiben die 5 schlechten. Ein zwei Wipes bleiben eher im Hinterkopf, als ein "Clear Run"...


----------



## Spelzdinkel (4. September 2008)

Der Jäger ist im Endgame mit gutem Equip und gut gespielt auch in Raids in der Top 5 des Dmg.

Wenn der Hunter vernünftig rotieren kann ist das kein Problem und das Pet hat einen skill der AE Dmg um 50% senkt, wodurch es kaum noch stirbt.

Dass Hunter nicht so beliebt sein sollen (kann es nicht bestätigen, mich hat man als Hunter immer gerne mitgenommen), kann daran liegen, dass es so viele dämliche Hunter gibt die auf 70 noch nicht wissen, dass man seinem Pet etwas beibringen kann oder im 70er BG stehen mit einer Schweren Rüstung wo Stärke drauf ist, die sie sich für 15k Ehre erfarmt haben.

Gruß
Spelz


----------



## Maddwarf (4. September 2008)

> Der Jäger ist im Endgame mit gutem Equip und gut gespielt auch in Raids in der Top 5 des Dmg.



Das kannst aber in MH vergessen. Wenn Dort 3-4 hexer, 3 Mages, 2 Schurken und 2 Palas dabei sind, dann kannst hoffen das Du in die Top 10 kommst ;-)

Ist halt eine Instanz für AOE Klassen und auch gut equipten Schurken ;-)

Überleben ist wichtiger als immer in den Top 5 zu sein !!!


----------



## Tsorro (4. September 2008)

Oft ist es einfach auch der Rest der Gruppe, der einfach keine Ahnung von der Klasse hat, die Beispiele:

*) Ich setze meine Eisfalle - Tank pullt SOFORT - dadurch kann ich ned gleich die 2. dransetzen --> Gruppe regt sich auf, dass die Falle nur 20 Sekunden hält.

*) Ich setze die Eisfalle und der Tank meint, seine Mobs genau dorthin zu pullen - Konsequenz: Maintarget in der Eisfalle fpr 1 Sekunden und gleich wieder draußen.

*) Tanks markieren Caster Mobs um diese in Eisfalle zu legen - ja es geht, aber leicht ist es sicher nicht.


Letztens in TDM hat sich folgendes ereignet:

Wir sind bei den Manawyrms und bomben ist angesagt... naja bomben,... Mage war keiner da also muss der Jäger mit Falle und Salve bisschen helfen.

Ich mach also Salve und bekomm sofort Aggro von ~10 Mobs --> Salve unterbricht... 

Irgendwie ist es dann peinlicherweise zum Whipe gekommen und jemand aus der Gruppe fragt mich, warum ich keine Salve gemacht habe.
Ich: Hab ich doch, aber der Spell wird unterbrochen, wenn man Aggro von sovielen Mobs bekommt.
Er: Ja, warum machst du dann nicht nochmal Salve

Tja, die meisten werden jetzt wissen, dass Salve 1 Minute abklingt


----------



## Gaiwain (4. September 2008)

^^ is schon Lustig was man hier so lesen kann, bin da nur froh, das in beiden Gilden wo ich bisher war bzw. bin der Gildenmeister/Raidleiter selbst Hunter ist .... so blieben mir viele der Negativerfahrungen erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aber levele nu einen Mage hoch, und muss gestehen, das man sich da vor Invites zu Instanzen kaum retten kann, wo man mit dem Hunter teilweise stundenlang und vergeblich gesucht hat ...

Wenn man Hunter beherrscht, ist es ne geile Klasse, die kleinen Hero-Instanzen mal durchzufegen mit Deff-Warrior, Heal-Pala und 3 Jägern macht schon Spaß ^^ da hätten Mages und andere Mana-Klassen kaum die Zeit innezuhalten um ihr Mana aufzufüllen ...

lg


----------



## Mikolomeus (4. September 2008)

jäger und sündenbock...

hab ich früher mal gehört, aber seid BC nimma!


wurde sogar in meiner gilde gerne mitgenommen, da ich einfach den CC mit eiskältefalle kann und auch genug schaden mach... und auch nicht im fight mein pet hinschicke mit knurren an, oder mehrfachschuss rein hau obwohl da vorne ein mob gesheept und einer geshagglt ist!

man muss nur mit hirn spielen, dann geht das schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn jetzt kommt, ach du hast ja keine raid erfahrung etc... flame bli bla blubb. (nicht auf den user bezogen) dann guckt einfach unter ravenchest im arsenal nach!

mfg


----------



## Maddwarf (4. September 2008)

@ Mikolomeus

Es ist schon richtig was Du schreibst, aber das mit dem Arsenal hättest besser lassen sollen. Denn so viel Raid Erfahrung kannst Du nicht wirklich an`s Tageslicht bringen und dann noch MM geskillt...... das geht ja mal garnet im Raid ;-)

Nicht ärgern...... Deine Aussage zum Thema war aber ok, wirklich !

PS: Mach so schnell wie möglich die +3 Ausdauer von Deinen Schuhen und mach Dir BEW drauf, bevor das jemand sieht :-))


----------



## Mikolomeus (4. September 2008)

naja hab schon genug, also bis BT und hyjal^^

bin hald wenn du aufs datum schaust seit 8 august off... bin arbeiten und gleichzeitig umgezogen^^

bin hald MM geskillt, wegen der aura und weils mir persönlich mehr spaß macht... und mach auch genug dmg damit DDD

aber ma schaun, ob ich nicht auf beastmastery umskille, soll auch lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur bringt nit wirklich viel, da die meisten bosse entweder spalten, weihe oder ähnliches macht, und da verreckts imma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja die 3 ausdauer... hab vergessen das ich ma da ne neuere rauf zaubern lasse...

mfg


ps.: warum ärgern? jeder hat seine eigene meinung. damit muss man umgehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (4. September 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist, dass der Jäger nicht genug für die Gruppe tun kann. Wiederum ein Fehler:
> 1. Aspekt des Rudels (Nützlich bei ganzem Wipe beim Endboss)
> 2. Aspekt der Natur (Sklavenendboss..... Nur ein Beispiel...)
> 3. Aura des Volltreffers (AP-Bonus)
> ...



du hast 2 punkte vergessen

keiner kann besser nen mob kiten
und irreführung is auch sehr wichtig im raid


und was den dmg betrifft im highend content mischt der bm hunter ganz vorne mit


----------



## Maddwarf (4. September 2008)

@ Mikolomeus

Es sagt ja keiner das man nur Zocken soll...... wo bleibt dann das RL ?

Ich raide max 2 mal die Woche, der Rest wie zeit ist. Habe vor langer zeit aufgehört 4-5 Abende Hardcore zu Raiden und ich bereue das nicht.
Ok, mancher Dropp dauert eben etwas länger bis ich den habe, aber dafür dann meißtens für mindest DKP ;-)

Ansonsten kann ic hDir sagen, ich bin atm BM und das nur, weil wir kein wirkliches DMG Problem haben. War die ganze Zeit als SV unterwegs und habe das Equip immer noch, falls es nötig wäre umzuskillen.

Die Aura mit 125AP für Gruppe kannst knicken, da sind 3% eines BM`s für die Gruppe besser. Denn Deine Aura geht nur auf physiklaischen Schaden, die eines BM`s auf sämtlichen Schaden. Wird sich mit WOWLK etwas ändern, denn dann soll sich die Aura aufs Raid ausdehnen. 

Ausserdem kommt man recht gut zurecht als BM, auch in BT und MH. Ok Archi macht mehr Streß als Spaß, aber da lass ich mein Pet in der Regel aussen am Rand stehen und es macht nichts. Nur draußen muß es sein, wegen +DMG und vor allem um Wilde Eingebung zu nutzen ;-)


----------



## Assagir (4. September 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt...
ich hab auch nen hunter als main und hatte noch nie probleme dass irgendjemand gesagt hat ich wär schuld an dem und dem
gut als anfänger is es is innis natürlich schwer weil man immer schauen muss dass das pet keine zusätzliche gegner pullt...
allerdings find ich es übersichtlicher wenn in einer innigruppe vllt 2 hunter drin sind, die von weiter hinten schiessen, weil sonst immer so ein "gedränge" um die mobs ist und man nichts mehr erkennt wenn lauter nahkämpfer da sind...
hunter eignen sich halt gut für anfänger weil man nicht alleine ist, aber sind auf hohem level schwer zu spielen(also richtig zu beherschen)


----------



## Hagriel (4. September 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> genau wie die schurken..
> aber dummerweise stimmt es einfach..
> mage macht einfach mehr schaden und sheep intbuff und manakese toppen alles was du da stehen hast..
> leider gilt das auch für schurken.. -.-
> ...



du spielst keinen hunter, oder?  zumindest nie einen auf level 70 mit halbwegs vernünftigem equip gespielt, gell? 
naja, aber ich stimme deinen vorurteilen zu. 
mages überleben instanzen einfach besser als hunter... *nickt*
hunter machen keinen schaden, palas auch nicht *nickt noch wilder*
hunter is ne soloklasse *nickt wie wild mit'm kopf*
/ironie off (bevor's mir den kopf vom rumpf reisst)

ich würde dir gerne deine aus dem nichts gegriffenen argumente zerlegen, aber dazu fehlt _mir_ gerade einfach die lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tycroc! schrieb:


> naja... mein kumpel spielt hunter... in ws ist er imba aber beim rest... naja.. ich als moonkin und er als hunter (beide full t5) gehen zusammen raiden... ich muss sagen dass ich als moonkin ehreblich mehr schaden machen und mit battlerezz dem raid vielmehr bringe... ich will jetzt hier keine moonkin vs hunter diskussion machen aber ich selbst bin der meinung dass hunter mehr ins pvp gehören oder farmen sollen.. das können sie.. sry is meine meinung



auch das kann ich nur bestätigen, hunter sind ideale farmchars...
und moonkins sind die besseren gruppen-/raidchars, deswegen führen sie auch dmg-mäßig immer die dämätschmeter an! und schließlich ist dmg im raid alles! (support und heilung brauchen nur lowbies, nuups...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ein battlerezz alle... 30 min? haut schon mal nen ganzen raid raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Programmchef schrieb:


> ...
> .) Pet auf nen Mob gehetzt, der läuft davon in die nächste Ad-Gruppe, Pet hinten nach und zieht noch mehr.
> ...



egal aus welchem grund der mob wegläuft, egal, ob das pet hinterher läuft oder zurückgepfiffen wird: läuft der mob in ne gruppe, pullt er diese...
also: kein hunterspezifisches problem...

alles andere: anfängerfehler.... mehr dazu unten...



Next schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> zuerst muss ich sagen: "Ich bin ein von Vorurteilen geprägter Mensch!"
> NUR! Man kann mich auch vom Gegenteil überzeugen
> ...



Ich bin ja für alle klassen offen aber bei <hier beliebige klasse einsetzen> sehe ich immer rot...

meinst du ich hab noch lust zu hören, dass der pyro von nem mage, wenn er denn krittet mehr schaden macht, als ilidan hitpoints hat?
ich mag auch nicht mehr hören, dass dem pala das mana niiieeee ausgeht und der hexer wegen pet und fear einfach alles totdottet....???

wie oft hab ich in ner grp erlebt, dass der dd vor lauter geilheit seinen schaden rausrotrzt, bevor der tank auch nur die taste für charge gefunden hat... gruppenwipe wegen einem deppen...
tank mit 2-hand-schwert: "ich kann so mehr schaden machen, ergo: mehr schaden=mehr aggro... braucht man nicht kommentieren...

des weiteren gilt für hunter das selbe wie für alle anderen klassen auch: die pixel, die ingame nen hunter darstellen, sind nur so gut wie derjenige, der sie steuert...

duell: schere-stein-papier?


SO!
genug geheult... ich nehm jetzt meine betablocker und dann wird sich das mit dem blutdruck schon wieder richten!

und muma: *D*A*N*K*E* für deinen post, da kamen mir fast die tränen!

nun BTT:
jäger sind halt leider vorurteilbehaftet, da viele diese "leichte" klasse spielen wollen: es lässt sich schnell, leicht und sicher leveln, der hunter ist stark, macht gut dmg und bietet vernünftigen support, aaaabeeeer: er ist nicht leicht zu beherrschen!

du steuerst deinen hunter *und *dein pet, musst viele dinge können: pullen, supporten, schaden machen, mobs kiten... und da trennt sich dann die spreu vom weizen!

dass hunter auf alles need haben ist doch klar... was bringt einen hunter weiter?
int? jo
ausdauer? klar!
agi? need
ap? her damit

und jetzt kombiniere 2 beliebige der o.g. stats auf einen ring oder ein amulett und es gibt immer mindestens 1-2 klassen die darauf need haben... und den hunter... wenn der jetzt drauf würfelt ärgern sich die anderen beiden und schon geht das geflame los...

dass ich als 70er hunter keinen need auf ne leder-rüssi hab, wenn ein schurke/druide im team ist, der das ding noch braucht ist logisch...

kurzum... (ich muss meinen blutdruck wieder runter bringen):
magst du deinen hunter? spiel ihn mit leidenschaft, der erfolg wird dir recht geben!
akzeptiere, dass du als hunter nen ruf hast wie ein pala...

durch den ruf ergibt es sich logischerweise auch, dass, *wenn* der hunter dann mal nen fehler macht gleich der ganze raid gackert... ich kann damit leben
und fehler machen halt alle mal, gerade am anfang (anfang = bis level 50) machst du immer wieder mal fehler, aber klar, worauf musst du als hunter auch alles achten?
pet - range - rotation wenn du dabei jetzt auch noch ständig die position wechseln musst, das pet zwischenheilen, zurückrufen, wieder angreifen lassen... usw... da kommste schon innet schwitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach rotation: bei der schußrota ist timing gefragt (wenn du nicht gerade 'n rotationsmakro nutzt) ich wüsste jetzt nicht, bei welcher klasse das noch so elementar ist welche rota du nutzt und wie du diese timest...
"jumpshot" noch wer da draussen, der nen gegner über kilometer kiten kann und trotzdem gut schaden raushaut (jumpshot = laufen, den mob im rücken, springen und während du in der luft bist um 360 grad drehen, dabei dann bei 180 grad schießen)... mach das mal, mage... oder schurke, oder du imba moonkin da oben... (immer noch blutdruck)

ich liebe meinen hunter, und sollte ich 2 meiner 3 chars löschen müssen, bliebe der hunter über!


----------



## Silmarilli (5. September 2008)

also TE :-) sofern du überhaupt noch hier rein kuckst

Ich habe selbst einen Jäger auf 70 und I'm lovin it 
Aber ich überlege selbst 3 bis 4 mal ob ich einen fremden Jäger (betonung auf fremden) mit in eine Instanz nehme. Spiele seid Release und da ich meine kleine aber feine Gilde aus ca. 5 membern besteht bin ich sehr sehr viel mit Random Gruppen in Instanzen von daher kann ich dir sagen das meine Bedenken nicht ohne Grund sind. 
Pets die auf einmal vorspringen und die Gegner um Futter anbetteln
Ungetankte Mobs vom Tank wegballern aggro bekommen und nach ein zwei schlägen totstellen so das ich als heiler die aggro bekomm
Auto-Shot AFKler bei Bossfights .... ja ja vorurteil hin oder her ... der Gier/bedarf balken is komplett durchgelaufen beim looten und als der jäger dann retour kam und sich beschwert hat warum er nix vom loot bekommen hat kam im gespräch auf das er IM BOSSFIGHT grad kurz für grosse Jungs mußte (was erklärte warum er so lange weg war)
mal sehen was hama noch 
ah ja ... alle machen Gier nur der Jäger bedarf weil ers für ... alles mögliche braucht früher PetHeal, jetzt für pvp oder für RP oder einfaches Styleneed (was vorhin mal kam das ein jäger platte geneedet hat weil man vielleicht mit wotlk als jäger platte tragen kann den kannte ich noch nicht aber auch ne möglichkeit)
ich hatte schon NEED Würfe vom Jäger weil er ja so arm ist und mehr Gold als alle anderen braucht weil er muss ja futter fürs pet und munition aufbringen
dann gabs noch überzeugte Nahkampfjäger, Jäger die auf Stoff gewürfelt haben zu 60er Zeiten weils besser war als das was er an hatte
Kurator-Pull auf den HeilPriester (ja ich war der Priester)

Irreführungspulls während jemand afk war ( kompensierbar solange es nicht gerade der Tank oder der Heiler war) naja auf heroic kann so manches Sheep oder eben nicht Sheep weil magier afk auch nen Wipe auslösen 

von den klassikern ... feuerfalle statt frostfalle (macht laut jägers-aussage mehr dmg und wer braucht schon CC - die zeichen für Eisfalle sind erklärt worden und er hat se mit einem "ok" als Gesetz anerkannt ^^)

Jäger die meinen se müßten Schafe / Schweine / Schildkröten aufschiesen weil wenn man seinen Mob in der Eisfalle hat und TAB drückt schießt man ja autoamtisch auf den nächsten mob usw. usw. 

Ich weiss das jedem DD und auch allen anderen mal ein missgeschick passieren kann ... das Jägersvolk ist nur leider irgendwie damit gesegnet immer den sprichwörtlichen "Vogel abzuschießen". 

Dies alles ist mir persönlich passiert und vieles davon leider nicht nur einmal
Dies alles sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke, Erfahrungen und Meinungen.
Flamed mich wenn ihr könnt, aber gegen meine Meinung könnt ihr leider nichts tun und gegen die Fakten für die ich mit meinem Wort einstehe auch nicht. 
Ich sage nicht das Jeder Jäger zu dumm ist und ich erlaube mir auch kein Urteil darüber was für leute am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen. Auch ich bin schon dem einen oder anderen Irrglauben erlegen und habe mich darüber gefreut wenn man mich korrigiert.
Nur leider wird in 99,999 Prozent aller Fälle positiv formulierte Kritik dennoch als negativ angesehen, warum auch immer das so ist kann ich leider nicht verstehen.

und das ganze viele bla bla das ich heut mal wieder von mir gebe führt mich wieder dahin zurück wo ich habe beginnt zu schreiben :-) nämlich :

Ich habe selbst einen Jäger auf 70 und I'm lovin it 
Aber ich überlege selbst 3 bis 4 mal ob ich einen fremden Jäger (betonung auf fremden) mit in eine Instanz nehme. 


lg Sily


----------



## Spliffmaster (5. September 2008)

@ Hagriel


/sign


----------

